# HydroRed's Horticultural Whorehouse



## HydroRed (Oct 7, 2017)

This is going to be my go-to Journal / Picture Dump from now on.
Everything I grow is soilless & likely from an inexpensive DIY hydroponics setup or home made cloner.
I am a frugal bastard that does what he can to grow Hugh Hefner weed on a Joe Dirt budget.


*Current Grow Room Setup:*

*FLOWER ROOM 8'x10'*
(2) DIY F&D tables each containing 2 flood tubs.
This current system is capable of running 20 plants at a time.
Each flood table is approx 40" x 36".
1 Gal pots with Hydroton clay pellets for the medium.
(2) 1000W MH/HPS lights
(2) 4' UV-A lights
The tables are capable of running 16 plants comfortably.

*VEG ROOM 4'x4' -ish*
(1) 2' 6500K 4 bulb T5HO light
This room is capable of housing 4 mommas comfortably.
*
CURRENT MOMMA'S*
GG#4
Kosher Kush by Reserva Privada
Honey Banana by Elemental (currently germinating)

*Current Growing Method:*
I cut clones from the mommas, root them, then transfer them to hydroton 1 Gal pots under the flower lights for 1-3 days to harden off, then flip em to 12/12. Virtually zero veg time.
I usually use a bubble cloner for my cuts, but the Glue just dont like it so I do her in rapid rooter plugs and a dome tray.

When it comes to nutrients & items on my shelf, I keep it pretty simple.
-GH Flora Series 3 part
-Humboldt Ginormous Bloom Boost (0-18-16)
-GH CALiMAGic (mainly used when running COB's)
-GH pH Down
-Hydrogen Peroxide

When it comes to the aresenal and preventative maintenance I keep it pretty natural.
-Bayer Advanced Concentrated Neem Oil
-Green Cure (Potassium Bicarbonate)

Here's a few pics to get it started:


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Oct 7, 2017)

Nice start and nice system! I will definitely be checking back to see your progress.


----------



## ANC (Oct 7, 2017)

Is it possible to move your table into the corner while they are still small? That way two sides get bonus reflective light.


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 7, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Nice start and nice system! I will definitely be checking back to see your progress.


Thanks ! I had been running in a half finished room for a while. Its nice to have it all done.


ANC said:


> Is it possible to move your table into the corner while they are still small? That way two sides get bonus reflective light.


 Im about 10-12" from the wall. I originally had it how you suggest but I grew a Chocolate Skunk that was massive and it got pretty tight in that corner.


----------



## ANC (Oct 7, 2017)

In that setup, I would use the largest pot/bag I can fit and grow only one mean scrogged plant.
Heck, you could plant two plants in it if you want to.

It is always more important to be active then just plan. I have two scrog tables running that totals about 24.5 x 4'
There is always a bazzilion more toys I'd like to add, but at the end of the day big grows are pretty expensive.
Not to mention nerve wrecking. Just 49 days to go.


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 10, 2017)

I'm gonna get some pics of the current Kosher Kush grow. 
For now heres some pics I have from previous grows in my current F&D system-

"Cocolate Skunk" by 00 Seeds
   

"GG#4" (Clone Only)
   


"Plemon" by Breeders Boutique (limited FEM release)


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 10, 2017)

These are runs I have done in the past with DWC drip ring bucket system.

"White Widow" by ILGM
   


"Confidential Cheese" by DNA
   

"Lifesaver" by BOG


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Oct 10, 2017)

Sweet buds. I wish I had tried them all.


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 11, 2017)

I've seen a lot of your posts but never checked out you're threads looks like you've got some good stuff on tap was the bog lifesavers a keeper?


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 11, 2017)

Well, the Honey Banana popped a tap and thats as far as she went. Im germinating a Black DOG by H.S.O so we'll see where it goes. I believe it was @Amos Otis that put me on this one?


horribleherk said:


> I've seen a lot of your posts but never checked out you're threads looks like you've got some good stuff on tap was the bog lifesavers a keeper?


Thanks for stopping in. I had a pheno that was absolutely perfect smelling, like a piece of grape bubbletape bubble gum but the taste & smoothness wasn't on point with the smell even after a good cure. Pretty decent bud that I'd still recommend trying, just wasn't keeper worthy for me. I've only got 4 momma spaces and 2 of them are taken up so its gotta be 100% fire all the way around to keep a momma.


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 11, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> Well, the Honey Banana popped a tap and thats as far as she went. Im germinating a Black DOG by H.S.O so we'll see where it goes. I believe it was @Amos Otis that put me on this one?
> 
> 
> Thanks for stopping in. I had a pheno that was absolutely perfect smelling, like a piece of grape bubbletape bubble gum but the taste & smoothness wasn't on point with the smell even after a good cure. Pretty decent bud that I'd still recommend trying, just wasn't keeper worthy for me. I've only got 4 momma spaces and 2 of them are taken up so its gotta be 100% fire all the way around to keep a momma.


I've been eyeballing black dog myself but as of late tapped into 2 nearby clone sources www.kingklonebrand.com & www.darkheartnursery.com so I haven't been ordering seeds if I remember right Amos likes couch lock leaning stuff like you I gotta have fire taking up my space lol..


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 11, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I've been eyeballing black dog myself but as of late tapped into 2 nearby clone sources www.kingklonebrand.com & www.darkheartnursery.com so I haven't been ordering seeds if I remember right Amos likes couch lock leaning stuff like you I gotta have fire taking up my space lol..


I'm jaded as shit about getting clones anymore, but yet my circle is small and were running out of "new" strains between us so I'll be doing a little more when it comes to starting seeds trying to find the next "keeper" for us. What do you have your eye on for clones?


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 11, 2017)

I've got a 


HydroRed said:


> I'm jaded as shit about getting clones anymore, but yet my circle is small and were running out of "new" strains between us so I'll be doing a little more when it comes to starting seeds trying to find the next "keeper" for us. What do you have your eye on for clones?


cut of purple city genetics doubledream that I've ran once & it made the grade & ive got what's I'm my tents now kingklonebrand blackjack also I have super sour'd from them too & ive got a sour'd x lemon kush but by late spring I'm wanting to try candyland & sherbet but no larger than my op is I've more strains than space


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 11, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I've got a
> 
> cut of purple city genetics doubledream that I've ran once & it made the grade & ive got what's I'm my tents now kingklonebrand blackjack also I have super sour'd from them too & ive got a sour'd x lemon kush but by late spring I'm wanting to try candyland & sherbet but no larger than my op is I've more strains than space


I was looking in your thread with the tent pics. Is it the super sour d that looks Sativa dom?


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 11, 2017)

"Midnight Mass" by Heavyweight Seeds
   

Tasted like mango papaya and was by far the fruitiest weed I have ever smoked. Had I known what she was, I would have kept her around.


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 11, 2017)

"Blueberry" by ???


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 11, 2017)

"Kosher Kush" by Reserva Privada


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Oct 12, 2017)

Nice plants and quality looking buds red. Keep them coming


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 12, 2017)

Kosher Kush cuts:
5 days since transplant to flood table.
2 days since flip to 12/12
 

Black D.O.G. under 72 hours



Suprise guest.....
"Bubblegummer" by Female Seeds.


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 12, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> I was looking in your thread with the tent pics. Is it the super sour d that looks Sativa dom?


it actually looks like an og kush as the kingklone version is actually a cross that to me resembles the real 707 headband I had it in dwc & when the heatwave hit it got sick so I cloned it it's got grapevine structure & throws random 3 fingered leaves pretty much everything I grow is sativa dominant I prefer a sativa dominant hybrid although black dog & kosher kush catch my interest


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 12, 2017)

My first run of Kosher Kush from a different momma was a heavy Sativa leaner. Thinner blades, and a much taller leggy girl in flower. The cuts I'm currently running now seem more Indica than Im used to them being, but I'll see once they get to flowering.


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 12, 2017)

I'm discovering the clone scene is about as hit& miss as the seed market & at some time I'll order seeds again never tried bubblegummer but have grown their skunk special, ww x B.B. & pure ak which was the better of their stuff I've tried the ww x bb just wasn't that good in spite of giving me huge buds no one wanted it


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 12, 2017)

I haven't seen seen much on wwXbb. It seems like anything crossed with BB is large, just not very good. I grew out a NLxBB by World Of Seeds that was heavy yield, but average smoke at best.
How was the Skunk Special? I have one of those too and it is the smallest, blackest little seed I have in my entire collection. It looks like the seeds you would find in shitty mexican brick back in the early 90's lol.


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 12, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> I haven't seen seen much on wwXbb. It seems like anything crossed with BB is large, just not very good. I grew out a NLxBB by World Of Seeds that was heavy yield, but average smoke at best.
> How was the Skunk Special? I have one of those too and it is the smallest, blackest little seed I have in my entire collection. It looks like the seeds you would find in shitty mexican brick back in the early 90's lol.
> View attachment 4025736


it hermied on me pretty good about 250 seeds from 6 plants the smoke wasn't all that pure ak made it to a second grow but was replaced with sannies killing fields bubblegummer & c-99 is supposed to be their best ww x bb gave donkey dicks that no one liked including me


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 12, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> it hermied on me pretty good about 250 seeds from 6 plants the smoke wasn't all that pure ak made it to a second grow but was replaced with sannies killing fields bubblegummer & c-99 is supposed to be their best ww x bb gave donkey dicks that no one liked including me


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 21, 2017)

Quick post of whats going on in my world....
  

These girls are way shorter than I thought they would be. I just changed the light over from MH to HPS since I thought these were going to stretch on me like my others did. I was wrong. Sitting pretty squat for a bit over a week since flip. Now I know whats up for future grows with this Indica leaning pheno.
They are starting to lift their skirts for me now too. Overall everything is going smooth and they seem happy.

 
Heres the new GG Momma cut taking root top left, Kosher Kush Momma top right, Black D.O.G. sprout bottom left, and Bubble Gum sprout bottom Right.
I had changed out the res water for the sprouts a couple days ago but got sidetracked & forgot to ph it. -Whoops
I noticed they were looking pale and caught it pretty quick. Both are coming in green again.


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 25, 2017)

About 2 weeks since flip. Still holding to that Indica side. Getting a little smell already and its not the unforgettable smell I remember from my other cut of Kosher Kush  
Maybe they will shape up for me as they mature??


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 26, 2017)

hopefully they'll start to smell as the buds develop


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 26, 2017)

I swear the difference between what I had a few yrs back and now are night & day.
This new KK looks to be a heavier producer than my Sativa dom KK momma I had before too. So far these seem like they would do very well in a single cola SOG grow. I would have never got away with doing that with the old cut. Still kicking myself for losing that cut.


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 26, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> I swear the difference between what I had a few yrs back and now are night & day.
> This new KK looks to be a heavier producer than my Sativa dom KK momma I had before too. So far these seem like they would do very well in a single cola SOG grow. I would have never got away with doing that with the old cut. Still kicking myself for losing that cut.


I also kick myself in the ass for loosing some of my cuts & replacing them isn't as easy as I thought it would be I'm steady trying things & weeding them out for not cutting it I'm wanting an og cross of some sort preferably sour'd & im grooming this cut to go in one of my tents & im hoping this cut of blackjack makes the grade  I'm cutting this one that's finishing outdoors as the quality isn't up to par it seems as the industry gets more commercialized good strains are getting harder to come by


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 26, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I also kick myself in the ass for loosing some of my cuts & replacing them isn't as easy as I thought it would be I'm steady trying things & weeding them out for not cutting it I'm wanting an og cross of some sort preferably sour'd & im grooming this cut View attachment 4033182to go in one of my tents & im hoping this cut of blackjack makes the grade View attachment 4033183 I'm cutting this one that's finishing outdoors as the quality isn't up to par View attachment 4033185it seems as the industry gets more commercialized good strains are getting harder to come by


I hear that man. Is the Blackjack clone only?
Hard to find the ones that arent "watered down" yet. Im about ready to start poppin some seeds from the 90's. Old school genetics coming back through like they are something new haha. Like White Widow, been crossed with almost everything under the sun since the early 90's. Folks forgot what the original White Widow even taste like. 10 years from now, everyone will have forgotten what the original Gorilla Glue or Cookies taste like haha.


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 26, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> I hear that man. Is the Blackjack clone only?
> Hard to find the ones that arent "watered down" yet. Im about ready to start poppin some seeds from the 90's. Old school genetics coming back through like they are something new haha. Like White Widow, been crossed with almost everything under the sun since the early 90's. Folks forgot what the original White Widow even taste like. 10 years from now, everyone will have forgotten what the original Gorilla Glue or Cookies taste like haha.


watered down is exactly right I had shut my room down while we sold a house & bought another & moved just since I've started back up I'm finding a lot of stuff I'm trying just ain't all that I'm hoping for a keeper out of this run but the best thing I've found in the last year is purple city genetics doubledream it's bluedream75% & stardawg 25% & lucky for me I've kept a cut alive it's just got plain hard to find something I consider really good & im in cali I'm just discovering people are coveting the good cuts coupled with the fact I'm an old fart & don't cover all the bases I used too lol...


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 26, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> I hear that man. Is the Blackjack clone only?
> Hard to find the ones that arent "watered down" yet. Im about ready to start poppin some seeds from the 90's. Old school genetics coming back through like they are something new haha. Like White Widow, been crossed with almost everything under the sun since the early 90's. Folks forgot what the original White Widow even taste like. 10 years from now, everyone will have forgotten what the original Gorilla Glue or Cookies taste like haha.


got the blackjack from www.kingklonebrand.com & it's different from the others in that blackberry kush is crossed with jackherer instead of using black domina like nirvana does I have 2 phenos I've cloned pending harvest & quality of the finished product


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 8, 2017)

Ok, not impressed at all with this pheno of Kosher Kush. Where's the smell and where's the frost? Not even close to what I remember it being. 
At this rate, I'm likely gonna have a free spot in the momma room soon.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Nov 8, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> Ok, not impressed at all with this pheno of Kosher Kush. Where's the smell and where's the frost? Not even close to what I remember it being.
> At this rate, I'm likely gonna have a free spot in the momma room soon.
> View attachment 4039721



In my experience some of the best plants I grew did not have a lot of frost in the leaves. And they looked like sativa leaning bud structure like the Kush you got there. 

Don't give up hope this early.


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 8, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> In my experience some of the best plants I grew did not have a lot of frost in the leaves. And they looked like sativa leaning bud structure like the Kush you got there.
> 
> Don't give up hope this early.


Ya, I probably shouldnt discount it yet, but this isnt stacking up to be even remotely like the first KK cut I had. First one was _very_ heavy Sativa that stretched like crazy, and had a smell and frost that was unforgettable.......this one -not so much. Maybe Im just spoiled lol


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 8, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> Ya, I probably shouldnt discount it yet, but this isnt stacking up to be even remotely like the first KK cut I had. First one was _very_ heavy Sativa that stretched like crazy, and had a smell and frost that was unforgettable.......this one -not so much. Maybe Im just spoiled lol


their skywalker grows like you describe your first cut of kk except that's been a couple of years ago it may not be the same either my blackjack is getting better by the day glad I cloned it figure on early dec. harvest


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Nov 8, 2017)

Here @HydroRed is a plant from an old seed pack from CH9 in the early 2000's. I could only get this seed to germ and the plant has had trouble so I am not keeping clones but it's genetics include old sensei seed sativa hybrids. Including power plant, jack Herrer and also their hash plant. He used a cubed mix back then. And I think the original CH9 hybrid had something to do with Yumbolt. It's called Vintage 2006. I think it was his first generation breeding plant. 

Anyway. I have high hopes for this mild citrusy/ ammonia smelling plant with no frost on its leaves. Maybe yours will surprise you.


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 12, 2017)

Just under 5 weeks since flip and in a matter of days she went from "wheres the stink" to "holy funk batman". Not the frost I anticipated but shes shaping up......I'm still going to hold out hope that she turns into something special like my last Kosher Kush momma.
 

"Black D.O.G". and "Bubblegummer" should be putting off some clones in the next 2-3 wks or so then another week+ for rooting the cuts.


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 19, 2017)

Ok, so I just started another flood table of the same strain from the same momma under the same light and room. Only difference from the other flood table of the Kosher Kush is the nutrients Im using. @GreenleafNutrients was kind enough to send me out a sample of their one part dry nutrient called "Mega Crop".
Upon opening the pack, I was welcomed with a smell of baby poop and burnt vitamins lol.
I weighed out 50g for 10gal of water as the feed schedule suggests on their website.
 

My water from tap was 115 ppm and 6.9 pH.
 

I mixed the 50g of Mega Crop into a one gallon jug of water first to examine how it breaks down before putting it into my fresh clean res.
I was impressed with how well it broke down in the water as it looked like ice tea in the jug with no particulates visible. I dumped the jug into the res and let it sit for about an hour and took PPM and pH measurements.
PPM of 760 and a pH of 6.2. I haven't even added any pH down or anything else so it seems like it has good buffering properties in it as a stand alone nutrient.
 

I added 10ml of H2o2 per gal as I normally do when I run synthetics. I was informed by the company that it is ok to use the nutrients in a sterile res with H2o2.
I was also informed that the site only accounts for elemental PPM, it does not include the increase in PPM from other non-element additives, like kelp, chitosan, etc. This explains why my ppm are a little higher than what it states it should be on the site which is I believe is 455 PPM.

Kosher Kush up and flooding with Mega Crop:


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 19, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> Ok, so I just started another flood table of the same strain from the same momma under the same light and room. Only difference from the other flood table of the Kosher Kush is the nutrients Im using. @GreenleafNutrients was kind enough to send me out a sample of their one part dry nutrient called "Mega Crop".
> Upon opening the pack, I was welcomed with a smell of baby poop and burnt vitamins lol.
> I weighed out 50g for 10gal of water as the feed schedule suggests on their website.
> View attachment 4045669 View attachment 4045670
> ...


How does the greanleaf challenge work both of my tents are gonna be done soon & I would be interested in doing green leaf in one of them


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 20, 2017)

got it figured out it's on it's way lol...


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 20, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> Ok, so I just started another flood table of the same strain from the same momma under the same light and room. Only difference from the other flood table of the Kosher Kush is the nutrients Im using. @GreenleafNutrients was kind enough to send me out a sample of their one part dry nutrient called "Mega Crop".
> Upon opening the pack, I was welcomed with a smell of baby poop and burnt vitamins lol.
> I weighed out 50g for 10gal of water as the feed schedule suggests on their website.
> View attachment 4045669 View attachment 4045670
> ...


At almost 24 hrs now, the pH has remained at 6.2 without any use of pH Down and the PPM is down from 760 to 726.
Only tap water, H2o2 and Mega Crop.


The plants look pretty happy so far.


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 22, 2017)

Kosher Kush F&D Table 1
44 days 12/12.
46 days from clone to pots.
Tallest plant is 20" & the shortest is 17".


----------



## greencropper (Nov 22, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> Ok, not impressed at all with this pheno of Kosher Kush. Where's the smell and where's the frost? Not even close to what I remember it being.
> At this rate, I'm likely gonna have a free spot in the momma room soon.
> View attachment 4039721


my recent MK Ultra experience was the same, nothing like the description & seemed to have low visible resin, looked like sativa yet supposed to be near full indica? though ended up being a worthy plant after all, smokes real nice & a reasonable yield


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 22, 2017)

greencropper said:


> my recent MK Ultra experience was the same, nothing like the description & seemed to have low visible resin, looked like sativa yet supposed to be near full indica? though ended up being a worthy plant after all, smokes real nice & a reasonable yield


Hmmm...I just got Mk in my most recent purchase lol
I had a partner that grew it out in organic soil and it was top notch smoke. He no longer had the momma so I had to get some.


----------



## greencropper (Nov 22, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> Hmmm...I just got Mk in my most recent purchase lol
> I had a partner that grew it out in organic soil and it was top notch smoke. He no longer had the momma so I had to get some.


yeah the only thing my MK had in common with the description was the 'burnt rubber/plastic odor', crossed it with C99, nice chuck but a bit slow to mature & medium yield, im thinking of chucking it again with a heavy yielding fast finisher like Mikado...so many possibilities with chucks


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 22, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> Kosher Kush F&D Table 1
> 44 days 12/12.
> 46 days from clone to pots.
> Tallest plant is 20" & the shortest is 17".
> View attachment 4046846


Those look perfect!


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 22, 2017)

greencropper said:


> yeah the only thing my MK had in common with the description was the 'burnt rubber/plastic odor', crossed it with C99, nice chuck but a bit slow to mature & medium yield, im thinking of chucking it again with a heavy yielding fast finisher like Mikado...so many possibilities with chucks


That sounds like a good mix with a heavier yielder. This was probably 10 years ago, but I remember the frost being of that like a gorilla glue today, just covered down to the sugar leaves. Smaller popcorn type nugs on lanky long branches & not a big yielder like you mentioned but a quality smoke.




Bakersfield said:


> Those look perfect!


Thank you! There making my carbon filter work a little harder this last week or so.


----------



## greencropper (Nov 22, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> That sounds like a good mix with a heavier yielder. This was probably 10 years ago, but I remember the frost being of that like a gorilla glue today, just covered down to the sugar leaves. Smaller popcorn type nugs on lanky long branches & not a big yielder like you mentioned but a quality smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! There making my carbon filter work a little harder this last week or so.


wow nahhhh mine had virtually no visible frost, the least frost out of any plant ive grown these last few yrs, i do not know what happened with mine?, they were not sick in any way? i think sometimes theres an error at a banks headquarters & a sad batch are released with these long term top strains, look at AK47, Romulan & NL amongst others, not a patch on the originals now? i think fire is where you find it, & possibly some of those oldtime top strains may lose there quality over time, but a person has gotta test them out ha


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 22, 2017)

greencropper said:


> wow nahhhh mine had virtually no visible frost, the least frost out of any plant ive grown these last few yrs, i do not know what happened with mine?, they were not sick in any way? i think sometimes theres an error at a banks headquarters & a sad batch are released with these long term top strains, look at AK47, Romulan & NL amongst others, not a patch on the originals now? i think fire is where you find it, & possibly some of those oldtime top strains may lose there quality over time, but a person has gotta test them out ha


Your exactly right. I've tried strains of skunk and NONE of them have even compared to anything I was getting in the 90's. Same thing with White Widow. I have yet to try any new strain other than ILGM's White Widow that even compares to what I was smoking 2 decades ago. I dont recommend ILGM at all though -buyer beware!


----------



## Lite (Nov 22, 2017)

That's a 2 day veg from clone? That's amazing. How tall were the clones when you rooted them?


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 22, 2017)

Lite said:


> That's a 2 day veg from clone? That's amazing. How tall were the clones when you rooted them?


They were about 5" when cut from momma.


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 22, 2017)

Flood table #2
Kosher Kush (same momma)
Feeding only Mega Crop by Greenleaf Nutrients
I think this is a week since 12/12 maybe 9 days since transplant. Not really keeping track of time on this one though.
PPM 706 
pH 6.3 & still haven't needed to use pH down.
Nice green color, vigorous growth and no burnt tips.
So far so good @GreenleafNutrients


----------



## Lite (Nov 22, 2017)

WOW thats seriously only megacrop? How much do you think a single grow uses of it? I am super intrigued from what I am seeing from megacrop results (i swear this isnt a plug). How often do you water and how many tsp/tbsp are you feeding per water?


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 22, 2017)

Lite said:


> WOW thats seriously only megacrop? How much do you think a single grow uses of it? I am super intrigued from what I am seeing from megacrop results (i swear this isnt a plug). How often do you water and how many tsp/tbsp are you feeding per water?


Its my first run with it so far so I dont have any experience to share. I will say that they are very happy so far.
Im following the feeding instructions they have on their website.
https://greenleafnutrients.com/feeding-chart/?v=f24485ae434a
It equates to about 5g per gallon of water for wks 1-2. It will progress to 5.5g per gallon weeks 3-4. Then 6g per gallon for weeks 5-8.
I recieved a 230g sample pack so it should be enough to get me through a single 8 wk run on one of my flood tables.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Nov 22, 2017)

@HydroRed looking really pro !


----------



## ChaosHunter (Nov 22, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> I'm jaded as shit about getting clones anymore, but yet my circle is small and were running out of "new" strains between us so I'll be doing a little more when it comes to starting seeds trying to find the next "keeper" for us. What do you have your eye on for clones?


At lest you have a circle ! I used to years ago and miss the harvest bbqs we used to have. Lots of swapping and trading goods. Today I'm older lol and moved to a new state that isn't friendly and alone I'm my hobby. I need to connect but don't even know where to start.


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 22, 2017)

ChaosHunter said:


> @HydroRed looking really pro !





ChaosHunter said:


> At lest you have a circle ! I used to years ago and miss the harvest bbqs we used to have. Lots of swapping and trading goods. Today I'm older lol and moved to a new state that isn't friendly and alone I'm my hobby. I need to connect but don't even know where to start.


Thanks Chaos, they're chuggin along. Im getting anxious to get some cuts from the "Black D.O.G." and the "Bubblegummer" I have in the momma room into the flood tables.
You'd be suprised to find out who is in your "backyard" on here and may be able to swap genetics etc by networking. Also theres always the fun of popping new beans yourself. Usually if I get a clone I already know whats up with it so there really isnt that "suprise" element. 
You know what they say.....Grass is always greener haha


----------



## GreenleafNutrients (Nov 23, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> Kosher Kush F&D Table 1
> 44 days 12/12.
> 46 days from clone to pots.
> Tallest plant is 20" & the shortest is 17".
> View attachment 4046846





HydroRed said:


> Flood table #2
> Kosher Kush (same momma)
> Feeding only Mega Crop by Greenleaf Nutrients
> I think this is a week since 12/12 maybe 9 days since transplant. Not really keeping track of time on this one though.
> ...


beautiful plants! great job! just found this thread, tagging in now


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 23, 2017)

GreenleafNutrients said:


> beautiful plants! great job! just found this thread, tagging in now



Running great with only tap water, Mega Crop and h2o2. I'ts early yet, but they seem quite happy. I havent had to top off yet, but when I do I'll be topping off with just pH water & h2o2 until res change every 2 wks.


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 24, 2017)

48 hrs since last pic and the girls are loving life. PPM @ 700 and pH of 6.3
I topped off the res with 1 gal of straight tap water pH to 4.9
After topping the res off its at 686 and a pH of 5.7 but I expect this to drift upwards as I top off with straight tap water up until res change. 
This nutrient is very straight forward and convenient to use. It is holding up to its claims & if it performs like this the entire run, I'll be done with synthetics.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Nov 24, 2017)

I like your flood tables ! How many times a day does it cycle ? I also like the idea of topping off with just water until Rez change. We use the same type of Rez although I have just mixed the 7 gallons or so with nutes every week. Every two weeks I rinse with GH Floro Keen and back to the nutes. 

Do you ever run into any deficiencys towards the end of week two ?


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 24, 2017)

ChaosHunter said:


> I like your flood tables ! How many times a day does it cycle ? I also like the idea of topping off with just water until Rez change. We use the same type of Rez although I have just mixed the 7 gallons or so with nutes every week. Every two weeks I rinse with GH Floro Keen and back to the nutes.
> 
> Do you ever run into any deficiencys towards the end of week two ?


Thanks, I have very little into them and they run great. I have them set to flood for 15 min every 3 hrs when lights are on. I flood them once when lights are off. I'll add 100ml of H2o2 to the res every 3 days like clockwork throughout the entire grow.
Not really any issues with deficiency topping off like this other than when I run my GG4. She requires a bit more N early on than most so I adjust for this by topping off with premix nute solution. I dont really let the ppm drop between res changes with her until the last week. Then I taper off like I always do with straight water top offs.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Nov 24, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> 48 hrs since last pic and the girls are loving life. PPM @ 700 and pH of 6.3
> I topped off the res with 1 gal of straight tap water pH to 4.9
> After topping the res off its at 686 and a pH of 5.7 but I expect this to drift upwards as I top off with straight tap water up until res change.
> This nutrient is very straight forward and convenient to use. It is holding up to its claims & if it performs like this the entire run, I'll be done with synthetics.
> View attachment 4047844 View attachment 4047847



I'm sorry to say Mega Crop is not an organic fertilizer. It does have some organic inputs but it is basically chemicals. 

Not that I find that a negative. I think hybrid production is the most productive way.


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 25, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> I'm sorry to say Mega Crop is not an organic fertilizer. It does have some organic inputs but it is basically chemicals.
> 
> Not that I find that a negative. I think hybrid production is the most productive way.


Your right. To clarify, I meant Im done using GH synthetics which is what I've been using for a while.


----------



## OldMedUser (Nov 25, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> "Kosher Kush" by Reserva Privada
> View attachment 4025501 View attachment 4025502 View attachment 4025503


I have an OG#18 female from those guys. Very positive reviews by friends and 3 different dispensary owners I know in BC that I gave samples to a couple months ago on a trip out to Kelowna and the Fraser Valley. Tends to throw a few balls early in flower but doesn't seem to be viable pollen as I get no seeds. I pick them off as I find them but there's very few. Real nice buzz but minimal medicinal value for me.


 
Freshly trimmed before slow dry and cure. Smaller but nice firm buds with a very pleasant smell that I just don't have the nose to describe well.


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 25, 2017)

OldMedUser said:


> I have an OG#18 female from those guys. Very positive reviews by friends and 3 different dispensary owners I know in BC that I gave samples to a couple months ago on a trip out to Kelowna and the Fraser Valley. Tends to throw a few balls early in flower but doesn't seem to be viable pollen as I get no seeds. I pick them off as I find them but there's very few. Real nice buzz but minimal medicinal value for me.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4047904
> ...


Nice flowers. I've always done well with Reserva Privada but Im not impressed with this grow of it.
I just found 2 nanners in the Kosher Kush tonight. I picked em off and hoping thats the end of em. I dont think i'm going to keep this one around.


----------



## OldMedUser (Nov 25, 2017)

ChaosHunter said:


> At lest you have a circle ! I used to years ago and miss the harvest bbqs we used to have. Lots of swapping and trading goods. Today I'm older lol and moved to a new state that isn't friendly and alone I'm my hobby. I need to connect but don't even know where to start.


That is so much like my situation it reminds me of a story I heard at an AA meeting in '84 that got me off the booze and into school for 3 years to get a diploma in chemistry. On and off the booze since but better educated about the whole thing. 

Way up north in Bumf**k Alberta since '01 and any grow buddies I had are dead or moved away now.

Ain't life a trip eh.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Nov 25, 2017)

OldMedUser said:


> I have an OG#18 female from those guys. Very positive reviews by friends and 3 different dispensary owners I know in BC that I gave samples to a couple months ago on a trip out to Kelowna and the Fraser Valley. Tends to throw a few balls early in flower but doesn't seem to be viable pollen as I get no seeds. I pick them off as I find them but there's very few. Real nice buzz but minimal medicinal value for me.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4047904
> ...



Have you tried letting that og go longer?

I find most plants have decent medical effects if let go 10-12 weeks. Not if they are too ripe. Just the outside end of the harvest window I mean. 

I am suggesting this because of the light colored pistils on the buds. I would like to see more dark red hairs covering those buds for a full balanced high.


----------



## OldMedUser (Nov 25, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> I'm sorry to say Mega Crop is not an organic fertilizer. It does have some organic inputs but it is basically chemicals.
> 
> Not that I find that a negative. I think hybrid production is the most productive way.


Just saying hydro nutes are chemicals like RoundUp is chemicals is not only misleading but it's false information!

Organic grows need a healthy micro-herd to convert organic CHEMICALS into the salts that plants can actually use to grow with. Hydro nutes just bypass the middleman and mainline those nutes directly to the plants. The quality of those nutes determines the ultimate quality of the pot you end up with. Why else does good organic media need time to "cook"? It's to let the micro-herd have time to proliferate and convert the organic goodies into the salts that plants can actually eat.

We are all chemically based organic beings and owe our existence to the stars that made it possible for life anywhere to exist. Chemicals and chemistry is the whole basis of everything. Cyanide, CN, is organic but do you want to eat it? I think not. Organic does not equal good every time.

I really respect your grows @MichiganMedGrower but when you label everything not "organic" in such negative terms it tends to get my hackles up. The less educated among us take comments like that as gospel from experienced growers with your cred and it spins the message wrongly.

I suck at dirt growing but excel at the DWC I've been doing since '01. It's just so easy and productive for me that I gotta do more! 

Not wanting to start a flame war about organics vs hydro and hijack Red's thread but felt a little clarification was needed.


----------



## OldMedUser (Nov 25, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Have you tried letting that og go longer?
> 
> I find most plants have decent medical effects if let go 10-12 weeks. Not if they are too ripe. Just the outside end of the harvest window I mean.
> 
> I am suggesting this because of the light colored pistils on the buds. I would like to see more dark red hairs covering those buds for a full balanced high.


I've only grown out the clones I got but have one cut that's now 2ft tall and about to donate a dozen clones. Some will go into DWC to see if they produce better in that scenario and if not I'll likely abandon them as I have many other irons in the fire and am leaning heavily toward hi-CBD strains. The pistils were near 100% red at harvest so what you're seeing is the nice frosty sugar they possess.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Nov 25, 2017)

OldMedUser said:


> Just saying hydro nutes are chemicals like RoundUp is chemicals is not only misleading but it's false information!
> 
> Organic grows need a healthy micro-herd to convert organic CHEMICALS into the salts that plants can actually use to grow with. Hydro nutes just bypass the middleman and mainline those nutes directly to the plants. The quality of those nutes determines the ultimate quality of the pot you end up with. Why else does good organic media need time to "cook"? It's to let the micro-herd have time to proliferate and convert the organic goodies into the salts that plants can actually eat.
> 
> ...



Wait a minute. I don't argue about organics. The only negative I have ever mentioned is how the products used are sourced and processed. 

This fertilizer is made of chemicle elements. It is not a naturally derived fertilizer. Just read the ingredients. 

It also has seaweed and humics added. So it's a hybrid fertilizer.

You are the one mentioning round up. That's a poison. Not a chemical based fertilizer. 

Should I have used a different term? I don't like synthetic. That is even more misleading.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Nov 25, 2017)

OldMedUser said:


> I've only grown out the clones I got but have one cut that's now 2ft tall and about to donate a dozen clones. Some will go into DWC to see if they produce better in that scenario and if not I'll likely abandon them as I have many other irons in the fire and am leaning heavily toward hi-CBD strains. The pistils were near 100% red at harvest so what you're seeing is the nice frosty sugar they possess.
> 
> View attachment 4047924



Oh I can see those buds are ripe. My mistake.


----------



## OldMedUser (Nov 25, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Wait a minute. I don't argue about organics. The only negative I have ever mentioned is how the products used are sourced and processed.
> 
> This fertilizer is made of chemicle elements. It is not a naturally derived fertilizer. Just read the ingredients.
> 
> ...


I just used RoundUp as an example of what many people think of when hydro nutes are called chemicals. It's not so much the glyphosate in the RoundUp that causes health problems but the surfactants and proprietary ingredients that make up that jug of toxic waste. If I continue down this path I'll fill RIU's server to the brim! lol 

Hydro nutes are basically just salts. There are thousands of naturally occurring salts and to call them chemicals or synthetic is mislabeling at best. Fake news at worst. 

I only use pink Himalayan sea salt with it's 84 different salts and I use a lot of it because of my very low blood pressure that often crashes and turns me into a zombie for an hour or so. I call it a "nap attack" The doc who did my colonoscopy yesterday laughed at the term but after I explained what happened to me agreed it was very descriptive and needed further looking into. I wish!

I use the AN pH Perfect 3-part nutes, Big Bud and Rhino Skin for their total ease of use, quality and the fact that they have done more to support us pot growers publicly than all the other nute makers combined that still lobby for illegal pot as it makes them money. Now that the legal market is coming forward they are all jumping on the bandwagon but have yet to come out of the closet until the US fed takes cannabis off Schedule 1. Someone needs to explain to the child in charge about the windfall from making pot federally legal and it'll be Schedule 4 tomorrow! 

Even the basic AN 3-part has humic and fulvic acids, Wet Betty, (a soap-like surfactant to better adhere to roots and help with absorption), one other thing I can't recall atm and the wondrous pH Perfect technology. I have never checked my pH since switching from my old AN nutes to these. I first got 2 liters each of the Sensi for veg and the Connie for flower but felt that there was way too much N for later flowering than was good for the plants. Now I have gallon jugs of the 3-part that cost me a whopping $124CAN/$50US  I'll grow 20G worth of pot with that. I only do one nute change in DWC right after stretch then go Lucas formula and sometimes don't even do that and get good results. Saves huge amounts of money over blindly following AN's nute charts that will fry your plants if you do that especially with my real low RH or you use the Master Grower kit following their instructions. I strictly use RO water so tap water minerals never figure into the equation.

I don't buy into all the hype so those few things from AN are all I get. Have CalMag from GrowTek and Epsom salts from the drug store to round out my nutrient needs.


----------



## OldMedUser (Nov 25, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Oh I can see those buds are ripe. My mistake.


These are them just before chopping. Grown in 4gal pots with a 50:50 mix of ProMix HP and ProMix potting soil that has a good dose of organic nutes in it. Both have Myco so I added some organic unsulfered molasses to their watering days between feedings to feed the micro-herd if present and fed fairly lightly with the AN stuff every second watering or so as the plants told me.

One of the main reasons I'd like to keep this strain going is the fabulous fall colours it displays as it nears harvest. Flowered under a brand new 940W EYE Hortilux conversion bulb running off a 1000W MH magnetic ballast on a Light Rail®.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Nov 25, 2017)

Just some insider info, Mega Crop is or wil be considered organic hydro under the new laws that passed here.

I spent a great deal of time in the Netherlands and those cats are out producing us in food source by 20-30% in greenhouses. We in the US are more industrial Ag. What they grow for food crops in hydro chemicals is not considered organic there but it is here. 

Sorry Red for the derail, lots of good civil conversation here.


----------



## OldMedUser (Nov 25, 2017)

ChaosHunter said:


> Just some insider info, Mega Crop is or wil be considered organic hydro under the new laws that passed here.
> 
> I spent a great deal of time in the Netherlands and those cats are out producing us in food source by 20-30% in greenhouses. We in the US are more industrial Ag. What they grow for food crops in hydro chemicals is not considered organic there but it is here.
> 
> Sorry Red for the derail, lots of good civil conversation here.


The whole EU is tossing GMO crap under the bus. The Russians banned it years ago and the Chinese reject a lot of grains from the US if they have the slightest hint of GMOs in them. It's hard for even the most diligent organic grower to avoid having their crops contaminated by wind borne pollen from similar but genetically modified crops way down the road. Why do you think the big outdoor growers are happy to see hemp farming still illegal in most states? Imagine trying to grow good sensi when there are multi-thousand acres of hemp farms even 50 miles away. Clouds of hemp pollen can travel for hundreds of miles from big farms and really harsh your buzz. 

AN has some new certified organic hydro nutes I'm dying to try but not available in Canada yet as far as I know. Seeing as how they started just 10 miles from where I used to live near Abbotsford, BC it should be here first! lol

I won a small bag of that mega crop but would cost to much to get it shipped from CA to northern Alberta so I passed. If it shows up on shelves here I'll give it a go tho.


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 25, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> Nice flowers. I've always done well with Reserva Privada but Im not impressed with this grow of it.
> I just found 2 nanners in the Kosher Kush tonight. I picked em off and hoping thats the end of em. I dont think i'm going to keep this one around.


I did really well with their skywalker wanting to one day try their gyo series lemon walker as well as their kandy kush


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Nov 25, 2017)

OldMedUser said:


> I just used RoundUp as an example of what many people think of when hydro nutes are called chemicals. It's not so much the glyphosate in the RoundUp that causes health problems but the surfactants and proprietary ingredients that make up that jug of toxic waste. If I continue down this path I'll fill RIU's server to the brim! lol
> 
> Hydro nutes are basically just salts. There are thousands of naturally occurring salts and to call them chemicals or synthetic is mislabeling at best. Fake news at worst.
> 
> ...



Ok salt based fertilizer. But I think that is not accurate either. And organic in gardening is not the same as actually organic.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Nov 25, 2017)

ChaosHunter said:


> Just some insider info, Mega Crop is or wil be considered organic hydro under the new laws that passed here.
> 
> I spent a great deal of time in the Netherlands and those cats are out producing us in food source by 20-30% in greenhouses. We in the US are more industrial Ag. What they grow for food crops in hydro chemicals is not considered organic there but it is here.
> 
> Sorry Red for the derail, lots of good civil conversation here.



But it's a bag of processed chemicals with a tiny bit of seaweed and humic acid. 

My understanding was we were lax with what is organic and Europe had it right.


----------



## lukio (Nov 25, 2017)

nice plants HydroRed! im in for the ride.

I actually ordered 10kg of megacrop to the UK - so im super curious to see how it performs. Trying to quit the whole canna coco range...

looking forward to seeing some more of your work!

See ya around man


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 25, 2017)

lukio said:


> nice plants HydroRed! im in for the ride.
> 
> I actually ordered 10kg of megacrop to the UK - so im super curious to see how it performs. Trying to quit the whole canna coco range...
> 
> ...



Thanks for stopping in Lukio. I've been peeking in the secret garden as well.
So far so good with the Mega Crop.


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 25, 2017)

Ok, found 2 more nanners in the KK, though they dont look like they were mature or viable Im still done with this plant. 
Momma got the lumberjack treatment tonight & opened up space for something better. Now what to replace her with??


----------



## ChaosHunter (Nov 25, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> Ok, found 2 more nanners in the KK, though they dont look like they were mature or viable Im still done with this plant.
> Momma got the lumberjack treatment tonight & opened up space for something better. Now what to replace her with??


That's a damn bummer on that KK !


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 26, 2017)

Table #1 _48 days since 12/12 & 50 days since transplant_
Its smelling really good. Sweet and earthy, and has my carbon filter working overtime.
Had some purpling happen literally overnight (sorry, pics were taken through a pair of sunglasses).


Table #2 _11 days since 12/12 and 13 days since transplant_
Smooth sailing so far. Stretch should be slowing down in the next cpl days. 
 




ChaosHunter said:


> That's a damn bummer on that KK !


 Im ok with it. More room to play


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Nov 26, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> Table #1 _48 days since 12/12 & 50 days since transplant_
> Its smelling really good. Sweet and earthy, and has my carbon filter working overtime.
> Had some purpling happen literally overnight (sorry, pics were taken through a pair of sunglasses).
> View attachment 4048989
> ...



Looking really good in here.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Nov 26, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> Table #1 _48 days since 12/12 & 50 days since transplant_
> Its smelling really good. Sweet and earthy, and has my carbon filter working overtime.
> Had some purpling happen literally overnight (sorry, pics were taken through a pair of sunglasses).
> View attachment 4048989
> ...


Looking good red ! I like how the purps are coming out.


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 27, 2017)

hey red I'm a long time user of the gh 3 part nutes & my main bitch about them is mixing all the ingredients I've gotten used to the ph creeping upwards but in my old age I've gotten lazy I'm really liking the idea of 1 or 2 ingredients & feed I'm gonna do megacrop in one tent & gh floranova in the other & if I can do the megacrop a-z & get the same results or better it's gonna be the way I go I'm not sweating how legit the organic claims are I'm wanting something easy to use I'll be doing drain to waste in royal gold tupur in a 3 gal smart pot I did however buy their explosion bloom booster


----------



## ChaosHunter (Nov 27, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> hey red I'm a long time user of the gh 3 part nutes & my main bitch about them is mixing all the ingredients I've gotten used to the ph creeping upwards but in my old age I've gotten lazy I'm really liking the idea of 1 or 2 ingredients & feed I'm gonna do megacrop in one tent & gh floranova in the other & if I can do the megacrop a-z & get the same results or better it's gonna be the way I go I'm not sweating how legit the organic claims are I'm wanting something easy to use I'll be doing drain to waste in royal gold tupur in a 3 gal smart pot I did however buy their explosion bloom booster


Outside of PH adjusters the only one thing to have on hand is CalMag. I went into week 7 of flower and just started needing it. If that's the case a quart will last me a lifetime lol. 

Sorry back to Reds epically clean grow .


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 27, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> hey red I'm a long time user of the gh 3 part nutes & my main bitch about them is mixing all the ingredients I've gotten used to the ph creeping upwards but in my old age I've gotten lazy I'm really liking the idea of 1 or 2 ingredients & feed I'm gonna do megacrop in one tent & gh floranova in the other & if I can do the megacrop a-z & get the same results or better it's gonna be the way I go I'm not sweating how legit the organic claims are I'm wanting something easy to use I'll be doing drain to waste in royal gold tupur in a 3 gal smart pot I did however buy their explosion bloom booster


I actually have experience with FloraNova Bloom and I have to say that Mega Crop is a cleaner mix in the res. Though it was some potent shit and worked well across the board as a stand alone, I always had high salts from the FN when used in a drip or flood system. I can see MC doing very well in a RDWC or drip system as with FN not so much.


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 27, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> I actually have experience with FloraNova Bloom and I have to say that Mega Crop is a cleaner mix in the res. Though it was some potent shit and worked well across the board as a stand alone, I always had high salts from the FN when used in a drip or flood system. I can see MC doing very well in a RDWC or drip system as with FN not so much.


fn has always been gritty & left residue I've used it in e&f as well as dwc with dripper (waterfarms) I was constantly having to clean my drip rings


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 27, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> fn has always been gritty & left residue I've used it in e&f as well as dwc with dripper (waterfarms) I was constantly having to clean my drip rings


I had the same issues with my drip ring system and FN.
I cant see that happening with MC honestly. I mixed the full 50g in one gallon first to see how well it dissolved before dumping it in the res. It breaks down like a really light colored tea with no granules or residuals at all. I _barely_ have a salt line in my flood tables after a week+ of use.


----------



## Dabber68 (Nov 27, 2017)

Nice grows


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 27, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> I had the same issues with my drip ring system and FN.
> I cant see that happening with MC honestly. I mixed the full 50g in one gallon first to see how well it dissolved before dumping it in the res. It breaks down like a really light colored tea with no granules or residuals at all. I _barely_ have a salt line in my flood tables after a week+ of use.


I think I've got enough to do my grow as it's a single plant & it should really simplify things which is my main goal this could be just what I'm looking for it seems that newbies & experienced growers alike dig this stuff


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 27, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I think I've got enough to do my grow as it's a single plant & it should really simplify things which is my main goal this could be just what I'm looking for it seems that newbies & experienced growers alike dig this stuff


 It's definitely got simplicity on its side. We'll see how Mega Crop stacks up when the girls really get to bangin out some buds. Its done great on Nitrogen, but Im ready to see how its P&K values hold up once the girls start getting a little more demanding in flower.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 27, 2017)

OldMedUser said:


> The whole EU is tossing GMO crap under the bus. The Russians banned it years ago and the Chinese reject a lot of grains from the US if they have the slightest hint of GMOs in them. It's hard for even the most diligent organic grower to avoid having their crops contaminated by wind borne pollen from similar but genetically modified crops way down the road. Why do you think the big outdoor growers are happy to see hemp farming still illegal in most states? Imagine trying to grow good sensi when there are multi-thousand acres of hemp farms even 50 miles away. Clouds of hemp pollen can travel for hundreds of miles from big farms and really harsh your buzz.
> 
> AN has some new certified organic hydro nutes I'm dying to try but not available in Canada yet as far as I know. Seeing as how they started just 10 miles from where I used to live near Abbotsford, BC it should be here first! lol
> 
> I won a small bag of that mega crop but would cost to much to get it shipped from CA to northern Alberta so I passed. If it shows up on shelves here I'll give it a go tho.


If you are outside if the states they said it cost the same to ship the big bag so if you won the small bag they would upgrade to the big bag for free. If I remember they said the shipping most anywhere wasn't that bad. Hit them up. You may be surprised.


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 28, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> It's definitely got simplicity on its side. We'll see how Mega Crop stacks up when the girls really get to bangin out some buds. Its done great on Nitrogen, but Im ready to see how its P&K values hold up once the girls start getting a little more demanding in flower.


I noticed the N is a bit high


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 28, 2017)

I took cuts of the Black D.O.G. and the BubbleGummer tonight. Root Riot plugs and a dome tray for these cuts. I just recently started using my diy light in my momma room & I've never cloned under COB LED lighting so we'll see how this goes. Fingers crossed everything roots well or I'll be set back a week or more. I'll be chopping the Kosher Kush in about 12 days or so. Im planning to do a REG seed run pretty soon so I gotta free up space in the momma room along with some other arrangments since my grow rooms aren't really set up for vegging and flowering reg seeds runs.
Heres some "almost ready" and some "just starting" bud shots in the whorehouse.


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 30, 2017)

reg seeds once you isolate the sex & phenos is the way to go as there are many very good strains that just aren't available in fem I had a good harvest & blackjack for another round in one tent & I picked up a clone of candyland for the other the blackjack finished fast @59 days from flip


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 30, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> reg seeds once you isolate the sex & phenos is the way to go as there are many very good strains that just aren't available in fem I had a good harvest & blackjack for another round in one tent & I picked up a clone of candyland for the other the blackjack finished fast @59 days from flip


I'll be stocked on meds so now is the perfect time to run some REG's Ive been wanting to try. Its looking like it will be some Shoreline OG testers (likely strains with Roadkill), Bodhi "Mothers Milk" & "Solo's Stash", and some "Cackleberry" from Greenpoint Seeds. I have more I'd like to run but just dont have the room. How did your Blackjack turn out? You get to try it yet?


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 1, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> I'll be stocked on meds so now is the perfect time to run some REG's Ive been wanting to try. Its looking like it will be some Shoreline OG testers (likely strains with Roadkill), Bodhi "Mothers Milk" & "Solo's Stash", and some "Cackleberry" from Greenpoint Seeds. I have more I'd like to run but just dont have the room. How did your Blackjack turn out? You get to try it yet?


the blackjack is kick ass very potent & also very haze dominant I'll keep it for at least another round still trimming but so far I'm happy


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 2, 2017)

54 Days since 12/12
56 Days since transplant 

 

Bottom bush nugget


----------



## Dabber68 (Dec 2, 2017)

Nice grow Hydro


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 2, 2017)

Dabber68 said:


> Nice grow Hydro


Thanks dabber. I think I may be puling sooner than I wanted though. I found a few more nanners and I dont want to seed my flower room up.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Dec 2, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> 54 Days since 12/12
> 56 Days since transplant
> 
> View attachment 4051737 View attachment 4051738
> ...


Stellar as always Red ! I would like to be able to model a small part of your style of growing.

Question, on your first pic it look like a little Cal def on the leaf? Is this something you typically see at this stage of flowering ? This is my first time running a coco base mix and am not sure if it's just par for the course.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 2, 2017)

ChaosHunter said:


> Stellar as always Red ! I would like to be able to model a small part of your style of growing.
> 
> Question, on your first pic it look like a little Cal def on the leaf? Is this something you typically see at this stage of flowering ? This is my first time running a coco base mix and am not sure if it's just par for the course.


Actually I had thrips like the first week or two of flower and when i neem sprayed, I went heavy handed and burned the leaves. 
They were looking just like my Mega Crop run of the Kosher Kush up til then. Thrips were gone mighty quick though haha

Heres what the mega Crop run of the Kosher Kush is looking like.
_Table #2_ 19 days since 12/12 and 21 days since transplant


----------



## Dabber68 (Dec 2, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> Thanks dabber. I think I may be puling sooner than I wanted though. I found a few more nanners and I dont want to seed my flower room up.


Don't blame you there. I'm 1 to 3 weeks from harvest on my 1st grow of autos. Looks like 1 of each strain ( 6 plants 3 strains ) will be really close in about week the other 3 gonna say closer to 3 weeks. Hard to guess at least from me being 1st timer just gonna let them do what they do and harvest when they're done


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 4, 2017)

TIMBER!!!!
_Table #1_ 
56 days since 12/12 
58 days since transplant


----------



## swisha (Dec 4, 2017)

Along for the ride, nice plants current and previous.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 4, 2017)

Thanks for stopping in @swisha 
Its gonna get busy in here pretty soon haha


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 4, 2017)

hey hydro red I'll be watching your megacrop grow as mine gains momentum my cob tent is still running floranova I'm still figuring out at which time I'm gonna start adding the explosion bud nutes I'm seriously thinking about a week before the flip


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 4, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> hey hydro red I'll be watching your megacrop grow as mine gains momentum my cob tent is still running floranova I'm still figuring out at which time I'm gonna start adding the explosion bud nutes I'm seriously thinking about a week before the flip


Is there a recommendation on when to start using the bud explosion? I dont know anything about it, but if its anything like a p-k boost I would recommend using it after the flip to 12/12 strectch is done, or the last few wks before harvest.
@GreenleafNutrients might have some input on this?


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 4, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> Is there a recommendation on when to start using the bud explosion? I dont know anything about it, but if its anything like a p-k boost I would recommend using it after the flip to 12/12 strectch is done, or the last few wks before harvest.
> @GreenleafNutrients might have some input on this?


it's supposed to help establish more bud sites as well as feed them later on so far the only recommendation I've found is 1 gr. per gallon usually I like to keep the N in the mix to feed the stretch for a couple of weeks after the flip then add the bloom boosters but the majority of bud sites usually get established during the stretch I'm still a ways off before I get to that point but I'm thinking 1/2 gram per gal. right around flip time this is my first round of candyland so I don't know what to expect for stretch after the flip & this osram blurple light behaves more like an hps it's not like my cob light at all


----------



## GreenleafNutrients (Dec 4, 2017)

usually week 1-3 of flower


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 5, 2017)

Well, I just deleted the pics from harvest by accident so I dont have shit to show for that now 
Anyways, it seems to be an ok yield for what they were. Dont look like I did too bad for how small they were (tallest was like 21"). I'm not impressed with the frost or the terpines of it though so I hope it smokes and stones nice after dry/cure. I'll post a weight and a smoke report when they are ready.

Table # 2 Kosher Kush w/ Mega Crop
22 days since 12/12
24 days since transplant
 
These are even shorter than the other table. The tallest one is 18" and the shortest is 14". They may be shorties, but Im confident they will produce well for their size.
I'm ready to get rockin and rollin on a REG seed run!

I picked up some Shoreline OG testers today:
_Plaza Boss_ ( TX Roadkill x Shoreline )
_TX Oil Plant_ (GG4 x TX Roadkill )
_Roadkill Master_ (Master Kush x TX Roadkill )


Now I just have to wait for my _*"Ace High"*_, _*"California Cannon"*_ and _*"Cackleberry"*_ to arrive from Greenpoint Seeds and I'll be getting this on and crackin.
Edit: Im going to try to get some Bodhi _*"Mothers Milk"*_ and _*"Solos Stash"*_ in the mix too if I can.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 6, 2017)

Looking good brother didn't realize you had a thread going. Good to see you at it again


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 6, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Looking good brother didn't realize you had a thread going. Good to see you at it again


Always on the hunt for a good momma haha. I need to dig back into your thread a bit. I took a RIU break for a while so I've missed a lot since you were running Tony's Gorilla Bubble BX2 I think it was?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 6, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> Always on the hunt for a good momma haha. I need to dig back into your thread a bit. I took a RIU break for a while so I've missed a lot since you were running Tony's Gorilla Bubble BX2 I think it was?


I didn't end up getting any yet. Was a screw up with my first attempt (my fault) then I just went a different way with my grow and got a hold of a legit GH#4 cut and started breeding my own stuff and going through my own beans now little by little and still poking in and out of the seed stash. Then I have the stuff I paid for and a bunch of neat stuff that has been gifted from various folks. I always like to work in the gifted stuff it means more to me than just popping something retail you know. So just my usual craziness. You know I need a million things going on to keep me busy or I get bored and that's dangerous lol.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 9, 2017)

Dry weight is in for the Kosher Kush run. 318g total & a bit shy of the 12 zips I had anticipated. 
Looking like I'll yield somewhere in the area of 8-9 zips on my current run since there are only 7 plants and they are smaller than the last -& I'm ok with that. 

_*Table #2 Kosher Kush w/ Mega Crop*_
26 days since 12/12
28 days since transplant
 
These are definitely frosting up more than the last run on GH 3 part nutes and P-K boost. 
Im tempted to hit em with 0-18-16 boost in the next week or so, but I'll leave it Mega Crop only.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 9, 2017)

Its looking like its gonna be a bit before I can start my REG seed run. Im waiting on my Bodhi order to ship from my Nov 27th order from Great Lakes Genetics. I'm literally less than an hour drive from them. 
I gotta get all my REG gear ran at the same time since it will likely be a loooong time before I decide to do a REG seed run again.


----------



## DesertHydro (Dec 9, 2017)

whats your flood schedule?


----------



## ChaosHunter (Dec 9, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> Its looking like its gonna be a bit before I can start my REG seed run. Im waiting on my Bodhi order to ship from my Nov 27th order from Great Lakes Genetics. I'm literally less than an hour drive from them.
> I gotta get all my REG gear ran at the same time since it will likely be a loooong time before I decide to do a REG seed run again.


Red how are you going to sex them out ? Put them in a flower cycle before up potting ? My potting scedule is Jiffy or rock wool cube, solo cup, 1 gal transplanter then 3 gal pot. I would like to sex them in the solos but they may be too young.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 10, 2017)

DesertHydro said:


> whats your flood schedule?


I believe its 15 min every 3 hrs lights on and (1) 15 min flood during lights off just to keep the bottom of my flood tables wet since mine dont sit on any kind of grating.


ChaosHunter said:


> Red how are you going to sex them out ? Put them in a flower cycle before up potting ? My potting scedule is Jiffy or rock wool cube, solo cup, 1 gal transplanter then 3 gal pot. I would like to sex them in the solos but they may be too young.


Thats exactly what I'm going to do. I'll start everything in rapid rooters and a dome tray in the momma room, then when rooted I'll transplant into solo cups with hydroton and place under 12/12. As the girls are found, they will get transplanted to the 1gal pots I normally flower in and go into the momma room getting hand watered til the rest of sexing is done. Once all the girls are found, I'll remove them from the momma room & put them back on the flood tables and switch my big lights to 24 hrs until they reach about 4-5 nodes then I'll flip em back to 12/12 and flower out as normal. Kinda an odd work around since I really dont have a dedicated "veg" room or a table to flood them on in the momma room. Depending on how many girls are found will also dictate how long I will veg too.
I think you should be able to sex them in the solos no problem. You can begin 12/12 from seed sprout if you wanted to then bounce back to veg once they all reveal since space is of a premium.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Dec 10, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> I believe its 15 min every 3 hrs lights on and (1) 15 min flood during lights off just to keep the bottom of my flood tables wet since mine dont sit on any kind of grating.
> 
> Thats exactly what I'm going to do. I'll start everything in rapid rooters and a dome tray in the momma room, then when rooted I'll transplant into solo cups with hydroton and place under 12/12. As the girls are found, they will get transplanted to the 1gal pots I normally flower in and go into the momma room getting hand watered til the rest of sexing is done. Once all the girls are found, I'll remove them from the momma room & put them back on the flood tables and switch my big lights to 24 hrs until they reach about 4-5 nodes then I'll flip em back to 12/12 and flower out as normal. Kinda an odd work around since I really dont have a dedicated "veg" room or a table to flood them on in the momma room. Depending on how many girls are found will also dictate how long I will veg too.
> I think you should be able to sex them in the solos no problem. You can begin 12/12 from seed sprout if you wanted to then bounce back to veg once they all reveal since space is of a premium.


Good call on 12/12 from seed. That would allow me to pop 4-5 beans. All I have is a flower tent and am pre veging on my dome tray on a wire shelf in my area.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 10, 2017)

ChaosHunter said:


> Good call on 12/12 from seed. That would allow me to pop 4-5 beans. All I have is a flower tent and am pre veging on my dome tray on a wire shelf in my area.


You'd have to deal with another 2 wks or so on your total time by reverting back to veg after sexing but it should save valuable space by sorting out the males and not wasting time etc on them before they get big or repotted. Fair trade I guess for guys like us set up for FEM runs.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Dec 10, 2017)

I'm thinking the extra time is fine. Pop the beans when the tent is flipped with fems in it. I can always throw a timer on the little McGyvered veg light I made.


----------



## psychadelibud (Dec 11, 2017)

I think you would be better off just sexing them out in half gallon to one gallon containers rather than start them 12/12 from seed. 

Depending on strain and lineage you are sexing and then reverting back to veg, you can stumble upon many problems. This is not always the case but I will lay out two different scenarios, this is based on personal experience.

Scenario #1...

You start the seeds in small nursery trays (in my opinion and exp. the smaller area and volume of soil the seed is germinated in and where it spends it's first week to week and a half of growth, the quicker the seedling will grow) so think like this -->>> A seed started and spending it's first week to week and a half in a small nursery container will have faster growth rates than one started in larger container with a larger volume of soil. I believe the reason for this is because with the smaller area of soil the roots stretch out to the end of the soil and reach the "air layer" between the soil and the side of the container it is in, in turn giving it more oxygen to the roots than if it were in a large container and taking much longer to reach that "air layer". Starting seeds in a nursery flat allows more frequent waterings and less of a chance of over watering keeping the plant from stalling as often and allowing a faster transplant and in my experience each transplant always gives growth explosions.

Once you transplant from your germination tray or "solo cup" in your situation, after a week and a half transplant to a half gallon container. Within 30 days or a little longer in some cases you will see the plant has shown sex. 

Most often a plant will sex quicker in a smaller container than it will a larger, just the same as flowering a plant in a smaller container will allow the plant to flower and finish a few days earlier than a plant that has room for root growth. I have left many mother plants in small containers and regardless of the light schedule they are under wether it be 18/6 or 24/0 cycle they will start flowering when they become overly root bound.

Sorry for going so deep into this and if I rambled too long about anything unnecessary. But point Is, start the regular seeds in a small container, after a week or week and half transplant to half gallon to one gallon container (depending on how many you have or if you have room to allow it), and do your best to not over water. This will allow you the quickest growth rates and the quicker they grow the sooner you will see sex on display.

Scenario #2...

You start the seeds 12/12 from seed and they still show sex in almost the same amount of time as scenario #1. If you get lucky you may see sex a week sooner. But here is the catch on that... And keep close in mind I have TONS of experience with this.

Sometimes the plants sexed from 12/12 from seed have went too deeply into the flowering process and built up so much flowering hormone that it can become a bitch to revert back to veg. I have seen them bounce back in little as one week and then I have seen them take up to over a month even under 24/0 veg and hefty nitrogen feedings introduced as well. A lot of times I have even seen this revert cause mutations in growth during the transition which is normal to some extent but at times I have seen them not come out of it and cause leafy, stringy bud growth patterns. This is not always the case but it is possible. I have done many reveges from sexing to revegging keepers that I had not got previous cuts from to create a mother. 

However, sometimes I intentionally force a known mature female plant to flower after sexual maturity is naturally determined, then once she begins to flower I flip back to 24/0 hours to create a process which is known as "monster cropping" and this turns the plant into an insanely branchy bush that has its advantages if trained and pruned correctly, especially outdoors. But there is a "sweet spot" so to speak when you need to flip it from 12/12 back to 24 hour veg and if you miss that sweet spot you could have a long process in reverting on your hands that is definitely not for the impatient.

This is just my opinion, but in your case, I would just veg the plant for a week under 24/0, second week under 18/6 and then drop to 16/8 for the third and fourth weeks then once you see the exposure of genitals, I would immediately go back to 18/6 for a week then to 24/0 after a week of 18/6, giving it a heavier nitrogen feeding and a good dose of root growth stimulator "Real Growers ReCharge works excellent for this" once you start increasing the light cycle again.

Hope this helps, and hopefully the lengthy explanation doesn't bore you!


----------



## ChaosHunter (Dec 11, 2017)

PDB years ago I was growing is the same size space your building now. I had a 50 plant count in two rooms and a smaller veg room. This was in the state below you, helicopters flying and often hovering above, task force constantly pulling me over etc. it got just way to hot to continue and I moved and moved on not growing or smoking for several years.

Now I moved again and retired legit. I'm micro compared to what's on here and what I used to do. I'm in one 2x2 tent and no room for more. I Use and have one Prop tray/dome for starting seeds. I've always sexed by age and never forced 12/12. I have thought about cutting lowers and putting them in a glass of water with super thrive or MC added and putting them in 12/12 also. 

I use 1gal fabric transplanter pots and 3gal fabric for flower = no root bound.


----------



## natasdaisy (Dec 11, 2017)

I sex regular seeds in solos all the time and ive been popping new seeds every 3 weeks or so lately pheno hunting. I throw them in the flower room after 2nd set of true leaves until they show sex, usually under two weeks i check them everday. males show faster generally.
by this time they are usually 4-5 nodes and big enough to take one clone off ( I do hydro but start seeds in soil so i need a clone to go into hydro) 
If you are able to spot preflowers quick enough and put them back in veg they dont go full flower mode and dont require revegging. takes some practice but im pretty good at spotting preflowers now and almost never have them start to bud out then get that funky reveg growth.


----------



## DesertHydro (Dec 11, 2017)

Red how many would you suggest on a full 4x4 table with your no veg time. I'm running the numbers and wheels are turning. Gonna have a bunch of spare clones since my aero cloner is kicking some ass


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 12, 2017)

DesertHydro said:


> Red how many would you suggest on a full 4x4 table with your no veg time. I'm running the numbers and wheels are turning. Gonna have a bunch of spare clones since my aero cloner is kicking some ass


I can fit about 5 plants per tub (x2 tubs per table=10 plants per table) in 1 gal net pots. You can likely get away with more by using smaller net pots and keeping side branching cut down to promote 1 large main cola -think sea of green.
My "comfortable" number per table has been 8 with my exact setup, but mine isnt really set up to maximize space like 1 large 4x4 flood table so you can probably smash my weight numbers and plant count with a legit 4x4 table. 
Glad to hear your having good success with the aerocloner!


----------



## DesertHydro (Dec 12, 2017)

god damn it red. you're gonna get me in trouble  
my wife is gonna kill me when she looks in the spare and theres another tent in there lol. FML 
at least the aerocloner is working haha


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## HydroRed (Dec 12, 2017)

DesertHydro said:


> god damn it red. you're gonna get me in trouble
> my wife is gonna kill me when she looks in the spare and theres another tent in there lol. FML
> at least the aerocloner is working haha
> View attachment 4057128 View attachment 4057129


Damn....I just noticed the air cooled hood with cobs -LOVE IT! I had thought about doing that as well. I've have a couple ideas on builds for air cooled cob hoods I've drawn up.


----------



## DesertHydro (Dec 12, 2017)

my last SOG didnt go as planned lol. i wanted them to be like yours but i overvegged not thinking the stretch would get me and it fucked me hard. lesson learned. no more veg time, just a couple days for them to root into the cube


----------



## DesertHydro (Dec 12, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> Damn....I just noticed the air cooled hood with cobs -LOVE IT! I had thought about doing that as well. I've have a couple ideas on builds for air cooled cob hoods I've drawn up.


it was a cake walk if you like DIY stuff. take out your glass, get it measured and go down to a local metals shop and have them cut out some eight inch aluminum sheet to size. this was my first one. probably not my last. gotta do something with all my old shitty hoods when this grow is over. 

i made a lot of mistakes design wise when making this. for some fucking reason i thought i had to drill holes and sit the cobs through it. it was a temporary lapse in intelligence. i would have been far better off by not fucking with the holesaw (which was the hardest part of the whole damn project) and simply mounting the COB/holder to the sheet itself and attaching the heatsink to the back of the sheet above the COBs. lesson learned. next ones will be easy as hell. 

cant find my pics of the internals but i will take some pics while im there later.


----------



## DesertHydro (Dec 12, 2017)

whats your average yield per plant when you do this? ive got some strains that throw donkey dicks if you dont top them so i think they would do great in this setup. plan will be to cut off all side branches and run a phallus farm


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 12, 2017)

One of my lowest so far was my latest harvest at little under 1.5 each. I've had gg4 runs that dont yield much but it top notch. Its hard to reall gauge weight between so many different strains. I dont do it for weight (obviously) but just for ease of growing & technique and the fact I can mono crop and still try many new strains in a short period of time without investing too much time & energy on them. Its a win/win for me.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 12, 2017)

_*Table #2 Kosher Kush w/ Mega Crop*_
29 days since 12/12
31 days since transplant
PPM is at 453 and pH is at 6.2
I have been topping off since res change with water from dehumidifier which is 10ppm and pH of 5.0 which has been working wonderfully to keep drift up exactly where it needs to be in the sweet spot from 5.7-6.3.
Tonights fresh water top off will be the last until next res change which is the 15th I believe.
Its only 4 weeks in and Im sold on MC already. Im certain if I used other things along with MC I could beast a plant out for real.
I know there are multiple factors, but I can see a noticable difference between this run and last run of the Kosher Kush.

Kosher Kush @ 29 days w/ Mega Crop (current run)
 

Kosher Kush @ 48 Days with GH 3 Part & Booster (previous run)


----------



## DesertHydro (Dec 12, 2017)

looking good man! about to start building my table because of you. i got my wifes permission lol


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 12, 2017)

DesertHydro said:


> looking good man! about to start building my table because of you. i got my wifes permission lol


Thanks man, & as long as "the boss" is on board everything is gravy!


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 12, 2017)

I believe I've finally figured out exactly what Im going to do to make this REG seed run work like a well oiled machine.
I currently have a Bubblegummer and a Black D.O.G. momma along with my GG#4 momma. I think I may flower out all 3 of these larger ladies under one of the 1K's and start a new GG#4 momma from a cut to keep in the momma room. Now I can get a few new flavors in the stash, clear out space in the momma room and not waste the big girls all at the same time. Killin 3 birds with one stoner....or something like that?
While the Black D.O.G., Bubblegumer, and GG4 flower out, I can sprout 3 of each of these in a dome tray in the momma/veg room:
-"Ace High" by GreenPoint
-"Califonia Cannon" by GreenPoint
-"Texas Oil Plant" by Shoreline OG (tester)
-(Plaza Boss) by Shoreline OG (tester)
-GSC "Bagseed" by request of a friend.......... I promised I would next time I did a reg seed run
I figure just on law of averages here I should get 1 female of each something like _around_ 7-8 girls total.

Once they sprout and get onto the second node I will take them from the momma/veg room and put them into the flower room under the other 1K.
I will quickly remove the girls and put them back into the momma/veg room and toss the males as they show sex over the next 7-10 days or so.
Once all sprouts have revealed sex and all the girls are accounted for, I will transplant them into 1 gal netpots and flower them off with no veg time like I normaly do when the table opens. I currently only have 4 wks left from todays date and I'll have another open table.

Sound like a plan??


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 13, 2017)

you're a busy individual the megacrop is growing on me & my cob tent is still on gh I pulled the calmag about 4 days ago & if it causes any issues it should show pretty soon I'm thinking if I keep getting good results I'm thinking I'll switch over for ease of use & dry nutes store better especially when it warms up


----------



## DesertHydro (Dec 13, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> I believe I've finally figured out exactly what Im going to do to make this REG seed run work like a well oiled machine.
> I currently have a Bubblegummer and a Black D.O.G. momma along with my GG#4 momma. I think I may flower out all 3 of these larger ladies under one of the 1K's and start a new GG#4 momma from a cut to keep in the momma room. Now I can get a few new flavors in the stash, clear out space in the momma room and not waste the big girls all at the same time. Killin 3 birds with one stoner....or something like that?
> While the Black D.O.G., Bubblegumer, and GG4 flower out, I can sprout 3 of each of these in a dome tray in the momma/veg room:
> -"Ace High" by GreenPoint
> ...


time frame seems about right but im always off on my timing lol. im fingering the trigger on ordering 2 of the DE 630 CMH from ceramic solutions. they have a 10% off deal right now and i really wanna try out the CMH.


----------



## DesertHydro (Dec 13, 2017)

just ordered 1 of the ceramic solutions DE 630's and then im gonna finish off a 10 COB cxm22 fixture with an HLG600 and do a side by side in the same tent! wont be a true side by side since they will meld in the middle but as long as i take that into consideration and divide it up equally i think it will be pretty even. im gonna use a kill-a-watt meter to set the COBs at exactly the same wattage as the CMH so its a fair comparison. 

any bets on which will win?? 630w cmh v 630w of COB i think my COBs are 3000k or 3500k and the CMH is the 3K-R


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 13, 2017)

I got the GG#4, Black D.O.G. and the Bubblegummer mommas under the 1K doing 12/12 now. Space in the momma/veg room is now wide open and ready for a REG seed run! I was wanting to run some Bodhi gear on this REG seed run but Im _still_ waiting on my order from Great Lakes Genetics from the 27th of November (been processing since Dec. 6th). I cant wait on them any longer. This is screwing everything up and my first order from them will likely be my last. Im literally a 45 minute drive from them. GreenPoint Seeds is 3x as busy as Great Lakes Genetics and I've recieved 3 seperate orders from GPS (which is in Colorado) in the time I've been waiting on 1 order from GLG (45 minutes away). 
Oh well.....rant over & moving forward.



DesertHydro said:


> just ordered 1 of the ceramic solutions DE 630's and then im gonna finish off a 10 COB cxm22 fixture with an HLG600 and do a side by side in the same tent! wont be a true side by side since they will meld in the middle but as long as i take that into consideration and divide it up equally i think it will be pretty even. im gonna use a kill-a-watt meter to set the COBs at exactly the same wattage as the CMH so its a fair comparison.
> 
> any bets on which will win?? 630w cmh v 630w of COB i think my COBs are 3000k or 3500k and the CMH is the 3K-R


 Im curious to see what you get. You going to do a journal?
I just ordered some parts from Cobkits for the start of my 2nd build. Only gonna be a 200W fixture but more than enough for my little momma room. (4) citi 1212 Gen5 4000K wired to a HLG185c-1400B driver.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 13, 2017)

Heres the current situation in the flower room:
 
Kosher Kush is on the left table
GG#4 is in the middle
Black D.O.G is right front
Bubblegummer is right rear

This is the current situation in the Momma/Veg room: 
 

I took extra cuts of the GG#4 so I have plenty to choose from for the new momma.
I change the res for the Kosher Kush on the 15th, so after I take care of that I'm going to start getting some seeds wet.


----------



## DesertHydro (Dec 13, 2017)

your soglings are some of the healthiest looking plants ive ever seen. they are praying to the light. depending on how many i have root all at once and when my lights show up will set the density of the SOG. i dont consider them vegging at the moment since they are just in the aerocloner making roots. 

my driver will be here tomorrow and the de630 probably sat or monday. i gotta start building my flood table setup ASAP. going low budget/free as possible. well, besides the lighting of course


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 13, 2017)

DesertHydro said:


> your soglings are some of the healthiest looking plants ive ever seen. they are praying to the light. depending on how many i have root all at once and when my lights show up will set the density of the SOG. i dont consider them vegging at the moment since they are just in the aerocloner making roots.
> 
> my driver will be here tomorrow and the de630 probably sat or monday. i gotta start building my flood table setup ASAP. going low budget/free as possible. well, besides the lighting of course


Free and low buget ...your speaking my language haha


----------



## ANC (Dec 13, 2017)

little underutilised but looking healthy


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 13, 2017)

ANC said:


> little underutilised but looking healthy


Definitely underutilized, but it better suits my pace & demand these days.


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 13, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> Heres the current situation in the flower room:
> View attachment 4057763
> Kosher Kush is on the left table
> GG#4 is in the middle
> ...


Sweet setup man happy growing.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 14, 2017)

Anyone wanna guess which submersible pump stopped working because I forgot to plug it back in after unraveling cords last night? 
Whoops haha


----------



## psychadelibud (Dec 15, 2017)

I really need to learn how to grow hydroponics. I am sure it is easy, I am a soil man, born and raised but hydro has always tugged at my strings...


----------



## psychadelibud (Dec 15, 2017)

Beautiful colas Red.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 15, 2017)

psychadelibud said:


> I really need to learn how to grow hydroponics. I am sure it is easy, I am a soil man, born and raised but hydro has always tugged at my strings...





psychadelibud said:


> Beautiful colas Red.


Thanks man! I cant wait to see some buds in your room.
I started off in soil too. I built a hydro drip ring for a 5 gal bucket over a decade ago before they sold the kits (i was so proud of myself) and was amazed at the growth & flowers I got vs soil growing. After that first 5 gal bucket grow I ditched the soil & haven't looked back lol
Maybe get you a single hydrofarm bucket and rock out 1 plant with it just to try it on for size. You may end up being a convert too


----------



## Mcgician (Dec 15, 2017)

@HydroRed I would think twice before popping that gsc seed and devoting a bunch of time and space to it. GSC is notoriously short on yield, tends to stretch quite a bit, and has a funky growth structure which blocks light to the nodes below. I grew it. And while the flowers are nice n frosty and look really nice, the strain had to get kicked to the curb. It took 9 full weeks to finish also. I am curious to see how that black dog turns out though.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 15, 2017)

Mcgician said:


> @HydroRed I would think twice before popping that gsc seed and devoting a bunch of time and space to it. GSC is notoriously short on yield, tends to stretch quite a bit, and has a funky growth structure which blocks light to the nodes below. I grew it. And while the flowers are nice n frosty and look really nice, the strain had to get kicked to the curb. It took 9 full weeks to finish also. I am curious to see how that black dog turns out though.


ya, I was made aware its a low yielder but I promised I'd run it. Since its gonna be my only reg seed run for quite some time I figure If I get a girl she can be as wild as she wants haha


----------



## GreenleafNutrients (Dec 15, 2017)

psychadelibud said:


> I really need to learn how to grow hydroponics. I am sure it is easy, I am a soil man, born and raised but hydro has always tugged at my strings...


try Coco Coir, Its fairly simple to manage, but still gets some really good hydro results!


----------



## ChaosHunter (Dec 15, 2017)

psychadelibud said:


> I really need to learn how to grow hydroponics. I am sure it is easy, I am a soil man, born and raised but hydro has always tugged at my strings...


I was in the same boat for awhile. Since I made a self watering system when using soil all I had to do was change the medium. Soilless medium and drain to waste is one of the forms of hydro. I admit I didn't want to go full blown coco so I found out about Basement mix and couldn't be happier . I only have 5'8 of head room to work with or I would consider a flood and drain.

Sorry to hijack your thread Red .


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 15, 2017)

After grumbling about GLG in a previous post, I feel like an asshole now. Got my order in today and they hit me with 5 freebies (Cookie Wreck x Long Bottom Leaf) on top of the bogo of Bodhi packs and swagged me out with a kief container and some stickers. Needless to say I'm now eating crow and the sting from how long it took to arrive is gone lol

This is what I have finally chosen for my REG seed run:

"California Cannon" by Greenpoint Seeds ((Tahoe OG Kush x Stardawg))
"Ace High" by Greenpoint Seeds ((Lemon G x Stardawg))
"Girl Scout Cookies" Bagseed ((personal favor))
"Solo's Stash" by Bodhi ((HPK x Snow Lotus))
"Mothers Milk" by Bodhi ((Nepali OG x Appalachia))
"Plaza Boss" by @shorelineOG ((TX Roadkill x Shoreline))
"Roadkill Master" by Shoreline OG ((Master Kush x TX Roadkill))



GreenleafNutrients said:


> try Coco Coir, Its fairly simple to manage, but still gets some really good hydro results!


I need to try it out sometime too. One of the few "hydro" mediums I haven't played around with yet.


ChaosHunter said:


> I was in the same boat for awhile. Since I made a self watering system when using soil all I had to do was change the medium. Soilless medium and drain to waste is one of the forms of hydro. I admit I didn't want to go full blown coco so I found out about Basement mix and couldn't be happier . I only have 5'8 of head room to work with or I would consider a flood and drain.
> 
> Sorry to hijack your thread Red .


No worries brother post away. As long as folks stay civil Im good.


----------



## Mcgician (Dec 16, 2017)

I'll bet the best of the bunch turn out to be mother's milk and California cannon. I grew out Sky Pilot and it turned out ok, but compared to others in my stable, it couldn't stick around. One problem is that it took 10 weeks to finish, not 8 or 9. That's a big factor for me in strains I grow because i dont use mother plants, but rather take clones off the current ones that are about to be flipped. If I recall, I also grew out hortilab's Sour star at the same time. It was pretty good too- grew really nice and agressively, but couldn't match the quality I got from Sour Power. I've got some unopened beans of Stardawg IX, and I'm not sure if or when I'll ever pop them. That 10 weeks to finish is awfully difficult to manage in a perpetual grow with my setup. My current best strains overall are Black Mamba #5, #4 (purple 9 week pheno), Lucky Charms, GG4, and Sour Power. Grease Monkey is almost done too, but may not yield well enough over the BM to take up more space over it, or the others. Vader OG looks good and is almost finished too, but looks like a strain that would have to be run in high numbers and density to get a decent yield. Also have 6 Citral Glue from Ethos which just got flipped to 12 n 12 tonight. I have high hopes for that one, but like everything else, only time will tell. Sorry to ramble, I just wanted to throw out some info on that Stardawg cross because I've seen your fast flip into flower and wanted to give you a heads up on the 10 week finish mine had.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 16, 2017)

Mcgician said:


> I'll bet the best of the bunch turn out to be mother's milk and California cannon. I grew out Sky Pilot and it turned out ok, but compared to others in my stable, it couldn't stick around. One problem is that it took 10 weeks to finish, not 8 or 9. That's a big factor for me in strains I grow because i dont use mother plants, but rather take clones off the current ones that are about to be flipped. If I recall, I also grew out hortilab's Sour star at the same time. It was pretty good too- grew really nice and agressively, but couldn't match the quality I got from Sour Power. I've got some unopened beans of Stardawg IX, and I'm not sure if or when I'll ever pop them. That 10 weeks to finish is awfully difficult to manage in a perpetual grow with my setup. My current best strains overall are Black Mamba #5, #4 (purple 9 week pheno), Lucky Charms, GG4, and Sour Power. Grease Monkey is almost done too, but may not yield well enough over the BM to take up more space over it, or the others. Vader OG looks good and is almost finished too, but looks like a strain that would have to be run in high numbers and density to get a decent yield. Also have 6 Citral Glue from Ethos which just got flipped to 12 n 12 tonight. I have high hopes for that one, but like everything else, only time will tell. Sorry to ramble, I just wanted to throw out some info on that Stardawg cross because I've seen your fast flip into flower and wanted to give you a heads up on the 10 week finish mine had.


Good info for sure. I do like to keep 8wk strains around just for that sole reason of trying to keep a 4 week harvest schedule. Im gonna have some time issues and stretch issues among other things I'll have to deal with on this reg seed run. My biggest concern is the "Ace High" as shes supposed to be a tall leggy one with a flower time up to 85 days. Tall sativas and long flower periods are 2 things I'm not well prepared to deal with in my rooms so this will be a test for me. I also likely encounter feed issues having multiple strains in one table all being fed the same. This is why I tend to stick with monocropping and try to run a lot of different strains with shorter flower times. 
If I could find 1 keeper out of the whole reg seed run though, I'll be happy. If I had my way it would be of the "Mothers Milk".


----------



## ChaosHunter (Dec 16, 2017)

Although I don't have the counts you guys do I still run into the same issues. If I run two different strains its most often a juggle for the same reasons you listed, feed schedule and height are the worst since I run a rez. Even different phenos of the same strain can be a pita.

A lot of the boutique strains are low yielders "marble sized nugs" and often finicky. I have a couple of reg packs myself to get through and try to preserve.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 16, 2017)

Looks like you're setting up one hell of a run. I have some shoreline genetics and a bodhi stash to get to at some point. Just trying to get better and more dialed in before I try growing the really expensive beans so i don't mess them up. 

If you are looking into a Coco type medium might I suggest Tupur


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 16, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> ya, I was made aware its a low yielder but I promised I'd run it. Since its gonna be my only reg seed run for quite some time I figure If I get a girl she can be as wild as she wants haha


my focus is changing more towards quality over yield my version of candyland is platinum cookies version of gsc & grandaddy purp she is probably not gonna be a large yielder but I'm excited about what the product she is gonna generate & hopefully the purp color is gonna have the gsc quality to go with it I haven't been this excited about a strain in awhile in getting ready to put a tub in this tent as it's so convenient to set the timer & res. feed


----------



## Dabber68 (Dec 16, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> my focus is changing more towards quality over yield my version of candyland is platinum cookies version of gsc & grandaddy purp she is probably not gonna be a large yielder but I'm excited about what the product she is gonna generate & hopefully the purp color is gonna have the gsc quality to go with it I haven't been this excited about a strain in awhile in getting ready to put a tub in this tent as it's so convenient to set the timer & res. feedView attachment 4059032View attachment 4059034


I've smoked some Candylabd nice smoke


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 16, 2017)

I gave benefit of doubt when I decided to grow the clones I had of the Kosher Kush again after nanner fest that happened on the last run of KK. I had my reservations about chopping the KK momma when I did it, but Im glad I did. If there was even the slightest bit of doubt in my mind that the first round threw nanners due to my actions or stress -its completely gone now. This run of the KK has been virtually flawless and the plants couldnt be happier in an environment that is 100% dialed. Reserva Privada should scrap whatever garbo seeds they are selling cuz they are obviously prone to this. This is 100% genetics and I'm pissed I wasted time,lights,energy,nutrient,space or anything for that matter on this garbage strain they now try to call Kosher Kush. This is nothing like what I grew years ago and I noticed it from the first comment I made about it way back in this threads beginning when I first started growing it again. I'll never spend another dime on overpriced Reserva Privada gear again.
   

This is less than 5 weeks from flip. Do these plants look stressed, unhappy, or under/over fed to any of you?
  
Reserva Privada can eat a dick 



ChaosHunter said:


> Although I don't have the counts you guys do I still run into the same issues. If I run two different strains its most often a juggle for the same reasons you listed, feed schedule and height are the worst since I run a rez. Even different phenos of the same strain can be a pita.
> 
> A lot of the boutique strains are low yielders "marble sized nugs" and often finicky. I have a couple of reg packs myself to get through and try to preserve.


My glue is about the only tall lanky girl I deal with on a regular....but shes totally worth it. These next 2 runs will be a challenge to say the least.



horribleherk said:


> my focus is changing more towards _*quality over yield*_ my version of candyland is platinum cookies version of gsc & grandaddy purp she is probably not gonna be a large yielder but I'm excited about what the product she is gonna generate & hopefully the purp color is gonna have the gsc quality to go with it I haven't been this excited about a strain in awhile in getting ready to put a tub in this tent as it's so convenient to set the timer & res. feedView attachment 4059032View attachment 4059034


Thats about where I'm at these days. My top priority isnt weight. I have no need or demand for weight though I welcome it with open arms. Im about finding the keepers in a momma room and eventually just sticking with my "favorite 4". Until then, Im gonna keep running different strains that check all the boxes till I fill all 4 momma spots. At that point I'll probably be pretty content with that variety of 4 and just run rotating monocrops of each one.


----------



## Dabber68 (Dec 16, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> I gave benefit of doubt when I decided to grow the clones I had of the Kosher Kush again after nanner fest that happened on the last run of KK. I had my reservations about chopping the KK momma when I did it, but Im glad I did. If there was even the slightest bit of doubt in my mind that the first round threw nanners due to my actions or stress -its completely gone now. This run of the KK has been virtually flawless and the plants couldnt be happier in an environment that is 100% dialed. Reserva Privada should scrap whatever garbo seeds they are selling cuz they are obviously prone to this. This is 100% genetics and I'm pissed I wasted time,lights,energy,nutrient,space or anything for that matter on this garbage strain they now try to call Kosher Kush. This is nothing like what I grew years ago and I noticed it from the first comment I made about it way back in this threads beginning when I first started growing it again. I'll never spend another dime on overpriced Reserva Privada gear again.
> View attachment 4059161 View attachment 4059162 View attachment 4059166
> 
> This is less than 5 weeks from flip. Do these plants look stressed, unhappy, or under/over fed to any of you?
> ...


Man that sucks sorry for your troubles with those genetics


----------



## ANC (Dec 16, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> Im about finding the keepers in a momma room and eventually just sticking with my "favorite 4"


Try and get a cut of the real exodus cheese. At first, I was ambivalent. Now I just want to sit and grind piles of it for that beautiful floral smell. Harvest in 52 days from flip.
It is one strain of weed you will be able to identify in a room full of weed, it is that unique. My sense of smell is a bit lacking, but it smells like a bag of sweets to me.

Super stable, super resistant. But get a cut, don't fuck with those coloured seeds.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 16, 2017)

Im debating just chopping everything down now and scrapping it. I've got other plants in the flower room I dont want to chance getting pollinated and having seeds. This is why I chopped last round a bit earlier than I wanted to. They threw nanners in weeks 7-8. I wonder if I can chop em out for now and they will stop throwing once they mature up a bit? Its hard to say since it is throwing so early this time compared to the last?? Also, it wouldn't be hard to miss one in the bunch either?

Im open to suggestions from folks at this point regarding what I should do about this crop. Honestly, I'm not concerned about the loss of the crop as much as I am about not finishing a complete run with Mega Crop like I had intended to do.


----------



## ANC (Dec 16, 2017)

Yeah, working with seeds.....

Now when you get really smart, you let others fo the groundwork getting the best dank. Find the right momma and clone that bitch.

I do grow from seeds, but that is just outdoors and for entertainment.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 16, 2017)

In my small group, i've been designated "others doing the groundwork" that does the seed poppin lol
I'll check out getting my hands on a cut of the Exodus Chz. Its been a minute since I've run a cheese (which was DNA/Reserva Privada "Confidential Cheese" I believe) but it was a foxtail factory so I didnt run it again.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Dec 16, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> In my small group, i've been designated "others doing the groundwork" that does the seed poppin lol
> I'll check out getting my hands on a cut of the Exodus Chz. Its been a minute since I've run a cheese (which was DNA/Reserva Privada "Confidential Cheese" I believe) but it was a foxtail factory so I didnt run it again.


I hate foxtailing!


----------



## ANC (Dec 16, 2017)

They are all derivatives of the UK exodus cheese. Bad ones.....


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 16, 2017)

my current thoughts on megacrop this is a branch of the blackjack in my cob tent that since putting it in my tent a couple of weeks ago has been lacking in vigor & not reaching for the light like it should the pic on the left was before rinsing the tupur & switching to megacrop less than 48 hours ago maybe I could of corrected it by adding this or that but as far as I'm concerned there just might be something to this megacrop stuff that was the only change I made now I've got megacrop in both tents


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 16, 2017)

First pic looks a bit like overwater. Could be wrong since I know nothing about Tupor. Either way, shes on the upswing and looking much better.


----------



## frontline (Dec 16, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> Anyone wanna guess which submersible pump stopped working because I forgot to plug it back in after unraveling cords last night?
> Whoops haha
> View attachment 4058254


I'll bet you a woman's fart and a horse bridle you never do that again .


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 16, 2017)

frontline said:


> I'll bet you a woman's fart and a horse bridle you never do that again .


You give me too much credit haha


----------



## Jemhidiahssj4 (Dec 17, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> After grumbling about GLG in a previous post, I feel like an asshole now. Got my order in today and they hit me with 5 freebies (Cookie Wreck x Long Bottom Leaf) on top of the bogo of Bodhi packs and swagged me out with a kief container and some stickers. Needless to say I'm now eating crow and the sting from how long it took to arrive is gone lol
> View attachment 4058627
> This is what I have finally chosen for my REG seed run:
> View attachment 4058628
> ...


Knew you would be happy with the GLG order, you have to expect delays when its a huge promo going on around Christmas with a smaller quality oriented operation and the USPS is swamped with the Amazon deal. I look forward to some grow reports of the new additions especially the Solo's Stash as I picked that up on the BOGO.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 17, 2017)

Literally the day after I grumbled they came in the mail haha
I just got everything wet last night. Shouldnt be long to see what I'll get.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Dec 17, 2017)

It always works that way lol. I made two big "for me" orders a couple years ago from over seas. It took close to a month but they can in. Green point has been quick for me also.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 17, 2017)

I made a seedsman order and it was enough alone to keep me stocked for half a lifetime. I keep saying Im done buying seeds but I think we all know how that works lol


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Dec 17, 2017)

I had 5 dollars on bit coin left over from my last seedsman order now I have like 32 dollars I'm letting it build back up for another free order!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Dec 17, 2017)

At this rate by next year I'll be able to place a 200$ order free of cost execpt the 5 bucks I left in there!


----------



## psychadelibud (Dec 17, 2017)

I just received my attitude and TSC order in the past week. The attitude order came in 6 days before TSC. I had ordered them during the weekend of Black Friday while they were having the sales.

Honestly the shipping was not too bad, very stealthy. I wanna throw it up on here Red what I received if you don't mind. Some of the strains especially the GDP I had been wanting to grow out for years!

TSC:
Karma- Sour Jack
GDP- Grand Daddy Purple
DNA- Martian Mean Green
Freebie- 2GorillaGlue

Attitude (bare with me this is a huge order!):
Rare dankness- Ghost Train Haze #1
Dinafem- Original Amnesia
Soma Seeds- Amnesia Haze
Grand Daddy Purple- GDP
Barneys F- LSD
Paradise Seeds- Blue Kush Berry (chongs choice)
Barneys F- Laughing Buddha
Female Seeds- Blueberry Cheesecake
GHS- Super Silver Haze
Barneys F- Red Dragon
Grand daddy Purple - Candyland
Pyramid Seeds- Tutankhamon
Freebies/ bloody skunk auto, karma genetics- crumbled lime, blimburn sour diesel, barneys pineapple chunk, greenbud seeds polar expess auto, g13 white lavender, dinafem purple orange cbd....

That is in on my international order not including my $1,400 order from Gu~ and SeedsHereNow.

Hopefully I'll find some gems and these orders will keep me calm for a while haha...


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 17, 2017)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> At this rate by next year I'll be able to place a 200$ order free of cost execpt the 5 bucks I left in there!


It was probably even better about 10 days ago though huh? 


psychadelibud said:


> I just received my attitude and TSC order in the past week. The attitude order came in 6 days before TSC. I had ordered them during the weekend of Black Friday while they were having the sales.
> 
> Honestly the shipping was not too bad, very stealthy. I wanna throw it up on here Red what I received if you don't mind. Some of the strains especially the GDP I had been wanting to grow out for years!
> 
> ...


A haze fan eh? Been some years since I've had a good haze (SSH to be exact). I think odds are in your favor on an order like that for finding _at least_ 1 keeper out of the bunch. Stellar list PDB. Now I gotta throw together a list real quick lol


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Dec 17, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> It was probably even better about 10 days ago though huh?
> 
> 
> A haze fan eh? Been some years since I've had a good haze (SSH to be exact). I think odds are in your favor on an order like that for finding _at least_ 1 keeper out of the bunch. Stellar list PDB. Now I gotta throw together a list real quick lol


Yea it jumped a few days ago but still steady climbing I wish I could have invested more!


----------



## Philismymiddlename (Dec 17, 2017)

Mcgician said:


> I'll bet the best of the bunch turn out to be mother's milk and California cannon. I grew out Sky Pilot and it turned out ok, but compared to others in my stable, it couldn't stick around. One problem is that it took 10 weeks to finish, not 8 or 9. That's a big factor for me in strains I grow because i dont use mother plants, but rather take clones off the current ones that are about to be flipped. If I recall, I also grew out hortilab's Sour star at the same time. It was pretty good too- grew really nice and agressively, but couldn't match the quality I got from Sour Power. I've got some unopened beans of Stardawg IX, and I'm not sure if or when I'll ever pop them. That 10 weeks to finish is awfully difficult to manage in a perpetual grow with my setup. My current best strains overall are Black Mamba #5, #4 (purple 9 week pheno), Lucky Charms, GG4, and Sour Power. Grease Monkey is almost done too, but may not yield well enough over the BM to take up more space over it, or the others. Vader OG looks good and is almost finished too, but looks like a strain that would have to be run in high numbers and density to get a decent yield. Also have 6 Citral Glue from Ethos which just got flipped to 12 n 12 tonight. I have high hopes for that one, but like everything else, only time will tell. Sorry to ramble, I just wanted to throw out some info on that Stardawg cross because I've seen your fast flip into flower and wanted to give you a heads up on the 10 week finish mine had.


Ironically my Mamba 4 was my prize....here are my last pics before harvest.....


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 17, 2017)

Anyone else have an issue with trying to root clones under cob led lighting?
So far I'm not having the best of luck with rooting clones under my cob lighting. Since I have switched lights in my momma room from the T5's, I have had a huge failure rate. Im not doing anything different than what Ive been doing other than the lighting.
I use ( 8 ) CREE CXB3070 BB 3500K on ( 2 ) hlg185H-c1400B drivers but dimmed down less than half. 4x4 room temps are at 78*F and RH in room is 50-55%
Currently rooting clones in a dome and tray with rapid rooter plugs. Im on my 3rd tray with very little sucess under these lights (avg 3-4/10).
These 3 trays were my first attempts at rooting clones under the COB lighting, so any help or input is appreciated before I switch back to the T5's.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Dec 17, 2017)

I have a little sun blaster T5 18in that fits my dome, cuts into rooting powder and jiffy pellets. I only switched to LED after sprouting or rooting. Sorry no help Red. 

Hard to beat a little t5 56k or CFL for cloning. If it isn't broke don't fix it. FYI I tried making a bubble cloned and the jiffy or rock wool seem to work better for me, go figure.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 17, 2017)

I was worried about my t5's not being enough to really veg everything under, but I think Im gonna run my t5's again, get these clones rooted, then switch back to the COBs to veg the next run/mommas. I just need to ensure I get at least 1 of these 8 GG4 clones to root to ensure I keep a momma around.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Dec 17, 2017)

T5 for getting them going and then to LED for pre veg. I've had some plants in the past that just wouldn't clone or clone well.


----------



## legalcanada (Dec 17, 2017)

is megacrop fairly PH stable in your reservoir? and no issues with clogging lines or anything? do you run plain water after feeding or anything like that to clear lines out?


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 17, 2017)

legalcanada said:


> is megacrop fairly PH stable in your reservoir? and no issues with clogging lines or anything? do you run plain water after feeding or anything like that to clear lines out?


its been very stable for me in tap water. I get just enough ph drift from 5.7-6.3 to cover all bases for nutrient uptake inbetween top offs. As for clogging lines or anything like that -none. I mixed up the initial amount to be used in my res all by itself in a 1 gal jug of water and it broke down like tea after about a 30-45 second shake-up. No granules,chunks,or anything like that. Theres literally nothing to block lines, drippers, pump filters etc. It runs like water. For my res top offs, I've been feeding full recommended strength at every res change (every 2 wks) then top off with only fresh pH adjusted water until the next res change. This method has been very rewarding for me so far in my hydro setup.
I also wanted to add that the salt buildup has been very minimal compared to any 3 part I've ever used.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Dec 17, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> I was worried about my t5's not being enough to really veg everything under, but I think Im gonna run my t5's again, get these clones rooted, then switch back to the COBs to veg the next run/mommas. I just need to ensure I get at least 1 of these 8 GG4 clones to root to ensure I keep a momma around.


I've been running my t5s and using clonex pulled roots in about 8 days, I couldn't believe it. Just planted one on a solo cup today! I will never change, well maybe but I'm happy as a fat kid in a Candy store right now!


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 18, 2017)

Its about that time....
I had 100% germination on 20 beans. California Cannon and Plaza Boss were the most vigorous of the bunch when it comes to germination.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Dec 18, 2017)

legalcanada said:


> is megacrop fairly PH stable in your reservoir? and no issues with clogging lines or anything? do you run plain water after feeding or anything like that to clear lines out?


Same as Red, My tap water is 40-60PPM and I run a 8 gal rez. My PH is fairly stable compared to other nute lines. I run Hydro halos on a DTW setup, the halos have small holes and there is some salt buildup but not as much as running GH Maxi.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 19, 2017)

This is where I'm at about 28 hrs since my last picture post.
Seems everything is popping off but the Bodhi gear. Lets hope they are just "fashionably late".


_*Table #2 Kosher Kush w/Mega Crop*_
36 days since 12/12
38 days since transplant
They should begin swelling up and getting big any day now.
PPM slowly and steadily declining & pH holding pretty tight allowing just the right amount of ph swing (about 0.2) inbetween topping off the res every couple days. I havent had to adjust to res so much as I have the water Im using from tap to top the res off. Its been a very beneficial relationship between the two allowing me to make little adjustment overall.
Res change scheduled for a week from today which will be my final res change until harvest.
Mega Crop has made it too easy even for a simple old stoner like me.


----------



## Jemhidiahssj4 (Dec 20, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> This is where I'm at about 28 hrs since my last picture post.
> Seems everything is popping off but the Bodhi gear. Lets hope they are just "fashionably late".
> View attachment 4060584
> 
> ...


Strange, all six of my Bodhi SSDD popped and doing well after a few days. Hope they get there as I have Solo's Stash and am looking forward to see how they do for you.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 21, 2017)

psychadelibud said:


> I just received my attitude and TSC order in the past week. The attitude order came in 6 days before TSC. I had ordered them during the weekend of Black Friday while they were having the sales.
> 
> Honestly the shipping was not too bad, very stealthy. I wanna throw it up on here Red what I received if you don't mind. Some of the strains especially the GDP I had been wanting to grow out for years!
> 
> ...


It's an addiction haha
Heres the list I said I was gonna make. This is in the last 6 weeks or so.

Heavyweight "Midnight Mass" --------------(this will be my next fem bean popped)
Seedsman "Somango"
TH "MK Ultra"
Seedsman "Cheese"
Seedsman "Somango"
Seedsman "California Orange"
Seedsman "Jack Herrer"
Royal Queen "Amnesia Haze"
Seedsman "Blueberry"
Seedsman "White Widow"
TH "Mother Of Berries" 
Shoreline OG "Plaza Boss"-----------------(currently running)
Shoreline OG "Texas Oil Plant"
Shoreline OG "Roadkill Master"-----------(currently running)
CannaVenture "Pure Raspberry Kush"
Greenpoint "Ace High"-----------------------(currently running)
Greenpoint "California Cannon"-----------(currently running)
Greenpoint "Cackleberry"
Greenpoint "Tomahawk"
Bodhi "Solo's Stash" -------------------------(currently running)
Bodhi "Mothers Milk"-------------------------(currently running)
Bad Dawg "Cookie Wreck x Long Bottom Leaf"


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 21, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> It's an addiction haha
> Heres the list I said I was gonna make. This is in the last 6 weeks or so.
> 
> Heavyweight "Midnight Mass" --------------(this will be my next fem bean popped)
> ...


Good lord! I can't wait to see this


----------



## Jemhidiahssj4 (Dec 21, 2017)

@HydroRed got any updates on the seedlings?


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 21, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Good lord! I can't wait to see this


Ya, Im gonna be busy for a bit haha


Jemhidiahssj4 said:


> @HydroRed got any updates on the seedlings?


I do! Everything but 1 of the Bodhi "Mothers Milk" and 1 of the Shoreline OG "Plaza Boss" are up and growing. The Mothers Milk will likely pop above ground in the next day hopefully as I've seen it inching ever so slowly to the surface, but the Plaza boss I believe has dampened off. I'll still give it a couple more days.


Check out these "feed me Seymour" looking G.S.C.
They are the only ones doing it and its both of em.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## Jemhidiahssj4 (Dec 22, 2017)

Why is the seed/shell sitting on top of almost all of your rooter plugs?


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 22, 2017)

Jemhidiahssj4 said:


> Why is the seed/shell sitting on top of almost all of your rooter plugs?


Its the husks that have been picked off the sprout or have fallen off after surfacing. I had to "help" 2-3 of the sprouts get them off.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 22, 2017)

So on my last pic, I said the Bodhi would likely pop up and the Shoreline was dampened off....I had it backwards. The Plaza Boss popped up today and the Mothers Milk is completely dampened off. I threw another one in the rooter without germinating so we'll see if it pops for me. Im really wanting to keep my odds higher for finding a female of the Mothers Milk.


----------



## Jemhidiahssj4 (Dec 23, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> Its the husks that have been picked off the sprout or have fallen off after surfacing. I had to "help" 2-3 of the sprouts get them off.


What germ technique do you use? Sure seems like a lot of helmet heads or late shedders to me.


----------



## ANC (Dec 23, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> View attachment 4059234 View attachment 4059235 my current thoughts on megacrop this is a branch of the blackjack in my cob tent that since putting it in my tent a couple of weeks ago has been lacking in vigor & not reaching for the light like it should the pic on the left was before rinsing the tupur & switching to megacrop less than 48 hours ago maybe I could of corrected it by adding this or that but as far as I'm concerned there just might be something to this megacrop stuff that was the only change I made now I've got megacrop in both tents


Lift our cob about 60" away and observe them for a day or three


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 23, 2017)

Jemhidiahssj4 said:


> What germ technique do you use? Sure seems like a lot of helmet heads or late shedders to me.


i germ in a paper towel first til I see the seed split and the tap starting to stick out. Then I put em in the root plugs.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 23, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> i germ in a paper towel first til I see the seed split and the tap starting to stick out. Then I put em in the root plugs.


This is what I do after they crack initially in a cup of water though


----------



## Jemhidiahssj4 (Dec 23, 2017)

Yeah I do a 12-24 hour soak in ph'd water then into rooter plugs that have been soaked in ph'd water with rapid start. Don't get many helmet heads, could be how deep I put them though.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 23, 2017)

Jemhidiahssj4 said:


> Yeah I do a 12-24 hour soak in ph'd water then into rooter plugs that have been soaked in ph'd water with rapid start. Don't get many helmet heads, could be how deep I put them though.


I put mine_ just_ below the surface so this may contribute to the seed shells on top. I put em just low enough in the plug that the tap is covered and the very tippy top of the seed can barely see light.


----------



## Jemhidiahssj4 (Dec 23, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> I put mine_ just_ below the surface so this may contribute to the seed shells on top. I put em just low enough in the plug that the tap is covered and the very tippy top of the seed can barely see light.


Ok got ya man, yeah I put them down in there so the plant pushing upward naturally pulls the shell off before surfacing. Was just curious, how are the seedlings doing?


----------



## psychadelibud (Dec 24, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> It's an addiction haha
> Heres the list I said I was gonna make. This is in the last 6 weeks or so.
> 
> Heavyweight "Midnight Mass" --------------(this will be my next fem bean popped)
> ...


Sweet lineup Red!

I would loved to had got me a few packs of GP cackleberry. I do have enough golden nuggets to get a free pack but at the same time I want to save them up as well. But knowing my luck, by time I decide to pull the trigger they will be sold out. Lol.


----------



## psychadelibud (Dec 24, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> I put mine_ just_ below the surface so this may contribute to the seed shells on top. I put em just low enough in the plug that the tap is covered and the very tippy top of the seed can barely see light.


Sounds exactly like me only I do this in promix. I have better results planting shallow rather than deep.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 24, 2017)

Jemhidiahssj4 said:


> Ok got ya man, yeah I put them down in there so the plant pushing upward naturally pulls the shell off before surfacing. Was just curious, how are the seedlings doing?


Seedling are doing great. The Shoreline that was a late bloomer is now above ground and green. I planted another Bodhi "Mothers Milk since one of them didnt surface so I just dropped another in the plug and it sprouted today so Im back on track with all of my plugs putting off plants again. Gonna give it another week or so and transplant them into solo cups to sex them, then right back into veg with the girls until a table is freed up. Looking like another 10-14 days or so.
I'll post some pics in the next day or two once things settle down after Christmas.
Speaking of........
Merry Christmas to all my fellow greenthumbs on here!


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 24, 2017)

Merry Christmas to me 
https://www.oregoneliteseedbank.com/product/banana-glue-5f


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 25, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> Seedling are doing great. The Shoreline that was a late bloomer is now above ground and green. I planted another Bodhi "Mothers Milk since one of them didnt surface so I just dropped another in the plug and it sprouted today so Im back on track with all of my plugs putting off plants again. Gonna give it another week or so and transplant them into solo cups to sex them, then right back into veg with the girls until a table is freed up. Looking like another 10-14 days or so.
> I'll post some pics in the next day or two once things settle down after Christmas.
> Speaking of........
> Merry Christmas to all my fellow greenthumbs on here!


Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry Xmas


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 25, 2017)

_*Table #2 Kosher Kush w/Mega Crop*_
43 days since 12/12
45 days since transplant
They get their final res change tonight. 6g of Mega Crop per Gal then fresh water top offs from now until harvest at 58-60 days.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Dec 25, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> _*Table #2 Kosher Kush w/Mega Crop*_
> 42 days since 12/12
> 44 days since transplant
> They get their final res change tonight. 6g of Mega Crop per Gal then fresh water top offs from now until harvest at 58-60 days.
> View attachment 4063285



Looks phenomenal. Great job man! 

Merry Christmas and happy holidays and all that stuff.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Dec 25, 2017)

Yea that's Pro !


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 25, 2017)

Thanks guys, Merry Christmas. As much as I'd like to say it was skill, shes pretty much been on auto pilot haha.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Dec 25, 2017)

Keeping everything in check is skill but becomes second nature when you've done it enough times lol. Temps ,humidity, timers, pumps, rez watering's etc all take monitoring.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 27, 2017)

9 days from getting the seeds wet.
Roadkill Master, Plaza Boss, California Cannon, Ace High, Mothers Milk, Solo's Stash, Girl Scout Cookie


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 28, 2017)

*GG#4 *
Chocolate scented frost in under 13 days from switch to 12/12. After a handfull of grows of not running her, Im missing her.
One of my absolute favorites!


Shes a big girl too! I was hoping I could keep the light right on her and keep the stretch down to a minimum but she still does what she wants.
Bottom left is *Black D.O.G.*
Bottom right is* Bubblegummer*


*Kosher Kush @ 46 days*


I'm getting some burnt tips on them now after changing the res this last time and going 6g per gal following the sites feed chart. I see no sense in adjusting anything ppm wise since I will continue to do fresh pH water top offs from now to harvest. The frost on this run is noticably more concentrated on sugar leaf edges so I will stay the course of running Mega Crop 100% as instructed from the feed chart. If it ain't broke don't fix it...right?


----------



## Smellbud-King (Dec 29, 2017)

wow! cool man, which light you are using ?


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 29, 2017)

Smellbud-King said:


> wow! cool man, which light you are using ?


Thanks. I use (2) 1000W MH/HPS & (2) 4' Agromax 10K for flowering. Im currently running a 400W COB LED dimmed down about 50% in my momma/veg room. I was using the 400W LED for flowering in the summer to keep costs down.


----------



## Smellbud-King (Dec 29, 2017)

cool, @HydroRed I am considering adding some new light for my grow next year, i hope can find a very good light. you have idea on led grow light ?


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 29, 2017)

Smellbud-King said:


> cool, @HydroRed I am considering adding some new light for my grow next year, i hope can find a very good light. you have idea on led grow light ?


Lots of factors to consider for lighting. If you are looking for led lights, plug and play, ideas on building your own, parts lists, etc there is a lot of info from some very intelligent folks on here in the LED section.
http://rollitup.org/f/led-and-other-lighting.124/


----------



## ChaosHunter (Dec 29, 2017)

Looking great Red! I'm at the point where I'm shaving off 1g per gallon with MC from the chart. I think it's just a bit hot for most strains even with LED QB304s. But doing this leads to a lack of CalMag and it needs to be added back so it's a trade off. I still don't need to add anywhere the amounts of CalMag I used to though.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Dec 29, 2017)

ChaosHunter said:


> Looking great Red! I'm at the point where I'm shaving off 1g per gallon with MC from the chart. I think it's just a bit hot for most strains even with LED QB304s. But doing this leads to a lack of CalMag and it needs to be added back so it's a trade off. I still don't need to add anywhere the amounts of CalMag I used to though.



Are you using tap water or ro?

I thought there should be plenty of both in there but minerals blocking the roots with all those included additives worries me.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Dec 29, 2017)

Tap water "municipal " 40PPM
I've always struggled with MagCal no matter what nutes I used once I switched to the Quantum boards and a coco based soilless mix. Using Mega Crop I use a lot less of it compared to Maxi Bloom.

If I were using the lines out there with the supplements and adds so root blocking I'm not worried about.

The closest lineup that comes close to MC is AN from what I can remember. It makes sense because Green leaf nutriants copied some of the AN line, a lot cheaper to run too.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Dec 29, 2017)

ChaosHunter said:


> Tap water "municipal " 40PPM
> I've always struggled with MagCal no matter what nutes I used once I switched to the Quantum boards and a coco based soilless mix. Using Mega Crop I use a lot less of it compared to Maxi Bloom.
> 
> If I were using the lines out there with the supplements and adds so root blocking I'm not worried about.
> ...



Thanks!

I remembered you used coco medium. Not the water ppm but even with peat I bet soft water like that could need the calcium. 

Do you know if the mc is formulated for ro or tap?


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 29, 2017)

ChaosHunter said:


> Looking great Red! I'm at the point where I'm shaving off 1g per gallon with MC from the chart. I think it's just a bit hot for most strains even with LED QB304s. But doing this leads to a lack of CalMag and it needs to be added back so it's a trade off. I still don't need to add anywhere the amounts of CalMag I used to though.


Thanks Chaos. I'll get a feel for how the MC works under led this summer. In my experience, every nute line I've used under led has required a supplement of Cal/mag so I guess I shouldnt expect MC to be much different.



MichiganMedGrower said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I remembered you used coco medium. Not the water ppm but even with peat I bet soft water like that could need the calcium.
> 
> Do you know if the mc is formulated for ro or tap?


I've had a great experience with it in municipal tap (mine runs about 110 ppm from tap & pH of 6.8-7.6 depending on season) but have seen others mention heavy pH drop in RO. I believe it was discovered that there were heavy pH drops due to bubblers or something along those lines?
@rkymtnman @cat of curiosity @GreenleafNutrients can likely add to this.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Dec 29, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> Thanks Chaos. I'll get a feel for how the MC works under led this summer. In my experience, every nute line I've used under led has required a supplement of Cal/mag so I guess I shouldnt expect MC to be much different.
> 
> 
> I've had a great experience with it in municipal tap (mine runs about 110 ppm from tap & pH of 6.8-7.6 depending on season) but have seen others mention heavy pH drop in RO. I believe it was discovered that there were heavy pH drops due to bubblers or something along those lines?
> @rkymtnman @cat of curiosity @GreenleafNutrients can likely add to this.



Cool thanks. I will check back for the other feedback.


----------



## Smellbud-King (Jan 2, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Lots of factors to consider for lighting. If you are looking for led lights, plug and play, ideas on building your own, parts lists, etc there is a lot of info from some very intelligent folks on here in the LED section.
> http://rollitup.org/f/led-and-other-lighting.124/


Thx mate, I wil check that you told, these days I was checking some led lights, california lighting ,marshydro,fluence,unitfarm and spectrumking and also some T5 light, i will make my idea soon. cheeeers


----------



## SSGrower (Jan 2, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> 9 days from getting the seeds wet.
> Roadkill Master, Plaza Boss, California Cannon, Ace High, Mothers Milk, Solo's Stash, Girl Scout Cookie
> View attachment 4063842


I like this when people track days from germ, gives me a better idea of what a fair comparison would be, or how to gauge my results to someone else's, (specially considering 99.99% of the time I cant smoke theirs) given all the other variables we employ (lights, nutes, environmental etc.). Dont get me wrong, giving gpw, finish time, and the other tangible results of quality that can be demonstrated without being in the presence of a sample (com'on smellovision) is relevant as well.


----------



## Jemhidiahssj4 (Jan 2, 2018)

@HydroRed hope your new year went well. These SSDD are looking pretty good over here at day 18 from soaking, of course there in the hydro 12gal, really need to transplant them into the Individual 5gal buckets. How goes the seedling progress man?


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 2, 2018)

Jemhidiahssj4 said:


> @HydroRed hope your new year went well. These SSDD are looking pretty good over here at day 18 from soaking, of course there in the hydro 12gal, really need to transplant them into the Individual 5gal buckets. How goes the seedling progress man?


 Glad to hear you have good results so far with the daydream. Any pics?
The seedlings are doing good. I have them in "slow grow" mode at the moment until I get a free table in the flower room. Water only and low lighting trying to keep em as small as possible since I still have to sex them, transplant the ladies, veg/root for a week or so, then back into flower til harvest. My headroom is low so I have to keep everything relatively short. Im now remembering why I usually run fem seeds, mommas and cuttings haha.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 2, 2018)

_*Table #2 Kosher Kush w/Mega Crop*_
51 days since 12/12
53 days since transplant
Ph adjusted water top offs only.
Holding ph @ 6.0 with pH water top offs until harvest.
PPM currently at 770 (EC 1.5)
Harvest should be in the next week or sooner since shes already damn near all milky trichomes now.
 

_*Seedlings*_ waiting patiently for an open flood table and transplant. 


_*GG#4*_ getting her early frost on @ 18 days since flip to 12/12.


Its about to get busy in the Whorehouse.
Next set of pics will be on harvest day....and I'll try not to accidentally delete them like a knucklehead this time.


----------



## Jemhidiahssj4 (Jan 3, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Glad to hear you have good results so far with the daydream. Any pics?
> The seedlings are doing good. I have them in "slow grow" mode at the moment until I get a free table in the flower room. Water only and low lighting trying to keep em as small as possible since I still have to sex them, transplant the ladies, veg/root for a week or so, then back into flower til harvest. My headroom is low so I have to keep everything relatively short. Im now remembering why I usually run fem seeds, mommas and cuttings haha.


Here they are at 19 days since being soaked. Next to the clone of my NL who will be a mother in the 5gal Smart pot of coco. 6 bulb 3 foot T5 for clones/seedlings/veg. 600w HPS 5x5 flower tent when ready.


----------



## Howard Burn (Jan 3, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> _*Table #2 Kosher Kush w/Mega Crop*_
> 51 days since 12/12
> 53 days since transplant
> Ph adjusted water top offs only.
> ...


Went through this threadlast couple days, this is good work , I learned a lot of info though these posts


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jan 3, 2018)

Good stuff hydro , very efficient setup you got going. Beautiful buds.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 3, 2018)

Jemhidiahssj4 said:


> Here they are at 19 days since being soaked. Next to the clone of my NL who will be a mother in the 5gal Smart pot of coco. 6 bulb 3 foot T5 for clones/seedlings/veg. 600w HPS 5x5 flower tent when ready.


Nice work, they look great. Wish I were there already with my seedlings haha


714steadyeddie said:


> Good stuff hydro , very efficient setup you got going. Beautiful buds.


Thanks brother!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 3, 2018)

Your grow journal is the first thing I have ever seen on the internet with a clickbait title that I was actually really glad I clicked .
(the pic combined with the title how could I not?) lol
Great job man


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 3, 2018)

Howard Burn said:


> Went through this threadlast couple days, this is good work , I learned a lot of info though these posts


Thanks! Lotta good folks contributing in this thread.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 3, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Your grow journal is the first thing I have ever seen on the internet with a clickbait title that I was actually really glad I clicked .
> (the pic combined with the title how could I not?) lol
> Great job man


Thanks man, I appreciate you stoppin in!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 3, 2018)

Thank you for sharing your art


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 4, 2018)

I found more nanners on 1 of the Kosher Kush. I thought I was past all that but I guess I was wrong. 
It gets the chop tonight @ 53 days. To be honest, they can likely all come down in the next day or so. 
I just dont want any pollen in my flower room.
 
Last family shot before I get to cutting this one down.
Its the tallest plant of the group @ 19.5" (far right in pic)
 
Chunky nugs smelling super loud off of the plant. Very sweet and earthy kushy smell. 
Much better than the last run of it. Still wont run it again though.
 
This is about as bottom bush as it gets on this plant & I can live with it.
 

Cool.... I managed to get some harvest pics up this time without deleting them like a dumbass haha.
More harvest pics to come when the rest get the lumberjack.


----------



## DesertHydro (Jan 4, 2018)

nice! i had a few nanners on some of my ninjafruit this round 
its all good though. few and far between. probably sterile and came in so late they are of no danger to this crop. looks like you did a good pull anyways and it looks like you are a fan of the megacrop. im digging it so far. killing it in veg right now. this is 2.5 days growth with tupur and MC. the one side is under 300w of 6K cobs and the other side is 1k MH


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 4, 2018)

Definitely a fan of MegaCrop and I already ordered a second bag. I cant wait to run it with a tweaked recipe now that I've run it all by itself and know what its about. Your killing it dude, & your room is gonna beast out when you flip to 12/12 haha
@GreenleafNutrients This stuff is remarkable. I doubt I will find a better 1 part dry nute that is this good or this easy and affordable. Im all about simplicity in my grow rooms and your nutes have pushed me past the threshold of the simplest rooms I've ever run. Thanks again!


----------



## DesertHydro (Jan 4, 2018)

im not willing to gamble my entire room on a new nutrient line that im not entirely experienced with just yet but my trials are going FANTASTIC. now i just need a tester in the recirculating main system on a smaller scale and then its go time.

once i learn the fluctuations, stability etc i will be ready


----------



## Cold$moke (Jan 4, 2018)

Nice journal Red, I like the hugh heffner weed on a joe dirt budget 

Nanners def suck but not the worse thing .
...i was pretty pissed at nanners and told myself no more fems but i could only find DNA lemon skunk in fem so once my last fems are run if they herm im done with fems for a while lol

My thing is its hard to tell if i stressed them when they are so healthy ive kept my cotlyden leaves through whole grows many times 

Thats what pisses me off is not knowing if its was genetics or myself .


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 4, 2018)

Thanks @Cold$moke I hope you wont blame fem beans in general. Sometimes slight stresses can bring out nanners that arent normally in a happy strain obviously but sometimes they just throw em "just because" and it has absolutely nothing to do with how you grew it. This Kosher Kush was grown 2 runs back to back with clones cut from the same momma and she threw nanners on both runs at the same time like clock work. I have a hard time believing it was something I've done in my room or the environment since my room is dialed in 100% and I havent had nanners in a long time, through many runs and many strains.
I am swearing off any more Reserva Privada strains, but really would like to try the Lemon OG by DNA. Funny you mention it as its actually next on my "to get" list for fem beans.


----------



## DesertHydro (Jan 4, 2018)

Funny you mention that, I just came up on that strain! It was gifted to me from a friend who speaks very highly of it. Getting almost 2lb a light in soil with it so I think once dialed I can break that benchmark in hydro..... Hopefully


----------



## Cold$moke (Jan 4, 2018)

@HydroRed i totally agree on the fems thing .
Thats why i get pissed not at the seeds but for not knowing if it was me that coaxed those nanners lol
I still have a handfull of fems to run  

Funny you metion that as i had the super lemon og as well  a decent strain imo but i remember the dna lemon skunk that i had years ago was just way lemon head! I was sad when i let that one go but 
I got 4 beans of lemon skunk from DNA and green house hopefully i can find that same pheno again


----------



## Cold$moke (Jan 4, 2018)

Also i dont remember nanners on my dna lemon skunk or the super lemon og


----------



## Smellbud-King (Jan 4, 2018)

super skunk mainline 8 colas. ready for tết









#timothy#greenhouse#superskunk#mainline#tet


----------



## Smellbud-King (Jan 4, 2018)

it's nice mate, you can share more of your grow there, i will learn more from you guys.


----------



## Cold$moke (Jan 4, 2018)

Smellbud-King said:


> it's nice mate, you can share more of your grow there, i will learn more from you guys.


Thats a nice mainline manifold you got man


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 6, 2018)

1 plant of 7


----------



## ChaosHunter (Jan 6, 2018)

And you want to add bloom boosters to MC lol ? Nice !


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 6, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Thanks @Cold$moke I hope you wont blame fem beans in general. Sometimes slight stresses can bring out nanners that arent normally in a happy strain obviously but sometimes they just throw em "just because" and it has absolutely nothing to do with how you grew it. This Kosher Kush was grown 2 runs back to back with clones cut from the same momma and she threw nanners on both runs at the same time like clock work. I have a hard time believing it was something I've done in my room or the environment since my room is dialed in 100% and I havent had nanners in a long time, through many runs and many strains.
> I am swearing off any more Reserva Privada strains, but really would like to try the Lemon OG by DNA. Funny you mention it as its actually next on my "to get" list for fem beans.


I'm wanting their gyo lemon walker as I've grown the skywalker as well as the lemon skunk with good results but I've had some duds from them as well


----------



## DesertHydro (Jan 6, 2018)

thats amazing for little to no veg time! job well done. let us know how many grams that comes out to. looks like its gonna be a solid yield


----------



## smokebros (Jan 6, 2018)

Great thread @HydroRed. Just got caught up after starting to read through the first half last night. Plants are looking good and the proof is in the pudding with MC, this thread exemplifies that. 

What I really like about your technique is the rapid transition with limited veg time, yet still making it "worth your while" with fantastic yields. 

I'm definitely subbing up and looking forward to following future grows you post.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 6, 2018)

ChaosHunter said:


> And you want to add bloom boosters to MC lol ? Nice !






horribleherk said:


> I'm wanting their gyo lemon walker as I've grown the skywalker as well as the lemon skunk with good results but I've had some duds from them as well


I just ordered 2 packs of the "Lemon OG" S1 fem from Great Lakes Genetics along with "Lem Chem fem's".
http://greatlakesgenetics.com/lemon-og.html



DesertHydro said:


> thats amazing for little to no veg time! job well done. let us know how many grams that comes out to. looks like its gonna be a solid yield


Thanks man! Im guessing 2+ with the plant I pictured. I believe I got over 11 last run with 8 plants so Im curious to see where I land in comparison to the last run with less plants this time. I'll be sure to post up my results.




smokebros said:


> Great thread @HydroRed. Just got caught up after starting to read through the first half last night. Plants are looking good and the proof is in the pudding with MC, this thread exemplifies that.
> 
> What I really like about your technique is the rapid transition with limited veg time, yet still making it "worth your while" with fantastic yields.
> 
> I'm definitely subbing up and looking forward to following future grows you post.


Thanks smoke! I cant say enough how happy I am with Mega Crop and suggest others to at least try it once (certainly a small bag for $2.77 shipped to your door). I dont know if my grows can get any more simplified between no vegging, pruning, topping etc along with a single part feed in a flood & drain. I've only been running this system for about a year or so (maybe 8 grows) and I dont know why I didnt do it this way sooner. Small, easy to manage plants that I can run a lot of strains in a short period of time. Granted, Im not filling my space like I could which has been mentioned already, but I dont have the need for big plants or high plant counts or lots of weight like I used to. It fits my "lazy but effective" growing style Ive acquired over the last few yrs.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jan 6, 2018)

Looks great man wow


----------



## DesertHydro (Jan 6, 2018)

we were just talking about the holy grail last night lol. havent watched it in years


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 6, 2018)

Great Lakes genetics is in my opinion about the best seed source in the country no need to deal with out of the country seed banks & their fees , insurance, etc I've sent them the required info & next seed purchase will be through them as I'm only doing single plants in each of my 2 tents right now I've been using clones after many years of ordering seeds a lot of clone breeders just like of seed breeders lie lol..


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 6, 2018)

horribleherk said:


> Great Lakes genetics is in my opinion about the best seed source in the country no need to deal with out of the country seed banks & their fees , insurance, etc I've sent them the required info & next seed purchase will be through them as I'm only doing single plants in each of my 2 tents right now I've been using clones after many years of ordering seeds a lot of clone breeders just like of seed breeders lie lol..


I've only made one order from them aside from what I just ordered today and they have been very fair to me with bogo's on Bodhi gear and freebies on top of the freebies. I recieved Bad Dawg testers as my freebies which were Cookie Wreck x Long Bottom Leaf. Im hoping to get the "Gorilla Glue x Long Bottom Leaf" with this order. I tried to order some Jaws gear too, but they were out of the freebies for Jaws promo. Im sure the Christmas sale wiped em out.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 6, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> I've only made one order from them aside from what I just ordered today and they have been very fair to me with bogo's on Bodhi gear and freebies on top of the freebies. I recieved Bad Dawg testers as my freebies which were Cookie Wreck x Long Bottom Leaf. Im hoping to get the "Gorilla Glue x Long Bottom Leaf" with this order. I tried to order some Jaws gear too, but they were out of the freebies for Jaws promo. Im sure the Christmas sale wiped em out.


Thank you for the info. My old school tendencies still make me leery of ordering seeds. Seems I now need to check out their website lol
Cheers


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 6, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Thank you for the info. My old school tendencies still make me leery of ordering seeds. Seems I now need to check out their website lol
> Cheers


Ya, they seem to be some solid folks over there. Quick responses to emails on top of great service and genetics.


----------



## Howard Burn (Jan 6, 2018)

Smellbud-King said:


> super skunk mainline 8 colas. ready for tết
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BEAST!


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 8, 2018)

Gorilla Glue #4 @ 25 days flower.
She never disappoints.
 

Group shot @ 25 days flower
GG#4 beasting out in the back, Black D.O.G. in the front left, and Bubblegummer in the front right.
 

I now have a clear table open so I'll be moving the seedlings to sex them tomorrow. I've been trying hard to stall the growth and keep these things small as possible with low light, lower temps and almost no nutes. I finally get to give them a taste of some real lumens and a proper temp!
From Left to Right:
Roadkill Master,Plaza Boss,California Cannon,Ace High,Mothers Milk,Solo's Stash,Girl Scout Cookie.


----------



## DesertHydro (Jan 8, 2018)

ive only heard of one of those lol. I cant keep up


----------



## Cold$moke (Jan 8, 2018)

Soooo jelly on the road kill master ..

Also very interested in the mothers milk.

Awsome red


----------



## lukio (Jan 8, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Your grow journal is the first thing I have ever seen on the internet with a clickbait title that I was actually really glad I clicked .


Hahaha so true! 

Looking good @HydroRed ! bummer about the nanners! i found some on one of space monkeys, i think it was because it was over done at day 63, other pheno didnt have any. 

im also loving the megacrop so far. im on about 650ppm or 1.3ec at the mo and just starting week 2 of flower. Do you think i'd benefit from using a PK boost in a couple weeks? id usually use it with the canna nute range...finding it hard not to add things!


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 8, 2018)

lukio said:


> Hahaha so true!
> 
> Looking good @HydroRed ! bummer about the nanners! i found some on one of space monkeys, i think it was because it was over done at day 63, other pheno didnt have any.
> 
> im also loving the megacrop so far. im on about 650ppm or 1.3ec at the mo and just starting week 2 of flower. Do you think i'd benefit from using a PK boost in a couple weeks? id usually use it with the canna nute range...finding it hard not to add things!


Thanks, your Space Monkeys look phenominal! I think if you run MC a bit lower than suggested on the site, Im confident there will be room for a booster. It can run a bit hot if you follow the sites feed chart, but I didnt notice any issue at all with leaf tip burn until my last res change for weeks 6-8, and even then it was VERY light. What Im planning to do is instead of increasing grams per gal in weeks 5-8 as recommended on the sites feed recommendation chart, I would just continue to run it like weeks 3-4 but add the P-K boost to up the PPM/E.C and taper off the final week with just water top offs last week before harvest.


----------



## lukio (Jan 8, 2018)

cool, will throw a bit of PK in then...norm throw it at em week 3ish for a week...see what happens...im on the light side of things so i should be ok. 

I have actually been adding epsom salts to up the mag content, just out of fear cause ive had mag issues in the past. I guess youre finding theres enough mag? i might try and drop the epsom salts next time.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 8, 2018)

lukio said:


> cool, will throw a bit of PK in then...norm throw it at em week 3ish for a week...see what happens...im on the light side of things so i should be ok.
> 
> I have actually been adding epsom salts to up the mag content, just out of fear cause ive had mag issues in the past. I guess youre finding theres enough mag? i might try and drop the epsom salts next time.


Under HPS...yes. Likely not enough when under led's though.


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 8, 2018)

keep us posted on the black dog there used to be a grower in the seed & strain reviews called ink the world who did a few grows of the bubblegummer


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jan 8, 2018)

@HydroRed

Is your Black DOG from HSO?


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 8, 2018)

Evil-Mobo said:


> @HydroRed
> 
> Is your Black DOG from HSO?


Ya. Gotta say Im not too impressed with it so far. It's still pretty early, but almost no nose to it at all.


----------



## Cold$moke (Jan 8, 2018)

Its alway sad when you go in for a smell.....
and she wont make yer fingers smell  lol


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 8, 2018)

horribleherk said:


> keep us posted on the black dog there used to be a grower in the seed & strain reviews called ink the world who did a few grows of the bubblegummer


I peeped out the review. I hope I get a sweet pheno but Im not counting on it. Shes got more smell to her than the Black DOG at the moment but the Bubblegummer wont be a big producer since she was a momma and I hacked her up right before flowering her -not knowing I was going to flower her.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jan 8, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Ya. Gotta say Im not too impressed with it so far. It's still pretty early, but almost no nose to it at all.


Damn well that sucks. I have a pack here along with some more hso goodies and hadn't seen a grow on the black dog so was just curious. 

Funny you mention the no nose thing. One of my autos that finished up recently is a strain I have grown many times and this time like no nose right but when you break the buds open it's a terp explosion lol. So don't give up hope I was pleasantly surprised


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 8, 2018)

The seedlings started under 12/12 today. Hoping for at least 8 ladies out of 19 sprouts. Fingers crossed.....


----------



## Tito#1 (Jan 9, 2018)

Love ur set up red. Do u have any info on the black dog i got one going too. (Is she hard to grow ect.)


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 9, 2018)

Tito#1 said:


> Love ur set up red. Do u have any info on the black dog i got one going too. (Is she hard to grow ect.)


She was a bit slower in veg when I had her as a momma. Cuts took well out of the group I had done cuts for, but in flower it has almost no smell at all. Not much to talk about with this one so far. Doesnt flinch at high ppm/E.C.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 9, 2018)

Only thing I have ever ran from HSO was a couple of feminized Blue Dream freebies I got from an attitude order a couple of years ago.

They had a haze smell for sure with light sweet berry notes... Kinda sour berries. The buds were huge and frosty, very dense and long thick colas. I wish I would have kept some cuts from her as she was the biggest yielder in the garden out of around 12 other strains and everyone loved the smoke.

That's the only thing I have ever ran from HSO. Sucks you are not getting any smell @HydroRed ...


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 9, 2018)

As long as I've been doing this, I believe this is my first HSO experience.


----------



## Tito#1 (Jan 9, 2018)

So its not just me my og has a nice smell to her n nothing from black dog. But they r still in veg so a lot can change.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 9, 2018)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Damn well that sucks. I have a pack here along with some more hso goodies and hadn't seen a grow on the black dog so was just curious.
> 
> Funny you mention the no nose thing. One of my autos that finished up recently is a strain I have grown many times and this time like no nose right but when you break the buds open it's a terp explosion lol. So don't give up hope I was pleasantly surprised





Tito#1 said:


> So its not just me my og has a nice smell to her n nothing from black dog. But they r still in veg so a lot can change.


I cant say to write off Black DOG since I've only run 1 fem seed -so its quite the gamble what I'll get. Shes been really sticky on stem rub even in veg, just no smell yet. You might find a gem if you run a 5 or 10 pack. I just dont believe I've stumbled onto my gem with this one seed. I saw one or two out there that looked really promising with good smoke reports. If I can find em, I'll post the links for you guys.


----------



## Tito#1 (Jan 9, 2018)

Im in the same boat my black dog was a freebie so i only have one. Hopefully ill get a good one.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 10, 2018)

*THE NUMBERS ARE IN*

_*Table #2 Kosher Kush w/Mega Crop*_
Heaviest plant = 59.5 g
Total weight for all 7 plants = 301g
 
All 7 plants were under 20" tall & the shortest was 14" tall. Only nutrient used was Mega Crop by Greenleaf Nutrients. Harvested @ 54/55 days.

_*SMOKE REPORT:*_
*Smell*- 7/10. It smells sweet and earthy. Nothing exotic, but pleasurable.
*Taste*- 5/10. Not really my kinda flavor. Sorta leaves a hashy, earthy grease on your tongue after about 1/2 a joint that dont wash away even after a drink.
*Potency*- 7/10. Basic Indica leaner high. Strong cerebral behind the eyes kinda smoke. Not anything I'd consider a couch lock smoke though, but can see it going there if run any longer than I ran it.
*Bag appeal*- Large dense nugs the whole plant over. Frost isnt what I'd expect from it but its there. Would likely be suited for the mid shelf.

Another one in the books. On to the next......


----------



## dstroy (Jan 10, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> *THE NUMBERS ARE IN*
> 
> _*Table #2 Kosher Kush w/Mega Crop*_
> Heaviest plant = 59.5 g
> ...


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 10, 2018)

_*Shoreline OG*_

Road Kill Master______________________________________________Plaza Boss
(Master Kush x TX Roadkill )____________________________________(Texas Roadkill x Shoreline)


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 10, 2018)

_*Greenpoint Seeds
*_
California Cannon_________________________________________________Ace High
(Tahoe OG Kush x Stardawg)_______________________________________(Lemon G x Stardawg)


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 10, 2018)

_*Bodhi Seeds
*_
Mothers Milk____________________________________________________Solo's Stash
(Nepali OG x Appalachia)_________________________________________(HPK x Snow Lotus)


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 10, 2018)

_*Girl Scout Cookie 

 *_


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jan 11, 2018)

Man you must be super stoked to have so much popping on right now I know I would be. A nice variety of solid genetics. I can't wait to get to my bodhi stash so many beans and so little space.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 11, 2018)

That is some lineup Red!!!
Thats variety even some dispensaries would be envious of lol
Cheers


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 11, 2018)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Man you must be super stoked to have so much popping on right now I know I would be. A nice variety of solid genetics. I can't wait to get to my bodhi stash so many beans and so little space.


Too stoked Evil! Its gonna be nice to have some variety. Im already sick of smokin on this Kosher Kush lol




GreenHighlander said:


> That is some lineup Red!!!
> Thats variety even some dispensaries would be envious of lol
> Cheers


Thanks GH! I've noticed a lot of dispos have relatively the same stuff from place to place. Its a beautiful thing when you dont need to rely on them for different flavors.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jan 11, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Too stoked Evil! Its gonna be nice to have some variety. Im already sick of smokin on this Kosher Kush lol
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks GH! I've noticed a lot of dispos have relatively the same stuff from place to place. Its a beautiful thing when you dont need to rely on them for different flavors.


Which Kosher Kush you got? I have a small stash of North genetics stuff to get through still


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 11, 2018)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Which Kosher Kush you got? I have a small stash of North genetics stuff to get through still


Reserva Privada's Kosher Kush. Not a fan of it. I had a clone back a cpl yrs ago that was Sativa dom and it was absolute FIRE. The plants I got this time from fem seed were great producers, but not a quality tasting smoke in my opinion. That and it threw nanners like clockwork on both runs of it. I wont be running it again.


----------



## vostok (Jan 11, 2018)

Nice with the Naming

Nice with the Grow

congrats


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jan 11, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Reserva Privada's Kosher Kush. Not a fan of it. I had a clone back a cpl yrs ago that was Sativa dom and it was absolute FIRE. The plants I got this time from fem seed were great producers, but not a quality tasting smoke in my opinion. That and it threw nanners like clockwork on both runs of it. I wont be running it again.


I wonder if the North Genetics one would be any different? Lol.....oh well we will see at some point but too much other stuff to get to first


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 11, 2018)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I wonder if the North Genetics one would be any different?


For your benefit....I hope so.


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Jan 11, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Too stoked Evil! Its gonna be nice to have some variety. Im already sick of smokin on this Kosher Kush lol
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks GH! I've noticed a lot of dispos have relatively the same stuff from place to place. Its a beautiful thing when you dont need to rely on them for different flavors.





HydroRed said:


> Too stoked Evil! Its gonna be nice to have some variety. Im already sick of smokin on this Kosher Kush lol
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks GH! I've noticed a lot of dispos have relatively the same stuff from place to place. Its a beautiful thing when you dont need to rely on them for different flavors.


I've never been to this place you call dispensary... "Teach a man to fish"


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 11, 2018)

NrthrnMichigan said:


> I've never been to this place you call dispensary... "Teach a man to fish"


Ha, right. I do browse selections online from time to time to see what they have in their lineup.


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 12, 2018)

does she look ready for 4gr. per gallon? she is now getting 3-per gal @ 740 ppm.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 12, 2018)

horribleherk said:


> does she look ready for 4gr. per gallon? she is now getting 3-per gal @ 740 ppm.View attachment 4071843View attachment 4071844


Looks pretty content to me. No yellowing or burnt tips. I dont think I'd change a thing for feed.


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 12, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Looks pretty content to me. No yellowing or burnt tips. I dont think I'd change a thing for feed.


aye steady as she goes!


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 14, 2018)

So I've seen a lot of pics on the internet of buds growing from the center of a fan leaf, but never a leaf growing from the center of a large fan leaf.
And its doing it on more than one of the large fans. Anyone ever experience this?


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 14, 2018)

_*Gorilla Glue #4 *_(Flowered Momma)
30 days from flip to 12/12


I had to tie her up tonight as she is getting floppy side branches now that shes stacking and putting on a little weight.
My arm hairs were "glued" to my arms and I was a smelly, sticky mess when I was done.


----------



## GroErr (Jan 14, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> So I've seen a lot of pics on the internet of buds growing from the center of a fan leaf, but never a leaf growing from the center of a large fan leaf.
> And its doing it on more than one of the large fans. Anyone ever experience this?
> 
> View attachment 4072864 View attachment 4072865 View attachment 4072866 View attachment 4072867 View attachment 4072868 View attachment 4072869


Looking good in there Red, lots of dank looking bud 

I've seen that bud thing express on a JTR pheno I had, had it running for like 2+ years, one run it threw out those buds in the fans. Only thing I could think of was it had been stressed a bit in veg, sitting in a small pot for a while before an up-pot and flip... I call them bonus budz


----------



## Tito#1 (Jan 14, 2018)

Dam red that gg4 looks frosty as hell


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 14, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Looking good in there Red, lots of dank looking bud
> 
> I've seen that bud thing express on a JTR pheno I had, had it running for like 2+ years, one run it threw out those buds in the fans. Only thing I could think of was it had been stressed a bit in veg, sitting in a small pot for a while before an up-pot and flip... I call them bonus budz
> 
> View attachment 4073078


Thanks man. I've never had a bud on the leaf before so a leaf or a bud growing from the fan is new to me. It's the Female Seeds "Bubblegummer" thats doing it. I found it on a couple more leaves after looking harder. You're probably right about the stresse since I took cuts from it pretty hard more than once since it was a momma before floweering it out. I threw her in flower just because I didnt want to just throw it away and I had an open space in the flower room. Does the bud on the fan start out with a leaf like is shown on my pics? I have one leaf that looks like its just a thin calyx while the other leaves are straight up leaf and stem growing from the fan?


----------



## GroErr (Jan 14, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Thanks man. I've never had a bud on the leaf before so a leaf or a bud growing from the fan is new to me. It's the Female Seeds "Bubblegummer" thats doing it. I found it on a couple more leaves after looking harder. You're probably right about the stresse since I took cuts from it pretty hard more than once since it was a momma before floweering it out. I threw her in flower just because I didnt want to just throw it away and I had an open space in the flower room. Does the bud on the fan start out with a leaf like is shown on my pics? I have one leaf that looks like its just a thin calyx while the other leaves are straight up leaf and stem growing from the fan?


That makes sense, I had it on another a long time ago and situation was similar. I didn't notice on mine until the buds were forming, likely a bunch of potential expressions when they mutate like that though. I'd watch it close in case it hermies, not that it would but if it was stressed you never know.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 18, 2018)

_*@32 days since getting the seeds wet.
@ 9 days of 12/12. *_

From Left to Right:
Roadkill Master - Plaza Boss - California Cannon - Ace High - Mothers Milk - Solo's Stash - Girl Scout Cookie.

The GSC were getting a bit darker than the rest and seems like they are quite sensitive to feed. I have now been giving them an individualized feed aside from the others to correct this. They are definitely looking promising to being exactly what they are supposed to be.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 18, 2018)

_*Gorilla Glue #4*_ (Flowered Momma)
34 days since flip to 12/12


_*HSO "Black D.O.G". *_
34 Days since flip to 12/12
Stacking nice, and has VERY sticky resins compared to most. Puts off a subtle, sweet floral smell when brushed against.


_*Female Seeds "Bubblegummer"*_
34 days since flip to 12/12
The sugar leaves that are on the buds are some of the most droopy looking I've seen. Not a lot of frost and she doesnt seem to be a big producer either, but the buds are smelling very sweet now. I wouldnt say, "pink bubblegum" but certainly a sweet candy smell. The lowers seem to put off more smell at the moment than the tops. I can tell shes one thats gonna go purple on me near the end. The tips of all the calyxes and edges of the sugar leaves are purple already.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 18, 2018)

Looking good red.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 18, 2018)

Red ain't dead baby 
That mother is insane!!!
You sure there are flowers there or just trichs?


----------



## Tito#1 (Jan 18, 2018)

Great job red. I dont want to be a pain in the a$$ but do u have a full plant pic of the black dog.i just want to compare to mine.


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 18, 2018)

easy to see why you're so fond of that gg#4 cut you have


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 18, 2018)

Tito#1 said:


> Great job red. I dont want to be a pain in the a$$ but do u have a full plant pic of the black dog.i just want to compare to mine.






horribleherk said:


> easy to see why you're so fond of that gg#4 cut you have


She makes it easy. Even my worst run with it was a rewarding smoke.


----------



## Tito#1 (Jan 18, 2018)

Lovely thanx red.mine is still early in veg but i think a got a different phenom mine is indica dom. Thanx again


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 18, 2018)

Tito#1 said:


> Lovely thanx red.mine is still early in veg but i think a got a different phenom mine is indica dom. Thanx again


This one was very indica dom in veg. Big huge fans that would cover your face on a 10" tall plant. She thinned out with the blades after it went into flower. I have since removed the huge fans after flipping to 12/12 since it was just too bushy.
Does this look more familiar? This was her in veg (momma).


----------



## Cold$moke (Jan 18, 2018)

Dayum thats a fatty leaf


----------



## Tito#1 (Jan 18, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> This one was very indica dom in veg. Big huge fans that would cover your face on a 10" tall plant. She thinned out with the blades after it went into flower. I have since removed the huge fans after flipping to 12/12 since it was just too bushy.
> Does this look more familiar? This was her in veg (momma).
> View attachment 4075358


Yea that sounds n looks more like it if u dont mind me asking how was the stretch.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 19, 2018)

Tito#1 said:


> Yea that sounds n looks more like it if u dont mind me asking how was the stretch.


Less than double the size when I flipped.


----------



## lukio (Jan 20, 2018)

smashing it!!


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 20, 2018)

Found some boys hanging around in the Whorehouse.
Sorry guys....you gotta go. "Ace High"/ "Solo's Stash"/ "Mothers Milk".
Im really hoping the third Solo's Stash is a girl or its a bust with that strain.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Jan 20, 2018)

Red at what point did you flip ? 3 weeks ? and how long since flip did the sex show ?


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 20, 2018)

ChaosHunter said:


> Red at what point did you flip ? 3 weeks ? and how long since flip did the sex show ?


I believe today was day 11 under 12/12. I saw what resembled balls 2 days ago, but wanted to let em go a day or two to be sure.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 20, 2018)

No girls showing yet, but my experience boys usually showed first.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 21, 2018)

3 more boys confirmed. 
Ace High / Plaza Boss / Roadkill Master.
12 of 19 remain so the numbers game is still looking good.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Jan 21, 2018)

I'll be in your shoes soon enough Red, just have to figure out how many beans I want to pop at the same time. I'm thinking 3 or 5. Since I only grow a plant or two.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 21, 2018)

Honestly, I was sure I'd have had more males so far, but I guess its better to have more than enough than not enough in this case. It would suck to have any empty spots on the flood table. Whatcha got on deck?


----------



## ChaosHunter (Jan 22, 2018)

The Deputy, Night rider, Red headed bubba ? Red headed stranger and bubba Kush cross, white widow and mango skunk. 

I may do the Deputy or Night rider first. All my peeps want is the happy goofy stuff and not the couch lock heavy that most boutique cross are. Ak-48 that I normily run they really like but I want to find something less standard.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Jan 22, 2018)

Hey Red, what's your light scedule for veg ? I know you keep moms and clone off of them right ?


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 22, 2018)

ChaosHunter said:


> Hey Red, what's your light scedule for veg ? I know you keep moms and clone off of them right ?


Yes, clones from mom(s). No timers in my momma/veg room which is one reason I'm building a new light for it. See if I cant get better efficiency and adjustability out of it. Plus it will be nice to have a light scaled for the space since its not a true 4x4 space. Im about 6-8 inches shy on each side so I believe 200W max of cobs will be more than enough for a momma room even if I had 4 bushy mommas in there. I'm staring at a box of goodies that came in over the weekend deciding if I feel like putting this light together right now or not  
You dont see much on the Deputy or the Knight Rider on gps.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Jan 22, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Yes, clones from mom(s). No timers in my momma/veg room which is one reason I'm building a new light for it. See if I cant get better efficiency and adjustability out of it. Plus it will be nice to have a light scaled for the space since its not a true 4x4 space. Im about 6-8 inches shy on each side so I believe 200W max of cobs will be more than enough for a momma room even if I had 4 bushy mommas in there. I'm staring at a box of goodies that came in over the weekend deciding if I feel like putting this light together right now or not
> You dont see much on the Deputy or the Knight Rider on gps.


What kind of COB setup are you doing ? What driver are you going with ? I have a couple of disabled vets that want to grow small like I do but getting a Quantum board light like mine is slim to none. I think the next best thing is to build a light with 4 COBs and sinks to 200W max. Just not sure of what COB and driver combo yet.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Jan 22, 2018)

Also since your running MC how are you measuring ? By EC ?


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 22, 2018)

Citizen CLU048 1212 80cri 3000K-4000K if used for flower & veg: 
https://cobkits.com/product/citizen-clu048-1212-80cri-gen5/

Meanwell HLG-185h-c1400B driver: 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00HKJOHBC/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

120mm pin fin heatsinks:
https://horticulturelightinggroup.com/collections/diy/products/sst120-passive-heatsink-kit

BJB Solderless Holders:
https://cobkits.com/product/bjb-holder-for-clu048/

18-20ga solid wire rated 300V, 100K potentiometer, aluminum angle...Im sure you're familiar with the rest since you use QB's.


ChaosHunter said:


> Also since your running MC how are you measuring ? By EC ?


Im currently running out my old nutes then switching over to MC for everything (momma room and all). When I ran it recently though I went by PPM as the MC and my tap water were the only considerations for total dissolved solids.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 22, 2018)

I'm under $1 a watt & thats with me getting water proof junction boxes, on/off switch etc.
I'm thinking I might go start putting this thing together. I havent even figured out exactly how big I need to make this frame yet so I still have some drawing to do lol


----------



## ChaosHunter (Jan 22, 2018)

Measure twice and cut once lol. It took me a good minute to figure out the placement of my QB304s as my tent is 2x2.5. 

I want 4 3500K COBs to run the same 185W - 200W max. Anything over 185W in my 2x2 tent I loose a lot of headspace as the light needs to be raised. Right now I maintain 18in above the canopy.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 22, 2018)

Ok, I settled with 20" x 20". Got the cobs mounted to the heatsinks and frame cut along with a mock up of how it will be set up. Wires will be heatshrink tube wrapped and hidden. Its going a bit easier than I had thought. My other builds I had to drill and tap every single hole so it took a lot longer. This was all predrilled and tapped. Even came with the screws and hardware. Easy peazy.
 
It looks a lot bigger in the pic than it really is. Its going to be quite light compared to my other build with the extruded heatsink I used. Im diggin on it already lol


----------



## ChaosHunter (Jan 22, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Ok, I settled with 20" x 20". Got the cobs mounted to the heatsinks and frame cut along with a mock up of how it will be set up. Wires will be heatshrink tube wrapped and hidden. Its going a bit easier than I had thought. My other builds I had to drill and tap every single hole so it took a lot longer. This was all predrilled and tapped. Even came with the screws and hardware. Easy peazy.
> View attachment 4077334
> It looks a lot bigger in the pic than it really is. Its going to be quite light compared to my other build with the extruded heatsink I used. Im diggin on it already lol


That looks on point Red !


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 22, 2018)

ChaosHunter said:


> Measure twice and cut once lol. It took me a good minute to figure out the placement of my QB304s as my tent is 2x2.5.
> 
> I want 4 3500K COBs to run the same 185W - 200W max. Anything over 185W in my 2x2 tent I loose a lot of headspace as the light needs to be raised. Right now I maintain 18in above the canopy.


if you go with the 1212's I believe they are only in stock with either the 3000K or the 4000K. I couldnt find any in the US in 3500K. If you get a dimmable driver and put a pot on it, it will probably put you under 200W or real close when cranked up. 
Take the pot off and "this one goes to 11".


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 22, 2018)

ChaosHunter said:


> That looks on point Red !


Thanks Chaos. Cruising right along so I'm gonna take a smoke break in a minute.


----------



## Keystone-grower™ (Jan 22, 2018)

Looking nice red, I'll be in your boat soon. I've got 30 seedlings that I'll be cloning and sexing in the next few weeks. Also have a timber kit otw. 

2018 should be a nice year.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 22, 2018)

Keystone-grower™ said:


> Looking nice red, I'll be in your boat soon. I've got 30 seedlings that I'll be cloning and sexing in the next few weeks. Also have a timber kit otw.
> 
> 2018 should be a nice year.


Thanks! 2018 should be good indeed. Which kit did you get?


----------



## Keystone-grower™ (Jan 22, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Thanks! 2018 should be good indeed. Which kit did you get?


The citizen 6 cob kit. 

I'll get the aluminum frame material from work. Great thing about working sheet metal, always good scrap to root through.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 22, 2018)

I didnt get it done today since I had things to tackle on the "Honey Do" list. A little bit of wiring and some drilling for the pot and power switch boxes and I should be firing this thing up. Still deciding on where to mount the power switch but thinking I might mount it flush on the edge through the aluminum angle (like the pot) instead of how its is pictured.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 23, 2018)

So I walk into the grow room and get a strong smell of "mint" type smell. Almost reminded me of some kind of nutrient smell but sweet. I though maybe there was something spilled from my nute shelf. After seeing nothing spilled, I start smelling the plants and to find out, it is the Bubblegummer that is smelling like mint?? When I started this plant, I was hoping for Bazooka Joe, not Wrigleys Spearmint.
I f*ckin hate mint.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 24, 2018)

Well, Ive got a tray with all girls now! They all lifted their skirts for me and now the real fun begins. The Gonja Gods were smiling upon me and blessed me with 12 girls out of 20 seeds popped (19 seedlings kept).....not too shabby! I'll be transplanting them into the 1 gal pots tomorrow & I think I may just continue to let them flower out and see if any have keeper qualities, & reveg for momma(s) if I find any that do. If I dont....no time has been wasted. Then I can do clones & do a PROPER run of the momma(s) without tussling around with revert times, re-vegging, re-flowering etc. I can be sure of what Im keeping then and I can still keep things moving in the "Whorehouse" and get back to running fem gear and clones on a 4 wk perpetual while I'm doing it.


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 24, 2018)

nice job on the light I'm wanting to build something like that & mount my osram powered clw. 200w blurple for a centerpiece I'm tossing the idea around in my head the whole mess would be in the 3x3 tent my 340w. cob works good in the 3x3 but the 200w clw light comes up a bit short


----------



## ChaosHunter (Jan 24, 2018)

That's seems like a lot of Ws for a 3x3 but again your ur almost double the sq foot of my 2x2.5


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 24, 2018)

ChaosHunter said:


> That's seems like a lot of Ws for a 3x3 but again your ur almost double the sq foot of my 2x2.5


340w. is working out good at full throttle I would have 400w. these tents are 7' tall this is a pic of the cob tent


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 24, 2018)

The girls from left to right....
Roadkill Master x2 Plaza Boss x2 Ace High x1 California Cannon x2 Solo's Stash x1 Mothers Milk x2 Girl Scout Cookie x2





horribleherk said:


> nice job on the light I'm wanting to build something like that & mount my osram powered clw. 200w blurple for a centerpiece I'm tossing the idea around in my head the whole mess would be in the 3x3 tent my 340w. cob works good in the 3x3 but the 200w clw light comes up a bit short


200W I think is a good number for me since I wont be flowering with the light, just keeping mommas alive in veg in a less than 4'x4' room.


horribleherk said:


> 340w. is working out good at full throttle I would have 400w. these tents are 7' tall this is a pic of the cob tentView attachment 4078770


Your cob light seems to have awaken them plants since the last time I seen em


----------



## Keystone-grower™ (Jan 24, 2018)

Have you popped that pack of jelly pie that took you forever to win on auction?


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 24, 2018)

Not yet. Gonna be a while before those get wet. Hell, I just got them in the mail like 2-3 days ago. They took forever to ship USPS too..like over 2 weeks lol They went all over the country and back again.


----------



## Keystone-grower™ (Jan 24, 2018)

That's nuts, I've got purple mountain majesty and crackleberry going. Nothing special yet, just seedlings. 

Though i do have a nicr wos straberry blue that is surprising me . I got it as a freebie a few years ago and wasn't expecting anything special. Here she is, early bud shot at roughly 3 weeks of flower.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 24, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Citizen CLU048 1212 80cri 3000K-4000K if used for flower & veg:
> https://cobkits.com/product/citizen-clu048-1212-80cri-gen5/
> 
> Meanwell HLG-185h-c1400B driver:
> ...


I second the citizen cobs. Just as good as cree or Vero and a lot cheaper.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 25, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I second the citizen cobs. Just as good as cree or Vero and a lot cheaper.


Im almost done building the new light. Im ready to see how it is next to 4 Cree CXB3070's on the same exact driver. Get a side by side watt for watt on each of them.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 25, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I second the citizen cobs. Just as good as cree or Vero and a lot cheaper.


Probably going to get Timber’s 2 or 4 emitter Citi kit next, as an add-on to my Veros.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 25, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Probably going to get Timber’s 2 or 4 emitter Citi kit next, as an add-on to my Veros.


The Citi's stack up well against comparable cobs. The price is right too. Have you thought about building your own?


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 25, 2018)

_*Black D.O.G. *_
@44 days since flip to 12/12
Getting dark & smelling sweet like a dark, ripe mulberry with hints of floral. Im diggin it!
  

_*Bubblegummer*_
@ 44 days since flip to 12/12 
Bubblegummer - more like BubbleBummer. The sweet is about gone & is smelling like straight up menthol. I'm talking Vicks Vapo Rub. 
 
_*

Gorilla Glue #4*_
@44 days since flip to 12/12
Doin her thing as usual. Cant wait to be smoking this one again. I might not be as generous this go as I usually am lol


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 25, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> The Citi's stack up well against comparable cobs. The price is right too. Have you thought about building your own?
> View attachment 4078842 View attachment 4078843 View attachment 4078844


Yeah, I just have to learn to solder.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 25, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> _*Black D.O.G. *_
> @44 days since flip to 12/12
> Getting dark & smelling sweet like a dark, ripe mulberry with hints of floral. Im diggin it!
> View attachment 4078878 View attachment 4078880
> ...


Beautiful, by the way.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Jan 25, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> The girls from left to right....
> Roadkill Master x2 Plaza Boss x2 Ace High x1 California Cannon x2 Solo's Stash x1 Mothers Milk x2 Girl Scout Cookie x2
> View attachment 4078743
> 
> ...


----------



## Keystone-grower™ (Jan 25, 2018)

If that bubblegummer really has a camphor/eucalyptus scent I'd be all over it personally. Especially if it stays around after the chop.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 25, 2018)

Keystone-grower™ said:


> If that bubblegummer really has a camphor/eucalyptus scent I'd be all over it personally. Especially if it stays around after the chop.


Hell, Im glad to hear someone out there likes it lol
I couldnt be more turned off by the smell and its seemingly stronger by the day. Not sure how my folks will be with it either? I know I wont be smoking it.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 25, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Yeah, I just have to learn to solder.


If thats your only hurdle, you most definitely got this!


----------



## Keystone-grower™ (Jan 25, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Hell, Im glad to hear someone out there likes it lol
> I couldnt be more turned off by the smell and its seemingly stronger by the day. Not sure how my folks will be with it either? I know I wont be smoking it.


I think it's funny though, I've turned my nose at any bubblegum strain, because I hate the scent lol.

It's ironic that a scent I personally love is that of eucalyptus and you're finding it in a strain tha I wouldn't of even considered growing.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 25, 2018)

@Keystone-grower™ I'll send you a "care package" lol


----------



## Keystone-grower™ (Jan 25, 2018)

Shit I'd certainly return the favor. 

Sharing is caring after all, no?


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 25, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Yeah, I just have to learn to solder.


Theres actually very little soldering to do. If you dont use a potentiometer, & you use wago connectors (or junction boxes like I use in my recent build) there will be zero soldering. Just some food for thought.


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 25, 2018)

hey red the pic on the left is candyland the pic on the right is blackjack which is my keeper unless I get a miracle the candyland is on its way out both plants were put in the tents nov.29 these are single plant grows


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 28, 2018)

_*Black D.O.G*_.
47 days since flip to 12/12
  

_*Bubblegummer*_
47 days since flip to 12/12
  

_*GG#4*_
47 days since flip to 12/12
 

I managed to get everything transplanted. Considering the number of females I had, Im not going to reveg them. Im just going to continue to flower them and if there is one that is a keeper, I'll reveg. I kept one of the G.S.C as a momma so I've currently got room for 2 more mommas.
 

I got the new Citizen light fired up last night and it is absolutely comparable to my other 200W Cree builds at a fraction of the price. This should be just right for the momma room.
 
Been a productive few days. Time for a smoke break....


----------



## Tito#1 (Feb 3, 2018)

That black dog is looking mighty fine looks like u got her dialed in. Since you been growing her and I'm having a little bit of an issue with her sister I want to ask you if you had any trouble with Cal Mag deficiency early in veg.


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 3, 2018)

Tito#1 said:


> That black dog is looking mighty fine looks like u got her dialed in. Since you been growing her and I'm having a little bit of an issue with her sister I want to ask you if you had any trouble with Cal Mag deficiency early in veg.


Thanks Tito, No cal/mag issues except when I had switched out the lighting in my momma room from T5's to COB led's.. Once she went to flower under the HPS all was good.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Feb 3, 2018)

Great setup up man. Loving that black dog. Whats the measurements for that frame on your 200 watt build?


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 3, 2018)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> Great setup up man. Loving that black dog. Whats the measurements for that frame on your 200 watt build?


Thanks Spud! It measures 20"x20" and lights a 3.5'x3.5' perfect. Its just a veg light for the mommas but I could likely do well flowering with it. Im planning to build a couple more to use for flowering during the summer.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Feb 3, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Thanks Spud! It measures 20"x20" and lights a 3.5'x3.5' perfect. Its just a veg light for the mommas but I could likely do well flowering with it. Im planning to build a couple more to use for flowering during the summer.


Sweet man. Im planning on building my own with 400 watts for flowering so the frame like yours should work id say.


----------



## Tito#1 (Feb 3, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Thanks Tito, No cal/mag issues except when I had switched out the lighting in my momma room from T5's to COB led's.. Once she went to flower under the HPS all was good.


Must be something im doing wrong then. How much did the cob lights run u?


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 4, 2018)

Tito#1 said:


> Must be something im doing wrong then. How much did the cob lights run u?


Im under $1 a watt for the entire build. I had a parts build list with links on here somewhere. I'll see if I can dig it up if you are interested?
Are you using RO water? If you are, RO water is devoid of natural minerals including CAL/MG so you may need to supplement along with your normal nutes.


----------



## Tito#1 (Feb 4, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Im under $1 a watt for the entire build. I had a parts build list with links on here somewhere. I'll see if I can dig it up if you are interested?
> Are you using RO water? If you are, RO water is devoid of natural minerals including CAL/MG so you may need to supplement along with your normal nutes.


I would love that list im planning on doing a cob light something in between 200 to 300 watts I've been doing a lot of reading on the LED and a DIY is the best way to go at first I was using bottled water so maybe that was it but now I'm back to my RO water with Cal Mag added 
Thanx for the help i appreciate it


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 4, 2018)

Tito#1 said:


> I would love that list im planning on doing a cob light something in between 200 to 300 watts I've been doing a lot of reading on the LED and a DIY is the best way to go at first I was using bottled water so maybe that was it but now I'm back to my RO water with Cal Mag added
> Thanx for the help i appreciate it


I just realized its post #349 in this thread haha. I have clickable links for everything as well to build a 200W unit.


----------



## Tito#1 (Feb 4, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> I just realized its post #349 in this thread haha. I have clickable links for everything as well to build a 200W unit.


Cool ill look it up thanx


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 5, 2018)

Not too much to report on really except for one of the Bodhi "Mothers Milk" are smelling soooo good. If this turns out to be what I think, this whole entire reg seed run will be a total success. It's smelling flat out without a doubt, sweet candy cream. No mistaking it.
I've smelled a lot of smells over the years and this is a new one to me - and I like it! She's also the most developed out of the bunch as of today. Only thing I don't like about her so far though is her height compared to all the others. She's significantly taller than everything on the table and tall plants are something I can't deal with well in my grow rooms, which is why I don't _usually_ keep em around. I dont want to get ahead of myself but I really have exceptionally high hopes for this one plant.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 5, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Not too much to report on really except for one of the Bodhi "Mothers Milk" are smelling soooo good. If this turns out to be what I think, this whole entire reg seed run will be a total success. It's smelling flat out without a doubt, sweet candy cream. No mistaking it.
> I've smelled a lot of smells over the years and this is a new one to me - and I like it! She's also the most developed out of the bunch as of today. Only thing I don't like about her so far though is her height compared to all the others. She's significantly taller than everything on the table and tall plants are something I can't deal with well in my grow rooms, which is why I don't _usually_ keep em around. I dont want to get ahead of myself but I really have exceptionally high hopes for this one plant.


Red-this smell you're getting is almost like my mother's milk x Iraqi cross from strayfox-its like a cream icing on warm cake-its killer on the nose & taste-keep us posted


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 6, 2018)

Bubblegummer getting the Lumberjack. 56 days from flip to 12/12.


----------



## Tito#1 (Feb 6, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Bubblegummer getting the Lumberjack. 56 days from flip to 12/12.


Pic r it didn't happen


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 7, 2018)

Tito#1 said:


> Pic r it didn't happen


Well, I didnt take harvest pics, but I'll toss up some shots when its dry. Trust me friend, you arent missing anything haha
Quite the lack luster plant and I cant wait til its out of the room....it stinks like menthol.


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 7, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Bubblegummer getting the Lumberjack. 56 days from flip to 12/12.


Black dog getting close?


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 7, 2018)

horribleherk said:


> Black dog getting close?


Shes gonna be the last one to get the Lumberjack. Maybe 7-10 more days with her. Still lots of clear trichs, but she is sticky af. Her smell is amazing too. Im looking forward to trying that one for the first time.


----------



## Tito#1 (Feb 7, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Well, I didnt take harvest pics, but I'll toss up some shots when its dry. Trust me friend, you arent missing anything haha
> Quite the lack luster plant and I cant wait til its out of the room....it stinks like menthol.


Well that sucks dosent sound like a keeper hows ur black dog doing?


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Feb 9, 2018)

Hey bud. Didnt you grow plemon by BB? Whats the taste like when smoking and smell? If you dont mind me asking


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 9, 2018)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> Hey bud. Didnt you grow plemon by BB? Whats the taste like when smoking and smell? If you dont mind me asking


I did grow it and she's one of the prettiest plants I've grown. I wouldnt call it lemon,...maybe a light zest with clover. It had a tongue numbing type flavor to it if that makes any sense. It was both a different & a pleasurable smoke.


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 9, 2018)

*"Bubblegummer" by Female Seeds*
Total dry weight 62g 
Still has a slight menthol smell, but smelling sweeter as it dried.
 
 

Smoke report to come soon.


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 9, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Shes gonna be the last one to get the Lumberjack. Maybe 7-10 more days with her. Still lots of clear trichs, but she is sticky af. Her smell is amazing too. Im looking forward to trying that one for the first time.


my blackjack a jackherer/blackberry kush cross & this round early on is smelling like overripe blackberries


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Feb 10, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> I did grow it and she's one of the prettiest plants I've grown. I wouldnt call it lemon,...maybe a light zest with clover. It had a tongue numbing type flavor to it if that makes any sense. It was both a different & a pleasurable smoke.


Yeah i get you man. Cheers for that. Couldnt find a proper smoke report anywhere lol


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 12, 2018)

*Bubblegummer Smoke report*

*Smell-* 2/10. Only because it still held on to some of that menthol smell I complained about during the grow. A total turnoff to me but others loved it.
*Taste-* 6/10. Not as bad as I thought because of the way it smells. Suprisingly sweet but not bubblegum. Not my flavor, but again others enjoyed it.
*Potency-* 7/10. Buzz was functional but heady. You can get through the day smoking on this. Good for a 55 day Indica.
*Bag appeal- *6/10 She may not be my smell or my taste, but she was a cutie pie. Sugar leafs with hints of purple throughout the bud. Not loaded, but decent amount of frost that shows well against the dark amber hair covered buds.


Another nug in the jar. On to the next......


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 12, 2018)

Gorilla Glue #4 got the lumberjack yesterday @ 62 days.
Shes gonna take me a few attempts to harvest as shes already got my back hurting hunched over in trim hell.


----------



## kingtitan (Feb 12, 2018)

Thanks for pointing me here.Great info in this thread!


----------



## smokebros (Feb 19, 2018)

How's trimming going @HydroRed ?


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 19, 2018)

smokebros said:


> How's trimming going @HydroRed ?


Just about done. The "Black Dog" went longer than I had anticipated. Literally just smoked my first joint of the Black Dog and it tasted just like it smells when on the plant. Black berry sugary sweet and from my readings on the web, that seems to be the norm with her. Shes gonna be a good smoke when done.
The GG4 never lets me down, just not used to trimming bushes vs small "single cola" type plants like I normally run on the F&D tables lol. Single cola plants are definitely easy to get used to when it comes to trimming. 
I didnt really take any GG4 pics since I've already got pics from other runs on here already,
but heres a cpl pics of the Black Dog til I can get back with some dry bud shots and some #'s.
_*

*_ _* *_


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 19, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Just about done. The "Black Dog" went longer than I had anticipated. Literally just smoked my first joint of the Black Dog and it tasted just like it smells when on the plant. Black berry sugary sweet and from my readings on the web, that seems to be the norm with her. Shes gonna be a good smoke when done.
> The GG4 never lets me down, just not used to trimming bushes vs small "single cola" type plants like I normally run on the F&D tables lol. Single cola plants are definitely easy to get used to when it comes to trimming.
> I didnt really take any GG4 pics since I've already got pics from other runs on here already,
> but heres a cpl pics of the Black Dog til I can get back with some dry bud shots and some #'s.
> ...


the black dog gets the berry from the blackberry kush I'm growing a jackherer x blackberry kush cross that is gonna be around for a good while


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 19, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> _*Black D.O.G*_.
> 47 days since flip to 12/12
> View attachment 4080868 View attachment 4080869
> 
> ...


I'm thinking about getting a 400w vero setup and need to build a frame. I like your setup. It looks pretty simple and straight forward. Those cultivars look nice as well! Kudos


----------



## Tito#1 (Feb 19, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Just about done. The "Black Dog" went longer than I had anticipated. Literally just smoked my first joint of the Black Dog and it tasted just like it smells when on the plant. Black berry sugary sweet and from my readings on the web, that seems to be the norm with her. Shes gonna be a good smoke when done.
> The GG4 never lets me down, just not used to trimming bushes vs small "single cola" type plants like I normally run on the F&D tables lol. Single cola plants are definitely easy to get used to when it comes to trimming.
> I didnt really take any GG4 pics since I've already got pics from other runs on here already,
> but heres a cpl pics of the Black Dog til I can get back with some dry bud shots and some #'s.
> ...


That looks like some fire like all ur work hope mine comes close to that


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 19, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I'm thinking about getting a 400w vero setup and need to build a frame. I like your setup. It looks pretty simple and straight forward. Those cultivars look nice as well! Kudos


Thanks, the frame is as durable as it is simple too. Lock washers on all 8 of the corner bolts...I can stand it on its corner and push down with virtually no flex in squareness. The aluminum frame also works well in helping dissipate heat from the heatsinks. 



Tito#1 said:


> That looks like some fire like all ur work hope mine comes close to that


It seems like she gives these results pretty regularly. I think yours will do well. Im happy with that first joint though...long buzz and great flavor.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Feb 19, 2018)

Nice to see the Black Dog grow, that’s on my short list of beans, looks like it moved up a position. Thanks, for that. I am glad to know it smokes nice and fruity, too! Nice thread, Red.


----------



## Cold$moke (Feb 19, 2018)

horribleherk said:


> the black dog gets the berry from the blackberry kush I'm growing a jackherer x blackberry kush cross that is gonna be around for a good while


I just dusted a blackberry kush auto because it smelled so tastey, I was sad its an auto .

So i dusted it with pollen


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 20, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Nice to see the Black Dog grow, that’s on my short list of beans, looks like it moved up a position. Thanks, for that. I am glad to know it smokes nice and fruity, too! Nice thread, Red.


On top of being a flavorful smoke, she also packs a punch. Pretty good all-rounder. I didnt do much with mine in regards to training/topping etc, but with little effort im sure the yeild would be above average with it too.


----------



## Jemhidiahssj4 (Feb 20, 2018)

How's that Mothers milk (and others) that you were excited about doing?


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 20, 2018)

Jemhidiahssj4 said:


> How's that Mothers milk (and others) that you were excited about doing?


Out of the entire group I have one plant that is standing out of the crowd still and thats the one Mothers Milk. She smells like "smoothie" flavored tums. Shes also the best stacked and the most strong scented of the bunch. If the smoke is anything like what Im getting from her now, shes going in the momma room to reveg. I had neglected the res since being so busy trimming lately, but they are starting to pick back up now with a fresh new res change etc. I'll get some pics up tonight.


----------



## Jemhidiahssj4 (Feb 21, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Out of the entire group I have one plant that is standing out of the crowd still and thats the one Mothers Milk. She smells like "smoothie" flavored tums. Shes also the best stacked and the most strong scented of the bunch. If the smoke is anything like what Im getting from her now, shes going in the momma room to reveg. I had neglected the res since being so busy trimming lately, but they are starting to pick back up now with a fresh new res change etc. I'll get some pics up tonight.


I love the colder weather, about to give my NL the chop. They are showing a lot of color, dark purple almost black and more trich coverage than the first run. I'll share some pics if you would like.


----------



## klx (Feb 21, 2018)

Just stumbled on this excellent thread. Great garden!

I grow in a similar way with zero veg sogs for production runs and seedlings in clay balls in the never ending search for the holy grail mother. 

Keep up the good work, subbed.


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 21, 2018)

klx said:


> Just stumbled on this excellent thread. Great garden!
> 
> I grow in a similar way with zero veg sogs for production runs and seedlings in clay balls in the never ending search for the holy grail mother.
> 
> Keep up the good work, subbed.


Thanks, glad you found it klx! Im finally getting back into that style again. I had 3 larger rogue plants I flowered recently, and after trimming them bushes -Im ready to get back to the no veg sog's. I forgot what "bottom bush" was til recent haha
I was in trim hell for days.


----------



## klx (Feb 21, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Thanks, glad you found it klx! Im finally getting back into that style again. I had 3 larger rogue plants I flowered recently, and after trimming them bushes -Im ready to get back to the no veg sog's. I forgot what "bottom bush" was til recent haha
> I was in trim hell for days.


God I hate trimming.

I am in the middle of it right now and will be replacing the tray of OG with a seed tester run looking for something nice. Mostly freebies and some wont be suited to zero veg sogs but you never know, thats the fun part!

HSO - Amherst Sour D
HSO - Purple Trainwreck
HSO - Green Crack
Blim Burn - Gil Scout Cookies
Blim Burn - Grandaddy Purple
Dinafem - Critical Cheese
Beanhoarder - Sweet Tooth #3 recreation
Dutch Passion - Glueberry OG (rerun)
Samsara - Sweet Black Angel (keeper to fill tray)

You grown any of these?


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 21, 2018)

klx said:


> God I hate trimming.
> 
> I am in the middle of it right now and will be replacing the tray of OG with a seed tester run looking for something nice. Mostly freebies and some wont be suited to zero veg sogs but you never know, thats the fun part!
> 
> ...


I've done some HSO's but none of those listed.
Not breeder specific, but Im currently growing GSC from back in the day. One of the wonkiest flowering & vegging plants I've come across in a while. Thick dark green leaves that are almost like plastic. Shiny leaves look like they are fake. Both seeds I planted grew exactly the same in this manner and both looked completely out of place in the tray with the other plants. I have one reverting from flower back to veg for a momma til I can try it & see whats up.
I know I said it yesterday, but I'll get some pics up tonight.


----------



## Jemhidiahssj4 (Feb 21, 2018)

Will be trimming this weekend! ReVeg NL bush I took cuts from and a couple of her clones, found a few nanners but only after 8 weeks and the harvest window opened. The Jock Horror needs at least a few more weeks.


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 21, 2018)

Jemhidiahssj4 said:


> Will be trimming this weekend! ReVeg NL bush I took cuts from and a couple of her clones, found a few nanners but only after 8 weeks and the harvest window opened. The Jock Horror needs at least a few more weeks.


Nice color on the NL. Does she do that without the cold temps?


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 22, 2018)

Heres what I've got going with the reg seed run. Kinda been neglecting it during this past harvest, but Im back on it now.

*Solo's Stash* (Bodhi) - Sweet / mild smell. On the taller side & stacks nice


*Mothers Milk #1* (Bodhi) -Amazing smells like sweet milk / Smoothie Tums, & stacks very nicely w/ sidebranching _ **I've got my eye on this one_


*Mothers Milk #2 *(Bodhi) -sweet, but not distinct like #1. Golfball nugs with this one.


*Ace High* (Greenpoint) -Smells just like oven cleaner. Not the citrus good smelling stuff, but the potent nasty stuff. No trace of lemon or citrus.
 

*California Cannon* #1 (Greenpoint) -Light, lemon citrus smell. Growing like a sativa and looks like it will take a lot longer than I wanna give it.


*Califonia Cannon #2* (Greenpoint) -Not really giving off any smells. Stacking well, & grows nothing like #1.


*Road Kill Master #1 *(Shoreline OG) -Nothing really stong or offensive. Seems to just now be putting on good flowers.


*Road Kill Master #2* (Shoreline OG) -Basically the twin of #1 in every aspect. No variance between the two.


*Plaza Boss #1* (Shoreline OG) -Hint of "spice rack". Squat plant.


*Plaza Boss #2 *(Shoreline OG) -No smell really. Very comparable to #1 in size/looks.


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 22, 2018)

*Girl Scout Cookie* (bagseed) -No smell to her really. Grows short and looks to be a small yielder.


----------



## Cold$moke (Feb 22, 2018)

Very nice, thanks for the info red gota say i was rooting for the rkm


----------



## Jemhidiahssj4 (Feb 22, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Nice color on the NL. Does she do that without the cold temps?


Yeah she always purples towards the end just more pronounced with cooler night time temps. Hard to get a good pic with the HPS on. Good smoke to, nice dense nugs, spicy hash and fresh ground coffee smell. Last run I got a lot of good feedback from this pheno.


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 22, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Very nice, thanks for the info red gota say i was rooting for the rkm


You n me both man. I was hoping for some of that offensive stink haha


----------



## Cold$moke (Feb 22, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> You n me both man. I was hoping for some of that offensive stink haha


I appreciate the honesty though very good of you


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 23, 2018)

_*"Black D.O.G" by HSO*_
Total dry weight 107g_*

 

 *_


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 23, 2018)

_*Gorilla Glue #4 *_ 
Total dry weight 304g


----------



## kingtitan (Feb 23, 2018)

I can almost feel the dankness


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 23, 2018)

*Black D.O.G. Smoke report*

*Smell-* 8/10. It smelled like black berries on the plant and still has it once dried & in jars. The smell faded slightly on the plant as the plant got mature ( I'd say last 5-7 days or so).
*Taste-* 8/10. Taste just like it smells. Very blackberry/sweet and mellow. It is there both on inhale and exhale and has a sweetness that stays on your lips and top of tongue after a toke. VERY enjoyable.
*Potency-* 7/10. Strong buzz from first hit, but find the hang time a bit short. Not a good concentration weed, but great for back/joint problems. Wont put you to sleep, but will help get you there.
*Bag appeal- *7/10 Gorgeous looking color and nice frost, but lacking the density to bring it to a higher grade. The smell that comes from the bag helps make up for its shortcomings in density though. 
Overall a very tasty smoke with a great buzz that I'd run again. I cant see myself getting tired of it very quickly.

Another nug in the jar. On to the next.....


----------



## Cold$moke (Feb 23, 2018)

Makes me wana go take a rip off that


----------



## Cold$moke (Feb 23, 2018)

That black dog sounds legit

I havent run a blueberry cross in years cause everyone had it .

Now 10 years later after smelling lots of citrus 

I smelled a blackberry kush i have atm i was like damn that smells like blackberry jam!

Cant wait to try it .

Black dog sounds like a nice one 

Thanks for the report Red


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 24, 2018)

Big shout out to GreatLakesGenetics.com if you didnt already know, now you do. All BS aside, these guys are the benchmark for US banks. Best freebies you can get your hands on too. After searching for quite some time, I got my meathooks on these thanks to GLG. 
Voted most likely to get wet next in the "Whorehouse".


----------



## Tito#1 (Feb 24, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Big shout out to GreatLakesGenetics.com if you didnt already know, now you do. All BS aside, these guys are the benchmark for US banks. Best freebies you can get your hands on too. After searching for quite some time, I got my meathooks on these thanks to GLG.
> Voted most likely to get wet next in the "Whorehouse".
> View attachment 4095587


Dam red i was looking at the Fruity Pebbles last week almost put the order in but the wife said I have too many seeds have to pop those first and then I can get more so


----------



## smokebros (Feb 24, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Big shout out to GreatLakesGenetics.com if you didnt already know, now you do. All BS aside, these guys are the benchmark for US banks. Best freebies you can get your hands on too. After searching for quite some time, I got my meathooks on these thanks to GLG.
> Voted most likely to get wet next in the "Whorehouse".
> View attachment 4095587


Damn, Jaws is another one of the breeders who's gear I need to get in my hands. Been stalking his IG page with all those Chem Soda phenos.


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 6, 2018)

After tracking back, Im on day 56 since flip to 12/12.
Its gonna be a long run (70+) for a good majority of them.
_*Solo's Stash (Bodhi)*_
 
_*
Mothers Milk #1 (Bodhi)*_
 

_*Mothers Milk #2 (Bodhi)*_
 

_*Ace High (Greenpoint)*_
 

_*California Cannon #1 (Greenpoint)
 
California Cannon #2 (Greenpoint)*_
 

_*Roadkill Master #1 (Shoreline OG)*_
 

*Roadkill Master #2 (Shoreline OG)*
 

_*Plaza Boss #1 (Shoreline OG)*_
 

_*Plaza Boss #2 (Shoreline OG)*_


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 6, 2018)

*Girl Scout Cookie*


----------



## Jemhidiahssj4 (Mar 7, 2018)

Here is some of the curing NL


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 7, 2018)

Bad day at the Whorehouse today. I go into the flower room and realize for the ?? day in a row theres no water in my dehu container. I usually avg about 1/2 gal+ every day during lights off. Im noticing that they are just looking really "revert" looking with lots of foxtailing. After a closer look I notice there is a nanner in Califonia Cannon #2. Out of suspicion now, I set the digital timer to go off in one minute and sure as shit it made no noise and failed to turn off. My light has been on 24hrs for lord only knows how many days now. Thats why there was no water in the dehu. Here I am watching it all go down knowing something isnt right, but I couldn't pinpoint the issue until its too late. I didn't see any nanners on anything else but I took the California Cannon #2 since there were multiple nanners found. Its probably not looking good for the rest either.
On a positive note, the Mothers Milk are almost there anyways if I do have to take em down early.


----------



## Rolla J (Mar 7, 2018)

Wow. Sorry to hear that. Wait all this time to get where you r at, and have a slight hiccup. Atleast you are in your harvest window. On the early side, but everything still looks great. 

I have a digital timer and was skeptical at first using it so I never used it until now that I need it. I always wondered if that would happen. Working great now. Think it has 2 different on and off functions


----------



## Tito#1 (Mar 7, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Bad day at the Whorehouse today. I go into the flower room and realize for the ?? day in a row theres no water in my dehu container. I usually avg about 1/2 gal+ every day during lights off. Im noticing that they are just looking really "revert" looking with lots of foxtailing. After a closer look I notice there is a nanner in Califonia Cannon #2. Out of suspicion now, I set the digital timer to go off in one minute and sure as shit it made no noise and failed to turn off. My light has been on 24hrs for lord only knows how many days now. Thats why there was no water in the dehu. Here I am watching it all go down knowing something isnt right, but I couldn't pinpoint the issue until its too late. I didn't see any nanners on anything else but I took the California Cannon #2 since there were multiple nanners found. Its probably not looking good for the rest either.
> On a positive note, the Mothers Milk are almost there anyways if I do have to take em down early.


Dam bro that sucks. Hopefully its not to late.


----------



## klx (Mar 7, 2018)

Fucken timers!!! That sucks man...


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 7, 2018)

These girls are gonna be CONFUSED haha


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 8, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Bad day at the Whorehouse today. I go into the flower room and realize for the ?? day in a row theres no water in my dehu container. I usually avg about 1/2 gal+ every day during lights off. Im noticing that they are just looking really "revert" looking with lots of foxtailing. After a closer look I notice there is a nanner in Califonia Cannon #2. Out of suspicion now, I set the digital timer to go off in one minute and sure as shit it made no noise and failed to turn off. My light has been on 24hrs for lord only knows how many days now. Thats why there was no water in the dehu. Here I am watching it all go down knowing something isnt right, but I couldn't pinpoint the issue until its too late. I didn't see any nanners on anything else but I took the California Cannon #2 since there were multiple nanners found. Its probably not looking good for the rest either.
> On a positive note, the Mothers Milk are almost there anyways if I do have to take em down early.


Arrrrgg foooook


----------



## kingtitan (Mar 8, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Bad day at the Whorehouse today. I go into the flower room and realize for the ?? day in a row theres no water in my dehu container. I usually avg about 1/2 gal+ every day during lights off. Im noticing that they are just looking really "revert" looking with lots of foxtailing. After a closer look I notice there is a nanner in Califonia Cannon #2. Out of suspicion now, I set the digital timer to go off in one minute and sure as shit it made no noise and failed to turn off. My light has been on 24hrs for lord only knows how many days now. Thats why there was no water in the dehu. Here I am watching it all go down knowing something isnt right, but I couldn't pinpoint the issue until its too late. I didn't see any nanners on anything else but I took the California Cannon #2 since there were multiple nanners found. Its probably not looking good for the rest either.
> On a positive note, the Mothers Milk are almost there anyways if I do have to take em down early.


Sounds kinda like what I did with my mutant crop from hell (Canuk Seeds), went in for a flush during lights off and swapped the outlet on a supplement light to a always on to use my shop vac for run off. Plugged the light back in and forgot to swap the power back to timer..ran that way for probably 10 days before I noticed, this was week 7 of flower but I got through with 1 nanner and 10.5 week extended flower somehow.


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 8, 2018)

I've decided I'm going to do one more reg seed run, then I'm dropping a monster of a fem seed run.
These will be getting wet tomorrow:
_*
Shoreline OG*_
Shoreline OG x Shoreline (x3)
Pakistani Chitral Kush x Sour Grapes (x4)
Pakistani Chitral Kush x Bubba (x2)
Sour D x Shoreline (x2)

_*Bad Dawg*_
Blackberry Banana Kush x Long Bottom Leaf (x5)


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 8, 2018)

Table #2 is going to be all Fruity Pebble OG fems by Jaws.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 8, 2018)

Sorry to hear about the timer red. After giving them a go a few years back and having two fail in a row I went back to the pin or peg style timers. 
Can't wait to see your table full of the fruity pebble OG.
Cheers


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 8, 2018)

Rolla J said:


> Wow. Sorry to hear that. Wait all this time to get where you r at, and have a slight hiccup. Atleast you are in your harvest window. On the early side, but everything still looks great.
> 
> I have a digital timer and was skeptical at first using it so I never used it until now that I need it. I always wondered if that would happen. Working great now. Think it has 2 different on and off functions


I gotta digital timer as well-best 25$ I've ever spent


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 8, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Sorry to hear about the timer red. After giving them a go a few years back and having two fail in a row I went back to the pin or peg style timers.
> Can't wait to see your table full of the fruity pebble OG.
> Cheers


I cant be too upset about it since they are over 2 yrs old and have been in use the whole time. Im pretty stoked about the FPOG too. I've been chasing these beans around what seems like forever.

Just a heads up:
Great Lakes Genetics is dropping the final 20 packs of the FPOG fems from Jaws tonight at 6pm
If you missed out on the last drops, you better get em tonight! $70 for 12 fem beans.
@1kemosabe @thenotsoesoteric


----------



## Howard Burn (Mar 8, 2018)

Looks great in here

Keep up the awesome work


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 8, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> I've decided I'm going to do one more reg seed run, then I'm dropping a monster of a fem seed run.
> These will be getting wet tomorrow:
> _*
> Shoreline OG*_
> ...


That bad dawg sounds nice


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 8, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> That bad dawg sounds nice


Agreed! Leave it to @Bad Dawg to give out freebies hotter than some breeders gear that is sold. 
It was a toss up between "Cookie Wreck x Long Bottom Leaf", "White Skunk x Long Bottom Leaf" or the "Blackberry Banana Kush x Long Bottom Leaf". I opted for the "BBK x LBL" since I have a feeling Im gonna be craving similar flavors after smoking on this HSO Black D.O.G . She's a tasty smoke for sure.


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 8, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Agreed! Leave it to @Bad Dawg to give out freebies hotter than some breeders gear that is sold.
> It was a toss up between "Cookie Wreck x Long Bottom Leaf", "White Skunk x Long Bottom Leaf" or the "Blackberry Banana Kush x Long Bottom Leaf". I opted for the "BBK x LBL" since I have a feeling Im gonna be craving similar flavors after smoking on this HSO Black D.O.G . She's a tasty smoke for sure.


All tastey sounding


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 8, 2018)

The damage is done from the busted timer. I found the start of a couple more nanners and I'm sure it isnt going to get any better from this point on. I'm thinking its time to cut it all down and start fresh with new grows after cleaning the rooms and all the equipment really well.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 8, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Bad day at the Whorehouse today. I go into the flower room and realize for the ?? day in a row theres no water in my dehu container. I usually avg about 1/2 gal+ every day during lights off. Im noticing that they are just looking really "revert" looking with lots of foxtailing. After a closer look I notice there is a nanner in Califonia Cannon #2. Out of suspicion now, I set the digital timer to go off in one minute and sure as shit it made no noise and failed to turn off. My light has been on 24hrs for lord only knows how many days now. Thats why there was no water in the dehu. Here I am watching it all go down knowing something isnt right, but I couldn't pinpoint the issue until its too late. I didn't see any nanners on anything else but I took the California Cannon #2 since there were multiple nanners found. Its probably not looking good for the rest either.
> On a positive note, the Mothers Milk are almost there anyways if I do have to take em down early.


That really sucks! I had the same thing happen to me last year, except it was a mechanical timer.
My Pirates of the Emerald Triangle WiFi 43 f1's hermed as well as a Digital Genetics Digital Dream.
My entire crop was seeded by both herms.

Good news is, I grew about 20 of the seeds out, all fems and zero intersex.


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 9, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> That really sucks! I had the same thing happen to me last year, except it was a mechanical timer.
> My Pirates of the Emerald Triangle WiFi 43 f1's hermed as well as a Digital Genetics Digital Dream.
> My entire crop was seeded by both herms.
> 
> Good news is, I grew about 20 of the seeds out, all fems and zero intersex.


There are some gems to be found by situations like that. Prime example is the story of GG4.
I have about 25 seeds from my last run of GG4 that the Kosher Kush pollinated. 
Kosher Kush x GG4 
We'll just call it "Glewish"


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 11, 2018)

Twinning!
@Bad Dawg
Blackberry Banana Kush x Long Bottom Leaf


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 11, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Twinning!
> @Bad Dawg
> Blackberry Banana Kush x Long Bottom Leaf
> View attachment 4103980


I get those once in awhile .. kind of bizarre eh..


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 11, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> I get those once in awhile .. kind of bizarre eh..


I've never had it before. Did you seperate them or grow them out as-is?


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 11, 2018)

I end up with two sprouts normally after separating them when they shake the seed husk off.., but better then half the time there's always a weak one that dies off after a bit.. hopefully you end up with two healthy sprouts..


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 11, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Twinning!
> @Bad Dawg
> Blackberry Banana Kush x Long Bottom Leaf
> View attachment 4103980


Chimera (sp?)


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 12, 2018)

*(Bodhi) Mothers Milk #1 *
@ 62 days


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 12, 2018)

*(Bodhi) Mothers Milk #2*
@ 62 days


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 12, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> There are some gems to be found by situations like that. Prime example is the story of GG4.
> I have about 25 seeds from my last run of GG4 that the Kosher Kush pollinated.
> Kosher Kush x GG4
> We'll just call it "Glewish"


Ha ha


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 12, 2018)

_*Girl Scout Cookie*_
@ 62 days


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 12, 2018)

Perrrttyyyy


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 12, 2018)

I left a little on the Mothers Milk #1 for a transplant & reveg.


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 12, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> I left a little on the Mothers Milk #1 for a transplant & reveg.
> View attachment 4104729


Keeper, or just worth another run?


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 12, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Keeper, or just worth another run?


On standby to be a momma if the buzz is right. Shes a bad bitch in every other sense. I'll know in about 5-7 days for sure.


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 12, 2018)

Nice to hear  what kinda nose? Im horrible myself at describing smells lol


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 13, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Nice to hear  what kinda nose? Im horrible myself at describing smells lol


Gives off a soured milk smell when you just smell the flowers on the plant (but its not as gross as it sounds lol). When you rub the flowers and disturb the trichs, it turns into a very sweet milky smell. Reminds me of smoothie flavored tums antacids. Definitely unique.


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 16, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Keeper, or just worth another run?


Shes a keeper. i just transplanted her into a 5 gal waterfarm style bucket in the momma room.


----------



## Zero_OS (Mar 16, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Shes a keeper. i just transplanted her into a 5 gal waterfarm style bucket in the momma room.
> View attachment 4106934


Did you just bring that inside from the snow?


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 17, 2018)

Zero_OS said:


> Did you just bring that inside from the snow?


No, its from an indoor grow. Transplanted from harvest to keep as a momma. Im gonna reveg it and run it again after I can get clones from it.


----------



## kingtitan (Mar 17, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> No, its from an indoor grow. Transplanted from harvest to keep as a momma. Im gonna reveg it and run it again after I can get clones from it.


I think he was commenting on the frost coating


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 17, 2018)

Ah...Im not so quick at the moment....in case you couldnt tell haha


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 17, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Shes a keeper. i just transplanted her into a 5 gal waterfarm style bucket in the momma room.
> View attachment 4106934


Boom,
congrats on finding a good one 

Turns out im on high tranny alert with those bag seeds lol

I already cut one out 

But man they got a orange push pop ice cream smell coming out i hope they make it


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 17, 2018)

Did you ever get a smoke report on any of the rks ?

Did you do the texas oil plant as well?

I was going to support shoreline but i got caught up in that greenpoint buisness lol
Now that i have a healthy selection of fheir beans to try i forgot there are other breeders still 

Soo many beans sooo little time


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 17, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Boom,
> congrats on finding a good one
> 
> Turns out im on high tranny alert with those bag seeds lol
> ...





Cold$moke said:


> Did you ever get a smoke report on any of the rks ?
> 
> Did you do the texas oil plant as well?
> 
> ...


Considering I only had 2 females, I got pretty lucky. Either that or the genetics are just that good that they pop up more frequently? I dont have enough experience with Bodhi to really know? Either way Im happy with her. 
No smoke report on the RKM yet. Just harvested them at like 65 days? Plaza Boss are coming down soon too.
Im currently running some new testers from Shoreline OG:
(4) PCK x Sour Grapes
(2) GG4 x Shoreline
(2) Sour D x Shoreline
(2) PCK x Bubba (though Im not having luck with them germinating for me)

Ya, I was reading in your thread about the hermies. Bummer if they dont make the cut since they are so terped out with orangey goodness.
I'm still hopeful I'll come across some "Mimosa" from Symbiotic. OES kinda fucked me out of getting a pack in the pre-sale.


----------



## Zero_OS (Mar 17, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Ah...Im not so quick at the moment....in case you couldnt tell haha


Frost has a tendency to do that...we should all have a mama plant like yours...great find.


----------



## OneHitDone (Mar 17, 2018)

OldMedUser said:


> I just used RoundUp as an example of what many people think of when hydro nutes are called chemicals. It's not so much the glyphosate in the RoundUp that causes health problems but the surfactants and proprietary ingredients that make up that jug of toxic waste. If I continue down this path I'll fill RIU's server to the brim! lol
> 
> Hydro nutes are basically just salts. There are thousands of naturally occurring salts and to call them chemicals or synthetic is mislabeling at best. Fake news at worst.
> 
> ...


Would be curious to hear your opinion on what exactly is Big Mike's motivation for investing in politics in places like California where the market prices are plummeting with legalization.
What does he have to gain from supporting prop 64? No one is running out and saying "Damn bro, The market is hot - $100zips - I gotta get me some Advanced Nutrients"


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 17, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> *Girl Scout Cookie* (bagseed) -No smell to her really. Grows short and looks to be a small yielder.
> View attachment 4093971


I'm going to run some cookie wreck from green point this year. Looks delicious. 

As usual the grow looks awesome red.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 17, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> The damage is done from the busted timer. I found the start of a couple more nanners and I'm sure it isnt going to get any better from this point on. I'm thinking its time to cut it all down and start fresh with new grows after cleaning the rooms and all the equipment really well.


Might as well finish. I bet the seeds will be fem and good to go. 

I wouldn't cut it short over a small hiccup.


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 17, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I'm going to run some cookie wreck from green point this year. Looks delicious.
> 
> As usual the grow looks awesome red.


Thanks brother. I got the Cookie Wreck as well, but didnt realize it was a CBD rich strain when I got it. Im curious if it takes away from the buzz on it? Either way, I cant complain. You know I aint paying anything more than ridiculously low reverse auction prices lol
I'd love to see a grow for it.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 17, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Thanks brother. I got the Cookie Wreck as well, but didnt realize it was a CBD rich strain when I got it. Im curious if it takes away from the buzz on it? Either way, I cant complain. You know I aint paying anything more than ridiculously low reverse auction prices lol
> I'd love to see a grow for it.


Bob zamuda grew it and said there was a cookie pheno, ghost wreck pheno and a mixed pheno. All of it looked fire. He said it was good smoke. I took his word for it. 

I guess we will find out.


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 17, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Bob zamuda grew it and said there was a cookie pheno, ghost wreck pheno and a mixed pheno. All of it looked fire. He said it was good smoke. I took his word for it.
> 
> I guess we will find out.


I believe him too. You open your pack yet? Some folks are finding 6 beans in their pack. I've currently got (2) of the Pure Raspberry Kush, (1) of the Cookie Wreck and (2) of the Tennessee Kush but I havent opened any of the packs yet.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 17, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> I believe him too. You open your pack yet? Some folks are finding 6 beans in their pack. I've currently got (2) of the Pure Raspberry Kush, (1) of the Cookie Wreck and (2) of the Tennessee Kush but I havent opened any of the packs yet.


Yea. There were 5 seeds.


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 17, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Considering I only had 2 females, I got pretty lucky. Either that or the genetics are just that good that they pop up more frequently? I dont have enough experience with Bodhi to really know? Either way Im happy with her.
> No smoke report on the RKM yet. Just harvested them at like 65 days? Plaza Boss are coming down soon too.
> Im currently running some new testers from Shoreline OG:
> (4) PCK x Sour Grapes
> ...


Im hoprful too the seem to be getting shiny now almost at 4 weeks.

Im watching those testers for sure 

I Love testers nothing better then finding a gem straight from the breeder

I will miss my goji oj tester forever lol


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 17, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Thanks brother. I got the Cookie Wreck as well, but didnt realize it was a CBD rich strain when I got it. Im curious if it takes away from the buzz on it? Either way, I cant complain. You know I aint paying anything more than ridiculously low reverse auction prices lol
> I'd love to see a grow for it.


I bought a bowl of cbd bud from the disp.

And it wasnt bad was kinda nice mellow stone more in the body if i remember right


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 17, 2018)

I've already showed this pick but I'm making a bunch of fem crosses.


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 17, 2018)

I've got some feminized beans of GG4 x Kosher Kush if anyone is interested to run em? I'd love to see what they will do, I just have too many beans for experiments right now to grow em myself.


----------



## Zero_OS (Mar 17, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> ...but I'm making a bunch of fem crosses.
> View attachment 4107277


very nice, did you use a couple applications of nano silver to induce those two branches?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 17, 2018)

Zero_OS said:


> very nice, did you use a couple applications of nano silver to induce those two branches?


I used some home made cs. I've tried different appilication methods and found it works if you start spraying when they show sex on into the first ten days of flower or so. About once daily for a week to 10 days. 

I've also learned that misting the whole plant works better than a branch.






Sorry @HydroRed wasn't trying to derail the thread.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Mar 18, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Thanks @Cold$moke I hope you wont blame fem beans in general. Sometimes slight stresses can bring out nanners that arent normally in a happy strain obviously but sometimes they just throw em "just because" and it has absolutely nothing to do with how you grew it. This Kosher Kush was grown 2 runs back to back with clones cut from the same momma and she threw nanners on both runs at the same time like clock work. I have a hard time believing it was something I've done in my room or the environment since my room is dialed in 100% and I havent had nanners in a long time, through many runs and many strains.
> *I am swearing off any more Reserva Privada strains, but really would like to try the Lemon OG by DNA. Funny you mention it as its actually next on my "to get" list for fem beans.*


Hi HydroRed, I have been enjoying your thread for the last hour or so! I bow down to your amazing growing skills and journal also thank you for taking the time and sharing it with us! I love how amazingly clean you keep your rooms, I so wish I were better in that area. 

I was going to wait and chime in after I was up to date on the thread (I have already subscribed to it!) but when I saw the Lemon OG by DNA I had to comment. I have a Lemon OG pheno I have had for a good 6 years and it is still my favorite smoke, everyone loves it, that said from recently catching back up on RUI a lot of folks seem down on DNA and Reserva more recently (not just you). I still have a Holy Grail Kush from that same purchase when I got the Lemon OG (I did a big run of DNA, Reserva and Barneys Farm that year, didn't pop the HGK until 2 years later but..she is still around too  ) Then last year I got some DNA Cantaloupe Kush again (I grew it once before when I ordered the original Lemon OG but didn't keep it around) and I liked what I got from those beans last year. It is coming up on spring so I need to decide soon if the Cantaloupe sticks around for another year or gets moved outdoors for its last run . I am thinking of pushing out the Holy Grail and keeping the Cantaloupe but still need to hash it out with the boss. Each year I pop some new seeds and push some things out but that Lemon OG I have has stayed around making the cut since I went hydro indoors about 6 years now.

Again thanks for sharing I am loving this thread and all the contributors, seems like a friendly group with lots of knowledge and a little age behind them


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 18, 2018)

BleedsGreen said:


> Hi HydroRed, I have been enjoying your thread for the last hour or so! I bow down to your amazing growing skills and journal also thank you for taking the time and sharing it with us! I love how amazingly clean you keep your rooms, I so wish I were better in that area.
> 
> I was going to wait and chime in after I was up to date on the thread (I have already subscribed to it!) but when I saw the Lemon OG by DNA I had to comment. I have a Lemon OG pheno I have had for a good 6 years and it is still my favorite smoke, everyone loves it, that said from recently catching back up on RUI a lot of folks seem down on DNA and Reserva more recently (not just you). I still have a Holy Grail Kush from that same purchase when I got the Lemon OG (I did a big run of DNA, Reserva and Barneys Farm that year, didn't pop the HGK until 2 years later but..she is still around too  ) Then last year I got some DNA Cantaloupe Kush again (I grew it once before when I ordered the original Lemon OG but didn't keep it around) and I liked what I got from those beans last year. It is coming up on spring so I need to decide soon if the Cantaloupe sticks around for another year or gets moved outdoors for its last run . I am thinking of pushing out the Holy Grail and keeping the Cantaloupe but still need to hash it out with the boss. Each year I pop some new seeds and push some things out but that Lemon OG I have has stayed around making the cut since I went hydro indoors about 6 years now.
> 
> Again thanks for sharing I am loving this thread and all the contributors, seems like a friendly group with lots of knowledge and a little age behind them


Thanks for stopping in, and the very kind words! I dont want to sway anyone from trying anything since I may just have bad luck with RP or DNA with my recent runs. As for Lemon OG, I decided to pick up some S1's from Cool Creek Genetics at GLG (I believe they are no longer available) in hopes that it will be a remarkable pheno since it was "selfed" from a top pheno clone. This way, Im hoping to bypass any poor breeding issues from RP/DNA since my experiences with them have been less than stellar as of late. That, and someone else has already done the pheno hunting for me 
Your not the first to mention the staying power of the Lemon OG so I have high hopes for mine when I pop em.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Mar 18, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Bad day at the Whorehouse today. I go into the flower room and realize for the ?? day in a row theres no water in my dehu container. I usually avg about 1/2 gal+ every day during lights off. Im noticing that they are just looking really "revert" looking with lots of foxtailing. After a closer look I notice there is a nanner in Califonia Cannon #2. Out of suspicion now, I set the digital timer to go off in one minute and sure as shit it made no noise and failed to turn off. My light has been on 24hrs for lord only knows how many days now. Thats why there was no water in the dehu. Here I am watching it all go down knowing something isnt right, but I couldn't pinpoint the issue until its too late. I didn't see any nanners on anything else but I took the California Cannon #2 since there were multiple nanners found. Its probably not looking good for the rest either.
> On a positive note, the Mothers Milk are almost there anyways if I do have to take em down early.


Heartbreaking!


----------



## BleedsGreen (Mar 18, 2018)

Great thread thanks for sharing again, I am going to order some of the Mega Crop today to replace my botanicare line hopefully I will see similar results to yours with a lot less hassles from the botainicare line. Have you started throwing in any additives are you still just running Mega Crop but itself? No need for added cal/mag?

Thanks again this is an awesome thread.

Gorilla Glue and Mothers Milk are now on my list of needs!


----------



## BleedsGreen (Mar 18, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Thanks for stopping in, and the very kind words! I dont want to sway anyone from trying anything since I may just have bad luck with RP or DNA with my recent runs. As for Lemon OG, I decided to pick up some S1's from Cool Creek Genetics at GLG (I believe they are no longer available) in hopes that it will be a remarkable pheno since it was "selfed" from a top pheno clone. This way, Im hoping to bypass any poor breeding issues from RP/DNA since my experiences with them have been less than stellar as of late. That, and someone else has already done the pheno hunting for me
> Your not the first to mention the staying power of the Lemon OG so I have high hopes for mine when I pop em.


I hope she turns out beautifully for you!


----------



## planko (Mar 18, 2018)

Just followed this forum, can't wait to see what turns out


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 18, 2018)

BleedsGreen said:


> Great thread thanks for sharing again, I am going to order some of the Mega Crop today to replace my botanicare line hopefully I will see similar results to yours with a lot less hassles from the botainicare line. Have you started throwing in any additives are you still just running Mega Crop but itself? No need for added cal/mag?
> 
> Thanks again this is an awesome thread.
> 
> Gorilla Glue and Mothers Milk are now on my list of needs!


Now that I'm familiar with what MegaCrop will do on its own, I've started using my usual bloom booster which is Humboldts "Ginormous" 0-18-16 during weeks 4/5/6/7 of flower with good results. I use a cal/mg supplement for plants under LED lighting only really. Seems like led lighting makes the plants eat it up. I havent found a need to supplement cal/mg under my HPS/MH though.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Mar 18, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Now that I'm familiar with what MegaCrop will do on its own, I've started using my usual bloom booster which is Humboldts "Ginormous" 0-18-16 during weeks 4/5/6/7 of flower with good results. I use a cal/mg supplement for plants under LED lighting only really. Seems like led lighting makes the plants eat it up. I havent found a need to supplement cal/mg under my HPS/MH though.


Thanks for the response I ordered the 23# bag of Mega Grow a little while ago.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Mar 18, 2018)

I just checked my seed stock and I probably shouldn't order any for this spring as they seem to be piling up but after seeing your Gorilla Glue and Mothers Milk photo's and your smoke reports for them I find that I gotta try it  Variety is really the spice to life when it comes to weed, at least to me and my better half.


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 18, 2018)

BleedsGreen said:


> Hi HydroRed, I have been enjoying your thread for the last hour or so! I bow down to your amazing growing skills and journal also thank you for taking the time and sharing it with us! I love how amazingly clean you keep your rooms, I so wish I were better in that area.
> 
> I was going to wait and chime in after I was up to date on the thread (I have already subscribed to it!) but when I saw the Lemon OG by DNA I had to comment. I have a Lemon OG pheno I have had for a good 6 years and it is still my favorite smoke, everyone loves it, that said from recently catching back up on RUI a lot of folks seem down on DNA and Reserva more recently (not just you). I still have a Holy Grail Kush from that same purchase when I got the Lemon OG (I did a big run of DNA, Reserva and Barneys Farm that year, didn't pop the HGK until 2 years later but..she is still around too  ) Then last year I got some DNA Cantaloupe Kush again (I grew it once before when I ordered the original Lemon OG but didn't keep it around) and I liked what I got from those beans last year. It is coming up on spring so I need to decide soon if the Cantaloupe sticks around for another year or gets moved outdoors for its last run . I am thinking of pushing out the Holy Grail and keeping the Cantaloupe but still need to hash it out with the boss. Each year I pop some new seeds and push some things out but that Lemon OG I have has stayed around making the cut since I went hydro indoors about 6 years now.
> 
> Again thanks for sharing I am loving this thread and all the contributors, seems like a friendly group with lots of knowledge and a little age behind them


My personal exp with them i found magic in my lemon skunk . Its the only strain ive bought again to try and find the same pheno as i miss it. 

Chocolope did not impress me decent buds but blah flav and smell

Reservas super lemon og was good but i dont miss it like the skunk.

So its been hit and miss for me.
If these lemon skunks do like the last one though
Ill be


----------



## OldMedUser (Mar 18, 2018)

OneHitDone said:


> Would be curious to hear your opinion on what exactly is Big Mike's motivation for investing in politics in places like California where the market prices are plummeting with legalization.
> What does he have to gain from supporting prop 64? No one is running out and saying "Damn bro, The market is hot - $100zips - I gotta get me some Advanced Nutrients"


I have no idea what he's up to these days. Prices will be dropping like crazy here in Canada too once it finally gets re-legalized and more people get into growing their 4 legal plants. About time and the LPs will be hurting as normal market influences come to bear and the prohibition pricing model that they are all basing their profit projections on run into the wall of reality.

Cash croppers ought to be looking to get into other vocations as pot will be dirt cheap in a decade as it should be.


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 20, 2018)

_*Roadkill Master #1*_ @65 days -Smells like the fruity skunk from the 90's. Seems to take on even more of this aroma once dried and in jars. Almost comparable to a mango scent._*
 *_ _*  

Roadkill Master #2*_ @65 days -Smells just like #1. Not much variance between the plants and both grew great considering the timer issues I had in the 8th week. Even after stressing, they didnt throw any nanners 
  

I was able to smoke a J from both and they taste like they smell. Very subtle on the sweet but the fruity is there. Nothing overpowering though which is nice. Smooth smoking weed cut right from the stalks before going in jars, so its going to be a real mellow treat here after a cpl weeks time in jars.
I think its a great throwback strain for anyone who enjoyed smoking some fruity Midwest skunk in the 90's like I did.


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 20, 2018)

Me like the no nanners after a major stress like that 

Good plants


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 20, 2018)

_*"California Cannon" #2*_ @ 69 days
Smells like turpentine & fuely chem for the most part. Theres a touch of lemon there but you gotta look for it. 
 

_*Ace High*_ @ 69 days 
Smells like industrial strength oven cleaner. No other way to explain it. I'm not sure what to make of this one just yet, but shes dank and sticky as hell.


----------



## smokebros (Mar 20, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Table #2 is going to be all Fruity Pebble OG fems by Jaws.


_I don't want to put the cart before the horse, but JAWS Genetics will soon find a way into my garden. I know quality when I see it. I'm gitty to see how they turn out in your garden. _

_@HydroRed - have you ever grown anything out by Farmhouse Genetics? I noticed he plays with a lot of glue strains (which is right up your alley) so I thought I'd ask. 

_


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 20, 2018)

smokebros said:


> _I don't want to put the cart before the horse, but JAWS Genetics will soon find a way into my garden. I know quality when I see it. I'm gitty to see how they turn out in your garden. _
> 
> _@HydroRed - have you ever grown anything out by Farmhouse Genetics? I noticed he plays with a lot of glue strains (which is right up your alley) so I thought I'd ask.
> _


You and me both. I've been chasing these FPOG beans for a minute.
No experience with Farmhouse....yet. I'll probably run the Banana Glue before I jump into any more glue crosses. I still have those and the GPS glue crosses to run. Im gonna let you do all the work on that one from Dankonomics 
Hows the beans so far?


----------



## BleedsGreen (Mar 22, 2018)

Hey @HydroRed , I just got in my Mega Crop when I got home today it was on the porch . Just wondering what you thought, should I go ahead and start in on it with my next Flower water change? Start with my next veg water change then follow them into flower? Finish up with what I have of my botanicair line then switch (waste not and all that)? Just go ahead with the mega crop in all areas as I won't be sorry ?

I would appreciate your advice as well as anyone who watches your journals' thoughts.

@Cold$moke any input? or thoughts? I don't think you run Mega Crop but just in changing nut lines in the middle of a grow in general?

I am leaning towards just moving everything to the mega crop but..... Did you notice any difference in taste, flavor or scent when you changed? I am happy with the shit I grow for consumption but the botainicare line of 5 - 8 items every res change is a huge PITA.


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 22, 2018)

BleedsGreen said:


> Hey @HydroRed , I just got in my Mega Crop when I got home today it was on the porch . Just wondering what you thought, should I go ahead and start in on it with my next Flower water change? Start with my next veg water change then follow them into flower? Finish up with what I have of my botanicair line then switch (waste not and all that)? Just go ahead with the mega crop in all areas as I won't be sorry ?
> 
> I would appreciate your advice as well as anyone who watches your journals' thoughts.
> 
> ...


I would treat it like anything else you try for the first time. Apply to a small area then decide to move forward once you see the results. I have a feeling your gonna like it. Would I change nutes mid flower -probably not. Not because of the nutrients themselves, but mid flower isnt the time I'd like to get on the "learning curve" with any new product. Just my .02 though.
As for taste when changing over nutrient line, I didnt notice anything different from one to the other. Just fatter frostier buds!


----------



## BleedsGreen (Mar 22, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> I would treat it like anything else you try for the first time. Apply to a small area then decide to move forward once you see the results. I have a feeling your gonna like it. Would I change nutes mid flower -probably not. Not because of the nutrients themselves, but mid flower isnt the time I'd like to get on the "learning curve" with any new product. Just my .02 though.
> As for taste when changing over nutrient line, I didnt notice anything different from one to the other. Just fatter frostier buds!


Thank you brother! I appreciate the input. I will finish out my flowers on the old line and move ahead with Mega on my vegers.


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 22, 2018)

BleedsGreen said:


> Hey @HydroRed , I just got in my Mega Crop when I got home today it was on the porch . Just wondering what you thought, should I go ahead and start in on it with my next Flower water change? Start with my next veg water change then follow them into flower? Finish up with what I have of my botanicair line then switch (waste not and all that)? Just go ahead with the mega crop in all areas as I won't be sorry ?
> 
> I would appreciate your advice as well as anyone who watches your journals' thoughts.
> 
> ...


There will always be slight flavor changes with nute changes in my exp.

Just burn up what you got then switch
But save yourself a nug and you can taste for your self 

As to switching midway. Thats up to you

I tend to try to stick with one thing throughout but doesnt mean squat .
I dont know which botanicare stuff your runnin but it would probably be ok.

Red makes a great point about the learning curve midway though

My issues where more along the line of going with something with bio stimulants to straight salt based.
Which the bio stuff helps the plants assimilate some stuff.
The straight salts go right to work 

I know i sure as shit wont use 8 separate products ......its been years since i ran more then a base


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 22, 2018)

BleedsGreen said:


> Thank you brother! I appreciate the input. I will finish out my flowers on the old line and move ahead with Mega on my vegers.


Agreed


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 22, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> My issues where more along the line of going with something with bio stimulants to straight salt based.
> Which the bio stuff helps the plants assimilate some stuff.
> The straight salts go right to work


Im glad you touched on that. I hadnt even though about that with his current nute when I responded.


----------



## norcaliwood (Mar 31, 2018)

I don't get over this ways enough.... But I do have to say that pic you showed me was hella SCRAY.... From Stoney Girls Gardens.....I think I got hemp mites from them.... But that was my bad,,, I SHOULD KNOW BETTER,,, than bring straight clones into my home... Clone factories are what they are.............. We should know better than import a plant without ''''curing''' it......... Thanks for the replies... Like said,,, I don't show my ass here much,, I do work on another site as my primary.... But been looking to see how you liked the Black DOG? Tasty shit... Like you said,,, a tad airy,,, but me,, I give it 9 outta 10........... Or close..................8.5........ Hope yours did as well... A plant I'll clone 'TILL' I find a better....... 



Got to say that hair is abit,,,, but alls good................. Keepem Green


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 31, 2018)

norcaliwood said:


> I don't get over this ways enough.... But I do have to say that pic you showed me was hella SCRAY.... From Stoney Girls Gardens.....I think I got hemp mites from them.... But that was my bad,,, I SHOULD KNOW BETTER,,, than bring straight clones into my home... Clone factories are what they are.............. We should know better than import a plant without ''''curing''' it......... Thanks for the replies... Like said,,, I don't show my ass here much,, I do work on another site as my primary.... But been looking to see how you liked the Black DOG? Tasty shit... Like you said,,, a tad airy,,, but me,, I give it 9 outta 10........... Or close..................8.5........ Hope yours did as well... A plant I'll clone 'TILL' I find a better.......
> 
> 
> 
> Got to say that hair is abit,,,, but alls good................. Keepem Green


I was impressed with your grows, but when I saw Stoney Girls garden and realized they were teaching "classes" I had to share them pics with ya. I think I got mites just looking at them haha
Black DOG turned out great for only running one bean. I loved the flavor etc, but didnt get the nice colors you got on yours. I'd run it again.


----------



## norcaliwood (Mar 31, 2018)

All good. Seems you do know WTF you is talking... I never grew that one,,,,, BUT was a problem ,plain to see,,,,,,, Damn last I got for him I THINK,,, was from him......... was infested with Hemp Mites.............. Scarier than spider mites.... Damn near killed my outdoor crops........... I got hese off a strain called Mother Supieror... Suppose to be a strain they are working with a strain that can''t be pollinated with male pollen, for growing outdoors here in Oregon. But that pic did suck.............. He's gone thru alot of growers in the last 6-7 years... I did kill all them bugs ,I had................ ,Swear hey come from him,,,,, but, Green Cleaner, from Old Stage. Great product for PM or Mites both? I Wood say come vist my thread.......... But Alot get bugged.....,,,,, I've been around alot as in a retread from back to even OverGrow.... Now all's good



Keepem Green


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 31, 2018)

norcaliwood said:


> All good. Seems you do know WTF you is talking... I never grew that one,,,,, BUT was a problem ,plain to see,,,,,,, Damn last I got for him I THINK,,, was from him......... was infested with Hemp Mites.............. Scarier than spider mites.... Damn near killed my outdoor crops........... I got hese off a strain called Mother Supieror... Suppose to be a strain they are working with a strain that can''t be pollinated with male pollen, for growing outdoors here in Oregon. But that pic did suck.............. He's gone thru alot of growers in the last 6-7 years... I did kill all them bugs ,I had................ ,Swear hey come from him,,,,, but, Green Cleaner, from Old Stage. Great product for PM or Mites both? I Wood say come vist my thread.......... But Alot get bugged.....,,,,, I've been around alot as in a retread from back to even OverGrow.... Now all's good
> 
> 
> 
> Keepem Green


It sucks to get infested cuts. I let my guard down once and lost an A1 momma of Kosher Kush to russet mites brought in from an outsider clone. Im jaded on getting clones from outside of my circle now, and even then I treat them like they are infested with a quarantine and treatment.
A product called "Green Cure" worked great on PM for me. If you are in early-mid flower (which it is completely safe to use since its just potassium bicarbonate) it can brown out your pistols prematurely. OMRI certified too.
For mites, Id suggest pyrethrum. For any other bugs besides mites, Id go with spinosad which is also OMRI certified.


----------



## norcaliwood (Mar 31, 2018)

I haven't seen a bug or PM for 3-4 years... I do a maintenance spray regiment as I start to flower and within the first 2 weeks after. Still clean... I like that Green Cleaner from Old Stage....... It's also great leaf wash at low levels and still works for PM spores................. I live in Portland Area,,,, and we are known for molds........... 10 years here myself,,, and if I can't harvest come OCt, 1st outdoors, as a rule,,,,, Grey Mold and PM run rampant. Least indoors I can control the R/H............. I also run a small greenhouse outdoor every year...... I been growing Stonies Shit damn ner every year outdoors.......... And will next again.. One of the few products well acclimated for here on the market.... I mean cut Oct 1st outdoors............... But I know what you said about them pics......... Kind of funny,,, he offered me a job afew years back..... To help with the gardens,,,,, he does grow 20-25 strains per year....... But I don't care to do that much work here at my own house,,,,, WTF am I going to go to his for????


GL and Keepem Green


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 31, 2018)

I like alcohol for pests. Desicates them

First time i had mites in 8 years mabey 

Knocked em dead in 1 week and was cheap

5050 mix will burn plants but i use it as the first round

then every night for a week i hit them with 1part 90% iso alcohol and 4 parts water with a few drops of dish soap


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 31, 2018)

Hey red do you do your seed runs from 12/12?

Been seeing Bakersfield kill it and was wondering if you did the same ?

Seems like you both got the strain testing set ups dialed in


----------



## frozenhead (Mar 31, 2018)

Lool! I think this journal is quite straight and direct like a bossy grower.


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 31, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Hey red do you do your seed runs from 12/12?
> 
> Been seeing Bakersfield kill it and was wondering if you did the same ?
> 
> Seems like you both got the strain testing set ups dialed in


Not usually, but the last run I did of regs was almost a "12/12 from seed" since I was sifting through the males. Honestly, i work best with clone runs. I'll root clones and transplant to the flood tables for a cpl days to harden of then flip to 12/12. Pretty much zero veg. Its just been the last cpl runs I've done reg seed since I was doing testers.


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 31, 2018)

Gotcha. nice

Just like your cola sizes

Growing bushes is getting old lol
And trimming em aint fun either haha


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 31, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Gotcha. nice
> 
> Just like your cola sizes
> 
> ...


Exactly where Im at. They just trim sooo fast. Granted, I dont get the same yield as a huge bush, but I dont have to trim any bottom bush or larf, no vegging time, and I get crops every 8 wks...more often every 4 weeks when I dont do reg seed runs. I can squeeze in a ton of variety in a short period of time.


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 31, 2018)

That last GG4 bush I grew out about killed me with trimming. I got a lot off of the plant but holy shit was I trimming forever and found myself neglecting other parts of my grow rooms.


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 31, 2018)

No veg time and ease of trim is what i like

I dont mind growing a big bush but they take so long .

Been thinking of saying fuck plant counts but well you know lol

But after spending most of my growing career in a small box. It is ingrained in me to fill my net lol

But now since i got some standing room Id like to grow a few "howitzer's " lol


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 31, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> _*No veg time and ease of trim is what i like*_
> 
> I dont mind growing a big bush but they take so long .
> 
> ...


Clones and no veg for the win.


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 31, 2018)

Yea i think i need to try a table system 
No media though


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 31, 2018)

mega crop is here to stay it's so simple using dry calmag too , finishing this one off & have the other tent started getting frosty too


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 1, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Clones and no veg for the win.



Hey guys I was reading along and had to lol at my plants a minute. 

These are all grown 12/12 from seed. Planted taprooted in 1 gallon and transplanted up to 3. No veg time. Right under the 600w hps lamps from the start. 

  

I had been cleaning out the veg/lung room and setting up a new tent so I kept the perpetual going planting into the flower room. 

1 plant I did not transplant up and left in her original #1 nursery pot. Which is really 3/4 gallon in capacity I believe. My #3 are about 2.5. 

Anyway. To finish this long gettin’ post here is the POW 33 sprouted, grown and bloomed in the 1. 

She was more packed in at the growth stage. 2 bushes have been harvested that were in before veg went down. 

 

 

She is mostly dry in the closet and I think will need trimmed tonight and I will have a weight. 

I did test a piece. Very smooth on day 8 in the drying closet. Tasty with some fruity tones coming through. Decent even hybrid high and buzz with very up happy edge. But no heavy blast due to being too fresh still or other factors. I always test every plant off the vine at some point in the closet. 

Ed rosenthal said he tested plants with different veg times and invariably the longer the veg the more potent the final product. 

Now weed was at like 7-13% back then but I am starting to think a solid veg to maturity is necessary. 

I know this is the opposite of the tone of the quick turnaround but I had to share. i have a nice variety of common phenos of the plants from 12/12 to compare. Particularly the 2 og Kush x Trainwreck. 

Not clones my test. But maybe older moms are better for donors?


----------



## BleedsGreen (Apr 1, 2018)

I sprouted some old seeds I had around (well attempted to sprout them, most I have had in a jar in the back of a cabinet for over 5 years some as long as 10 years, only 5 out of 11 popped so far) Cheese #1, Bubble Gum, Exodus Haze, Critical +2.0 and chem dawg #4. I built a new veger and moved those 5 into it yesterday using 1/5 strength Mega Crop under T5's (only 4-8 small roots showing out of the rapid rooter cubes) I will run these and my next set of clones in the Mega Crop to see what happens, hopefully I will be ditching the botanicare line afterwards. Don't get me wrong Botanicare nutrients have been great for my grows only complaint is cost and shipping all the water.


----------



## norcaliwood (Apr 3, 2018)

Hope gardens are growing green.....

Them Black Puppies are still in my gardens,,,, least till something better pops up? 

Keepem Green


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 3, 2018)

BleedsGreen said:


> I sprouted some old seeds I had around (well attempted to sprout them, most I have had in a jar in the back of a cabinet for over 5 years some as long as 10 years, only 5 out of 11 popped so far) Cheese #1, Bubble Gum, Exodus Haze, Critical +2.0 and chem dawg #4. I built a new veger and moved those 5 into it yesterday using 1/5 strength Mega Crop under T5's (only 4-8 small roots showing out of the rapid rooter cubes) I will run these and my next set of clones in the Mega Crop to see what happens, hopefully I will be ditching the botanicare line afterwards. Don't get me wrong Botanicare nutrients have been great for my grows only complaint is cost and shipping all the water.


I will always have a soft spot for botanicare.
And i might go back to try them one day as they did make some duper tasty buds 

As im a big believer in being able to tell which hydro nutes was used as i guarantee you WILL taste a change lol

No matter how good you cure no matter how good you flush it will always impart flavor in my opinion. Even organic impart its aromas to the buds ie guanos lol

Its not a bad thing just my 2 cents


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 4, 2018)

_*Fruity Pebbles OG (fem)*_ from seed getting ready for the flip. 
 

Mothers Milk has been rooting nicely since the transplant & being moved to the momma room, but hasnt shown any signs of "reveg" other than a few white pistols here n there. 
  

I looked at her close today and saw a promising sign that she might be getting there. A new mini leaf on the very tip of the bud!


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 4, 2018)

I think its cause there still a lot of nugg on there

You can try to take more nugget off
And leave the fans obviously but cut the nugs and just leave a few calyxes 
just cut the nugs in half


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 4, 2018)

I'll probably leave it for now since thats the only place Im seeing anything new from is the very tip of the nug. I was hoping to see more vegative growth from the "bottom bush" stuff but theres nothing so far. Shes such a bad bitch, I'll take whatever I can get haha


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 4, 2018)

I was going to edit my post to say leave the one with the baby leaf 

It sure does look tasty as fook


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 4, 2018)

Man, after a cure in the jar for a cpl weeks Im so glad I kept her. She really does check all the boxes. Theres still not a single amber trich on her.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Apr 4, 2018)

Great thread Mr Red . I really like your style of growing has me rethinking the way I do things. I have just a couple of questions if you don't mind. 1. What % h202 are you using to mix into your reservoir ? 2. would I still need the h202 in a drain to waste system? 3. Do you put any stock into the comments made about more veg time more potency? . Again great job I like the idea of being able to grow more varieties faster turn around.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 4, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Man, after a cure in the jar for a cpl weeks Im so glad I kept her. She really does check all the boxes. Theres still not a single amber trich on her.


Wish i could smell the jar lol


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 4, 2018)

I think potency can have a few determining factors but i dont think veg time is really one of them.

I think veg is more for weight then anything.

But there are those like the rev that say you should grow yours seedsin veg till sexual maturity before flip to reduce stress. What kind of stress i cant recall lol 

But he loves the dirt hes growing in so i dont know for sure on that one


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 4, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Great thread Mr Red . I really like your style of growing has me rethinking the way I do things. I have just a couple of questions if you don't mind. 1. What % h202 are you using to mix into your reservoir ? 2. would I still need the h202 in a drain to waste system? 3. Do you put any stock into the comments made about more veg time more potency? . Again great job I like the idea of being able to grow more varieties faster turn around.



Thanks CAPT!
1. I use the cheap 3% from the drug store (.89 and buy one get one half off) in the 996ml bottle. It works great for me since I only use 10 gal of water in my res at a time. I dont measure anymore ,but I use about 15ml of H2o2 per gal of water just to keep everything sterile. If I dont do a topoff of my res for more than 2-3 days, I'll add150-200 ml back into the res just to ensure it stays sterile and fresh. H2o2 at 3% will only stay in your res for about 2 days or so. The only byproduct is highly oxygenated water 
2. As for using in DTW, I dont find that it would be necessary as its basically used just to maintain the res for recirculation since organic matter makes its way back to the res like root fragments etc. 
3. I dont believe veg time has any bearing on potency.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 4, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> I think potency can have a few determining factors but i dont think veg time is really one of them.
> 
> I think veg is more for weight then anything.
> 
> ...



Pretty sure I posted that info. It came from Ed Rosenthals Grow book. He tested longer and longer veg and his results showed higher potency the longer he vegged. 

I am testing a few 12/12 plants now of known phenos sprouted in the flower room. I have even cloned one to reveg. Hope I still want it after testing. Lol. It’s a real nice og Kush x Trainwreck. 

I have been vegging 18/6 for about 2 months from seed previously. 

The first 12/12 plant is beautiful and frosty and is not as potent as the last one I vegged first. 

But with so many variables and no lab I am only able to use my opinion and others opinions for results. 

I will say the vegged plants have stronger stems and get a third bigger with the same soil pots nutes etc.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 4, 2018)

Yea my plants are REALLY OLD. And i dont think they got more potent .

But im interested in your results


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 4, 2018)

Technically these plants i got have been in a system since december at least possibly november lol
But they are slower i think because of a couple of things


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 4, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Technically these plants i got have been in a system since december at least possibly november lol
> But they are slower i think because of a couple of things



I think there are many other variables and an older veg plant can have problems too which would make results worse. 

I think the stable environment and how well the Grow went is first for quality. 

All the other crap we talk about is only good for diminishing returns. 

Ed also said more watts equals more potency as well as bigger flowers. 

I expected my 315 cmh plants to be better but when compared to the 600 hps the hps buds were noticeably stronger. Patients asked what I did even. 

Maybe I just got better at this?


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 4, 2018)

Possible ive been decently on point with half my room lol but i know my root system could be bigger had i not changed nutes halfway through 

The other half i lost out on by stunting them a bit some how but next run should be tits 

I think potency had mainly genetics and like you say how well the plant was done

Rather then lights and plant age.

Cause lots of guys get good bud from seed but i dont know for sure either


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 4, 2018)

$moke makes a valid point on age of plant. I have a momma of GG4 thats going on 3 yrs old, so the cuttings are vegged "technically" for 3 yrs right? I cant say I see a difference in potentcy between the grows from day one to present other than my personal performance with them which has had variable differences from grow to grow.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 4, 2018)

Yea genetically your plants are the same age as the seed that made them far as i knew


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 4, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Yea genetically your plants are the same age as the seed that made them far as i knew


Actually, youre correct on that so my plants are AT LEAST 3 yrs old considering its a clone only. Hell, its probably more along the lines of 7+ yrs old if its a true cut from Josey's #4.


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 4, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Wish i could smell the jar lol


Check your inbox


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 4, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Actually, youre correct on that so my plants are AT LEAST 3 yrs old considering its a clone only. Hell, its probably more along the lines of 7+ yrs old if its a true cut from Josey's #4.


Yup i had a dudes cut that was in its 20s supposedly but it was kinda weak even though the flavor profile made it very much worth it .

But only the strong survive my torture lol 
Or spider mites wipe em out and i never went back for more


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 4, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Actually, youre correct on that so my plants are AT LEAST 3 yrs old considering its a clone only. Hell, its probably more along the lines of 7+ yrs old if its a true cut from Josey's #4.


ok, so after re-reading my last post Im not trying to imply I got my cut from Josey, but that at some point after the original cut from Joseys had been legitimately whored out and made its way to me -had have been some time before my 3 years with it.


----------



## ANC (Apr 5, 2018)

Running a 1987 cut


----------



## MidWestMayhem (Apr 5, 2018)

Man...took me a few minutes. But I have read through this entire thread. Absolutely amazing grows. Very smart people here, loving it.

Have learned so much just from this thread. Just wanted to stop in and say thanks!


----------



## Randomestguy (Apr 5, 2018)

Yo I've skimmed through your journal, got a near identical setup, 5x5 1000w 7gal pots etc, was jw what kind of yield you pull from those 4-5 plants, I would say I've done enough homework but it's all a guess until ya actually chop, kudos on the grow bro.


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 5, 2018)

MidWestMayhem said:


> Man...took me a few minutes. But I have read through this entire thread. Absolutely amazing grows. Very smart people here, loving it.
> 
> Have learned so much just from this thread. Just wanted to stop in and say thanks!


Thanks for stoppin in and taking the time to read through it all and comment! Were nearing 30 pages now so its not exactly a quick read haha


Randomestguy said:


> Yo I've skimmed through your journal, got a near identical setup, 5x5 1000w 7gal pots etc, was jw what kind of yield you pull from those 4-5 plants, I would say I've done enough homework but it's all a guess until ya actually chop, kudos on the grow bro.


Thanks & welcome to RIU! I dont usually weigh my harvests unless its a comparison grow or someone asks, testers etc but I usually avg anywhere from 1-2 zips per cola (plant). Thats usually 8-10 plants per 1K light from rooted clone and no veg time. The last time I ran the "bushes" (GG4, Bubblegummer, and Black DOG) I got about 7-8 zips from GG4 and about 4 zips from the Black DOG, and 2-3 zips from Bubblegummer. Im not a fan of bushes because I get stuck in trim hell forever and have a bunch of bottom bush I hate trimming. I like big colas and lots of "nug meat" for easy trimming. I've gotten lazy in my older age lol


----------



## MidWestMayhem (Apr 5, 2018)

Naw, just working smarter is all. You've already basically convinced me I should go small like your girls. Your simple setup is truly a beautiful sight sir.

An especially big help to all of us who are still just on the beginning of our learning curve


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 5, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> _*Roadkill Master #1*_ @65 days -Smells like the fruity skunk from the 90's. Seems to take on even more of this aroma once dried and in jars. Almost comparable to a mango scent.
> _* *_ _*
> 
> Roadkill Master #2*_ @65 days -Smells just like #1. Not much variance between the plants and both grew great considering the timer issues I had in the 8th week. Even after stressing, they didnt throw any nanners
> ...


Where did the road kills come from? If you already said I missed or forgot. Lol.


----------



## superlemonhaze82 (Apr 5, 2018)

Hi . I'm new here. Finally got up the courage to post for my first time. The name of your journal caught my eye. How did you ever come up with such a name?


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 5, 2018)

He makes a lot of ladys wet? Seriously


----------



## Randomestguy (Apr 5, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Thanks for stoppin in and taking the time to read through it all and comment! Were nearing 30 pages now so its not exactly a quick read haha
> 
> Thanks & welcome to RIU! I dont usually weigh my harvests unless its a comparison grow or someone asks, testers etc but I usually avg anywhere from 1-2 zips per cola (plant). Thats usually 8-10 plants per 1K light from rooted clone and no veg time. The last time I ran the "bushes" (GG4, Bubblegummer, and Black DOG) I got about 7-8 zips from GG4 and about 4 zips from the Black DOG, and 2-3 zips from Bubblegummer. Im not a fan of bushes because I get stuck in trim hell forever and have a bunch of bottom bush I hate trimming. I like big colas and lots of "nug meat" for easy trimming. I've gotten lazy in my older age lol


Thanks for the reply, im doing 2 mama mia 2 blueberry and an afghan kush ryder, was thinking of mainlining so pretty much topping for 8 main colas, all my resources got depleted buying everything so I'm tryna save money where I can (less seeds bigger plants) and mainlining would basically solve that issue albeit take slightly longer, as it doesn't allow for as many larfy/popcorn buds. And damn, it keeps getting better one of mine is black dog, it's one of my only purp strains, waiting until I get a grow under my belt before I dive in to my best stock how was it? Any purple? And I've heard it's got some wicked stench I recall someone quoting "berries up a corpses ass" lmao. Ideally I'd get a perpetual setup going so cloning is a viable option both to save the best genes (puuurp) and the obvious time benefits. As far as going for trees I figure only a few would be easier to take care of and focus on better (plus I underestimated 7 gal pots that would've been so much more soil if I had more plants lol) but yeah I'm like 6 days from dropping them straight into jiffy pellets and all the real leaves are already bigger than the cotelydons a bit of stretch cuz the cfl they like 2 or 3 inches under 400w mh rn, so excited for this, the ryder gonna be done while others are still in veg probably, can't wait for that frosty goodness *takes massive breath* lol sorry ended up longer than expected but just so excited about this finally in the making, been a pipe dream for over a year until now, but good luck on your current and future grows.

(Ps I'd like your post haven't quite gotten everything on the site down yet tho)


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 5, 2018)

Looking good as always bro. I thought you'd be happy to hear I started my transition to hydro myself today finally. We have discussed this in the past for my grow...............

Hope all is well aside from growing too


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 5, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Where did the road kills come from? If you already said I missed or forgot. Lol.


Since red hasnt been in yet im pretty sure they where shorelineog's


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 5, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Since red hasnt been in yet im pretty sure they where shorelineog's


Direct from him or Oregoneilteseeds?


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 5, 2018)

Red would have to answer that one


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 5, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Where did the road kills come from? If you already said I missed or forgot. Lol.


They came from Shoreline OG himself. Hes got a website *HERE* or you can contact him on here. If you are familiar with the 90's skunk Im referring to hes definitely the guy to talk to.



superlemonhaze82 said:


> Hi . I'm new here. Finally got up the courage to post for my first time. The name of your journal caught my eye. How did you ever come up with such a name?


Wow, lurking since 2011...Im flattered you posted here first! As for the thread name, it just seemed so fitting.....



Cold$moke said:


> He makes a lot of ladys wet? Seriously







Randomestguy said:


> Thanks for the reply, im doing 2 mama mia 2 blueberry and an afghan kush ryder, was thinking of mainlining so pretty much topping for 8 main colas, all my resources got depleted buying everything so I'm tryna save money where I can (less seeds bigger plants) and mainlining would basically solve that issue albeit take slightly longer, as it doesn't allow for as many larfy/popcorn buds. And damn, it keeps getting better one of mine is black dog, it's one of my only purp strains, waiting until I get a grow under my belt before I dive in to my best stock how was it? Any purple? And I've heard it's got some wicked stench I recall someone quoting "berries up a corpses ass" lmao. Ideally I'd get a perpetual setup going so cloning is a viable option both to save the best genes (puuurp) and the obvious time benefits. As far as going for trees I figure only a few would be easier to take care of and focus on better (plus I underestimated 7 gal pots that would've been so much more soil if I had more plants lol) but yeah I'm like 6 days from dropping them straight into jiffy pellets and all the real leaves are already bigger than the cotelydons a bit of stretch cuz the cfl they like 2 or 3 inches under 400w mh rn, so excited for this, the ryder gonna be done while others are still in veg probably, can't wait for that frosty goodness *takes massive breath* lol sorry ended up longer than expected but just so excited about this finally in the making, been a pipe dream for over a year until now, but good luck on your current and future grows.
> 
> (Ps I'd like your post haven't quite gotten everything on the site down yet tho)


Sounds like a hell of a first grow. Not sure I would call Black DOG a "purp" but she def goes black in the last 2-3 wks. Sweet black berry flavor and smell. I popped 1 fem bean and got what everyone seems to expect from her so I dont think there are too many phenos you would encounter other than sweet, blackberry goodness. I'd surely run it again. For stretch, she really wasnt bad at all. I dont even think it doubled its size the entire flower period stretch. Very managable strain with lots of flavor and a "weighty" harvest.
  



Evil-Mobo said:


> Looking good as always bro. I thought you'd be happy to hear I started my transition to hydro myself today finally. We have discussed this in the past for my grow...............
> 
> Hope all is well aside from growing too


Thanks brother, all good in the neighborhood! I have a feeling your gonna "dip your toes" in hydro and be doing the breast stroke by lunchtime haha


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 5, 2018)

@HydroRed I hope you're right. I feel naked with no medium as a buffer. Just clay pellets lol......


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 5, 2018)

Evil-Mobo said:


> @HydroRed I hope you're right. I feel naked with no medium as a buffer. Just clay pellets lol......


 Might be different if you were trying hydro as a first grow, but considering the mounds of experience you already have I believe your going to really accel with it.


----------



## Randomestguy (Apr 5, 2018)

> Sounds like a hell of a first grow. Not sure I would call Black DOG a "purp" but she def goes black in the last 2-3 wks. Sweet black berry flavor and smell. I popped 1 fem bean and got what everyone seems to expect from her so I dont think there are too many phenos you would encounter other than sweet, blackberry goodness. I'd surely run it again. For stretch, she really wasnt bad at all. I dont even think it doubled its size the entire flower period stretch. Very managable strain with lots of flavor and a "weighty" harvest.





Thanks man and hell yeah got 5 black dog beans along with hella various other strains almost 200 worth (so many first order discounts lol) ideally once I get a perpetual setup whenever that'll be, I'll plant 1 seed and clone it for a whole tent cuz the whole waiting on flowering dynamic of perpetual harvest, and that bud is sexy af, gonna be an easy crowd pleaser. And btw when I say purp I don't mean genetic name just purple or black bud cuz everyone loses their shit over that lmao, also I got a journal going too if you or anyone wants to see, keep up the good work.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 5, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Might be different if you were trying hydro as a first grow, but considering the mounds of experience you already have I believe your going to really accel with it.


Well I appreciate the vote of confidence


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 6, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> They came from Shoreline OG himself. Hes got a website *HERE* or you can contact him on here. If you are familiar with the 90's skunk Im referring to hes definitely the guy to talk to.
> 
> 
> Wow, lurking since 2011...Im flattered you posted here first! As for the thread name, it just seemed so fitting.....
> ...


Yea. I've grown some of his stuff. Its legit. Its just been a while and I knew he was dealing with Oregon for a while.

I looked at his site. Ill hit him up again.


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 6, 2018)

OES left a bad taste in my mouth. They seem to be "too busy" to deal with their customers.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 6, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> OES left a bad taste in my mouth. They seem to be "too busy" to deal with their customers.


I never dealt with them. I dealt with shoreline directly and got some testers. It was a bad year and I got all my outdoors taken and had to chop all indoors due to a legal scare.

I need to order some more off of him and finish it out and document it.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 6, 2018)

Hmmm good to know 

What us banks are on your Christmas card list ?


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 6, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I never dealt with them. I dealt with shoreline directly and got some testers. It was a bad year and I got all my outdoors taken and had to chop all indoors due to a legal scare.
> 
> I need to order some more off of him and finish it out and document it.


Im going to drop my lemon skunk run (since i have run it before) 
To roll in some of shorelineog's testers

So ill be running some gps and shoreline gear

Actually im quite interested see them together
For germ rates ,growth ect


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 6, 2018)

Greatlakesgenetics and Greenpointseeds are tops in my book. OES was good and all, but now their stock is on empty all the time, they got super slow at delivering, and they dont respond to customers on their site or on here (which caused me to miss out on a purchase I was trying to make but couldnt because of issues on their website during the revamp. Seems like everything went downhill after they revamped their website.


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 7, 2018)

_*Plaza Boss*_ (#1 & #2) smoke report
There was very little different between the two plants other than #2 smelled much stronger. All else is basically the same so I will combine the smoke report to reflect this.
  
*Smell-* 8/10. Its been in jars for a cpl weeks now and its taking on an acidic, vomit, soured milk smell on top of the syrup/wet tobacco it had on the plant. Im a fan of odd & pungent smells with weed, and this ones got both!
*Taste-* 7/10. Has a very mellow flavor -much more mellow than you would expect with such a "different" smell. Big smooth hits and zero choke. Has the sweet tobacco flavor on every hit. I was anticipating this to be harsh and to my welcomed suprise it is very smooth on both inhale and exhale.
*Potency-* 8/10. Buzz was very cerebral. Hits quick with no creeper. Hangtime for the buzz was noteworthy as well. Wont wreck your day if you smoke early. Nice pain relieving properties and is a great social weed. My sis was a total chatter box after smoking. I couldnt get a word in edgewise haha
*Bag appeal- 6*/10 Though the colas were huge, the buds are a bit fluffy and had a lot of foxtailing. I believe the allure of this bud are in its smells, high and flavors.

Another nug in the jar. On to the next......


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 8, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Greatlakesgenetics and Greenpointseeds are tops in my book. OES was good and all, but now their stock is on empty all the time, they got super slow at delivering, and they dont respond to customers on their site or on here (which caused me to miss out on a purchase I was trying to make but couldnt because of issues on their website during the revamp. Seems like everything went downhill after they revamped their website.


I hear you on OES being to busy to respond.
I sent out an email to him after poor germination on some "old stock" seeds, that were not advertised as "old".
I finally had to contact the breeder for answers.

One seedbank, I've had great luck with is Neptune Seeds. They carry some great breeders and usually rival OES on drop day of Seed Junky.


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 9, 2018)

Look who finally showed up to the party. Mothers Milk throwing out new veg now.....its on boys n girls.


----------



## MidWestMayhem (Apr 10, 2018)

Is that mothers milk revegging after being cut?

Also, quick question red. Can't recall if this is in this post or not so sorry for that if it is 

Do you usually always grow in hydroton for your flood and drain tables? And what holds the plant up in the pot, just hydroton? Sorry if this is hella basic, but thats where i'm at in terms of hydro heh

Trying to  knowledge tho.


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 10, 2018)

MidWestMayhem said:


> Is that mothers milk revegging after being cut?
> 
> Also, quick question red. Can't recall if this is in this post or not so sorry for that if it is
> 
> ...


Correct. I harvested the main cola from it and left the "bottom bush" nugs to reveg since there really wasnt much vegatation on it to begin with.
 
I transplanted it into its own waterfarm bucket and shes been under 24 hrs light for about 4 weeks now.
 

The plants are in 1 gal pots with hydroton when they go into the flood tables. I just use the hydroton in the pots, not the flood tray. By the time they are bulky and top heavy with bud, they are well rooted into the hydroton. Once in a while I'll get a doozie that wants to flip flop all around in the pot, but thats usually right at the end and it means its a monster so I deal with it haha


----------



## MidWestMayhem (Apr 10, 2018)

Awesome thanks man.

On your re veg operation - where does it go from here. Will you let the buds on there already stay until it has re-flowered? Or will you take them off before you start to re-flower it.

Also, I may have worded the hydroton question poorly. I meant are they rooted in the hydroton in the pots, or do you have the hydroton covering like a rockwool cube or something.

Reason I ask is I am looking into building my own F&D tray, to plant new clones. I use an aeroponic type cloner that just keeps the roots in the air. I'm trying to figure out the best way to move them to the table without damaging the roots, just not sure what the best medium is to use with aeroponic cloning.

Thanks again man. Really appreciate the help!


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 10, 2018)

MidWestMayhem said:


> Awesome thanks man.
> 
> On your re veg operation - where does it go from here. Will you let the buds on there already stay until it has re-flowered? Or will you take them off before you start to re-flower it.
> 
> ...


I wont be flowering the momma plants in the veg room. Once it goes 100% back into "veg" I'll take cuts from her and root them. Once the cuts are rooted, I'll transplant into the flood tables and flower them off. I keep the mommas around to get cuts from whenever I like. Now that it is showing signs of actual re-veg and is producing new stems with foliage, I can chop off most of the buds on there. Not sure if you can make it out in the pic, but there are like 5 buds left on the plant, and in the center mass (unseen in pic) has a cluster of small bud/leaf which is where most of the new veg is coming from. I'll be removing the 5 buds today and leaving the center mass. I'll get some pics for ya in a bit.

About the hydroton-
I usually just transplant them in the hydroton unless it is from seed or if I rooted a cut in a grow plug. Other than that, I just transplant a rooted cut into the 1 gal and bury it with hydroton and get to flooding. I'll usually see roots coming from the bottom of the pot in 3-5 days or so.
I think key to this is letting them get "thirsty" so the roots have to search for water. Careful though because its a fine line between thirsty and starved. Set your flood times accordingly. Aeroponic rooted cuts will work perfect for you in this type of F&D application with hydroton.


----------



## MidWestMayhem (Apr 10, 2018)

Awesome. I wasn't sure if you could straight up root them in hydroton or not.

Much appreciated.  

And that makes sense about just using the flowering cut for vegging / moms / clones. Can you even re-flower like that? No idea how that would work ha


----------



## Randomestguy (Apr 12, 2018)

Yo I read you run a perpetual setup, I'm possibly upgrading to that soon, was wondering how big veg and flower tents gotta be relative to each other as my current is 5x5 and I was thinking 4x4 for veg. Not quite sure if I'd need same sized tents as I believe switching to flower causes only vertical growth and they'd be stuck at 4x4 size and the extra space in flowering would be wasted- not quite sure what the case is, but I plan for led veg light and covering a large space with led starts getting pricy. Bigger than 4x4 might be out of my very sad looking budget, thanks for any light shed on the matter


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 12, 2018)

Randomestguy said:


> Yo I read you run a perpetual setup, I'm possibly upgrading to that soon, was wondering how big veg and flower tents gotta be relative to each other as my current is 5x5 and I was thinking 4x4 for veg. Not quite sure if I'd need same sized tents as I believe switching to flower causes only vertical growth and they'd be stuck at 4x4 size and the extra space in flowering would be wasted- not quite sure what the case is, but I plan for led veg light and covering a large space with led starts getting pricy. Bigger than 4x4 might be out of my very sad looking budget, thanks for any light shed on the matter


I try to run perpetual when I can, but it doesnt always work out so nice with flowering times or room issues haha. 

Lots of variables there to give a definite answer for veg/flower room space. If you keep veg under control with topping/LST etc, you can do a lot more in veg with smaller spaces. If you do a SOG with lots of single cola plants it would be a piece of cake with very little veg time. If you are going for bushes, you will have not much room for a small number of plants, plus running longer veg times etc. Just kinda depends on how your gonna grow em out. Also, some strains grow up, and some grow outward (just think Indica vs. Sativa) so how they fit the tent will differ from strain to strain as well. As for room space, I've found it better to have it and not need it then to need it and not have it. I've been told my room is under utilized which is true, but Im not at all cramped, I can reach everything with ease, I can move about in my room without damaging plants or knocking stuff over and I have room to expand if I ever choose to. My last grow room was tight and I felt like a bull in a china shoppe every time I tried to do anything in there.

Whats your budget and expectations for the LED lighting if you dont mind me asking? Are you a diy'er? I might be able to help you out with a parts list and build plans for an "affordable" led lighting fixture. I built my last light for less than $1 per watt.


----------



## Randomestguy (Apr 12, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> I try to run perpetual when I can, but it doesnt always work out so nice with flowering times or room issues haha.
> 
> Lots of variables there to give a definite answer for veg/flower room space. If you keep veg under control with topping/LST etc, you can do a lot more in veg with smaller spaces. If you do a SOG with lots of single cola plants it would be a piece of cake with very little veg time. If you are going for bushes, you will have not much room for a small number of plants, plus running longer veg times etc. Just kinda depends on how your gonna grow em out. Also, some strains grow up, and some grow outward (just think Indica vs. Sativa) so how they fit the tent will differ from strain to strain as well. As for room space, I've found it better to have it and not need it then to need it and not have it. I've been told my room is under utilized which is true, but Im not at all cramped, I can reach everything with ease, I can move about in my room without damaging plants or knocking stuff over and I have room to expand if I ever choose to. My last grow room was tight and I felt like a bull in a china shoppe every time I tried to do anything in there.
> 
> Whats your budget and expectations for the LED lighting if you dont mind me asking? Are you a diy'er? I might be able to help you out with a parts list and build plans for an "affordable" led lighting fixture. I built my last light for less than $1 per watt.


I'm not opposed to diy really just money being the limiting factor, led so the power bill ain't through the roof with my 1000w hid. All I need is enough to veg the space, I'm thinking 4 trees cuz you're really just waiting on flowering so there's plenty of veg time (something like start 1 seed and clone a tent because of the long veg, also if it's all clones it'll be fairly uniform). Thinking 4x4 maybe 5x5 (current tent 5x5) and I've got 200 but I'm hoping on a friend loaning me 200-250 so 450$ for EVERYTHING tops. Only 4 also means I can fill it as much as possible and just unzip the tent and access all no prob. Ummm I think I covered most everything. Seriously thanks on the help, only just recently got this grow set up so any money saved is a lifesaver.


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 12, 2018)

Im killing it in my momma room (roughly 40"x40") with only 200W. 
The fixture measures 20" x 20" . Looking at about $200 for the complete build if you are starting from scratch. Cant say I'd flower in a 4x4 with it, but it sure vegges 4 plants very well in my similar sized area.
 

You can see it is well lit in there with only the 200W. 


Gorilla Glue momma is seeing good light from top to bottom and shes no small thin plant. Even the underbush is green and healthy.


----------



## Randomestguy (Apr 13, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Im killing it in my momma room (roughly 40"x40") with only 200W.
> The fixture measures 20" x 20" . Looking at about $200 for the complete build if you are starting from scratch. Cant say I'd flower in a 4x4 with it, but it sure vegges 4 plants very well in my similar sized area.
> View attachment 4121142
> 
> ...


Hell yeah, thatd be perfect 1 cob per plant lol. The light I had in mind (viparspectra 900w, 418 or something actual draw) is like $250 but I'd gladly diy to save 50 bucks and get that better power draw. All honesty to get a quote I would've had to learn how to build a cob research the best price:quality components and if it wasn't cheaper it would've been wasted effort, but it looks like I now have a project to start on. If you wouldn't mind sharing your setup build just a few tweaks to get those extra square feet and it'd be perfect. I'm not gonna say that I'm an electric engineer but I'm quite comfortable with electronics, my father is an electrician and I grew up playing with circuit boards so at least I'm in the frying pan, not the fire lol.


----------



## MidWestMayhem (Apr 13, 2018)

Randomestguy said:


> Hell yeah, thatd be perfect 1 cob per plant lol. The light I had in mind (viparspectra 900w, 418 or something actual draw) is like $250 but I'd gladly diy to save 50 bucks and get that better power draw. All honesty to get a quote I would've had to learn how to build a cob research the best price:quality components and if it wasn't cheaper it would've been wasted effort, but it looks like I now have a project to start on. If you wouldn't mind sharing your setup build just a few tweaks to get those extra square feet and it'd be perfect. I'm not gonna say that I'm an electric engineer but I'm quite comfortable with electronics, my father is an electrician and I grew up playing with circuit boards so at least I'm in the frying pan, not the fire lol.


Please do show us your build  I'm another noob who would love to see another quality led build (just getting started on learning about how to build them myself)


----------



## Randomestguy (Apr 13, 2018)

MidWestMayhem said:


> Please do show us your build  I'm another noob who would love to see another quality led build (just getting started on learning about how to build them myself)


I'm right where you're at, but I'll gladly show it whenever I do start building, probably make a thread for it. Today's to-do list is probably going to be study cob builds until my eyes bleed (being a perfectionist has its pros and cons lol)


----------



## MidWestMayhem (Apr 13, 2018)

Randomestguy said:


> I'm right where you're at, but I'll gladly show it whenever I do start building, probably make a thread for it. Today's to-do list is probably going to be study cob builds until my eyes bleed (being a perfectionist has its pros and cons lol)


Agreed, seems we may be on the same level here haha. Been reading all the diy guides on ledgardener to start - those seem pretty intuitive. Found a 6 part (pretty long - like 6 20 min videos or something) on growmau5's youtube channel... Have watched the 1st, seems to be pretty well done as well.


----------



## Randomestguy (Apr 13, 2018)

MidWestMayhem said:


> Agreed, seems we may be on the same level here haha. Been reading all the diy guides on ledgardener to start - those seem pretty intuitive. Found a 6 part (pretty long - like 6 20 min videos or something) on growmau5's youtube channel... Have watched the 1st, seems to be pretty well done as well.


Yeah same, woking through the guides and stuff, the real challenge is the calculations on voltage/amperage and how it covers the area. While physically building it I wouldn't say it's easy, but rather straightforward.


----------



## Gquebed (Apr 13, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Im killing it in my momma room (roughly 40"x40") with only 200W.
> The fixture measures 20" x 20" . Looking at about $200 for the complete build if you are starting from scratch. Cant say I'd flower in a 4x4 with it, but it sure vegges 4 plants very well in my similar sized area.
> View attachment 4121142
> 
> ...


Hey... just...curious... 

Have you taken any cuts off a mom that was vegged solely under COB? 
And, if so, have you noticed and differences in how long it takes them to root up? 
Or any differences at all?


----------



## 0321Marine (Apr 13, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> He makes a lot of ladys wet? Seriously


I just died.


----------



## Randomestguy (Apr 13, 2018)

I also gotta ask how everything was 200, looked up that stuff and I was hitting over 200 not counting frame and micro management stuff


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 13, 2018)

Randomestguy said:


> I also gotta ask how everything was 200, looked up that stuff and I was hitting over 200 not counting frame and micro management stuff


I had stuff from previous builds like thermal paste, wire, potentiometers and some hardware/nuts/bolts. I also bought waterproof junction boxes. 

Citizen CLU048 1212 80cri 3000K-4000K if used for flower & veg: 
https://cobkits.com/product/citizen-clu048-1212-80cri-gen5/

Meanwell HLG-185h-c1400B driver: 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00HKJOHBC/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

120mm pin fin heatsinks:
https://horticulturelightinggroup.com/collections/diy/products/sst120-passive-heatsink-kit

BJB Solderless Holders:
https://cobkits.com/product/bjb-holder-for-clu048/

Thermal Pads 
https://cobkits.com/product/arctic-thermal-pads-for-citizen-clu048-series/

18-20ga solid wire rated 300V can be found on ebay for under $4, 100K potentiometer from ebay $1 (bag of 10 was $11 from china), aluminum angle (12' @ $1.09 per foot, hardware/nuts/bolts etc about $10. 
If you didnt have not a single piece of anything, and started the build from scratch your looking at about $210 total for a true 200W COB led light thats dimmable.


----------



## Randomestguy (Apr 13, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> I had stuff from previous builds like thermal paste, wire, potentiometers and some hardware/nuts/bolts. I also bought waterproof junction boxes.
> 
> Citizen CLU048 1212 80cri 3000K-4000K if used for flower & veg:
> https://cobkits.com/product/citizen-clu048-1212-80cri-gen5/
> ...


Ok that makes more sense I looked at those cob chips but they were out of the 5k so I kept looking.
ones I looked at were 15 bucks and I counted it for 5 of them cuz I feel a dice pattern would be a smidgen better and cobkits was out of the 185 driver so I went for the next size up in the calculations.

Both of which would make the price balloon lol, thanks man.

Ima go run the math on what driver would do 5 of those hopefully the same one, I also should've looked more at different sites for better pricing lol. (Edit: unless they changed price recently or something that link to the heatsinks like 55 bucks 4 of em would be more than the whole setup lmao)edit: the sequel, does 'a' and 'b' style make any difference? Having a built in potentiometer seems better than buying a separate one and soldering it in, not that I'm opposed just less work, unless the a b is cc and cv specific


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 13, 2018)

Randomestguy said:


> Ok that makes more sense I looked at those cob chips but they were out of the 5k so I kept looking.
> ones I looked at were 15 bucks and I counted it for 5 of them cuz I feel a dice pattern would be a smidgen better and cobkits was out of the 185 driver so I went for the next size up in the calculations.
> 
> Both of which would make the price balloon lol, thanks man.
> ...


The built in dimmers on A drivers arent for constant use for dimming like an external pot is on a B driver. Thats why most folks get B driver if you need dimming.
The $200 example is for the light I built specifically. If you have 5 heatsinks, 5 cobs, 5 thermal pads,larger frame for 5 cobs etc instead of 4, and a different higher powered driver the price is obviously going to be more than I said. 4000K is working great in my veg so far.
The 1212's are 36V cobs so you will need a higher output voltage driver to run 5 cobs since the HLG185H-C1400B is only 143V output. Im pretty sure they are all CC. You would need something like the HLG240 to add additional cobs. The prices I put links up for are gonna be the cheapest you will find in the US. You will likely need to order from Alibaba in bulk to get anything cheaper.


----------



## Randomestguy (Apr 13, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> The built in dimmers on A drivers arent for constant use for dimming like an external pot is on a B driver. Thats why most folks get B driver if you need dimming.
> The $200 example is for the light I built specifically. If you have 5 heatsinks, 5 cobs, 5 thermal pads,larger frame for 5 cobs etc instead of 4, and a different higher powered driver the price is obviously going to be more than I said. 4000K is working great in my veg so far.
> The 1212's are 36V cobs so you will need a higher output voltage driver to run 5 cobs since the HLG185H-C1400B is only 143V output. Im pretty sure they are all CC. You would need something like the HLG240 to add additional cobs. The prices I put links up for are gonna be the cheapest you will find in the US. You will likely need to order from Alibaba in bulk to get anything cheaper.


yeah I realised after the fact, 5 collectively raises the price I really just picked a random cob that looked like it fit the specs at first lol, i figured it wouldn't make a huge difference but wrong choices was 300+ before i knew what i do now. Alls I meant on the heatsink is its 20 bucks on cobkit, figured there might be some error just wanted to point it out. Also yeah the 240 driver is what I'll be going for been researching all day, eyes bleeding, I think I'm finally comfortable with the parts and lingo, I'll still need to price check some of the stuff but my shopping list is looking almost complete. Pretty much just get the heatsinks from cobkits as well (unless that's why shipping would be so much) and then the rest like yours was.


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 13, 2018)

Randomestguy said:


> yeah I realised after the fact, 5 collectively raises the price I really just picked a random cob that looked like it fit the specs at first lol, i figured it wouldn't make a huge difference but wrong choices was 300+ before i knew what i do now. Alls I meant on the heatsink is its 20 bucks on cobkit, figured there might be some error just wanted to point it out. Also yeah the 240 driver is what I'll be going for been researching all day, eyes bleeding, I think I'm finally comfortable with the parts and lingo, I'll still need to price check some of the stuff but my shopping list is looking almost complete. Pretty much just get the heatsinks from cobkits as well (unless that's why shipping would be so much) and then the rest like yours was.


Cobkits heatsinks cost more (all he stocks are 130-140mm). HLG was the cheapest I found for 120mm heatsinks. I had 4 shipped to my door for like $67 total I believe? I dont think cobkits even does 120mm anymore. If he does, its just for prebuilt engines.


----------



## Randomestguy (Apr 13, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Cobkits heatsinks cost more (all he stocks are 130-140mm). HLG was the cheapest I found for 120mm heatsinks. I had 4 shipped to my door for like $67 total I believe? I dont think cobkits even does 120mm anymore. If he does, its just for prebuilt engines.


Yeah 120 out of stock but it's like 19 per 133mm, that link says 55 apiece


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 13, 2018)

Gquebed said:


> Hey... just...curious...
> 
> Have you taken any cuts off a mom that was vegged solely under COB?
> And, if so, have you noticed and differences in how long it takes them to root up?
> Or any differences at all?


Sorry, I cant say I have a momma thats been brought up solely on led lighting.




Randomestguy said:


> Yeah 120 out of stock but it's like 19 per 133mm, that link says 55 apiece


Its $55 for (4) 120mm pieces and like $11 for shipping them all. Send em an email. Chances are they just havent updated the site.


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 13, 2018)

[email protected]
You'll hear a lot of folks tell you "just add another $100 and do this...."
or "it wont be that good, you gotta buy this new thing called..." etc. My build is cheap and it works. Like I said, we aint flowering with it, just vegging. Do with it what you will.
Look at some of the $400 200W prefab lights for sale......they are the exact same thing I built for under $200 all parts shipped to my door.


----------



## Randomestguy (Apr 14, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Sorry, I cant say I have a momma thats been brought up solely on led lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> Its $55 for (4) 120mm pieces and like $11 for shipping them all. Send em an email. Chances are they just havent updated the site.


Ah gotcha lol guess I just saw 55 and went NOPE, I'm also considering led strips cuz in another thread was told they get way better coverage and are in the same price range, this is total speculation as I don't really know the penetration and spread of the respective lights but the better spread in the strips makes me think it it could be kind of a t5 situation where it won't penetrate the canopy as well, any insight on that?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 14, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> [email protected]
> You'll hear a lot of folks tell you "just add another $100 and do this...."
> or "it wont be that good, you gotta buy this new thing called..." etc. My build is cheap and it works. Like I said, we aint flowering with it, just vegging. Do with it what you will.
> Look at some of the $400 200W prefab lights for sale......they are the exact same thing I built for under $200 all parts shipped to my door.


I'm running 200 watts of citizen cobs in my flower cab. 2x4. I have a 2x2 veg. Some are 12/12 from seed and some get a few weeks veg.

I have around 10 of these in my flower cab. This is the smallest one. So 10 this big or bigger. Pretty much 12/12 from seed except a few bigger ones.

Bubba kush.

Hard as a rock. I'm surprised at what a couple hundred watts can do.

Not trying to hijack. I haven't been keeping up with my threads. Just thought I would show you what I was up to.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Apr 14, 2018)

@HydroRed Hi Bud curious as to what PPM (700 scale?) you are running in veg for your mega crop? I moved up to full strength on my first run and they still seem to light green, I am hesitant to change because I am not familiar with the strains I am running for this batch but I do like a darker green leave then I am getting on all of them. So I figured I would see where you are to compare. Thanks for any input.


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 14, 2018)

BleedsGreen said:


> @HydroRed Hi Bud curious as to what PPM (700 scale?) you are running in veg for your mega crop? I moved up to full strength on my first run and they still seem to light green, I am hesitant to change because I am not familiar with the strains I am running for this batch but I do like a darker green leave then I am getting on all of them. So I figured I would see where you are to compare. Thanks for any input.


I use the 500 scale for ppm. I run on average about 3-5 g per gallon for momma/mature veg plants depending on size and how fast she drinks. My ppm usually come in around 850 or so with tap water at 100 ppm before nutes when I change res or top off. This is with 5g per gallon. Best advice I can give is to feed a tad heavier than you currently are and back off when burnt tips/clawing or dark leaves become evident with that strain. My GG4 momma is a heavy feeder like that and wont even flinch at 6g per gal.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 14, 2018)

BleedsGreen said:


> @HydroRed Hi Bud curious as to what PPM (700 scale?) you are running in veg for your mega crop? I moved up to full strength on my first run and they still seem to light green, I am hesitant to change because I am not familiar with the strains I am running for this batch but I do like a darker green leave then I am getting on all of them. So I figured I would see where you are to compare. Thanks for any input.


Thats going to be very dependant on the strains and ENVIRONMENT AS you should tailor your feed to the environment first then your strains


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 14, 2018)

Randomestguy said:


> Ah gotcha lol guess I just saw 55 and went NOPE, I'm also considering led strips cuz in another thread was told they get way better coverage and are in the same price range, this is total speculation as I don't really know the penetration and spread of the respective lights but the better spread in the strips makes me think it it could be kind of a t5 situation where it won't penetrate the canopy as well, any insight on that?


No experience with the strips but I see a lot of folks raving about them. Im not familiar with pricepoints with them either. Sorry I couldnt be more help to ya.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Apr 14, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> I use the 500 scale for ppm. I run on average about 3-5 g per gallon for momma/mature veg plants depending on size and how fast she drinks. My ppm usually come in around 850 or so with tap water at 100 ppm before nutes when I change res or top off. This is with 5g per gallon. Best advice I can give is to feed a tad heavier than you currently are and back off when burnt tips/clawing or dark leaves become evident with that strain. My GG4 momma is a heavy feeder like that and wont even flinch at 6g per gal.


Are you weighing it out with a scale? I was using a teaspoon measure and I think my math may have been off too. I am going to change it again tonight and I will weigh the nuts this time. Thanks for the advice guys!


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 14, 2018)

BleedsGreen said:


> Are you weighing it out with a scale? I was using a teaspoon measure and I think my math may have been off too. I am going to change it again tonight and I will weigh the nuts this time. Thanks for the advice guys!


Yes, weighed with a digi.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 14, 2018)

Scale is the only way to go with dry nutes


----------



## BleedsGreen (Apr 14, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Scale is the only way to go with dry nutes


Just so happens I have a few of those  I will use the scale when I change the water tonight. Thank again guys!


----------



## Randomestguy (Apr 14, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> No experience with the strips but I see a lot of folks raving about them. Im not familiar with pricepoints with them either. Sorry I couldnt be more help to ya.


You good bro, already been a massive help in getting the basics down. I'm considering maybe for 4 but with a higher amperage for better wattage cuz my space would be slightly bigger than yours, I'd just have to get a driver rated for a higher wattage at whatever proper mA I believe, only downside is less efficiency right?


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 14, 2018)

Randomestguy said:


> You good bro, already been a massive help in getting the basics down. I'm considering maybe for 4 but with a higher amperage for better wattage cuz my space would be slightly bigger than yours, I'd just have to get a driver rated for a higher wattage at whatever proper mA I believe, only downside is less efficiency right?


The difference in efficiency wil be very miniscule if noticable at all. Pay attention to the temp/max wattage rating on heatsinks though if you up the wattage of the driver and decide on another heatsink than the one I posted a link for. The ones I posted the link to are good to 60 or 70W I believe so if you upped the wattage with an HLG240 driver it would put you right around the max wattage of the heatsink.


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 14, 2018)

ok, just looked and they are rated for 65W max at 1.75 A (36-40V cobs)


----------



## Randomestguy (Apr 14, 2018)

Ye, thank god I had basic electrical engineering drilled into my head at an early age, after getting a handle on the different components involved I'm getting pretty comfortable with cobs, my cheap ass just scraped the grinder so I'll leave math for later but the 50~v cobs may be something to look at I don't remember but I'm hoping I saw them for 15, cuz that'd be 280w at 1.4amps for 4 which seems sexy, about what area does a cob hit? I've been having trouble finding that so I can't really get a feel for what exactly it would cover.  ain't smoked since planting ma bebes go grinder/bowl scrape


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 14, 2018)

Randomestguy said:


> Ye, thank god I had basic electrical engineering drilled into my head at an early age, after getting a handle on the different components involved I'm getting pretty comfortable with cobs, my cheap ass just scraped the grinder so I'll leave math for later but the 50~v cobs may be something to look at I don't remember but I'm hoping I saw them for 15, cuz that'd be 280w at 1.4amps for 4 which seems sexy, _*about what area does a cob hit? I've been having trouble finding that so I can't really get a feel for what exactly it would cover. *_ ain't smoked since planting ma bebes go grinder/bowl scrape


I dont think there is a spec for area coverage per cob since there are too many variables to consider for gauging in this manner. Wattage, spacial design with cobs, and frame design would have everything to do with that though.


----------



## Randomestguy (Apr 14, 2018)

Ah damn, well I got a sizeable chunk of time before the perpetual cycle lines up at a good point, cuz I'm 2 weeks in, guess I'll just have to dig around and see what's best for a 4x4 without underpowering it while maintaining a decent price, thanks for all the assistance so far, went from ' 'what's a cob' to being able to build one, just gotta fine tune the specs now


----------



## Little Dog (Apr 15, 2018)

@HydroRed! Man, I hate asking dumb questions or taking up anyone's time. But I'm sure that you have the answer. Greatlakes and Origonelite, do they accept cash payment when paying for orders? I can't tell on Greatlakes site if I can or not without signing up first. Haven't checked on Oregonelite. I'm just a little concerned about which US banks to use. I'm sure these two and Greenpoint would be able to supply all my needs. (Greenpoint is fantastic, great service). I just need to pay in cash. I appreciate it. Thanks my friend. Have a good one.

Great thread by the way. Informative to say the least. Thank you.


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 15, 2018)

Little Dog said:


> @HydroRed! Man, I hate asking dumb questions or taking up anyone's time. But I'm sure that you have the answer. Greatlakes and Origonelite, do they accept cash payment when paying for orders? I can't tell on Greatlakes site if I can or not without signing up first. Haven't checked on Oregonelite. I'm just a little concerned about which US banks to use. I'm sure these two and Greenpoint would be able to supply all my needs. (Greenpoint is fantastic, great service). I just need to pay in cash. I appreciate it. Thanks my friend. Have a good one.
> 
> Great thread by the way. Informative to say the least. Thank you.


_*DO NOT GO TO Oregon Elite Seeds.*_ 
Use GreatLakesGenetics or GreenpointSeeds. I 'll send you a pm with details on cash pymnt


----------



## Randomestguy (Apr 15, 2018)

Little Dog said:


> @HydroRed! Man, I hate asking dumb questions or taking up anyone's time. But I'm sure that you have the answer. Greatlakes and Origonelite, do they accept cash payment when paying for orders? I can't tell on Greatlakes site if I can or not without signing up first. Haven't checked on Oregonelite. I'm just a little concerned about which US banks to use. I'm sure these two and Greenpoint would be able to supply all my needs. (Greenpoint is fantastic, great service). I just need to pay in cash. I appreciate it. Thanks my friend. Have a good one.
> 
> Great thread by the way. Informative to say the least. Thank you.


I'd throw bitcoin out there cuz other than a small fee (prob less than mailing) that's faster and I'd say more secure. Idk those specifically, but a lot do offer the option.


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 22, 2018)

@shorelineOG Testers are lifting their skirts. 3 of 4 PCK x Sour Grapes are girls so far. 1 of 2 Sour D x Shoreline is a girl.

_*PCK x Sour Grapes*_


_*Sour D x Shoreline *_


Bad Dawg is 4 girls out of 5! I had a double tap root on one of the seeds, and after reading a bit discovered someone had the same thing with more than one of their Black Berry Banana Kush x LBL as well over on Z-labs.
( https://www.z-labs.nl/community/topic/667-blackberry-banana-kush-x-lbl/ )

_*Black Berry Banana Kush x LBL
 
*_


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 22, 2018)

3 of 6 "Orange Blossom Special" booted out for having balls, and 2 more are suspect.
Fingers crossed I get at least 1 girl from the 6.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Apr 23, 2018)

That is a bummer, hoping for a female for you!


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 23, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> @shorelineOG Testers are lifting their skirts. 3 of 4 PCK x Sour Grapes are girls so far. 1 of 2 Sour D x Shoreline is a girl.
> 
> _*PCK x Sour Grapes*_
> View attachment 4125434
> ...


What's up Red. I'm getting the last of my beans sunk for the houses today. Running lots of different stuff this year. I figured id stop in and say what's up since it's been a while. I'm running some more of that GG#4 we were bullshitting about a while back. Except this time it's going in the sealed GH so I can have some monsters. If you ever get bored and wana play with some strains PM me. I've got a few I think you'd like. Good luck with the little ones bro, hope you get some ladies. I've got some BlackB beans to. I haven't had a chance to play with them yet though. After my green houses are done I'm guna see what's up indoors.

GL Red


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 23, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> 3 of 6 "Orange Blossom Special" booted out for having balls, and 2 more are suspect.
> Fingers crossed I get at least 1 girl from the 6.


Trannys eh


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 23, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> @shorelineOG Testers are lifting their skirts. 3 of 4 PCK x Sour Grapes are girls so far. 1 of 2 Sour D x Shoreline is a girl.
> 
> _*PCK x Sour Grapes*_
> View attachment 4125434
> ...


Nice

Any nose on anything?


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 23, 2018)

BleedsGreen said:


> That is a bummer, hoping for a female for you!


Thanks, I've honestly only got room for about 2 more girls but its nice to be able to "eeney meeny" when they show in abundance haha




Indacouch said:


> What's up Red. I'm getting the last of my beans sunk for the houses today. Running lots of different stuff this year. I figured id stop in and say what's up since it's been a while. I'm running some more of that GG#4 we were bullshitting about a while back. Except this time it's going in the sealed GH so I can have some monsters. If you ever get bored and wana play with some strains PM me. I've got a few I think you'd like. Good luck with the little ones bro, hope you get some ladies. I've got some BlackB beans to. I haven't had a chance to play with them yet though. After my green houses are done I'm guna see what's up indoors.
> 
> GL Red


What up Inda! Im still rockin my GG4 cut and dont have any plans on letting her go any time soon. Shes gonna love the GH and being able to stretch her legs.




Cold$moke said:


> Nice
> 
> Any nose on anything?


No nose really to any of em just yet. I figure in the next week or so I should be able to pick up on something. I have high hopes on those PCK crosses to be gorgeous looking flowers with terps to match. Im pretty excited for this one.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 24, 2018)

Hey, I saw early in the thread that you grew out some Female (breeder) seeds. I grew out their blueberry cheesecake, and I keep going back and forth on it. Not sure if I want to try anything else from them or not. How was your experience with Female seeds?


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 24, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Hey, I saw early in the thread that you grew out some Female (breeder) seeds. I grew out their blueberry cheesecake, and I keep going back and forth on it. Not sure if I want to try anything else from them or not. How was your experience with Female seeds?


It wasnt what I was expecting (more my fault for not digging around on google a bit more) when I grew out "Bubblegummer". My end result with it was a full on menthol scent and flavor to match when I was expecting "pink bubblegum" like the Indiana cut flavor. After googling a bit more on this strain, I found others to have the same experience as I did with it. Had I known it was a menthol/spearmint pheno I would have never grown it. That being said, it grew a bit slow but the buds were on par with what they were supposed to be. Not the heaviest yielder for me so if you are a cash cropper you may wanna take this into consideration, but the flavors and buzz were there.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 24, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> It wasnt what I was expecting (more my fault for not digging around on google a bit more) when I grew out "Bubblegummer". My end result with it was a full on menthol scent and flavor to match when I was expecting "pink bubblegum" like the Indiana cut flavor. After googling a bit more on this strain, I found others to have the same experience as I did with it. Had I known it was a menthol/spearmint pheno I would have never grown it. That being said, it grew a bit slow but the buds were on par with what they were supposed to be. Not the heaviest yielder for me so if you are a cash cropper you may wanna take this into consideration, but the flavors and buzz were there.
> View attachment 4126749 View attachment 4126754


Hey thanks for the response. I'd say thats close to my experience. I had a pheno that was gonna stretch 2x or 3x, and it went more like 3.5x the size. medium amount of medium buds, medium frost and odor. Smoke is pretty good. Letting it cure. I think when I open it I get a whiff of baked goods, but I'm not convinced its not just wishful thinking. i'd give it a solid 6/10 I guess. I did break 1 of 4 main branches off young, but it wasnt going to be a heavy yeilder anyways. 

edit: just saw your photos of it. Damn that has way more appeal than the nugs that came off of mine. Looks really good, id love to have a bit of that on hand as I tend to stockpile berry stuff. I got a bit of Pyramid seeds "galaxy" curing right now thats supposed to be straight mint. its an anniversary present for wife so i havent tried it yet. we will see. it will hit 3.5 months cure when we try it.


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 24, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Hey thanks for the response. I'd say thats close to my experience. I had a pheno that was gonna stretch 2x or 3x, and it went more like 3.5x the size. medium amount of medium buds, medium frost and odor. Smoke is pretty good. Letting it cure. I think when I open it I get a whiff of baked goods, but I'm not convinced its not just wishful thinking. i'd give it a solid 6/10 I guess. I did break 1 of 4 main branches off young, but it wasnt going to be a heavy yeilder anyways.
> 
> edit: just saw your photos of it. Damn that has way more appeal than the nugs that came off of mine. Looks really good, id love to have a bit of that on hand as I tend to stockpile berry stuff. I got a bit of Pyramid seeds "galaxy" curing right now thats supposed to be straight mint. its an anniversary present for wife so i havent tried it yet. we will see. it will hit 3.5 months cure when we try it.


Hell, if your wife is into mint phenos, you surely wanna give the ol Bubblegummer a shot. I only put one bean down and got that pheno. It was like smoking a Newport cigarette and gave the sensation of vicks vapo rub when inhaled. I gave pretty much all of it away haha


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 24, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Hell, if your wife is into mint phenos, you surely wanna give the ol Bubblegummer a shot. I only put one bean down and got that pheno. It was like smoking a Newport cigarette and gave the sensation of vicks vapo rub when inhaled. I gave pretty much all of it away haha


we dont know if we like it or not yet, its just not something either of us had tried. I needed like 10 bucks more to get a freebie, so I just saw it on the single seeds page and it sounded interesting. Real runt of a plant, I popped it and vegged it the same as everything else, and ended up with 18g dry. everything else gave me 3oz or so per plant. even the clones were bigger yeilders. 

I'm just playing around with bodhi gear now. Looking for a rotting meat/corpse pheno.


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## HydroRed (Apr 26, 2018)

Found this on one of the Fruity Pebble OG fem's tonight.
 
It was low on the plant and its only going on wk 3 of flower so hopefully these are signs this will be the only one.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Apr 26, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Found this on one of the Fruity Pebble OG fem's tonight.
> View attachment 4127712
> It was low on the plant and its only going on wk 3 of flower so hopefully these are signs this will be the only one.


I am always out looking for a female companion! Hey Ladies!


----------



## BleedsGreen (Apr 26, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Found this on one of the Fruity Pebble OG fem's tonight.
> View attachment 4127712
> It was low on the plant and its only going on wk 3 of flower so hopefully these are signs this will be the only one.


Damn bro you can't get lucky!


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 26, 2018)

BleedsGreen said:


> Damn bro you can't get lucky!


Its cool, I can deal with one out of all the plants if thats all I get. I still have another pack of these FPOG fems so the outcome of this run will determine if I run them again or if I go to the pack of reg FPOG F3's.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 26, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Hey, I saw early in the thread that you grew out some Female (breeder) seeds. I grew out their blueberry cheesecake, and I keep going back and forth on it. Not sure if I want to try anything else from them or not. How was your experience with Female seeds?


I've grown their c99, lemon kush and one other. I forgot the name. All solid. No herms. Some were keepers. 

They are a decent breeder. As with any breeder sometimes random phenos show up.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 26, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Hell, if your wife is into mint phenos, you surely wanna give the ol Bubblegummer a shot. I only put one bean down and got that pheno. It was like smoking a Newport cigarette and gave the sensation of vicks vapo rub when inhaled. I gave pretty much all of it away haha


Great for lung problems. My mom has copd and she likes the menthol terps. Helps open the lungs up.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 26, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Found this on one of the Fruity Pebble OG fem's tonight.
> View attachment 4127712
> It was low on the plant and its only going on wk 3 of flower so hopefully these are signs this will be the only one.


There was a guy with a thread looking for fruity pebbles og. Seed form? Are more available?


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 26, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> There was a guy with a thread looking for fruity pebbles og. Seed form? Are more available?


I havent seen fems around since I got my fems a cpl months ago. They were giving them as freebies (F3 regs) at great lakes genetics last week though. Might be some "hanging around" if orders didnt get paid for?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 26, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> I havent seen fems around since I got my fems a cpl months ago. They were giving them as freebies (F3 regs) at great lakes genetics last week though. Might be some "hanging around" if orders didnt get paid for?


I'll check. Thanks.


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 28, 2018)

Got all the ladies transplanted into 1 gallons and flooding.


This will be my last seed run for a couple runs. Im ready to get back to monocropping and run a full table of the Mothers Milk clones and another table of GG4 clones.


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 28, 2018)

Not too happy at the moment.
Found all this on one plant of the 10 Fruity Pebble OG FEM's (this has just popped up in the last couple days).




Then I found this on a second plant. 
 
This is how it started the other day on the one thats loaded with em now.
I just chopped down the loaded one, -not even gonna mess with it. I plan to do the same with any more that show. Once I hit 3-4 of the 10 I'll just chop the whole crop and start something new. Dont got the time or energy to be messin with shit like this.
Im gonna get some cuts started since I might end up running clones from the Mothers Milk and the GG4 a bit sooner than I thought.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 28, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Not too happy at the moment.
> Found all this on one plant of the 10 Fruity Pebble OG FEM's (this has just popped up in the last couple days).
> View attachment 4128769
> 
> ...


Yowzas.

I know i cut one outa my setup too for throwin balls..

But id be looking forward to that mothers milk.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 28, 2018)

Was ther any good smells yet on the pebbles before you cut her?


----------



## BleedsGreen (Apr 29, 2018)

That sucks Red! That is a true tranny right there.


----------



## PetFlora (Apr 29, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Not too happy at the moment.
> Found all this on one plant of the 10 Fruity Pebble OG FEM's (this has just popped up in the last couple days).
> View attachment 4128769
> 
> ...


I had a similar situation last grow. I start in coco pods so I removed it and tossed it on my patio. without paying any attention, it got enough water to survive. One day I noticed it and it was loaded with pistils, so I planted it in soil. Damn thing turned into a 8" stacked cola


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 29, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Not too happy at the moment.
> Found all this on one plant of the 10 Fruity Pebble OG FEM's (this has just popped up in the last couple days).
> View attachment 4128769
> 
> ...


Really sorry to hear this Red. I know how much you were looking forward to these. On the bright side good job on catching them.
Cheers


----------



## emeraldbuds (Apr 29, 2018)

Ah shit mate, that really sucks. Was looking forward to seeing the harvest. I found some nanners last week on a BB cheese, pulled her out wasn’t taking chances. 

Hopefully the Star dawg cross tester will have that breed out of it


----------



## lukio (Apr 29, 2018)

beastie boys man! been a while!

bummer about the nanners, dude - thats life i guess! im also heading for the monocrop...quite looking forward to the ease to be honest, ive always run multis and suffered for sure! megacrop still killing it though


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 29, 2018)

lukio said:


> beastie boys man! been a while!
> 
> bummer about the nanners, dude - thats life i guess! im also heading for the monocrop...quite looking forward to the ease to be honest, ive always run multis and suffered for sure! megacrop still killing it though


Ya, shit happens. Gotta run em to know em. Speaking of - it will be good to get back to what I know and have already grown with the Mothers Milk and the GG4.....proven winners IMHO.


----------



## lukio (Apr 29, 2018)

haha that tat reminds me of one my best pals, that decided, after a three day bender it would be a good idea to get a similar positioned tattoo spell checked by his dyslexic mate in just as a precarious state...

...it didnt end well..

if i can find a pic i'll show ya! its hilariously awful


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 29, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Was ther any good smells yet on the pebbles before you cut her?


Not too much. Pretty standard bitter stink of early mini flowers but nothing distinctive. Not gonna lie, this run of the FPOG FEMs is a hot mess so far. Throwing nanners, balls, and some have unreal stretch and its still trying to stretch. Im about to cut the tops off of a few of them. If you didnt know any better, you'd think they were different strains by how they are growing now in flower. I aint half way through this flower period and Im ready to get on to something else. I'd like to see a few grows of this fem seed from jaws, but I cant find any. Im wondering if these were even tested before being sold?


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 30, 2018)

It took some digging, but I found it. The FPOG fems were known (by Jaws) to be bunk hemie plants that threw balls and nanners EXACTLY like mine in week 2 of flower. He even said he was scrapping the FEM project in this FPOG FEM tester thread on Firestax lol
Check this out...
https://www.firestax.com/forum/jaws-genetics-grows/5020-testers-fpog-f1-cereal-fem-s

I still got another pack of this garbage too


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 30, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> It took some digging, but I found it. The FPOG fems were known (by Jaws) to be bunk hemie plants that threw balls and nanners EXACTLY like mine in week 2 of flower. He even said he was scrapping the FEM project in this FPOG FEM tester thread on Firestax lol
> Check this out...
> https://www.firestax.com/forum/jaws-genetics-grows/5020-testers-fpog-f1-cereal-fem-s
> 
> I still got another pack of this garbage too


Well that sucks


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 30, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> It took some digging, but I found it. The FPOG fems were known (by Jaws) to be bunk hemie plants that threw balls and nanners EXACTLY like mine in week 2 of flower. He even said he was scrapping the FEM project in this FPOG FEM tester thread on Firestax lol
> Check this out...
> https://www.firestax.com/forum/jaws-genetics-grows/5020-testers-fpog-f1-cereal-fem-s
> 
> I still got another pack of this garbage too


How did you get the packs? Sucks if a breeder knowingly distributed or allowed to be sold without warning, seems that testers had negative results and breeder was not out in front of it to prevent distribution. Wierd that breeder admitted to an issue then suddenly lost all his breeding stock? We gotta get our heads out the black market mentality, with legalization happening it is critical we maintain a solid base of heirloom strains for the future. 

Steps down from soap box.


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 30, 2018)

Just found another thread where Jaws says there were multiple reports of intersex issues early in flower along with mutants. He says *again* in this thread that they will not be released (and that he took a $12K loss on it).....yet here I am with a grow full of it and another unopened pack of this shit.


I just read the date on my pack and it it from 11/21/2016....the same time all this was going on with the testers reporting intersex issues and mutant plants.
JAWS can eat a dick.


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 30, 2018)

That blows sorry bud


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 30, 2018)

Im so done buying seeds or dealing with shady seed banks. Too many money grubbers now that just dont have any scruples anymore. Its just about the dollar. Most start with the love, but almost always fall to the dollar -no matter what and at any compromise. Whether it be their breeder name on a pack, reputation, or their customers safety of personal information....in the end its all about gettin money. Reputation means shit these days and it fucked up that nobody calls these fuckin lames out on this kinda shit. Bottom line, Im done buying anything from anyone.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 30, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Im so done buying seeds or dealing with shady seed banks. Too many money grubbers now that just dont have any scruples anymore. Its just about the dollar. Most start with the love, but almost always fall to the dollar -no matter what and at any compromise. Whether it be their breeder name on a pack, reputation, or their customers safety of personal information....in the end its all about gettin money. Reputation means shit these days and it fucked up that nobody calls these fuckin lames out on this kinda shit. Bottom line, Im done buying anything from anyone.


I feel ya bud 
This is why i went seed crazy to stock up on regs to try some chucks of my own

If i start any crosses youll be on my freebie list


----------



## GroErr (Apr 30, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Im so done buying seeds or dealing with shady seed banks. Too many money grubbers now that just dont have any scruples anymore. Its just about the dollar. Most start with the love, but almost always fall to the dollar -no matter what and at any compromise. Whether it be their breeder name on a pack, reputation, or their customers safety of personal information....in the end its all about gettin money. Reputation means shit these days and it fucked up that nobody calls these fuckin lames out on this kinda shit. Bottom line, Im done buying anything from anyone.


I started chucking for many of the reasons you stated above, it's a shame there's so many money grabbers. Come on, any breeder who puts out S1's from an F1 should be shot & pissed on and it seems to be common. I can see the odd nanner pop from even a worked line, but releasing untested genetics (without disclaimer and charging for the shit?) is just downright criminal. Anything of interest you see, just pm, no fems, not even freebie F1's unless I've run a couple of packs with no issues.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## HydroRed (Apr 30, 2018)

Ok, Im cooled down now and not feeling so salty though I still feel 100% about every word I said in my last post.. I've decided to run my own crosses of stuff I know is proven winners. Then I know exactly what it is, what it is capable of, and I will use my time and energy in testing my own gear instead of paying to basically test other folks untested chucks. 




Cold$moke said:


> I feel ya bud
> This is why i went seed crazy to stock up on regs to try some chucks of my own
> 
> If i start any crosses youll be on my freebie list





GroErr said:


> I started chucking for many of the reasons you stated above, it's a shame there's so many money grabbers. Come on, any breeder who puts out S1's from an F1 should be shot & pissed on and it seems to be common. I can see the odd nanner pop from even a worked line, but releasing untested genetics (without disclaimer and charging for the shit?) is just downright criminal. Anything of interest you see, just pm, no fems, not even freebie F1's unless I've run a couple of packs with no issues.


There needs to be more of this ^^^


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 30, 2018)

Cant wait to see the sluts the whore house "puts out"


----------



## MidWestMayhem (May 1, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Ok, Im cooled down now and not feeling so salty though I still feel 100% about every word I said in my last post.. I've decided to run my own crosses of stuff I know is proven winners. Then I know exactly what it is, what it is capable of, and I will use my time and energy in testing my own gear instead of paying to basically test other folks untested chucks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear about your latest seeds... Shitty. 

Maybe a question will cheer you up? haha. So i'm considering making a homemade 5x5 flood drain table. Been thinking a 55 gallon res will be enough... Just wondering about some quality hydro growers thoughts on the matter. Also, I was probably going to try and run 25 plants in a SOG. 

Numbers seem okay on this ha?


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 1, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Just found another thread where Jaws says there were multiple reports of intersex issues early in flower along with mutants. He says *again* in this thread that they will not be released (and that he took a $12K loss on it).....yet here I am with a grow full of it and another unopened pack of this shit.
> 
> 
> I just read the date on my pack and it it from 11/21/2016....the same time all this was going on with the testers reporting intersex issues and mutant plants.
> JAWS can eat a dick.


I hate to like that. That sucks man. Win some lose some. It's always a gamble with new stuff.

Don't let it get you down. There are some legit breeders out there. 

Seems some of the best strains I've gotten lately have been given to me. 

We need a cannabis seed collective. Trade seeds.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 2, 2018)

Thats the whole reason to start chucking for me 

Is to find gear no one else has!

I dont wana order the same shit as the next guy 

I want that new Frontier shit lol or the old classic you just cant find any more


----------



## Cold$moke (May 2, 2018)

Although i gota say Red convinced me to hit bodhi back up for mothers milk based on Red's 
Excellent smoke discription

I orderd a pack


----------



## HydroRed (May 2, 2018)

MidWestMayhem said:


> Sorry to hear about your latest seeds... Shitty.
> 
> Maybe a question will cheer you up? haha. So i'm considering making a homemade 5x5 flood drain table. Been thinking a 55 gallon res will be enough... Just wondering about some quality hydro growers thoughts on the matter. Also, I was probably going to try and run 25 plants in a SOG.
> 
> Numbers seem okay on this ha?


55 gal should be more than enough. Plus if it is bigger than you need, you wont need to top off your res as often and your numbers (pH & ppm) should likely be more consistant the larger the res. If you can have 25 plants at a time...run it!




whitebb2727 said:


> I hate to like that. That sucks man. Win some lose some. It's always a gamble with new stuff.
> 
> Don't let it get you down. There are some legit breeders out there.
> 
> ...


ya, Im over it. I've already took cuttings of GG4 and mothers Milk in case I have to scrap the whole grow. A collective for seeds would be the shit!



Cold$moke said:


> Thats the whole reason to start chucking for me
> 
> Is to find gear no one else has!
> 
> ...


I have been mulling around the idea of expanding myroom just to start my own crosses. Gotta love that out of only a few Mothers Milk beans I found a true keeper. I think that says a lot about his genetics.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 2, 2018)

Agreed .

I have tried snow Leopard 
And about 3 sets of testers 

The Leopard was good if i remember but i didnt take a pic for some stupid reason. Nor did i make many notes as i was busy in my life at the time.

The testers where ok but i did find an extra loud one in my goji og testers never made it to bud stage though as i was busy out of town a lot at the time

Then during the great fiasco i lost ALL my strains in one fell swoop (dumb dont ask)

I managed to save what i thought was all ggg mindscape. But now im wondering if i saved a ggg and a goji 

But overall everything i grew from him was better then others for sure.

Got an EXCELLENT email from glg today so just waiting for that bodhi goodness to get here!

Im using my cheaper greenpoint seeds as fodder
To get my seedling set up dialed.

Then ill pop the bodhi on the next rotation 
With the dvg gear (fems) and save any bodhi pollen

Then hopefully ill have a stable of fems
To hit when i pop the rest of the regulag gps beans .

I cant wait to see your clone runs of mothers milk


----------



## HydroRed (May 2, 2018)

If the Mimosa are what they should be, Im gonna do some chuckin with those and the mothers milk cut I have. I got 2 packs of the Mimosa so I'll reverse the best female and get some pollen to hit the mothers milk with. See if I cant stumble across an orange cream pheno down the line. I ordered the stuff to make my own CS. Im planning to fill the stash and take a break to concentrate on some chuckin. This way I can freely do my thing without worry of pollination of flower runs. Just gotta clean up real good after Im done chuckin. Been brushing up in the CS threads and the pollen chuckers thread.


----------



## PetFlora (May 3, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Ok, Im cooled down now and not feeling so salty though I still feel 100% about every word I said in my last post.. I've decided to run my own crosses of stuff I know is proven winners. Then I know exactly what it is, what it is capable of, and I will use my time and energy in testing my own gear instead of paying to basically test other folks untested chucks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We would hope that anyone in the cannabis field would be honorable, but it seems nothing is sacred from carpetbaggers


----------



## smokebros (May 3, 2018)

@HydroRed Hey brother! I took a little time away from the forums to catch up on my own stuff. Last time we talked had to have been around Feb/March. At the time you were really looking forward to the FPOG from Jaws if I remember right. I suppose I'll need to go back a few pages in this thread, but what happened? 

Feel free to PM me if you don't want to post it publicly on this thread. With how excited you were to grow out FPOG I was about to drop some money on JAWS genetics too. Lemme know!


----------



## HydroRed (May 6, 2018)

I had to chop 2 sets of tops down on these FPOG to create some space between the plant and the light. They just got too out of hand. The 8 plants left are all still showing girl parts.

On a side note, I have one that just doesnt want to go into flower? Its literally 1/4 the size of everything else and hasnt even hardly started showing any pistols. This is the oddest run of seeds Ive had in years. I'll get pics of the runt next time I post .
2 of the 8 are showing decent frost. No loud smells with this one though.
I turned off my in room scrubber and now it seems unusually quiet in there haha.
_*
FPOG Fem @ 28 days 12/12*_



_*Candyman (PCK x Sour Grapes) @ 22 days 12/12*_

Not gonna lie. I have high expectations for this girl right here. She smells fuckin amazing @shorelineOG

_*Risky Business (Shoreline x ecsd) @ 22 days 12/12*_


----------



## Cold$moke (May 6, 2018)

They all look great man 

i agree that candy man is looking lovely


----------



## BleedsGreen (May 7, 2018)

You grow some beautiful flowers Red!


----------



## HydroRed (May 8, 2018)

Always something going on in the Whorledhouse....I mean Whorehouse. 
Orange Blossom Special - whorled phyllotaxy.


----------



## HydroRed (May 20, 2018)

*FPOG @ 42 days from flip.*
I pulled another one a cpl days ago so Im down to 6 out of 12 now.


----------



## HydroRed (May 20, 2018)

The Shoreline OG testers havent changed much since last set of pics. They are currently slowed a bit from me getting heavyhanded with the nutes. 
_*Candyman @ 36 days from flip.*_


----------



## Spondylo Grow (May 21, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> The Shoreline OG testers havent changed much since last set of pics. They are currently slowed a bit from me getting heavyhanded with the nutes.
> _*Candyman @ 36 days from flip.*_
> View attachment 4139156


Any distinct smells coming from the Candyman, Red?


----------



## HydroRed (May 21, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Any distinct smells coming from the Candyman, Red?



The name definitely fits this one. Strong koolaid type smell- like when you first open a packet. Very sweet & candy aroma. The undescribable "purfume" smell it had early on has pretty much subsided at this point and it is all candy. I think I was smelling that "veggie" smell mixed with the new flower sweet candy smell which together I think reminded me of purfume. If you are a terp hunter, I wouldnt sleep on this one because its there on all of them -but one is a standout for sure.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (May 21, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> The name definitely fits this one. Strong koolaid type smell- like when you first open a packet. Very sweet & candy aroma. The undescribable "purfume" smell it had early on has pretty much subsided at this point and it is all candy. I think I was smelling that "veggie" smell mixed with the new flower sweet candy smell which together I think reminded me of purfume. If you are a terp hunter, I wouldnt sleep on this one because its there on all of them -but one is a standout for sure.


Ah man, thanks. Great description. I am actually interested in Shoreline for the non-fruity terp strains, though you do make this one sound appealing. How about Risky Business? One kind of smells on her? And are you flowering any other Shoreline crosses or the backcrosses?


----------



## HydroRed (May 21, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Ah man, thanks. Great description. I am actually interested in Shoreline for the non-fruity terp strains, though you do make this one sound appealing. How about Risky Business? One kind of smells on her? And are you flowering any other Shoreline crosses or the backcrosses?


Just the Candyman and the Risky Business at the moment. The Risky Business doesnt have strong terps to her so far. Bitter on the rub, and can tell this one is a D dominant plant. Looks to be a producer. I'll get some pics up of her tonight. 

I had grown the Roadkill Master and the Plaza Boss before these. Both good in their own right, but Plaza Boss was my favorite of the two. Very unique scent and taste. Soured yogurt, syrupy skunk is the best I can do with a description on that one haha. Certainly unique -in a good way though.
Plaza Boss in front, Roadkill Master in the back.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (May 21, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Just the Candyman and the Risky Business at the moment. The Risky Business doesnt have strong terps to her so far. Bitter on the rub, and can tell this one is a D dominant plant. Looks to be a producer. I'll get some pics up of her tonight.
> 
> I had grown the Roadkill Master and the Plaza Boss before these. Both good in their own right, but Plaza Boss was my favorite of the two. Very unique scent and taste. Soured yogurt, syrupy skunk is the best I can do with a description on that one haha. Certainly unique -in a good way though.
> Plaza Boss in front, Roadkill Master in the back.
> View attachment 4139506


Hey, thanks a lot Red. Much appreciated man. I think that I am going to have to grow at least a few different @shorelineOG strains for myself, very soon. Really liking the descriptions and pics I've seen from you and others. Thanks again, man.


----------



## HydroRed (May 21, 2018)

_*Risky Business @ 37 days from flip*_


----------



## Spondylo Grow (May 21, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> _*Risky Business @ 37 days from flip*_
> View attachment 4139581


Beautiful.


----------



## HydroRed (May 21, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Hey, thanks a lot Red. Much appreciated man. I think that I am going to have to grow at least a few different @shorelineOG strains for myself, very soon. Really liking the descriptions and pics I've seen from you and others. Thanks again, man.


Thanks! If you are a skunk lover, I think you'll find something you like in Shoreline OG's bag of goodies. Not sure your location or age so I dont know if you will get the reference, but I found the Roadkill Master to be that of Midwest Skunk like I had in the middle-late 90's if that helps?


----------



## Spondylo Grow (May 21, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Thanks! If you are a skunk lover, I think you'll find something you like in Shoreline OG's bag of goodies. Not sure your location or age so I dont know if you will get the reference, but I found the Roadkill Master to be that of Midwest Skunk like I had in the middle-late 90's if that helps?


Hey Red, I am in the southeastern states and my love for skunk started in the early 90s, so your reference works great. Exactly what I had been looking for, and I came across Shoreline as I was reading through the roadkill skunk thread here. Thoroughly convinced at this point, so I will be grabbing some Shoreline next month. 

On another skunk related note, I managed to pick up a pack of 1969 Skunk#18 IBL from Nature Farm Genetics a couple of weeks ago. Super stoked to grab that, and about to pop some this week. Not sure if you are familiar with him or his gear? I follow him on Instagram, is where I learn the most about him. He just released some skunk crosses using that same IBL, today. On his site right now are some including, NL#5, Super Lemon Haze, SFV OG, and Hindu Kush. Each of these crossed with the skunk. I copped the Dumpster Skunk today. He will be doing another drop of the IBL line pretty soon. Maybe within a few weeks?


----------



## HydroRed (May 21, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Hey Red, I am in the southeastern states and my love for skunk started in the early 90s, so your reference works great. Exactly what I had been looking for, and I came across Shoreline as I was reading through the roadkill skunk thread here. Thoroughly convinced at this point, so I will be grabbing some Shoreline next month.
> 
> On another skunk related note, I managed to pick up a pack of 1969 Skunk#18 IBL from Nature Farm Genetics a couple of weeks ago. Super stoked to grab that, and about to pop some this week. Not sure if you are familiar with him or his gear? I follow him on Instagram, is where I learn the most about him. He just released some skunk crosses using that same IBL, today. On his site right now are some including, NL#5, Super Lemon Haze, SFV OG, and Hindu Kush. Each of these crossed with the skunk. I copped the Dumpster Skunk today. He will be doing another drop of the IBL line pretty soon. Maybe within a few weeks?


Not familiar with him and unfortunately I dont do IG. Seems Im missing out on some good stuff though. You going to journal when you do the 1969 skunk?


----------



## Spondylo Grow (May 21, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Not familiar with him and unfortunately I dont do IG. Seems Im missing out on some good stuff though. You going to journal when you do the 1969 skunk?


Not sure about the journal. I hadn't planned to, but maybe I'll throw one up as a catch all place for a little bit of everything, like you have here. 
His webpage is http://thenaturefarm.com/ if interested.


----------



## shorelineOG (May 23, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> _*Risky Business @ 37 days from flip*_
> View attachment 4139581


The bud structure looks like sour d and the leaves on yours look identical to original shoreline. It looks like some high yielding, old school skunk.


----------



## HydroRed (Jul 9, 2018)

_*"Candyman" by Shoreline OG*_
pheno #1_*
 
*_
Pheno #2_*
 

"Risky Business" by Shoreline OG
 

"Orange Blossom Special" by Greenpoint Seeds*_
 

_*"Blackberry Banana Kush" by Bad Dawg*_
 

_*"Fruity Pebbles OG" FEM's by Jaws*_


----------



## tatonka (Jul 9, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> _*"Candyman" by Shoreline OG*_
> pheno #1
> _*View attachment 4162838
> *_
> ...


I dig the Shoreline gear


----------



## HydroRed (Jul 10, 2018)

tatonka said:


> I dig the Shoreline gear


The Candyman was an absolute treat for me. It lives up to its name with sugary buds that taste as amazing as it smells. Hes my go-to for early skunk flavors too. He's managed to capture the flavor of skunk from an era that I really enjoyed. I was heavy into pot in the 90's.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jul 10, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> The Candyman was an absolute treat for me. It lives up to its name with sugary buds that taste as amazing as it smells. Hes my go-to for early skunk flavors too. He's managed to capture the flavor of skunk from an era that I really enjoyed. I was heavy into pot in the 90's.


I will have to run some of his gear, with an endorsement like that!


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 10, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> The Candyman was an absolute treat for me. It lives up to its name with sugary buds that taste as amazing as it smells. Hes my go-to for early skunk flavors too. He's managed to capture the flavor of skunk from an era that I really enjoyed. I was heavy into pot in the 90's.


Unlike now, you’re not so into it now. 


BleedsGreen said:


> I will have to run some of his gear, with an endorsement like that!


I second Red’s feelings on the old school skunk, Shoreline Genetics nails it. Anything with Shoreline or TX Roadkill in it has great potential for skunky dankness.

I am pretty stoked on Shoreline x GG4, which he is calling Crystal Beach. I will be popping some testers of it and Candyman next. Just popped some Dynasty Huckleberry DeStar so it will be a bit. I wish I had more room, more lights and fewer security concerns...don’t we all?


----------



## HydroRed (Jul 10, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Unlike now, you’re not so into it now.


this actually made me lol


----------



## HydroRed (Jul 10, 2018)

BTW @Michael Huntherz ....did you see the new crosses he posted in the Shoreline thread?

Candy Shop (candyman x El chapo)
Deep State (GMO x gg4)
Southern Comfort (GMO x Shoreline )


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 10, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> BTW @Michael Huntherz ....did you see the new crosses he posted in the Shoreline thread?
> 
> Candy Shop (candyman x El chapo)
> Deep State (GMO x gg4)
> Southern Comfort (GMO x Shoreline )


I did not, thanks for the tip. Somebody in The Springs is getting a phone call today.


----------



## smokebros (Jul 16, 2018)

@HydroRed - I haven't dropped by this thread in a while, what's new with you? I noticed you haven't been updating as much as before.


----------



## HydroRed (Jul 16, 2018)

smokebros said:


> @HydroRed - I haven't dropped by this thread in a while, what's new with you? I noticed you haven't been updating as much as before.


Ya, I dont get on as much as I used to. I recently went back to mono cropping for a bit with clones from my mommas I currently have ("GG4" and "Mothers Milk" from Bodhi). Im building up the head stash then I'll be running more testers and doing multiple strain runs. I'll likely post more when I have a bit more going on in the rooms. I just got done reading your post in your thread before coming here haha
Dankonomics' pricepoint alone was enough to encourage me to try something "outside the box". I hope my Banana Glue looks as pretty as your Cake Glue.


----------



## smokebros (Jul 16, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Ya, I dont get on as much as I used to. I recently went back to mono cropping for a bit with clones from my mommas I currently have ("GG4" and "Mothers Milk" from Bodhi). Im building up the head stash then I'll be running more testers and doing multiple strain runs. I'll likely post more when I have a bit more going on in the rooms. I just got done reading your post in your thread before coming here haha
> Dankonomics' pricepoint alone was enough to encourage me to try something "outside the box". I hope my Banana Glue looks as pretty as your Cake Glue.


Right on man, I can definitely appreciate that. Sometimes things are just rolling along and there just isn't much to say. I know you've been running a lot of testers as of late, so I have to assume it's a nice and familiar feeling to get back into a groove with something you've worked with before.

Thanks for the compliment on the Cake Glue, that plant is a freak. It was a late bloomer, I mean really late... and now it looks like it'll finish right at 8 weeks on an 11 on 13 off light cycle. I've never had a true "cookies" strain before so it'll be a treat for me.

I'll make sure to continue dropping by for the good contents and bud porn.


----------



## HydroRed (Jul 17, 2018)

Mothers Milk doing her thing


----------



## MidWestMayhem (Jul 17, 2018)

How many different strains have you run in 1 grow? I'm interested in running like 10 different in a flood drain setup, just scared that the same feed might have issues.


----------



## HydroRed (Jul 18, 2018)

MidWestMayhem said:


> How many different strains have you run in 1 grow? I'm interested in running like 10 different in a flood drain setup, just scared that the same feed might have issues.


 I believe I've run like 6 different strains at once in recent years on a roughly 3'X4' single table. I used 1 gal pots, 10 pots per table. In my experience, a couple might get fussy, while the others chug right along. Just par for the course in a F&D.


----------



## WaterDog (Jul 20, 2018)

Dude, your pics are. What are you using to take pics with.


----------



## HydroRed (Jul 20, 2018)

WaterDog said:


> Dude, your pics are. What are you using to take pics with.


Thanks WaterDog, just a Samsung phone with no filters or photo editing. I'll bust out the Nikon and a macro lens for the harvested bud shots sometimes though.
Heres some more I just took with the phone. 
"Mothers Milk" approaching 6 wks and shes got the carbon scrubber workin hard now. Sweet milky candy hits you in the face as soon as you walk in.


----------



## smokebros (Jul 21, 2018)

Wow. The way that MM stacks is insane, no wonder you keep her around. #respect


----------



## HydroRed (Jul 21, 2018)

Heres the most recent GG4 cuts that went into flood tables today. I've been taking larger cuts than I used to and have been happy with the turnout at harvest so I've continued to do them this larger size. This is about 2 weeks in the bubble cloner which has always been the norm with her.

 

Im only running a 200W DIY LED light for this run on the flood table so I kept the count low. This makes 600W total between both flood tables (200W over the "GG4" and 400W over the "Mothers Milk". Cant get too crazy with lighting in the summer months.


----------



## MidWestMayhem (Jul 22, 2018)

Wow those are some solid clone cuts. Do you have a dome on your cloner?


----------



## HydroRed (Jul 22, 2018)

MidWestMayhem said:


> Wow those are some solid clone cuts. Do you have a dome on your cloner?


Thanks! No dome needed with a bubble cloner since Im not trying to hold in humidity like I would if in a tray.


----------



## MidWestMayhem (Jul 23, 2018)

Noted. Just getting started with cloning so i'll have to read up on that a bit...

So I've just been rereading the thread to figure out what you use for your flood tables, but I can't find it. They seem pretty basic, did you just get a mixing tub at like Home Depot or something?

Debating whether I need to buy one with ridges or a flat one will work


----------



## HydroRed (Jul 23, 2018)

MidWestMayhem said:


> Noted. Just getting started with cloning so i'll have to read up on that a bit...
> 
> So I've just been rereading the thread to figure out what you use for your flood tables, but I can't find it. They seem pretty basic, did you just get a mixing tub at like Home Depot or something?
> 
> Debating whether I need to buy one with ridges or a flat one will work


I just bought 2 of the small sized mixing tubs from Home Depot for $6 ea. I hooked up a 1/2" fill & 3/4" drain bulk head in each tub. 2 tubs per table. I use a 27 gal HD tote ($13 with the yellow lid at Home Depot) as the res for each table. I use 2 - 180gph pumps per res (one for each tub). 1 gallon pots (5 in each tub) and hydroton. Its been the most convenient, effective and inexpensive setup I've ever run.
I think I have about $70 invested into each table. Other than replaced pumps after 2 yrs, Im still using the same stuff I was on day 1 with the build. Breaks down easily for cleaning at every harvest too.


----------



## MidWestMayhem (Jul 23, 2018)

They seem like the work fantastic and as you said can be kept up pretty easily. Definitely look into making some very similar.

Quick question about cloning since your the most helpful poster on this site man .

Do you PH your water in your cloner? Or do anything specific like use a certain gel or something like that? Or is it just water until they are ready to come out?


----------



## HydroRed (Jul 23, 2018)

MidWestMayhem said:


> They seem like the work fantastic and as you said can be kept up pretty easily. Definitely look into making some very similar.
> 
> Quick question about cloning since your the most helpful poster on this site man .
> 
> Do you PH your water in your cloner? Or do anything specific like use a certain gel or something like that? Or is it just water until they are ready to come out?


The last 2 runs of clones I did I used a low ppm nutrient and pH the water to 5.7.
My ppm was under 260 with water starting out at 110ppm from tap. I've achieved the same results with just water before too so.....


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Aug 5, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Kosher Kush cuts:
> 5 days since transplant to flood table.
> 2 days since flip to 12/12
> View attachment 4025537 View attachment 4025536
> ...


I got 35 Female Seeds feminized grapefruit seeds free w/ this years 420 sale from Sensible Seeds


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Aug 5, 2018)

When I was cloning all I did was wet the ends & shave around 1 inch from the bottom & just stuck it in DWC w/ plain water & a little Nirvana from AN under 200 w in my closet & all rooted nicely 12 for 12 some i started in the tent under my 600 w cooltube with their mothers & they did just fine also


----------



## kindnug (Aug 5, 2018)

Mother's Milk looking great, sticky + chunky


----------



## HydroRed (Aug 6, 2018)

Its going to get orangey in the Whorehouse real soon. I'll be popping these when I get this current run of Gorilla Glue finished up.
 

Currently in the Whorehouse:
GG4 flowering under 200W COB LED
First time flowering with this light since it was built just for my momma room. Lets see what this little bugger can do.


----------



## smokebros (Aug 6, 2018)

I saw that pack of Mimosa and almost got a stiffy.


----------



## HydroRed (Aug 6, 2018)

smokebros said:


> I saw that pack of Mimosa and almost got a stiffy.


Took a minute, but I got my meathooks on a pack lol


----------



## DabsNDrones (Aug 7, 2018)

Awesome looks like some fun seeds getting ready to pop! Can't wait to see what you do with em


----------



## HydroRed (Sep 3, 2018)

Got some seeds wet tonight. Im hoping to have a full on citrus experience with this run.
"Bag Of Oranges" FEM's by Useful Seeds
"Orgi" F2 REG's by Brisco County Genetics
"Mimosa" REG's by Symbiotic Genetics
"California Orange" FEM's by Seedsman

On the other flood table I'll be running some more testers for Shoreline OG along with some other breeders. I havent decided what else to run yet, but I was thinking I should get through some more of my Bodhi and Greenpoint gear.


----------



## tatonka (Sep 3, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Got some seeds wet tonight. Im hoping to have a full on citrus experience with this run.
> "Bag Of Oranges" FEM's by Useful Seeds
> "Orgi" F2 REG's by Brisco County Genetics
> "Mimosa" REG's by Symbiotic Genetics
> ...


I will be watching.


----------



## tatonka (Sep 3, 2018)

tatonka said:


> I will be watching.


Do you have Bohdi's Tigers Milk?
That sounds like some good building blocks for some hobby chucks


----------



## HydroRed (Sep 3, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Do you have Bohdi's Tigers Milk?
> That sounds like some good building blocks for some hobby chucks


I dont have that one. Ive run Mothers Milk (found a keeper) and Solo's Stash but still need to get through these:

Dread Bread
Hollyweed
Tigermelon
Blue Sunshine
Blueberry Hashplant
Dragonsblood Hashplant
Love Triangle
Lemon Lotus
Chem D x SSDD


----------



## tatonka (Sep 3, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> I dont have that one. Ive run Mothers Milk (found a keeper) and Solo's Stash but still need to get through these:
> 
> Dread Bread
> Hollyweed
> ...


I vote Hollyweed


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Sep 4, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Thanks WaterDog, just a Samsung phone with no filters or photo editing. I'll bust out the Nikon and a macro lens for the harvested bud shots sometimes though.
> Heres some more I just took with the phone.
> "Mothers Milk" approaching 6 wks and shes got the carbon scrubber workin hard now. Sweet milky candy hits you in the face as soon as you walk in.
> 
> ...


wow~ amazing


----------



## HydroRed (Sep 4, 2018)

Unit Farm System Supply said:


> wow~ amazing


Thanks, I was blessed with some great genetics.


----------



## Vlkk (Sep 4, 2018)

I have to watch that mimosa grows , very interesting how it will come out, cuz the pheno on their instagram is just amazing stuff!!

Did you ever tried to grow Archive or KGDP?


----------



## HydroRed (Sep 4, 2018)

Vlkk said:


> I have to watch that mimosa grows , very interesting how it will come out, cuz the pheno on their instagram is just amazing stuff!!
> 
> Did you ever tried to grow Archive or KGDP?


Never grown them before but I just recently got my first pack of Archive and they were freebies from Artizen seeds. I think they are called "Killer Cookies" or something like that.


----------



## HydroRed (Sep 4, 2018)

Quick update on the seeds after approx 24hrs. This was a "no soak, right into the paper towels" germination.

Bag of Oranges = 2 of 5 so far
 

Orgi F2 = 4 of 5 so far
 

Mimosa = 5 of 5
 

California Orange = 1 of 3 so far
 

_*Update on the Gorilla Glue #4*_ about 6 wks into flower. They are due to be hitting that swell and foxtail now. Its not gonna be a record breaker or anything but should be a nice run for only using 400W of light.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Sep 4, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Quick update on the seeds after approx 24hrs. This was a "no soak, right into the paper towels" germination.
> 
> Bag of Oranges = 2 of 5 so far
> View attachment 4192951
> ...


What she lacks in yield is obviously made up for in resin. Gorgeous flower.


----------



## HydroRed (Sep 4, 2018)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> What she lacks in yield is obviously made up for in resin. Gorgeous flower.


Thanks, and your statement is very true. I have been able to coax a monster run (for the glue at least) a couple times of the 10+ times I've run it over the last few yrs. Shes consistently good, just consitently lower yeilding than most as well.


----------



## HydroRed (Sep 7, 2018)

Gorilla Glue #4 @49 Days


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Sep 18, 2018)

@HydroRed I have a quick question for you. This is my first run with the Mega-crop. Are you doing any type of flush close to flowering finishing time. Green-leaf said it was not necessary during any phase of feeding schedule.Just wondering what your thoughts are on a final flush.I am using mega- crop,Sweet candy and Bud explosion . Results look great so far.I am trying to do once a week updates on the Canna Vennture thread. Man i love simplicity.


----------



## HydroRed (Sep 18, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> @HydroRed I have a quick question for you. This is my first run with the Mega-crop. Are you doing any type of flush close to flowering finishing time. Green-leaf said it was not necessary during any phase of feeding schedule.Just wondering what your thoughts are on a final flush.I am using mega- crop,Sweet candy and Bud explosion . Results look great so far.I am trying to do once a week updates on the Canna Vennture thread. Man i love simplicity.


Are you in Coco/Hydroponics?


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Sep 18, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Are you in Coco/Hydroponics?


Coco drain to waste.


----------



## HydroRed (Sep 19, 2018)

I dont technically "flush" anything until Im in the last cpl days or so before harvest. I'll run fresh water through the medium (hydroton) and try to wash it and the roots of any salt buildups. As for starving plants of feed at any stage of flower, I dont personally recommend it. Dont get me wrong, I'll taper feed down with fresh water top offs in between res changes but I'll never starve them.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Sep 19, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> I dont technically "flush" anything until Im in the last cpl days or so before harvest. I'll run fresh water through the medium (hydroton) and try to wash it and the roots of any salt buildups. As for starving plants of feed at any stage of flower, I dont personally recommend it. Dont get me wrong, I'll taper feed down with fresh water top offs in between res changes but I'll never starve them.


Cool thanks for the comeback. That is pretty much what i was thinking. I am about half way though flowering and showing zero salt stains on the cloth pots.


----------



## NGA (Sep 19, 2018)

Hey Red At what week you start getting colour change on your gg4


----------



## HydroRed (Sep 19, 2018)

NGA said:


> Hey Red At what week you start getting colour change on your gg4


This run was the earliest I've ever had this strong of colors come on which was at like week 5. I usually dont see any of the colors til into week 6 or later.


----------



## HydroRed (Sep 22, 2018)

8 of 11 "Southern Comfort" testers germinated and in plugs @ 4 days from getting wet. 3 more still waiting to germinate.


11 of 11 "Candy Shop" testers germinated and in plugs @ 4 days from getting wet.


Heres a group shot of what I've dubbed "The Orange Run" @ 18 days from getting wet. Not sure what I did but they sure didnt like it. Getting good green growth the last few days now.
Heres the order in relation to the picture
 
*
*
Next update on these, I should be going into flower and starting to clear out the boys as they show.


----------



## Little Dog (Sep 24, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> 8 of 11 "Southern Comfort" testers germinated and in plugs @ 4 days from getting wet. 3 more still waiting to germinate.
> View attachment 4203673
> 
> 11 of 11 "Candy Shop" testers germinated and in plugs @ 4 days from getting wet.
> ...


Candy Shop and Southern Comfort waiting in line. I do enjoy the Whorehouse Red. I’m glad to see it moving again. You supply a lot of info. Thanks man. Much appreciated.


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 23, 2018)

This is going to be my last grow (not forever hopefully but for a while). I was kinda caught off guard with some health issues lately and I just cant maintain my room, even as simple as it is to keep up. I was initially going to just shut down but since I have testers I promised to run I figured I better flower them, then call it done -even though they werent ready. I am also flowering my momma plants of the GG4 and the Mothers Milk. My momma room hasnt been dark in about 4 yrs.

_*Update on the Shoreline testers:*_
10 of 11 "Candy Shop" germinated and made it to 24 oz cups and put into flower. There was 1 runt that got tossed.
Out of those 10 "Candy Shop", I have went 10 for 10 girls with them. There are 2 of those 10 that I suspect will show intersex though.

9 of 11 "Southern Comfort" made it to 24 oz cups and put into flower. 3 of those 9 showed male and were pulled. The remaining 6 are all showing female.

 
_*Update on the "Orange Run"*_
5 for 5 of the "Mimosa" germinated and made it to 24 oz cups and put into flower. All 5 are females.
4 of the 5 "Orgi" germinated and made it to 24 oz cups and put into flower. There was a runt that got tossed leaving 3 and all of them are showing female.
4 of 5 "Bag of Oranges" germinated and made it to 24 oz cups and put into flower. All of these are feminized and showing female.
1 of 3 "California Orange" germinated and made it to 24 oz cups and put into flower. This is feminized and showing female.


----------



## Little Dog (Oct 23, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> This is going to be my last grow (not forever hopefully but for a while). I was kinda caught off guard with some health issues lately and I just cant maintain my room, even as simple as it is to keep up. I was initially going to just shut down but since I have testers I promised to run I figured I better flower them, then call it done -even though they werent ready. I am also flowering my momma plants of the GG4 and the Mothers Milk. My momma room hasnt been dark in about 4 yrs.
> 
> _*Update on the Shoreline testers:*_
> 10 of 11 "Candy Shop" germinated and made it to 24 oz cups and put into flower. There was 1 runt that got tossed.
> ...


Man, I’m very sorry to hear that. I’m not sure how I first became aware of the whorehouse. But it was the first thing I even knew of RIU. Gained a lot of knowledge and saw some mighty pretty plants. Kinda nostalgic.

Whatever is going on man, I pray the best for you. I hope you’re back quick, whenever you can. My friend, don’t get rid of your gg4. I know it’s a favorite. Get somebody to keep a cut for you at least. You’ll be back. Good luck, and take care of yourself.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Oct 24, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> This is going to be my last grow (not forever hopefully but for a while). I was kinda caught off guard with some health issues lately and I just cant maintain my room, even as simple as it is to keep up. I was initially going to just shut down but since I have testers I promised to run I figured I better flower them, then call it done -even though they werent ready. I am also flowering my momma plants of the GG4 and the Mothers Milk. My momma room hasnt been dark in about 4 yrs.
> 
> _*Update on the Shoreline testers:*_
> 10 of 11 "Candy Shop" germinated and made it to 24 oz cups and put into flower. There was 1 runt that got tossed.
> ...


 Will be praying for a speedy recovery Mr. Red. Little dog hit the nail on the head with his post.Hope to see you back soon.


----------



## Dabber68 (Oct 24, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> This is going to be my last grow (not forever hopefully but for a while). I was kinda caught off guard with some health issues lately and I just cant maintain my room, even as simple as it is to keep up. I was initially going to just shut down but since I have testers I promised to run I figured I better flower them, then call it done -even though they werent ready. I am also flowering my momma plants of the GG4 and the Mothers Milk. My momma room hasnt been dark in about 4 yrs.
> 
> _*Update on the Shoreline testers:*_
> 10 of 11 "Candy Shop" germinated and made it to 24 oz cups and put into flower. There was 1 runt that got tossed.
> ...


Sending good vibes and prayers your way for a speedy recovery and THANK YOU just watching your grows I was able to learn somethings hope to see ya around and take care


----------



## tatonka (Oct 24, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> This is going to be my last grow (not forever hopefully but for a while). I was kinda caught off guard with some health issues lately and I just cant maintain my room, even as simple as it is to keep up. I was initially going to just shut down but since I have testers I promised to run I figured I better flower them, then call it done -even though they werent ready. I am also flowering my momma plants of the GG4 and the Mothers Milk. My momma room hasnt been dark in about 4 yrs.
> 
> _*Update on the Shoreline testers:*_
> 10 of 11 "Candy Shop" germinated and made it to 24 oz cups and put into flower. There was 1 runt that got tossed.
> ...


I will be waiting for your return on the grow journals. I hope you will still be in the forum for guidance. You are a Top Notch grower and I have always admired your positive attitude and your killer grows.
You are in my thoughts. Here is to a quick and healthy rebound from your setback.
Peace


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 24, 2018)

Damn, lots of catchup reading to do, I've been away a while, this seat taken?


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 24, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> This is going to be my last grow (not forever hopefully but for a while). I was kinda caught off guard with some health issues lately and I just cant maintain my room, even as simple as it is to keep up. I was initially going to just shut down but since I have testers I promised to run I figured I better flower them, then call it done -even though they werent ready. I am also flowering my momma plants of the GG4 and the Mothers Milk. My momma room hasnt been dark in about 4 yrs.
> 
> _*Update on the Shoreline testers:*_
> 10 of 11 "Candy Shop" germinated and made it to 24 oz cups and put into flower. There was 1 runt that got tossed.
> ...


Damn, I'm very late... get better homie, health first, I'll have some good cuts for you when it's time to come back


----------



## SMT69 (Oct 24, 2018)

Wishing you a speedy and full recovery, i have enjoyed your posts in the bodhi thread. You grow quality bud, and the plants look amazingly healthy- way to showcase led's. This thread is chock full of yum, that gg4 is _incredible_.


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 24, 2018)

Thank you all for the kind words! I've had heart issues for many years, but just recently found they are getting worse than I thought and this limits my abilities tremendously. I think its safe to say that this isnt going to be a stellar or record breaking run , but it will get finished as promised.
I believe @Amos Otis and @shorelineOG will be understanding in regards to the testers they were kind enough to bless me with. Thanks to @Useful for hooking me up with the "Bag of Oranges" (among many other fine genetics) as well. You can find most of their gear at www.Greatlakesgenetics.com and you can find Amos' Brisco County gear in the "Chuckers Paradise" thread and I believe his gear can also be purchased through a bank.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 24, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Thank you all for the kind words! I've had heart issues for many years, but just recently found they are getting worse than I thought and this limits my abilities tremendously. I think its safe to say that this isnt going to be a stellar or record breaking run , but it will get finished as promised.
> I believe @Amos Otis and @shorelineOG will be understanding in regards to the testers they were kind enough to bless me with. Thanks to @Useful for hooking me up with the "Bag of Oranges" (among many other fine genetics) as well. You can find most of their gear at www.Greatlakesgenetics.com and you can find Amos' Brisco County gear in the "Chuckers Paradise" thread and I believe his gear can also be purchased through a bank.


My friend, there are times in life when looking after yourself must take priority over everything else. Don't worry about any dues toward me, amigo. I sought you out and asked you if you'd run a few because of our past friendship/trades and because I've long been aware of your skills as a grower and a solid guy. Not enough good cats like you to go around. God bless you. Let me know if I can help in some way.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 24, 2018)

Yo! Red. Whats up? Long time no see.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 24, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> This is going to be my last grow (not forever hopefully but for a while). I was kinda caught off guard with some health issues lately and I just cant maintain my room, even as simple as it is to keep up. I was initially going to just shut down but since I have testers I promised to run I figured I better flower them, then call it done -even though they werent ready. I am also flowering my momma plants of the GG4 and the Mothers Milk. My momma room hasnt been dark in about 4 yrs.
> 
> _*Update on the Shoreline testers:*_
> 10 of 11 "Candy Shop" germinated and made it to 24 oz cups and put into flower. There was 1 runt that got tossed.
> ...


Man. I hate to hear that. Holler if you need to talk or something. 

Or if you get to the point you think the doctors can't do much pm me. I know it sounds crazy but I've seen everything from cancer to diabetes be beaten. I've watched with my own eyes my wife com off insulin. It can be done. It involves a change in diet, exercise and some herbs and roots. 

My mom was on her death bed. Lympadema, which set up infection and started to go septic. Heart barely working and probably had an extra 150 pounds of fluid. 

She couldn't even sit up without getting out of breath. I told her if she didn't fight she would die. She literally started with taking one step and working up from there. She lives independent again and is mobile with a cane.

I guess my point is don't ever lose hope or give up. 

Best wishes my friend.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 24, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Thank you all for the kind words! I've had heart issues for many years, but just recently found they are getting worse than I thought and this limits my abilities tremendously. I think its safe to say that this isnt going to be a stellar or record breaking run , but it will get finished as promised.
> I believe @Amos Otis and @shorelineOG will be understanding in regards to the testers they were kind enough to bless me with. Thanks to @Useful for hooking me up with the "Bag of Oranges" (among many other fine genetics) as well. You can find most of their gear at www.Greatlakesgenetics.com and you can find Amos' Brisco County gear in the "Chuckers Paradise" thread and I believe his gear can also be purchased through a bank.


Dammit man!! So sorry to hear of your health issues my friend. My "Useful" vault is always open to folks such as yourself. Many more gifts to come when you are ready...yeah.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Oct 26, 2018)

I am dedicating this plant To @HydroRed. I never would have thought about growing a plant like this till i stumbled into the whorehouse . This was as close as i could come to copying some of those monster cola's Red grows. Plus i am very happy to be getting a cut of Glue soon. Hope i can do it like yours . The plant is a Albert Super Tramp.


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 27, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> I am dedicating this plant To @HydroRed. I never would have thought about growing a plant like this till i stumbled into the whorehouse . This was as close as i could come to copying some of those monster cola's Red grows. Plus i am very happy to be getting a cut of Glue soon. Hope i can do it like yours . The plant is a Albert Super Tramp.View attachment 4222164


Nice work on that AST! I dont really know of anyone who has had the real deal cut of glue and not like it. I get to grow vicariously through you guys now.


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 15, 2018)

Ok, quick pic update on the "Orange Run" and the Shoreline testers. I just got closeups of the most mature one from each strain (except for the Cali O -its all the way in the back).
*Mimosa:
 

Bag of Oranges:
 

Orgi F2:
 

Southern Comfort:
 

Candy Shop:
 
*


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 15, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Ok, quick pic update on the "Orange Run" and the Shoreline testers. I just got closeups of the most mature one from each strain (except for the Cali O -its all the way in the back).
> *Mimosa:
> View attachment 4233899
> 
> ...


looking good red! truly hope you get better, so you can continue to bless us with your amazing skills! thank you for all you have done!


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 19, 2018)

Thanks Green, Im trying to remain optimistic.


I was able to get a picture of the hard to reach "Cali O" (which was the only one not pictured so far from this whole "Orange Run")

_*California Orange*_


----------



## Precaution (Nov 20, 2018)

Finally got through this thread and I must say, You have skills and I learned some things along the way.
You encouraged me to do a small Flood and drain instead of DWC for my first venture into Hydro. May I ask where you got the flood trays? I only plan on starting small like a 2x2, like yours, to get my feet wet.


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 20, 2018)

Precaution said:


> Finally got through this thread and I must say, You have skills and I learned some things along the way.
> You encouraged me to do a small Flood and drain instead of DWC for my first venture into Hydro. May I ask where you got the flood trays? I only plan on starting small like a 2x2, like yours, to get my feet wet.


Thanks for the kind words! Lowes/Home Depot carry them. They come in 2 different sizes. The ones I used are the smaller ones ($5.98 ea.) and I believe they are 7 gal according to the sticker on my tubs (but claim 10 gal in the ad). They are sold as PVC plastic "mixing trays". Flexible but VERY rugged & priced right compared to hydroshop tray prices.
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Plasgad-Black-Medium-Concrete-Mixing-Tub-887101C/205451550

Get a 1/2" Fill & 3/4" Drain kit like this:
https://www.amazon.com/Hydrofarm-Active-Aqua-Drain-Combo/dp/B00P218CAM/ref=pd_lpo_vtph_86_lp_t_2/144-2348368-9658639?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=2QWH6MV86VPS50VGT2QD


----------



## Precaution (Nov 20, 2018)

Thanks a ton. BTW, what size are the pots you used? I know 1 gallon but were they 6"?


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 21, 2018)

Precaution said:


> Thanks a ton. BTW, what size are the pots you used? I know 1 gallon but were they 6"?


Yes, 6" 1 gallon. I can fit (5) per flood tray with decent space. Probably (6) if you plan your F&D bulkhead locations in a better spot than I did mine.


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 27, 2018)

These are going to be the first to get the axe. They are smelling more like Hawaiian Punch than citrus, but Im not complaining. Very dense buds with strong sweet mouth watering smells. Very uniform plants with almost no variation between them. Grew very easy and took whatever I threw at them nutrient wise. I'f they smoke like they smell & grow, I'd get another pack without question.

_*MIMOSA*_


----------



## NGA (Nov 27, 2018)

nice lookin buds you have there Red


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 27, 2018)

NGA said:


> nice lookin buds you have there Red


Thanks NGA! Im pretty happy with the way they turned out considering how little Ive been able to tend to them. One of my not so better grows, but it still gets documented with the rest.


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 30, 2018)

_*Bag Of Oranges FEM (Black Pheno)*_
_*

 

 *_


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 30, 2018)

_*Orgi F2*_

 

_*


*_


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 30, 2018)

_*Mothers Milk*_


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 30, 2018)

_*Candy Shop*_


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 30, 2018)

_*Southern Comfort*_


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Nov 30, 2018)

Do the Bag o' oranges have an actual orange smell or more of a citrus nose? Looks dank.


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 30, 2018)

NrthrnMichigan said:


> Do the Bag o' oranges have an actual orange smell or more of a citrus nose? Looks dank.


Theres 2 different phenos Ive discovered in the few FEM beans I ran. There is the "Black Pheno" pictured above, and there is the "Green Pheno" not pictured yet. The Black pheno as beautiful as she is is the less pungent of the 2 phenos. Theres some citrus there but nowhere near how it is with the green pheno. Though the green pheno isnt as pretty or frosty, if you disturb the trichs on the green it is a greasy explosion of orange rind. Terp hunters like myself will likely enjoy the green pheno.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 1, 2018)

_*Bag Of Oranges (Green Pheno)*_


----------



## lukio (Dec 1, 2018)

stick icky! looking real good man


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 1, 2018)

Thanks Lukio!


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 3, 2018)

_*"California Orange" (FEM)*_
Getting the chop today. Has a minty smell? 
Not sure what thats about, but it smells just like the "Bubblegummer" from Female Seeds that I ran. I puke in my mouth a little just thinking about it. Obviously not even slightly impressed with this one lol.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 3, 2018)

_*Las Vegas Triangle Kush*_
4 of 7 germinated and I have 2 of those 4 showing some mutations.
It looks like 1 will outgrow any issues, but the other -not so much. Looks a lot like the crinkle leaf mutants I got in my FPOG fems (which they never outgrew) and ended up getting tossed in late flower.

Heres the 2 healthy ones:
 

Heres the 2 w/ issues:


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 3, 2018)

_*Orgi F2 (pheno 2)*_


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 6, 2018)

Fingers crossed for a nice stud out of these Mimosa. The first 5 I popped were ALL girls.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 6, 2018)

_*Candy Shop day 59*_


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 6, 2018)

_*Southern Comfort day 59*_


----------



## smokebros (Dec 6, 2018)

@HydroRed I noticed the Mimosa that you're popping is in plugs + hydroton in red cups. At what point do you transplant into the #'1? I'm doing a similar style this round and was planning on going from the plugs directly to the #1 pots, but I like this idea better. I have to assume after 2-3 weeks or so that there's enough of a root ball where the hydroton won't fall apart during the pot-up...

Would love your take on that.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 6, 2018)

smokebros said:


> @HydroRed I noticed the Mimosa that you're popping is in plugs + hydroton in red cups. At what point do you transplant into the #'1? I'm doing a similar style this round and was planning on going from the plugs directly to the #1 pots, but I like this idea better. I have to assume after 2-3 weeks or so that there's enough of a root ball where the hydroton won't fall apart during the pot-up...
> 
> Would love your take on that.


I usually just got from plug to 1 gal, but since I have been running reg seeds I will start plugs in solos until the boys show (so I aint wasting a bunch of materials on boys since I wasnt keeping them)...then go to 1 gals. This past run they just never left the solos lol.
Def suggest going from the plugs to 1 gals and skip the solos unless you are sexing and dont want to be wasteful with medium etc. If you do run them in solos, when they are ready to move from solos to 1 gal (approx 2 wks), there is a really nice root ball holding everything together nice n neat. Transplant to the 1 gal is easy peasy. The solos are just for ease at the moment for me since Im not currently running a flood table.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 6, 2018)

Ok, lets have some fun. We'll see who follows along in this thread and likes free stuff.

_*"Guess That Strain"*_.

*Rules:*
* You can guess which strain this is as many times as you like.
* (1) strain guess per post.
* You MUST quote this original post with every guess.
*
Hint:*
It may not be from a current grow, but is mentioned/grown somewhere in this thread.

*First correct guess wins:*
 


*Ok, so here it is......GUESS THAT STRAIN.*


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Dec 6, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Ok, lets have some fun. We'll see who follows along in this thread and likes free stuff.
> 
> _*"Guess That Strain"*_.
> 
> ...


Fruity Pebbles


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 6, 2018)

NrthrnMichigan said:


> Fruity Pebbles


Nope...but your ability to follow directions are impeccable.
I was worried about some folks on here 
Guess again!


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Dec 6, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Ok, lets have some fun. We'll see who follows along in this thread and likes free stuff.
> 
> _*"Guess That Strain"*_.
> 
> ...


bubblegummer


----------



## SFnone (Dec 6, 2018)

I think I kknow, but don't need the seeds...


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 6, 2018)

SFnone said:


> I think I kknow, but don't need the seeds...


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Dec 6, 2018)

It's not your favorite minty strain is it? lol


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 6, 2018)

NrthrnMichigan said:


> It's not your favorite minty strain is it? lol


Def not "Bubblegummer". I dont miss that one a bit lol


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Dec 6, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Ok, lets have some fun. We'll see who follows along in this thread and likes free stuff.
> 
> _*"Guess That Strain"*_.
> 
> ...


What is this bottom bush nugget you speak of?


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 6, 2018)

so close....keep digging.


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Dec 6, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Ok, lets have some fun. We'll see who follows along in this thread and likes free stuff.
> 
> _*"Guess That Strain"*_.
> 
> ...


Kosher Kush for the win?


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 6, 2018)

NrthrnMichigan said:


> Kosher Kush for the win?


Winner Winner Chicken Dinner. I'll shoot you a PM


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 6, 2018)

Think I might do something like this once a week.


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## HydroRed (Dec 7, 2018)

_*Mothers Milk day 62*_
Anyone who frequents the "Whorehouse" already knows how I feel about this one.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Dec 7, 2018)

Them ah some tahht mothamilk tatties, i say, i say.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 9, 2018)

_*Orgi F2 (Pheno 1) @ day 63*_
Its about time to come down.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 9, 2018)

_*Candy Shop @ day 63*_
Bout ready to come down as well.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 10, 2018)

_*Orgi F2 (Pheno 2) @ day 64*_


----------



## outliergenetix (Dec 12, 2018)

read your first post on this journal saw your mothers. I wish I could get some elemental seeds. that is the same dude that only sells in retailers in cali right? used to sell online but stopped bit back? if so do you have access to those genetics or you got em thru a 3rd party if you don't mind me asking. I saw an interview with that guy with k. Jodrey. made me want to get hold of it one day


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 12, 2018)

outliergenetix said:


> read your first post on this journal saw your mothers. I wish I could get some elemental seeds. that is the same dude that only sells in retailers in cali right? used to sell online but stopped bit back? if so do you have access to those genetics or you got em thru a 3rd party if you don't mind me asking. I saw an interview with that guy with k. Jodrey. made me want to get hold of it one day


I bought them third party. I didnt believe they were exclusive to certain regions though if they were? I only had the one "Honey Banana" seed and I believe I got it from Seedsman in Spain. I never got it to come up out of the plug though and paid like $21 for a single fem seed. I question anything I've got from seedsman now though since everything I've recieved from them wasnt in breeder packs and 2 different strains from 2 different breeders came out tasting like mint. Odd coincidence considering.

EDIT: I got the Honey Banana from Discreetseeds in the UK and they were $17.06 USD each.


----------



## outliergenetix (Dec 12, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> I bought them third party. I didnt believe they were exclusive to certain regions though if they were? I only had the one "Honey Banana" seed and I believe I got it from Seedsman in Spain. I never got it to come up out of the plug though. I question anything I've got from seedsman now though since everything I've recieved from them wasnt in breeder packs and 2 different strains from 2 different breeders came out tasting like mint. Odd coincidence considering.


maybe I am thinking of another breeder or one uses same name idk. I remember it from the meet the breeder series wonderland nurseries did and he used to be on shn, but then he went like 100% legit no grey from what it seemed and he only sold to nurseries and retailers directly, maybe not just in cali


----------



## outliergenetix (Dec 12, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> I bought them third party. I didnt believe they were exclusive to certain regions though if they were? I only had the one "Honey Banana" seed and I believe I got it from Seedsman in Spain. I never got it to come up out of the plug though and paid like $21 for a single fem seed. I question anything I've got from seedsman now though since everything I've recieved from them wasnt in breeder packs and 2 different strains from 2 different breeders came out tasting like mint. Odd coincidence considering.


I don't order across the pond anymore atm but herbies had breeder packs as an option and I got my only order from them with sealed breeder packs from dinafem, barneys, delicious, aand a few others


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 12, 2018)

I dont order outside the country anymore either. I stick to US breeders and US banks now like www.greatlakesgenetics.com
They are the best in the game.


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Dec 12, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> I dont order outside the country anymore either. I stick to US breeders and US banks now like www.greatlakesgenetics.com
> They are the best in the game.


you liked heavyweight i see? I'm about to pick up lemon cake


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 12, 2018)

Purpsmagurps said:


> you liked heavyweight i see? I'm about to pick up lemon cake


Heavyweight's "Midnight Mass" was great! Its the only one I've run so far I believe, but I still have "Strawberry Cake" and "Lemon Cake" in the vault.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 12, 2018)

I just got on www.dcseedexchange.org and saw that @Amos Otis used one of my Orgi F2 pics on the site. That made my day dude. 
Congrats on the "sold out" tags in the top right corners too!


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 12, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> I just got on www.dcseedexchange.org and saw that @Amos Otis used one of my Orgi F2 pics on the site. That made my day dude.
> Congrats on the "sold out" tags in the top right corners too!


I did? Oh, man...*I Did!* .....geeesh!  I made sure to get Michael Huntherz credited for Copper Orgi. Bakersfield's Orgi pic has been the main one there, but I replaced the old pics w/ F2 pics....and then stoned me told Paul to credit Bakersfield,,,,,,so sorry, amigo. I'll try to get that corrected as asoon as possible. I upgraded my Da Buddha vape a few weeks ago.....maybe better ease off a bit.

*EDIT - *just sent Paul an e-mail. He's a busy guy, but I'm sure he'll make the correction soon.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 12, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I did? Oh, man...*I Did!* .....geeesh!  I made sure to get Michael Huntherz credited for Copper Orgi. Bakersfield's Orgi pic has been the main one there, but I replaced the old pics w/ F2 pics....and then stoned me told Paul to credit Bakersfield,,,,,,so sorry, amigo. I'll try to get that corrected as asoon as possible. I upgraded my Da Buddha vape a few weeks ago.....maybe better ease off a bit.
> 
> *EDIT - *just sent Paul an e-mail. He's a busy guy, but I'm sure he'll make the correction soon.


All good. I really dont sweat credits. As long as its representing what its supposed to. I found one of my GG4 pics on some BS site in the UK....and they werent even using it for GG4


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 13, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> All good. I really dont sweat credits. As long as its representing what its supposed to. I found one of my GG4 pics on some BS site in the UK....and they werent even using it for GG4


All fixed !


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Dec 17, 2018)

hey dude quick question, how do you combat salt build up with your flood tables? or do you get any at all?


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 17, 2018)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> hey dude quick question, how do you combat salt build up with your flood tables? or do you get any at all?


Salt buildup in the pots or just on the equipment?
If you mean the pots, I flush them the last week with just fresh water top offs to the res. If you mean the equipment, I have to scrub everything down on the in-betweens. I dont really have too much of an issue with salt buildups other than the flood line in the table shows a salt line. I've been reusing my hydroton too, so it gets a good wash inbetween uses.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Dec 17, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Salt buildup in the pots or just on the equipment?
> If you mean the pots, I flush them the last week with just fresh water top offs to the res. If you mean the equipment, I have to scrub everything down on the in-betweens. I dont really have too much of an issue with salt buildups other than the flood line in the table shows a salt line. I've been reusing my hydroton too, so it gets a good wash inbetween uses.


 sweet cheers man just DIYed my own table and was worried about salt build up in the pots due to bottom feeding. thanks man


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 17, 2018)

If you dont run excessive ppm your salt buildup should be pretty minimal in F&D.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Dec 18, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> If you dont run excessive ppm your salt buildup should be pretty minimal in F&D.


 my past few runs i havent gone over 650 ppm with canna nutes so i plan to keep it like that


----------



## Opie1971 (Dec 28, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> _*Candy Shop @ day 63*_
> Bout ready to come down as well.
> View attachment 4246167


Is your Candy Shop from Shoreline?


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 28, 2018)

Opie1971 said:


> Is your Candy Shop from Shoreline?


It is. Both the "Candy Shop" and the "Candyman" are great strains. Plaza Boss and Candyman are probably my favorite Shoreline OG strains. In my opinion if you enjoy sweet, loud, terpy strains or concentrates then either of the "Candy" strains are great.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 29, 2018)

*Its getting to be about that time again.....*

For all the folks that find time in their day to browse this thread and/or contribute to it, I'll be giving away another free pack of "Bird seed" to one lucky person to show my appreciation!
Tune in tomorrow ( Sunday 12/30/2018 ) at 6pm EST to see what the next game will be and what kind of "Bird seed" you can win.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Dec 29, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> *Its getting to be about that time again.....*
> 
> For all the folks that find time in their day to browse this thread and/or contribute to it, I'll be giving away another free pack of "Bird seed" to one lucky person to show my appreciation!
> Tune in tomorrow ( Sunday 12/30/2018 ) at 6pm EST to see what the next game will be and what kind of "Bird seed" you can win.



Ive been away a while. This bird seed gaming sounds interesting .....


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 29, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Ive been away a while. This bird seed gaming sounds interesting .....


Check out post #806 in this thread to get an idea of what you can expect. Glad to see you back bud!


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Dec 29, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Check out post #806 in this thread to get an idea of what you can expect. Glad to see you back bud!



Thanks man. Good to see you too. I will check it out.


----------



## Precaution (Dec 29, 2018)

Although I suck at the guess a strain game I will be watching.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 29, 2018)

@HydroRed I have some Candyshop and ECSD just in. How many CS did you pop? Thus far, they are 9ish week'ers? My apologies, I didn't start at page 1,but I will go back and read the thread. I thought I was in your GG#4 thread.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 29, 2018)

Precaution said:


> Although I suck at the guess a strain game I will be watching.


It will be a similar game but not the same. Hopefully you feel a bit more confident with this one haha




CoB_nUt said:


> @HydroRed I have some Candyshop and ECSD just in. How many CS did you pop? Thus far, they are 9ish week'ers? My apologies, I didn't start at page 1,but I will go back and read the thread. I thought I was in your GG#4 thread.


No worries. Its not a homework assignment


----------



## Opie1971 (Dec 30, 2018)

Awesome read Red! One of the best out of the whole forum. You do some really good work. It took me the better part of 2 days to get through the "Whorehouse", but it was worth the time. 
My thoughts and prayers go out to you, hopefully all goes well and your health improves so you can continue your work.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 30, 2018)

Opie1971 said:


> Awesome read Red! One of the best out of the whole forum. You do some really good work. It took me the better part of 2 days to get through the "Whorehouse", but it was worth the time.
> My thoughts and prayers go out to you, hopefully all goes well and your health improves so you can continue your work.


Thanks Opie, I really appreciate you taking the time to get through this thread. I've been feeling better so I hope this is a glimpse of things to come for me. I think we can all agree that even though its just a "weed" its still a labor of love.


CoB_nUt said:


> @HydroRed I have some Candyshop and ECSD just in. How many CS did you pop? Thus far, they are 9ish week'ers? My apologies, I didn't start at page 1,but I will go back and read the thread. I thought I was in your GG#4 thread.


Sorry, I forgot to answer your question Cob.....I think it was a 10 pack of the CS and I ended up with 8 girls. I took em to just shy of 9 wks and was very happy with the smoke from it (among others in my circle).


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 30, 2018)

Ok folks, as promised it's time to.....

_*"NAME THOSE STRAINS"*_
(1.) I've grown out multiple strains throughout this thread that were Whorled Phyllotaxy.....name 2 of them.
(2.) I got 2 taproots from this 1 seed.....name the strain.

The answers should be pretty easy to find since this thread is rather small, but just like the last game -there's rules.


*Rules:*
* You get (1) guess of all 3 strains I'm looking for per post. 
* You can post with your 3 guesses as many times as you like in seperate posts.
* You MUST quote this original post with every guess.


*First correct reply wins:*


----------



## Opie1971 (Dec 30, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Ok folks, as promised it's time to.....
> 
> _*"NAME THOSE STRAINS"*_
> (1.) I've grown out multiple strains throughout this thread that were Whorled Phyllotaxy.....name 2 of them.
> ...


California Cannon
Plaza Boss

Mothers Milk


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Dec 30, 2018)

Opie1971 said:


> California Cannon
> Plaza Boss
> 
> Mothers Milk



Man you got in there quick!

I am at such a disadvantage. I was away and havent had time to read the thread. Got to go gardening now. 

But thats a nice pack of bird seed i must say.


----------



## Opie1971 (Dec 30, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Ok folks, as promised it's time to.....
> 
> _*"NAME THOSE STRAINS"*_
> (1.) I've grown out multiple strains throughout this thread that were Whorled Phyllotaxy.....name 2 of them.
> ...


California Cannon
Plaza Boss

Blackberry Banana Kush x Long Bottom Leaf


----------



## Opie1971 (Dec 30, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Man you got in there quick!
> 
> I am at such a disadvantage. I was away and havent had time to read the thread. Got to go gardening now.
> 
> But thats a nice pack of bird seed i must say.


But I was wrong, lol.
Wrong second time too, I got part of it right, lol.
I already have Tomahawk so I'm just gonna be quite, I've took up too much space already.
My thinking was TOTALLY off on the WP part of the answer.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Dec 30, 2018)

Opie1971 said:


> But I was wrong, lol.



Yeah maybe but I got nothin’


----------



## main cola (Dec 30, 2018)

Opie1971 said:


> But I was wrong, lol.


Orange blossom special was one of the Whorled Phyllotaxy


----------



## Dude74 (Dec 30, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Think I might do something like this once a week.
> 
> View attachment 4244887 View attachment 4244888 View attachment 4244893




Just picked up some pure affy

How in the hell you open these damn containers!! Lol

Beautiful buds btw


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 30, 2018)

Opie1971 said:


> But I was wrong, lol.
> Wrong second time too, I got part of it right, lol.
> I already have Tomahawk so I'm just gonna be quite, I've took up too much space already.
> My thinking was TOTALLY off on the WP part of the answer.


If you get it all correct, I can send you something else. I have a ton of GP seeds.


----------



## main cola (Dec 30, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Ok folks, as promised it's time to.....
> 
> _*"NAME THOSE STRAINS"*_
> (1.) I've grown out multiple strains throughout this thread that were Whorled Phyllotaxy.....name 2 of them.
> ...


Orange Blossom Special and Orgi F2? Can’t figure out the two taproots


----------



## Opie1971 (Dec 30, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Ok folks, as promised it's time to.....
> 
> _*"NAME THOSE STRAINS"*_
> (1.) I've grown out multiple strains throughout this thread that were Whorled Phyllotaxy.....name 2 of them.
> ...


Orange Blossom Special
Orgi F2

Blackberry Banana Kush x Long Bottom Leaf


----------



## main cola (Dec 30, 2018)

Opie1971 said:


> Orange Blossom Special
> Orgi F2
> 
> Blackberry Banana Kush x Long Bottom Leaf


Your right on the twins


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 30, 2018)

Opie1971 said:


> Orange Blossom Special
> Orgi F2
> 
> Blackberry Banana Kush x Long Bottom Leaf


*WINNER WINNER CHICKEN DINNER!*
@Opie1971 I'll send you a DM regarding your "bird seed".
Thanks to everyone who played along.
I'll do another one in a week or two, but I think Im gonna have to step it up. You guys are good!!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 30, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Found some boys hanging around in the Whorehouse.
> Sorry guys....you gotta go. "Ace High"/ "Solo's Stash"/ "Mothers Milk".
> Im really hoping the third Solo's Stash is a girl or its a bust with that strain.
> View attachment 4076352
> ...


This guy looks like a keeper. IF you were into dudes that is. Nice early resin production.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 30, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> This guy looks like a keeper. IF you were into dudes that is. Nice early resin production.


I got my eyes peeled for a good stud in these Mimosa Im currently running.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 30, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> I just bought 2 of the small sized mixing tubs from Home Depot for $6 ea. I hooked up a 1/2" fill & 3/4" drain bulk head in each tub. 2 tubs per table. I use a 27 gal HD tote ($13 with the yellow lid at Home Depot) as the res for each table. I use 2 - 180gph pumps per res (one for each tub). 1 gallon pots (5 in each tub) and hydroton. Its been the most convenient, effective and inexpensive setup I've ever run.
> I think I have about $70 invested into each table. Other than replaced pumps after 2 yrs, Im still using the same stuff I was on day 1 with the build. Breaks down easily for cleaning at every harvest too.


Saving this for my own selfish reasons and notes.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Dec 30, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> *WINNER WINNER CHICKEN DINNER!*
> @Opie1971 I'll send you a DM regarding your "bird seed".
> Thanks to everyone who played along.
> I'll do another one in a week or two, but I think Im gonna have to step it up. You guys are good!!



Im gonna start taking notes.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 30, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> I got my eyes peeled for a good stud in these Mimosa Im currently running.


I hoping you find a stud in them too!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 30, 2018)

That was a delightful,and informative read. SORRY to read about your health situation. Positive vibes bruh. Keep it pushin'


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 30, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Saving this for my own selfish reasons and notes.


So easy a caveman can do it!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 30, 2018)

Never done F&D but you and this thread make it very intriguing. I could pop 1 of those tubs in a 2x4 tent. And have my way with seed runs and pheno hunts.Maybe squeeze two in it?

EDIT* Dammit I just read the thread and meant to save the post with the dimensions of the tubs too. Funny,I began to get a lil sad as I was catching up to the current posts.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 30, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Never done F&D but you and this thread make it very intriguing. I could pop 1 of those tubs in a 2x4 tent. And have my way with seed runs and pheno hunts.Maybe squeeze two in it?
> 
> EDIT* Dammit I just read the thread and meant to save the post with the dimensions of the tubs too. Funny,I began to get a lil sad as I was catching up to the current posts.


The small mixing tubs I mention fit very nicely into the 27 gal tote if you want to bypass the tables and save on head space too. I just built tables because it was so much easier on my back. Exact same principle with the setup though.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 30, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> The small mixing tubs I mention fit very nicely into the 27 gal tote if you want to bypass the tables and save on head space too. I just built tables because it was so much easier on my back. Exact same principle with the setup though.
> View attachment 4257421


Dude you are the fucking MAN.I mean that unapologetically.I was wondering how I was gonna deal with a table in a tent. 2 should fit snuggly in a 2x4 thanks Red.
I've been spoiled by my ppks systems. 
I like to tinker,this is right up my alley.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 30, 2018)

Any questions on sizes etc just ask and I'll get em for you.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 30, 2018)

Forgive my f&d noobness, It looks like your pots are a bit taller than the tub.Does the floodline just go as high as the clay pebbles in the pots? Or am I missing something?

edit: is it the bottom of the pots that get flooded, root flooding I guess thru the bottom holes?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 30, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Any questions on sizes etc just ask and I'll get em for you.


Thanks,what are the tub dimensions?I want to run 2 tubs 5 plants each as you.One will suffice if 2 don't fit in a 2x4 tent. It's all the real estate I have available.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 30, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Forgive my f&d noobness, It looks like your pots are a bit taller than the tub.Does the cloudline just go as high as the clay pebbles in the pots? Or am I missing something?
> 
> edit: is it the bottom of the pots that get flooded, root flooding I guess thru the bottom holes?





CoB_nUt said:


> Thanks,what are the tub dimensions?I want to run 2 tubs 5 plants each as you.One will suffice if 2 don't fit in a 2x4 tent. It's all the real estate I have available.


Correct. I set the flood depth with the fill and drain kit. You put collars on the drain side and it raises it up therefore increasing the flood height. I do my fill with no collar, and my drain with 1 collar. It puts my flood depth in the mixing tray about 3" or so. Just enough to get the lower half of the medium wet.
The mixing tub dimensions are 20" x 27-3/4" on the most outside edges. You should fit 2 of those beautifully in a 2x4 tent.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 31, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Correct. I set the flood depth with the fill and drain kit. You put collars on the drain side and it raises it up therefore increasing the flood height. I do my fill with no collar, and my drain with 1 collar. It puts my flood depth in the mixing tray about 3" or so. Just enough to get the lower half of the medium wet.
> The mixing tub dimensions are 20" x 27-3/4" on the most outside edges. You should fit 2 of those beautifully in a 2x4 tent.


Thank you kind sir.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 31, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Thank you kind sir.


(2) Medium Mixing tubs (under $6 each): https://www.homedepot.com/p/Plasgad-Black-Medium-Concrete-Mixing-Tub-887101C/205451550
(2) 27 gal totes (currently on sale for under $9 each) :https://www.homedepot.com/p/HDX-27-Gal-Tough-Storage-Tote-in-Black-HDX27GONLINE-5/205978361
(2) Flood and drain kits (under $10 for 2): https://www.hydroponics.net/i/132732
(2) 185 gph submersible pumps (under $12 each): https://www.hydroponics.net/i/132929
(4) feet of 1/2" tubing (about $.69 per foot at most hydro shops/DIY stores)
(25) feet of 1/4" tubing (under $3) https://www.walmart.com/ip/Penn-Plax-Standard-Airline-Tubing-25/194888854
(2) 14" air stones (under $5 for 2) https://www.walmart.com/ip/2-Pack-Aqua-Culture-Aquarium-Bubble-Stone-14-Inch/280018503
(1) dual diaphram air pump (ad says $14 but I only paid $9 for mine at Walmart):https://www.walmart.com/ip/Aqua-Culture-20-60-Gallon-Double-Outlet-Aquarium-Air-Pump/10532634
(2) 10L bags of Hydroton (under $20 for 2 bags if bought in store) https://www.hydroponics.net/i/141700
(10) 1 gal pots (about .50 each)
That should be everything you need to run a full 10 plant hydro setup in your tent for under $120.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 31, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> (2) Medium Mixing tubs (under $6 each): https://www.homedepot.com/p/Plasgad-Black-Medium-Concrete-Mixing-Tub-887101C/205451550
> (2) 27 gal totes (currently on sale for under $9 each) :https://www.homedepot.com/p/HDX-27-Gal-Tough-Storage-Tote-in-Black-HDX27GONLINE-5/205978361
> (2) Flood and drain kits (under $10 for 2): https://www.hydroponics.net/i/132732
> (2) 185 gph submersible pumps (under $12 each): https://www.hydroponics.net/i/132929
> ...


You have a good soul brother.Thank you for this.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 31, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> (2) Medium Mixing tubs (under $6 each): https://www.homedepot.com/p/Plasgad-Black-Medium-Concrete-Mixing-Tub-887101C/205451550
> (2) 27 gal totes (currently on sale for under $9 each) :https://www.homedepot.com/p/HDX-27-Gal-Tough-Storage-Tote-in-Black-HDX27GONLINE-5/205978361
> (2) Flood and drain kits (under $10 for 2): https://www.hydroponics.net/i/132732
> (2) 185 gph submersible pumps (under $12 each): https://www.hydroponics.net/i/132929
> ...





CoB_nUt said:


> You have a good soul brother.Thank you for this.


Indeed, Red, good information


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 31, 2018)

Happy new year red!


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 2, 2019)

Hoping everyone is having a great start to their year! I dropped this in the Shoreline thread but figured I'd drop it here too in case anyhere was curious. Im going to drop a smoke report on the Orgi F2's real soon as well.

_*Smoke Report:*_

*Candy Shop:* Harvested at approx 65 days


*Smell*- 9/10 The smell on this was exactly what you should expect from the name. Very sweet, grapey with just a hint of floral in the mix. Nothing subtle about the aromas on this one. Again, she smells absolutely amazing just like her momma.
*Taste*- 8/10 The taste is like it smells minus the floral hint. Most of us know it has potential to change once harvested and cured...not this one. She stayed true to what she was on the plant. Smooth smoke with little expansion and great sweet sour grapey flavor. Little bit "kushy" on the exhale.
*Potency*- 7/10 The hang time with the buzz was a bit shorter than I had hoped for compared to what I remember on the Candyman. Good strong initial "behind the eyes" heady kinda buzz. Little racy at first & probably not great for me having heart issues and all but with that flavor, I just kept toking 
*Bag appeal*- 8/10 Beautiful hues of purple on every bud, but not a strain I'd consider a "purp". Nice thick dense buds covered in trichomes. I noticed some growers on here have brought out more colors in theirs than I did in mine so Im sure the potential for a "purp" is most definitely there.
Overall a sweet terpy flower that would be an excellent concentrate extractors strain.

*Southern Comfort:* Harvested at approx 70 days
 
*
Smell*- 6/10 The smell on the plants has been kinda muted the entire grow for me. No strong odors on mine that really jump out . Reminds me a lot of a GSC I grew out recently in regards to smell. No garlics or anything like that, but a very subtle sweet-ish "weed" funk.
*Taste*- 8/10 The taste is definitely there. I anticipated it was going to be a bit muted like the smell, but I couldn't have been more wrong. Full on spicy cookie type taste that hits you on a dry toke before even lighting up. The "cookie" is strong with this one.
*Potency*- 10/10 Not gonna lie...this peeled my wig back. Intense high that hits you hard by toke #3. I really dig the high on this one. Nothing racy about it, but strong as one could ask for. Nighty night time with this one if you over indulge so clear your daily schedule if you plan to toke hard early in the day. Great for an end of day "unwind" kinda strain.
*Bag Appeal*- 7/10 Nothing really jumps out about this one to me in regards to looks. Green chunky nugs with average frost. I could see someone passing on it in comparison to other "pretty smokes" but it would surely be a mistake to judge this book by its cover.
Overall it is a must have for anyone looking for the head cracker buzz or medicinal qualities.

Another nug in the jar


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 2, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Hoping everyone is having a great start to their year! I dropped this in the Shoreline thread but figured I'd drop it here too in case anyhere was curious. Im going to drop a smoke report on the Orgi F2's real soon as well.
> 
> _*Smoke Report:*_
> 
> ...


Great report. I'm germinating 3 Candyshop right now.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 2, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Great report. I'm germinating 3 Candyshop right now.


Thanks! I went almost a full pack of fems from the Candy Shop  
I think I had 8 maybe 9 out of 11 were girls?
This last run was spectacular in regards to M/F ratios in the multiple packs of seeds I ran. Im hoping you got some of that good juju in your pack. Shes a great flower.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 2, 2019)

_*Smoke Report:*_

*Orgi F2* (pheno 1) Harvested at approx 65 days.
 
*Smell- *9/10 I smell Nag Champa and citrus. Old school spice like incense with some bitter, orange peel zest. Very unique smell that would make most oldheads say "oh, whats that?" when they smell it. 
*Taste- *8/10 the taste is quite like the smell, but with more of the orange present. This one has a little "choke" to it. Not in the sense of coughing your butt off, but you can tell its a hashier, thicker smoke with a little expansion.* 
Potency- *8/10 Great body buzz noticable first right after toking. Found myself daydreaming, sitting in my chair just holding my guitar so I'd say I was high lol. Great duration on the buzz too.
*Bag appeal- *8/10 This pheno was the easier trimmer of the 2. Nice christmas tree shaped conical buds wrapped in frost and dark amber hairs. On looks alone, this would be my choice if I had to pick a "favorite child".

*Orgi F2 *(pheno 2) Harvested at approx 75 days.
 

*Smell-* 7/10 This pheno is a bit more of the orangey, fruit snacky kind of smell. I didnt find any "spice" with this one at all really compared to the other pheno. 
*Taste- *7/10 Again its more of the sweeter orangey fruit snack kinda flavor, but nothing that is too "stand out". VERY smooth when smoked. I hotboxed the shit out of my joint because it was so easy to toke. Zero expansion with this one. The joint sure made a lot of resin though and that was all that was tasted about mid joint -on.
*Potency-* 7/10 Nice buzz that approaches slowly but for as long as this one ran for, I had hoped for a little stronger "couchlock" of a buzz. 
*Bag Appeal-* 7/10 this pheno took a while to mature, and even at approx 75 days, it still looked immature with light colored hairs even though trichs were ready. Nice, sugary coating of trichs to accompany some light lavenders not picked up in the photo.
Overall, a tasty strain I'd run again in hopes of stumbling across pheno 1 again.

Another nug in the jar


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 6, 2019)

Couple of quick questions.....

1.) Who saves their roaches?
2.) If you save them....do you end up smoking them at some point?


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 6, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Couple of quick questions.....
> 
> 1.) Who saves their roaches?
> 2.) If you save them....do you end up smoking them at some point?


<<<
most often, no (followup; what do you do with them if you don't smoke them at some point? A: wait for them to collect enough dust to be beyond smoking to justify tossing...


----------



## Bodean (Jan 6, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Couple of quick questions.....
> 
> 1.) Who saves their roaches?
> 2.) If you save them....do you end up smoking them at some point?


I do. Just kinda been doing that since I began smoking. I only grow enough for my family and friends so when I'm running low I'll smoke on them and save the flowers for when the family or friends are around.


----------



## Nutzach91 (Jan 6, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Couple of quick questions.....
> 
> 1.) Who saves their roaches?
> 2.) If you save them....do you end up smoking them at some point?


Ya I save them and when the stash is empty or really low, I bust them out and either roll them up or pack them in a bowl.lol


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 6, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Couple of quick questions.....
> 
> 1.) Who saves their roaches?
> 2.) If you save them....do you end up smoking them at some point?


I save them for my sometimes hard up yard guy/carwash guy. 
I did use break them up re-roll and smoke them when dry in between runs before I went perperual.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 6, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Couple of quick questions.....
> 
> 1.) Who saves their roaches?
> 2.) If you save them....do you end up smoking them at some point?


I do just incase. I blend them with bud or even sugary trim to help with the taste. Desperate times require desperate measures lol

Cheers


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 6, 2019)

Thanks for the replies! I was wondering what others do because I keep mine and rarely ever run out of flowers to need to bust em out. I usually give a widemouth jar away once a year or so to a family member who doesnt mind them at all (actually very grateful). Not that I mind them, but as long as I have flowers around I likely wont be blackening my fingertips.

Considering I havent emptied the jar in quite some time (and many strains over the last 8 months or so), I wonder what kind of flavors I'd find again? Toking on a few roaches might be like my own little game of "Guess That Strain" haha


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 6, 2019)

The 1 Qt. Mason jar stash getting full again.....


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 6, 2019)

4 Mimosa (corners) and 1 LVTK dubbed "Destiny's Child" (center). The Mimosa were germinated a cpl weeks after the LVTK, but you'd never know it by the pictures. Fingers crossed for some boys in the Mimosa, but they sure are looking awful feminine. The first 5 I popped of the Mimosa were all females.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 6, 2019)

You have the "ladies touch".Damn high female ratio.Funny how things come 360 and we search and hope for males now.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 6, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> You have the "ladies touch".Damn high female ratio.Funny how things come 360 and we search and hope for males now.


Ya, the male search is a newer concept for me since I've been growing with fems and clones for so damn long.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 6, 2019)

I hear ya.I've been doing the same. It's only this past 8-9 months or so I've dealt with and kept a male for a lil chucking.Fems and clones & s1'ing them has been my mantra for a few years now.
2019 for me is the year of the DUDE and reg bean pheno hunts. I have some gifted S1's to search thru as well.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 7, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Couple of quick questions.....
> 
> 1.) Who saves their roaches?
> 2.) If you save them....do you end up smoking them at some point?


Our state is decrim but it's still evidence, so I pitch em.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 7, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> Our state is decrim but it's still evidence, so I pitch em.


Just went rec here. I guess weight _is_ weight in the eyes of Johnny Law. Would suck to get hit on limits for some stinky roaches.


----------



## dr.tomb (Jan 7, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Couple of quick questions.....
> 
> 1.) Who saves their roaches?
> 2.) If you save them....do you end up smoking them at some point?


I smoke enough to roll a roach j every day. I always cut off the burn portions before tossing them into my coffee grinder. End of the night I just tap the trigger a couple times, pic the filters and paper out and smoke an end j, which is usually a mix of 3 or 4 types.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 7, 2019)

dr.tomb said:


> I smoke enough to roll a roach j every day. I always cut off the burn portions before tossing them into my coffee grinder. End of the night I just tap the trigger a couple times, pic the filters and paper out and smoke an end j, which is usually a mix of 3 or 4 types.


No mess- I can dig it. Not sure if I could smoke a roach J a day though. Thats commitment lol
I remember as a youngster, we'd have third gen roaches that were like gooey as hot road tar. Have to burn it in a bowl that everyone wheezes and hacks from.


----------



## dr.tomb (Jan 7, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> No mess- I can dig it. Not sure if I could smoke a roach J a day though. Thats commitment lol
> I remember as a youngster, we'd have third gen roaches that were like gooey as hot road tar. Have to burn it in a bowl that everyone wheezes and hacks from.


Goes to the fire pit after i roach the roach j


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 13, 2019)

"Mothers Milk" in full re-veg after flowering out my momma plant. New momma is gonna get her own tent real soon.



Looking like I'll be flipping to 12/12 here within the next 2 weeks. These Mimosa (4 corners) are making LVTK (center) look bad. "Destiny's Child" better get her shit together or she'll find herself in the garbage.


----------



## Buck5050 (Jan 13, 2019)

Nice Job on the reveg and great pic of it too. Is that the only growth shoot?


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 13, 2019)

Buck5050 said:


> Nice Job on the reveg and great pic of it too. Is that the only growth shoot?


Thats was the only one, so I feel rather lucky since I left quite a bit on the plant to reveg with and thats all I got.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jan 15, 2019)

quick question Red. do you aerate your res for your tables? i use hydroguard and wonder if i need to keep it aerated still


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 15, 2019)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> quick question Red. do you aerate your res for your tables? i use hydroguard and wonder if i need to keep it aerated still


Ya, I keep a 14" long bubble stone in the res. Cant positively say it is 100% effective in aerating, but Ive never had an issue. Even if it doesnt add DO into the res water, it does keep the water "moving" in the res when the tables arent flooding.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jan 15, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Ya, I keep a 14" long bubble stone in the res. Cant positively say it is 100% effective in aerating, but Ive never had an issue. Even if it doesnt add DO into the res water, it does keep the water "moving" in the res when the tables arent flooding.


cheers dude. just wondered if it was necessary as its added extra noise to my room the one i added.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 15, 2019)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> cheers dude. just wondered if it was necessary as its added extra noise to my room the one i added.


What size bubble stone/air pump you using?


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jan 16, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> What size bubble stone/air pump you using?


not too sure its just a cheapo small one never thought to look at the specs i have it a ling time. used it for aeration in my 100 litre nutrient tank


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 16, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> "Mothers Milk" in full re-veg after flowering out my momma plant. New momma is gonna get her own tent real soon.
> 
> View attachment 4263960
> 
> ...


3 of the mimosas look similar in expression.The back right looks to be doing her own thing.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 16, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> 3 of the mimosas look similar in expression.The back right looks to be doing her own thing.


Poor pic angle on my part. I can see what you're saying. The 2 left corners are exacting of each other. The 2 right corners are a bit taller and are exacting of each other. If I had to I'd guess the 2 left corners to be girls and the 2 right corners boys. Lord help me if they are all girls lol. That would put me at 9/9 girls of the Mimosa 
I like how short the node distances are on the 2 right corners though. 9 nodes (not counting top) on 10.5" plants.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 16, 2019)

Red if you were looking for a stud I found 3 so far in my last 5 of the pack.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 16, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> Red if you were looking for a stud I found 3 so far in my last 5 of the pack.


I am. How were they when you flowered them out?


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 16, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> I am. How were they when you flowered them out?


They're still young, one has really tight node spacing. I just topped them to see how they root up and bush out, I'll grab photos today when I'm making rounds.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 22, 2019)

Ok been slacking big time in the Whorehouse.
Just picked up a 2'X4'X5' tent for mommas, cuts, and seedlings.
Just looked at the "Mimosa" and Im positive 2 of the 4 are girls. I believe that the other 2 are male. 1 of the 2 suspected Mimosa males are looking and smelling as good as one could ask for. I *PRAY* it is a male because it is smelling absolutely amazing right now in veg and its been the most vigorous of them all. A stand out plant among the rest in all regards.
The "Mothers Milk" reveg will be getting some cuts taken off now that I have a tent to keep it all in.
Im going to get a bit more serious now concerning making personal seed stash.
So far I've got "Orange Julius" (Mothers Milk x Mimosa) currently in the works and Im working on a cut of Fruity Pebbles OG.
Maybe revisit a guaranteed purp I grew a few years ago. She put out purple buds from day 1 down to the calyxes on the nodes.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 22, 2019)

Making a batch of CS.
 

I'm literally about 8-10 minutes into the process.
You can see the silver "waterfall" looking cloud coming from the end of the silver piece.
A quick stir and....


----------



## Buck5050 (Jan 22, 2019)

Which girls you gonna hit with that? Got any ideas?Pics welcome.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 22, 2019)

Buck5050 said:


> Which girls you gonna hit with that? Got any ideas?Pics welcome.


Im going to self the purp ("Plemon" by Breeders Boutiqe) which was a single batch run of fem seeds. I only have 1 bean left so I figured Id hit it if it pops.


----------



## Buck5050 (Jan 23, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Im going to self the purp ("Plemon" by Breeders Boutiqe) which was a single batch run of fem seeds. I only have 1 bean left so I figured Id hit it if it pops.


Keep us posted on progress. I plan to attempt CS on some females this year and wouldn't mind seeing how it gets done.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 24, 2019)

*CALLING ALL LED LIGHT GURUS*
Im looking to find a digital readout for my DIY led light if anyone experienced with them cares to help me out?

My light consists of 4 Citizen CLU048 1212's run on a Mean Well 185H-C1400B using a 100K potentiometer. Im looking to be able to tell how many watts I am at while using the potentiometer. I have no way to gauge what power level Im at currently and am looking to fix this for when Im dimming the light.
My questions are:
-What can I use besides a "Kill-A-Watt"? I'd like to be able to have the digital display right on the light itself.
-Do I use a digital readout on the AC side or one on the DC side? (Im looking for simple -no phone apps,programming etc.)
-What digital readout would you recommend?
-Which is the most straight forward to hook up?

Heres the light I want to put it on:
 

Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 24, 2019)

@HydroRed I want those added to all of my light's also.Those little black energy display meters I see attached to some people's builds.Showing,watts,volts,etc. Hoping some led gurus chime in with a dumbed down explanation for the laymen such as myself.


----------



## SMT69 (Jan 24, 2019)

Red i use the sonoff pow
Its about $15 ,the readout connects to and is on your phone. I use it with my leds and luv it
Super easy to plug into your driver

It doesn’t have its own display tho, uses your phone screen in real time, also allows you to turn off and on remotely anywhere

Edit- i saw your comments, maybe not what you’re looking for, but man they are cool


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 25, 2019)

SMT69 said:


> Red i use the sonoff pow
> Its about $15 ,the readout connects to and is on your phone. I use it with my leds and luv it
> Super easy to plug into your driver
> 
> ...


Are you hooking the device to the AC or DC side of the Driver?


----------



## SMT69 (Jan 25, 2019)

Ac side

It displays Wattage only and ability to turn on/off the driver remotely if you wanted
Works really well with led drivers

I use another one to turn my fans on/off remotely and another one for my pump

I monitor all my sht while at work 

Anyways good luck to ya, I wanna Build a flood/drain setup like yours


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 25, 2019)

SMT69 said:


> Ac side
> 
> It displays Wattage only and ability to turn on/off the driver remotely if you wanted
> Works really well with led drivers
> ...


Thanks for responding. It helped me figure out how I need to do it.


@CoB_nUt 
I think I found what Im looking for now that I know Im monitoring from the AC side.

Click *HERE*


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 25, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Thanks for responding. It helped me figure out how I need to do it.
> 
> 
> @CoB_nUt
> ...


Yup those are the ones.I have been seeing them on builds here and there.Got lost in the RIU streets and ended up in a thread for a long read.These came up so did the discussion of AC side or DC side meters. 
I didn't want to respond to your initial post about it because I am terrible at using the search function, copying and pasting and linking links. 
iirc,the dc would only be for the driver to wall,AC side is what we are interested in like the link you posted.
Now,how to incorporate them onto a rig that only uses angle aluminum w/the driver on board? Project box? 
My brain shuts down when it comes to designing my rigs. They are as basic as they come. I have no issue putting them DIY'ng them.Concept and design is what escapes me.
Some,actually a lot of the DIY leds builds I've come across on RIU fucking amaze me.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 25, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Yup those are the ones.I have been seeing them on builds here and there.Got lost in the RIU streets and ended up in a thread for a long read.These came up so did the discussion of AC side or DC side meters.
> I didn't want to respond to your initial post about it because I am terrible at using the search function, copying and pasting and linking links.
> iirc,the dc would only be for the driver to wall,AC side is what we are interested in like the link you posted.
> Now,how to incorporate them onto a rig that only uses angle aluminum w/the driver on board? Project box?
> ...


I agree theres been some pretty stellar builds on here. For the item I linked Im imagining a faceplate to mount it since it appears to have a flushmount lip on the device itself. Think faceplate for a car radio, then the faceplate gets mounted to the aluminum frame. Hard to say til I actually got it in my hands. I just ordered one so I'll post once I get something in hand.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 26, 2019)

WARNING!! Long post ahead and not a single picture 


The new 2'x4'x5' tent is in and pretty much set up. Not liking how cool the tent stays with the LED so I may get some 400W HID gear and kick it old school. This tent is going to house the "Mothers Milk" and up to 3 other mothers of my choosing along with a tray of cuts or seedlings.
Mothers Milk is in the veg tent now and I will be getting cuts from it tomorrow. Now that shes in the veg tent, I can flower off the 4 Mimosa in the other room and start collecting some pollen. Im about 99% sure the Mimosa I was hoping was a boy is indeed actually a boy!! I'll be collecting some pollen from it for future chucks.
I tossed the LVTK into the trash. No room/time for junk plants. As of lately, I ve been inclined to start making my own personal seeds, and to do it with stuff I already know and love. No lies, no shadyness, no wasted time, no wasted money, etc. Moving forward....

These are all the current strains I've decided to concentrate on for a bit. They are all strains Im currently running or ones Ive run before at one time and are worth revisiting again to possibly chuck with.
-"Mimosa" by Symbiotic (_currently flowering_) A terpy fruity strain with great bones.
-"Midnight Mass" by Heavyweight Seeds (_currently germinating_) The fruitiest flowers Ive grown in years.
-"Plemon" by Breeders Boutique (_currently germinating_) -Most purple bud Ive grown in the last decade.
-"Mothers Milk" by Bodhi (_mother plant_) One of the top 3 strains I've ever grown.

This is what the crosses will be titled if the "Plemon" and the "Midnight Mass" germinate for me.
*Orange Julius* (Mothers Milk x Mimosa) -_currently in the works_
*Purple Drank* (Mothers Milk x Plemon)
*Holy Cow* (Mothers Milk x Midnight Mass)

As you can tell, I really love this Mothers Milk. Shes amazing in every way and checks all the boxes. Lets put it this way... I dropped the GG4 to keep her. I really believe this pheno to be the epitome of what Bodhi had in the strain. Creamy, marshmallow sweet, candy conversation heart aromas and flavors. An amazing smell and flavor profile like no other Ive tried. Gigantic, tight bud formations, never a nanner, easy to trim, bag appeal, frosty as hell, easy grower, killer stone,....I mean I could go on all day. For anyone who isnt familiar with it or hasnt tried it -believe me, shes a bad bitch!
I'll get some pics up soon of the Mimosa once they start lifting their skirts now that they are in 12/12.








*Ok, so I lied about there not being pictures in this post. Consider this a visual oasis from that long read! *

* ITS TIME FOR ANOTHER GAME!! *

*Who can guess how many roaches are in this 1 Qt. jar?*

* *

*RULES: *
*-You are only allowed to guess 1 time -so make it count!*
*-In the event of a duplicate correct entry, the first one posted will be awarded -so make sure your guess isnt already posted.*
*-You MUST reply to this post when you guess your number.*



*Winner will be announced Feb 1, 2019 and will recieve this free pack of "Bird Seed".*
**

*-GOOD LUCK!*


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jan 26, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> WARNING!! Long post ahead and not a single picture
> 
> 
> The new 2'x4'x5' tent is in and pretty much set up. Not liking how cool the tent stays with the LED so I may get some 400W HID gear and kick it old school. This tent is going to house the "Mothers Milk" and up to 3 other mothers of my choosing along with a tray of cuts or seedlings.
> ...



312


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 26, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> WARNING!! Long post ahead and not a single picture
> 
> 
> The new 2'x4'x5' tent is in and pretty much set up. Not liking how cool the tent stays with the LED so I may get some 400W HID gear and kick it old school. This tent is going to house the "Mothers Milk" and up to 3 other mothers of my choosing along with a tray of cuts or seedlings.
> ...


Not gonna guess yet.I'm going to cheat and go count my doobie jar right quick.







Kidding,I'll take a stab at it and say 353 doobies.


----------



## Big Perm (Jan 26, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> WARNING!! Long post ahead and not a single picture
> 
> 
> The new 2'x4'x5' tent is in and pretty much set up. Not liking how cool the tent stays with the LED so I may get some 400W HID gear and kick it old school. This tent is going to house the "Mothers Milk" and up to 3 other mothers of my choosing along with a tray of cuts or seedlings.
> ...


420


----------



## SMT69 (Jan 26, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> WARNING!! Long post ahead and not a single picture
> 
> 
> The new 2'x4'x5' tent is in and pretty much set up. Not liking how cool the tent stays with the LED so I may get some 400W HID gear and kick it old school. This tent is going to house the "Mothers Milk" and up to 3 other mothers of my choosing along with a tray of cuts or seedlings.
> ...


277
A very nice giveaway Red!


----------



## Buck5050 (Jan 26, 2019)

456


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 26, 2019)

SMT69 said:


> 277
> A very nice giveaway Red!





Buck5050 said:


> 456


Gotta follow the 3 rules though and "Reply" or "quote" my game post with your guess (like the first 3 guesses). This keeps the game post from disappearing under pages of guesses.


----------



## Natethenewb (Jan 26, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> WARNING!! Long post ahead and not a single picture
> 
> 
> The new 2'x4'x5' tent is in and pretty much set up. Not liking how cool the tent stays with the LED so I may get some 400W HID gear and kick it old school. This tent is going to house the "Mothers Milk" and up to 3 other mothers of my choosing along with a tray of cuts or seedlings.
> ...


 283


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Jan 26, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> WARNING!! Long post ahead and not a single picture
> 
> 
> The new 2'x4'x5' tent is in and pretty much set up. Not liking how cool the tent stays with the LED so I may get some 400W HID gear and kick it old school. This tent is going to house the "Mothers Milk" and up to 3 other mothers of my choosing along with a tray of cuts or seedlings.
> ...


234 or about a pound!


----------



## Buck5050 (Jan 26, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> WARNING!! Long post ahead and not a single picture
> 
> 
> The new 2'x4'x5' tent is in and pretty much set up. Not liking how cool the tent stays with the LED so I may get some 400W HID gear and kick it old school. This tent is going to house the "Mothers Milk" and up to 3 other mothers of my choosing along with a tray of cuts or seedlings.
> ...


456 TLDR but I got it now.


----------



## vertnugs (Jan 26, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> WARNING!! Long post ahead and not a single picture
> 
> 
> The new 2'x4'x5' tent is in and pretty much set up. Not liking how cool the tent stays with the LED so I may get some 400W HID gear and kick it old school. This tent is going to house the "Mothers Milk" and up to 3 other mothers of my choosing along with a tray of cuts or seedlings.
> ...



444


----------



## simpleleaf (Jan 26, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> WARNING!! Long post ahead and not a single picture
> 
> 
> The new 2'x4'x5' tent is in and pretty much set up. Not liking how cool the tent stays with the LED so I may get some 400W HID gear and kick it old school. This tent is going to house the "Mothers Milk" and up to 3 other mothers of my choosing along with a tray of cuts or seedlings.
> ...


356 A fun puzzle!


----------



## tommarijuana (Jan 26, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> WARNING!! Long post ahead and not a single picture
> 
> 
> The new 2'x4'x5' tent is in and pretty much set up. Not liking how cool the tent stays with the LED so I may get some 400W HID gear and kick it old school. This tent is going to house the "Mothers Milk" and up to 3 other mothers of my choosing along with a tray of cuts or seedlings.
> ...


279


----------



## NGA (Jan 26, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> WARNING!! Long post ahead and not a single picture
> 
> 
> The new 2'x4'x5' tent is in and pretty much set up. Not liking how cool the tent stays with the LED so I may get some 400W HID gear and kick it old school. This tent is going to house the "Mothers Milk" and up to 3 other mothers of my choosing along with a tray of cuts or seedlings.
> ...


666


----------



## jacrispy (Jan 26, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> WARNING!! Long post ahead and not a single picture
> 
> 
> The new 2'x4'x5' tent is in and pretty much set up. Not liking how cool the tent stays with the LED so I may get some 400W HID gear and kick it old school. This tent is going to house the "Mothers Milk" and up to 3 other mothers of my choosing along with a tray of cuts or seedlings.
> ...


300


----------



## Nutzach91 (Jan 26, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> WARNING!! Long post ahead and not a single picture
> 
> 
> The new 2'x4'x5' tent is in and pretty much set up. Not liking how cool the tent stays with the LED so I may get some 400W HID gear and kick it old school. This tent is going to house the "Mothers Milk" and up to 3 other mothers of my choosing along with a tray of cuts or seedlings.
> ...


333 roaches in the jar.


----------



## Justinsbudzzz (Jan 26, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> WARNING!! Long post ahead and not a single picture
> 
> 
> The new 2'x4'x5' tent is in and pretty much set up. Not liking how cool the tent stays with the LED so I may get some 400W HID gear and kick it old school. This tent is going to house the "Mothers Milk" and up to 3 other mothers of my choosing along with a tray of cuts or seedlings.
> ...


325


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jan 27, 2019)

hey red bit off topic from the comp. i came accross a thread wgere you posted that you run a sterile res. i cant remember what thread though. so is this true? do you favour sterile over bennies?


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 27, 2019)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> hey red bit off topic from the comp. i came accross a thread wgere you posted that you run a sterile res. i cant remember what thread though. so is this true? do you favour sterile over bennies?


Correct. I run sterile res as its easy to maintain in hydro. I use 3% H2o2 @ about 10-15 ml per gallon every 3 days.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jan 27, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Correct. I run sterile res as its easy to maintain in hydro. I use 3% H2o2 @ about 10-15 ml per gallon every 3 days.


have you ever run bennies? would you say that the plants like running sterile


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 27, 2019)

I've run bennies once many years ago, but it wasnt the best experience since I dont run res coolers. I never got root rot or anything but there was always a smell. My plants are pretty happy in sterile. When I add the H2o2 they all perk up from the oxygen boost. The only byproduct from the H2o2 is water.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jan 27, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> I've run bennies once many years ago, but it wasnt the best experience since I dont run res coolers. I never got root rot or anything but there was always a smell. My plants are pretty happy in sterile. When I add the H2o2 they all perk up from the oxygen boost. The only byproduct from the H2o2 is water.


cheers for the info man


----------



## ChiefRunningPhist (Jan 27, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Thanks for responding. It helped me figure out how I need to do it.
> 
> 
> @CoB_nUt
> ...





CoB_nUt said:


> Yup those are the ones.I have been seeing them on builds here and there.Got lost in the RIU streets and ended up in a thread for a long read.These came up so did the discussion of AC side or DC side meters.
> I didn't want to respond to your initial post about it because I am terrible at using the search function, copying and pasting and linking links.
> iirc,the dc would only be for the driver to wall,AC side is what we are interested in like the link you posted.
> Now,how to incorporate them onto a rig that only uses angle aluminum w/the driver on board? Project box?
> ...



Did you guys get your digi's up and running? I'm adding a multi meter onto mine but monitoring on the DC side so I know what my lights are running, but If you did an AC side monitor it shouldn't be much harder as your driver is on your light (my drivers are outside and away which would take extra electrical to wire from driver to light).

I went with a cheaper digi (doesn't look as nice lol) that didn't have a wattage readout, but multiplying volts by amps is easy enough for me to find total wattage (minus driver effeciency) and for my setup I am personally more worried about how much current will be flowing than wall watts (thus the amp gauge over the wattage gauge).


****



HydroRed said:


> WARNING!! Long post ahead and not a single picture
> 
> 
> The new 2'x4'x5' tent is in and pretty much set up. Not liking how cool the tent stays with the LED so I may get some 400W HID gear and kick it old school. This tent is going to house the "Mothers Milk" and up to 3 other mothers of my choosing along with a tray of cuts or seedlings.
> ...


471 roaches


----------



## ChiefRunningPhist (Jan 27, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> WARNING!! Long post ahead and not a single picture
> 
> 
> The new 2'x4'x5' tent is in and pretty much set up. Not liking how cool the tent stays with the LED so I may get some 400W HID gear and kick it old school. This tent is going to house the "Mothers Milk" and up to 3 other mothers of my choosing along with a tray of cuts or seedlings.
> ...


Get stoned. Click "listen".
 
https://www.npr.org/sections/money/2015/08/07/430372183/episode-644-how-much-does-this-cow-weigh


^^^ This..

I'm guna change my guess to whatever the average guess ends up being.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 27, 2019)

Didnt get the ammeter yet. I opted for one that reads out wattage too (even if slightly inaccurate at up to +/- 3%) just to gauge the light intensity in real time. As you mentioned, its easy enough for me to display it on the light itself which is exactly what I was looking for. I can even hide my Current transformer in the waterproof junction box I have installed on the light.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 28, 2019)

I germinated my 1 and only "Plemon" seed and shes above the surface of the rooting plug. Game on!
"Mimosa" are now in flower and will be producing pollen soon. Planning to hit the "Plemon" with the "Mimosa" pollen.

ALSO:
Dont forget to guess how many roaches are in the jar to win a free pack of "Bird Seed".
Click the link below for the rules and how to play.
*CLICK HERE*


----------



## Big Perm (Jan 28, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> "Mimosa" are now in flower and will be producing pollen soon. Planning to hit the "Plemon" with the "Mimosa" pollen.


Plemosa?


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 28, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Plemosa?


Purple Drank?


----------



## main cola (Jan 30, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> WARNING!! Long post ahead and not a single picture
> 
> 
> The new 2'x4'x5' tent is in and pretty much set up. Not liking how cool the tent stays with the LED so I may get some 400W HID gear and kick it old school. This tent is going to house the "Mothers Milk" and up to 3 other mothers of my choosing along with a tray of cuts or seedlings.
> ...


346 Roaches


----------



## Opie1971 (Jan 30, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> WARNING!! Long post ahead and not a single picture
> 
> 
> The new 2'x4'x5' tent is in and pretty much set up. Not liking how cool the tent stays with the LED so I may get some 400W HID gear and kick it old school. This tent is going to house the "Mothers Milk" and up to 3 other mothers of my choosing along with a tray of cuts or seedlings.
> ...


217


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jan 31, 2019)

What’s up Red? How do you crack your seeds? Have you used something like the Apollo heat mat w/ thermostat controller ?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 31, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> WARNING!! Long post ahead and not a single picture
> 
> 
> The new 2'x4'x5' tent is in and pretty much set up. Not liking how cool the tent stays with the LED so I may get some 400W HID gear and kick it old school. This tent is going to house the "Mothers Milk" and up to 3 other mothers of my choosing along with a tray of cuts or seedlings.
> ...



440 like a cuda -


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 31, 2019)

SAMMYB913 said:


> What’s up Red? How do you crack your seeds? Have you used something like the Apollo heat mat w/ thermostat controller ?


No heat mats and no presoak in water. I actually just wet a paper towel with warm water, fold up the seeds in the paper towel and put it in a ziplock baggie with a little air in it. I put that on a ceramic plate and cover it up so no light shines on it and then put it on my cable box for the heat. I usually have 1/2" tap roots in less than 48 hrs. Thats when I'll put the seedlings in a rapid rooter and pot it.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 31, 2019)

Budzbuddha said:


> 440 like a cuda -


Nice pick...Im a Mopar man myself, but make the exception for Pre 65 Oldsmobiles


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 31, 2019)

Today is the last day to get a guess turned in! 
The winner will be picked tomorrow morning 2/1/2019.
GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## Zero_OS (Jan 31, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> WARNING!! Long post ahead and not a single picture
> 
> 
> The new 2'x4'x5' tent is in and pretty much set up. Not liking how cool the tent stays with the LED so I may get some 400W HID gear and kick it old school. This tent is going to house the "Mothers Milk" and up to 3 other mothers of my choosing along with a tray of cuts or seedlings.
> ...


272


----------



## GroDank101 (Jan 31, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> WARNING!! Long post ahead and not a single picture
> 
> 
> The new 2'x4'x5' tent is in and pretty much set up. Not liking how cool the tent stays with the LED so I may get some 400W HID gear and kick it old school. This tent is going to house the "Mothers Milk" and up to 3 other mothers of my choosing along with a tray of cuts or seedlings.
> ...


250


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jan 31, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> No heat mats and no presoak in water.
> I used a drawer my television sat on but got rid of the television & screwed myself


----------



## dubekoms (Jan 31, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> WARNING!! Long post ahead and not a single picture
> 
> 
> The new 2'x4'x5' tent is in and pretty much set up. Not liking how cool the tent stays with the LED so I may get some 400W HID gear and kick it old school. This tent is going to house the "Mothers Milk" and up to 3 other mothers of my choosing along with a tray of cuts or seedlings.
> ...


197


----------



## klx (Jan 31, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> WARNING!! Long post ahead and not a single picture
> 
> 
> The new 2'x4'x5' tent is in and pretty much set up. Not liking how cool the tent stays with the LED so I may get some 400W HID gear and kick it old school. This tent is going to house the "Mothers Milk" and up to 3 other mothers of my choosing along with a tray of cuts or seedlings.
> ...


396 (but please donate the seeds to someone in need if I win)


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 1, 2019)

*Time to announce the winner!*

After digging through those stinky roaches, the count is in......for a total of *503*.
Congrats to the winner @ChiefRunningPhist for their guess of *471*
Your gonna have to send me a pm since your profile is on lockdown

Thanks to everyone who played along and frequents this thread. More giveaways to come......


----------



## ChiefRunningPhist (Feb 1, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> *Time to announce the winner!*
> 
> After digging through those stinky roaches, the count is in......for a total of *503*.
> Congrats to the winner @ChiefRunningPhist for their guess of *471*
> ...


HELL YA!  thanks @HydroRed ill try to see what's up change my settings.


----------



## ChiefRunningPhist (Feb 1, 2019)

@HydroRed check this out if you haven't seen it before, saltwater n-hexane washes to turn roaches into pristine wax...

https://skunkpharmresearch.com/getting-the-green-and-waxes-out-afterwards/


----------



## vertnugs (Feb 1, 2019)

When's the contest on how long it took you to get those 503 stinky roaches?


All answers provided in full moons

Good guess to the winner.


----------



## Gquebed (Feb 3, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Nice pick...Im a Mopar man myself, but make the exception for Pre 65 Oldsmobiles


My dad had a 67 cuda with a 383 (late year production had a few of these) that i used to "borrow" occasionally...after he was asleep. 

For the longest time he searched for a gas leak...lol


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 3, 2019)

Red check your dm plz.


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 3, 2019)

*"Mimosa" Male #1* 
Day 9 since flip to 12/12.
Pretty decent structure but was first to show and not overwhelming smell on the stem rub as of now. The taller of the 2 males.



*"Mimosa" Male #2*
Day 9 since flip to 12/12.
This is the one I've had my eye on before I even sexed them. 
A more favorable structure out of the 2 males in my opinion. Wonderfully stinky stem rub just as potent as the ladies. I believe I may see some frost here pretty soon with this one as well.


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 5, 2019)

@ChiefRunningPhist @CoB_nUt
Got my meter in today.

Its going on a light Im currently using in veg. I have another light coming in the next day or two to replace it so I should have the meter hooked up and displaying within this time. I'll check some numbers with a multimeter too and see how accurate it is. I just gotta figure out how to flush mount it like a car radio. The tabs provided to insert it flush mount are very close to the faceplate of the unit (less than 1/8") so whatever I use to mount it will need to be quite thin. I was originally thinking to just use a square cut of 1/8" aluminum but I dont know now? I think that might be too thick after seeing the tabs.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 5, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> @ChiefRunningPhist @CoB_nUt
> Got my meter in today.
> View attachment 4277089
> Its going on a light Im currently using in veg. I have another light coming in the next day or two to replace it so I should have the meter hooked up and displaying within this time. I'll check some numbers with a multimeter too and see how accurate it is. I just gotta figure out how to flush mount it like a car radio. The tabs provided to insert it flush mount are very close to the faceplate of the unit (less than 1/8") so whatever I use to mount it will need to be quite thin. I was originally thinking to just use a square cut of 1/8" aluminum but I dont know now? I think that might be too thick after seeing the tabs.
> View attachment 4277090 View attachment 4277091


Score! I'll be sure to be here when ya mount it.
Thank you for hitting me up.


----------



## ChiefRunningPhist (Feb 5, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> @ChiefRunningPhist @CoB_nUt
> Got my meter in today.
> View attachment 4277089
> Its going on a light Im currently using in veg. I have another light coming in the next day or two to replace it so I should have the meter hooked up and displaying within this time. I'll check some numbers with a multimeter too and see how accurate it is. I just gotta figure out how to flush mount it like a car radio. The tabs provided to insert it flush mount are very close to the faceplate of the unit (less than 1/8") so whatever I use to mount it will need to be quite thin. I was originally thinking to just use a square cut of 1/8" aluminum but I dont know now? I think that might be too thick after seeing the tabs.
> View attachment 4277090 View attachment 4277091


Nice. Those tabs look like they may be tricky. I'm a little different than most but if they didn't snap in using 1/8" aluminium housing because it's too thick I'd just cut the tabs off and gorrila glue it in the rectangle hole I cut for it.

Curious to see if its off on measuring too, but I bet it's pretty close. Wish my meters were here, I'm jealous!


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 7, 2019)

I'll get some pics tonight but my favorite Mimosa boy is putting off some color on his....um...parts. Been a bit chilly with lights off.
Its not much but....


----------



## vertnugs (Feb 7, 2019)

I saw you post about those mixing tubs fitting into a certain tote/res.......any pics?


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 7, 2019)

vertnugs said:


> I saw you post about those mixing tubs fitting into a certain tote/res.......any pics?


Sure, give me a cpl min and I'll grab a pic....


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 7, 2019)

I just took pics of the tote and tub and not of the actual grow because the plants are big and hard to get a good picture of the top edge of the mixing tub fitting securely all the way around the tote. I use the "Medium" size mixing tray in the 27 gal XXL tote and its an absolute perfect fit.


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 7, 2019)

If you are into tables:
I had this same equipment set up in my old room to flood 2 of those mixing trays on one table from one 27 gal tote as the res. It worked flawless for almost 3 yrs non stop. This is the most efficient, simple and effective setup I've ever run to date and it cost pennies on the dollar to build compared to items marketed as "hydroponic gear". I can leave it alone for a week and be confident it will be good when I return.

After a week absence, this is what I came back to:


----------



## Buck5050 (Feb 7, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> I just took pics of the tote and tub and not of the actual grow because the plants are big and hard to get a good picture of the top edge of the mixing tub fitting securely all the way around the tote. I use the "Medium" size mixing tray in the 27 gal XXL tote and its an absolute perfect fit.
> View attachment 4278272 View attachment 4278273


I'll be damned.


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 7, 2019)

Buck5050 said:


> I'll be damned.


Crazy how perfect it fits right? Like it was meant to be.....


----------



## Buck5050 (Feb 7, 2019)

Have you actually grown with that set up? Only thing I see that could be difficult is checking you res or changing it. But a couple of these side by side pipe together and to another as a res only...Got me thinking for sure.


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 7, 2019)

Im currently using this tote in res setup now. Been using it about 6 wks or so. I just check the water by flipping the timer on and check the values. I've lifted the tote and peeked in there though. Looks as good as with a table -possibly better since it is more light proofed than it was under my table. I had holes in the lid for the hoses to run down from the tray to the res when using the table setup. I know it was small, but Im sure it let some light in. I dont believe any light at all can get in with the tray sitting in the res now. It still works great.


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 7, 2019)

Some shades of color on my favorite Mimosa Boy @12 days from flip.
He smells pretty pungent out of the 4. Getting a little "twinkle" too.


----------



## thenasty1 (Feb 8, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> If you are into tables:
> I had this same equipment set up in my old room to flood 2 of those mixing trays on one table from one 27 gal tote as the res.]


no hydroton or anything in the table itself? been thinking about doing this but the algae i inevitably find (sometimes sooner, sometimes later) has been putting my off from it


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 8, 2019)

thenasty1 said:


> no hydroton or anything in the table itself? been thinking about doing this but the algae i inevitably find (sometimes sooner, sometimes later) has been putting my off from it


Nothing in the table itself.
I get it sometimes, but it doesnt last long once the folige covers the tray. Never posed much of an issue when it popped up either. You run sterile res?


----------



## thenasty1 (Feb 8, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> You run sterile res?


negative, all my hydro systems run gff, recharge, and pondzyme
my tables are pretty small and are only for seed popping/pheno hunting. looking at yours, it seems like im more worried about algae than i should be. im going to run the next one without anything in the table. i hate to waste materials, and moving the table around with all that extra, unevenly distributed weight is a pain in the ass


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 8, 2019)

"Mothers Milk" momma was replaced with a rooted clone tonight. Revegged momma went in the flower room with the Mimosa to catch some pollen. Im culling one of the Mimosa males tomorrow. I think I already know which one I wil use. The male Mimosa will pollinate the Mimosa girls for some F1's and also the Mothers Milk momma plant for some "Orange Julius". I'll also collect some pollen from the Mimosa male for future chucks as well. Been working on this for months now and its finally coming to fruition...literally.


From over head it looks like this:

Mimosa male bottom right is getting tossed tomorrow.


----------



## Buck5050 (Feb 9, 2019)

Keep us posted on the process if possible @HydroRed. This sounds amazing!


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 9, 2019)

Buck5050 said:


> Keep us posted on the process if possible @HydroRed. This sounds amazing!


Absolutely. If all goes well, I'll probably have a bunch of "Orange Julius" (Mothers Milk x Mimosa) to give away if anyone would be interested in running them?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 9, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Absolutely. If all goes well, I'll probably have a bunch of "Orange Julius" (Mothers Milk x Mimosa) to give away if anyone would be interested in running them?


Mark me down.

The trunk on that mother's milk is sick. Cane worthy even.


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 9, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Mark me down.
> 
> The trunk on that mother's milk is sick. Cane worthy even.


Will do. The reveg on that was kinda crazy. I left a ton on the plant and only got one lone new branch to come back. That whole plant mass was from one tiny little survivor branch. I almost lost it


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 9, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Will do. The reveg on that was kinda crazy. I left a ton on the plant and only got one lone new branch to come back. That whole plant mass was from one tiny little survivor branch. I almost lost it


Nice save.Ganja Gods smiled down with the assist.


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 9, 2019)

*Mimosa Male*
14 days on the dot! First pollen has been shed....were officially makin beans.
 

Now we just gotta round some pollen up to hit the Mothers Milk (and a couple others) and its really on.


----------



## Buck5050 (Feb 9, 2019)

Can't wait to see how it goes. I can run some if your willing red. There is never enough good info on a breeding process.


----------



## vertnugs (Feb 9, 2019)

You think 2 gl pots would be too big to use in those tubs?

And what else are ya gonna grace with some mimosa jizz?


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Feb 9, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Absolutely. If all goes well, I'll probably have a bunch of "Orange Julius" (Mothers Milk x Mimosa) to give away if anyone would be interested in running them?


Sounds great! I would definitely have interest in running them.


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 9, 2019)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Sounds great! I would definitely have interest in running them.





Buck5050 said:


> Can't wait to see how it goes. I can run some if your willing red. There is never enough good info on a breeding process.


Absolutely. Remind when I get em done and I'll get a pack out to you! I'd love to see what folks can do with em.




vertnugs said:


> You think 2 gl pots would be too big to use in those tubs?
> 
> And what else are ya gonna grace with some mimosa jizz?


Not too big, just less space for more numbers if thats what your going for. If your playing a numbers game I'd actually suggest larger pots and some veg time.
As for using the Mimosa pollen Im planning to hit a "Midnight Mass" from Heavyweight Seeds and I'll be hitting A "Plemon" from Breeders Boutique. I may hit a Fruity Pebbles OG after the other 2 are done? I have the "Plemon" and the "Midnight Mass" already vegging right now awaiting a spot in the flower room once this current batch is all seeded and wrapped up.


----------



## SSGrower (Feb 9, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Absolutely. Remind when I get em done and I'll get a pack out to you! I'd love to see what folks can do with em.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keep us posted, stoner's and all, lucky to remember tomorrow let alone 6-8 weeks from now!


----------



## Nutzach91 (Feb 10, 2019)

I would love to run some seeds you made all your buds look Fire as Fuck!


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 10, 2019)

Were off to a good start with collecting pollen. Lets hope it stores well.
I put the vial in a plastic bead case with a screw on lid, and taped the seam. Seems like it should suffice until Im ready to use it again.


----------



## ChiefRunningPhist (Feb 12, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> @ChiefRunningPhist @CoB_nUt
> Got my meter in today.
> View attachment 4277089
> Its going on a light Im currently using in veg. I have another light coming in the next day or two to replace it so I should have the meter hooked up and displaying within this time. I'll check some numbers with a multimeter too and see how accurate it is. I just gotta figure out how to flush mount it like a car radio. The tabs provided to insert it flush mount are very close to the faceplate of the unit (less than 1/8") so whatever I use to mount it will need to be quite thin. I was originally thinking to just use a square cut of 1/8" aluminum but I dont know now? I think that might be too thick after seeing the tabs.
> View attachment 4277090 View attachment 4277091


Got my meters.  Added extension cord plugs for easy light and fan connect/disconnect. Looks kinda sloppy but at least it's all one piece now, later will put together in an electrical box (when it gets here) and add fuses and hopefully DALI router (sonoff for now) for a cleaner look (might have to switch to Inventronics drivers for DALI though I'm not sure yet)...
 

Ready to have lights plugged in...
 

Plugged in and chugging..
 

Ill always take beans  if you're looking to get rid of some hmu. Heard you talk about that mothers milk before, sounds boss, sign me up


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 12, 2019)

ChiefRunningPhist said:


> Got my meters.  Added extension cord plugs for easy light and fan connect/disconnect. Looks kinda sloppy but at least it's all one piece now, later will put together in an electrical box (when it gets here) and add fuses and hopefully DALI router (sonoff for now) for a cleaner look (might have to switch to Inventronics drivers for DALI though I'm not sure yet)...
> View attachment 4280915
> 
> Ready to have lights plugged in...
> ...


I abandoned my project when I realized I wont be able to fit the CT into the water proof junction boxes on my build. Im looking for a larger junction box that will still fit my small framed build but allow me to hide everything in it from the AC side and the meter wiring.


----------



## Major Blazer (Feb 12, 2019)

@HydroRed Hey bro, do you top your clones at all before/after flipping? They bush out well but it doesn't look topped.


----------



## mr_c (Feb 12, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Absolutely. If all goes well, I'll probably have a bunch of "Orange Julius" (Mothers Milk x Mimosa) to give away if anyone would be interested in running them?


Sign me up too! I'd love to run your Orange Julius beans.


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 12, 2019)

Major Blazer said:


> @HydroRed Hey bro, do you top your clones at all before/after flipping? They bush out well but it doesn't look topped.


I dont do anything to them usually. Other than fold the tops over if they get crazy with the stretch but thats about it.


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 14, 2019)

I'd say the pollen took lol
Mimosa @ day 19 from flip.
 

Mothers Milk @ 4 days from flip waiting to get knocked up. She should be ready to hit with some Mimosa pollen within the next 2 weeks.


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 14, 2019)

*So as a PSA for the folks who want to use the DIY flood n drain setup without a table (flood tray in res). *

I went to Home Depot and their brand mixing trays didnt fit the "HDX" brand 27 gal totes as good as the Lowes brand items fit together. The ones I use are the "Commander XXL" brand 27 gal tote and the mixing trays are "OddJob" brand (both purchased at Lowes). If you use these 2 items together the tray will fit perfectly into the top of the 27 gal tote like they were made for this.

If you plan to run a table in your DIY flood and drain setup then none of this will concern you as both Lowes and Home Depot items will work equally as well used along with a table.


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 22, 2019)

"Mothers Milk" was hit with pollen _again_ tonight. I hit her with the "Mimosa" dust about 4 days ago and I have yet to see any signs that it took. Really hoping this pollen is still good and that I stored it correctly.


----------



## ChiefRunningPhist (Feb 23, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> "Mothers Milk" was hit with pollen _again_ tonight. I hit her with the "Mimosa" dust about 4 days ago and I have yet to see any signs that it took. Really hoping this pollen is still good and that I stored it correctly.


Lol for me its much too often the other way around, the pollen takes when it shouldn't aha


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 23, 2019)

@HydroRed and @Opie1971 Thank you,the both of you for helping a f&d noobie get his shit together and the patience with all my questions.

I still have more
Is the tub suppose to drain completly or is there going to be some water left in the bottom after the flood?

Feel like a scrub asking this one,but I am s'posed to be flooding from the small side and the large side is the over*flow *correct?

Is the flood interval tub dependant?
During my test run of empty pots it only took 3 maybe 4 minutes to flood the pots' insides up to 3"from the top of the pot.

Here she is flooding
Draining
Drained .

Now that I think of it,the tub will be dry by the next flood event.Wick action of the media,evaporation,roots etc.


----------



## Turpman (Feb 23, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Absolutely. If all goes well, I'll probably have a bunch of "Orange Julius" (Mothers Milk x Mimosa) to give away if anyone would be interested in running them?


If you have spares throw me on your list and let me know if you need some shipping. Your grows look great.


----------



## Opie1971 (Feb 24, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> @HydroRed and @Opie1971 Thank you,the both of you for helping a f&d noobie get his shit together and the patience with all my questions.
> 
> I still have more
> Is the tub suppose to drain completly or is there going to be some water left in the bottom after the flood?
> ...


Yes you want to drain out the bigger fitting. My understanding is to set your timer to flood for 15 minutes every 4 hours, unless you find that you need to more often. And you want to leave about an inch of solution in the top after your pump stops and it drains.
Do you have a pump that is adjustable in how many gallons per hour?
I haven't used mine yet, but if I'm wrong Red can correct me.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 24, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Yes you want to drain out the bigger fitting. My understanding is to set your timer to flood for 15 minutes every 4 hours, unless you find that you need to more often. And you want to leave about an inch of solution in the top after your pump stops and it drains.
> Do you have a pump that is adjustable in how many gallons per hour?
> I haven't used mine yet, but if I'm wrong Red can correct me.


Thanks Opie.
Nah no adjustable pump.Just an eco plus 185. I have a timer that I can do any time on and off down to 1 second I forget at the moment how many schedules it holds but it's more than enough for my needs.

I've found another set of tubs and totes while going back to lowes to pick up a second f&d tub and tray. It's bit more sturdier than the ones pictured. Eventually I'll get that oddjob and xxl setup. I like the space of the tubs. I'm gonna tinker with these for now and learn myself on them.


----------



## Opie1971 (Feb 24, 2019)

No prob CoB, that's what we are here for, to learn and help each other brother.


----------



## Major Blazer (Feb 24, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> My understanding is to set your timer to flood for 15 minutes every 4 hours, unless you find that you need to more often. And you want to leave about an inch of solution in the top after your pump stops and it drains.
> Do you have a pump that is adjustable in how many gallons per hour?
> I haven't used mine yet, but if I'm wrong Red can correct me.


15 min is too long of a flood. You want to drain it as soon as it reaches desired depth. How many times per day depends a lot on media and stage of the plants. For example I filled air pots with rockwool mini grow cubes and 25% hydroton and in late flower, I only needed to flood 2x /day. Regarding drainage, it should drain 100% of the way if possible.


----------



## Opie1971 (Feb 24, 2019)

Major Blazer said:


> 15 min is too long of a flood. You want to drain it as soon as it reaches desired depth. How many times per day depends a lot on media and stage of the plants. For example I filled air pots with rockwool mini grow cubes and 25% hydroton and in late flower, I only needed to flood 2x /day. Regarding drainage, it should drain 100% of the way if possible.


I was relaying what I've been told, hence why I said that I haven't tried mine yet. Not trying to mislead anyone, I'm new to flood and drain myself. And you don't have much of a choice if your timer only has 15 min intervals for on/off.

Sorry for jamming up your thread Red.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 24, 2019)

Major Blazer said:


> 15 min is too long of a flood. You want to drain it as soon as it reaches desired depth. How many times per day depends a lot on media and stage of the plants. For example I filled air pots with rockwool mini grow cubes and 25% hydroton and in late flower, I only needed to flood 2x /day. Regarding drainage, it should drain 100% of the way if possible.


If that's the case.Then my flood timing would only be like 4 maybe 5 minutes. I do have some smaller harbor freight fountain pumps.They have a lower flow rate than my ecoplus185. If I used that it would extend the flood time to 6-7 minutes...8 tops.

This in an empty system.I assume it'll be shorter with claypebbles and a plant in the pots.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 24, 2019)

I re-read the thread from page 1 a few days ago. Red floods his for 15 mins 4 times a day. 3x at lights on and 1 at night.

Now I can't remember,but does Red germinate and plant the seedling straight into a clay pebble netcup or does he use a rooter plug,rockwool,or peat pellet?


----------



## Major Blazer (Feb 24, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> I was relaying what I've been told, hence why I said that I haven't tried mine yet. Not trying to mislead anyone, I'm new to flood and drain myself. And you don't have much of a choice if your timer only has 15 min intervals for on/off.
> 
> Sorry for jamming up your thread Red.


No worries man. I feel you with the timer - grab a digital one if you can. I think they're under $20. Flood and drain is awesome, I hope it works out well for you.


----------



## zypheruk (Feb 24, 2019)

15 mins to flood is fine, you need time to let the medium soak it up so don't worry.


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 24, 2019)

In hydroton, a 15 min flood every 4 hrs is pretty much ideal starting point. I do that from start to finish on my tables. Its when you use rockwool that it fucks up how often you can flood etc. The hydroton is so inert that you could flood much more often with no issues. As for water on the bottom, thats the difference between the mixing trays and an actual flood tray. Theres no channels for a total drain in the mixing trays like there is in the flood trays . Its never created any issues for me as Ive been using this exact method and setup for over 2 yrs straight. I'll flood every 4 hrs, and 1 time at night just to keep the roots wet til the light comes back on. I noticed in my room with sufficient air flow and good humidity that my tray can dry out before the first flood at lights on.


----------



## Major Blazer (Feb 24, 2019)

I tend to be a perfectionist and air on the side of what's ideal, but clearly it doesn't seem to matter that much with results like these.


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 24, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> I re-read the thread from page 1 a few days ago. Red floods his for 15 mins 4 times a day. 3x at lights on and 1 at night.
> 
> Now I can't remember,but does Red germinate and plant the seedling straight into a clay pebble netcup or does he use a rooter plug,rockwool,or peat pellet?


Either rooted cuts in the bubble cloner into 1 gal pot with hydroton, or I'll start a seed in a rooting plug then transplant to the 1 gals. I'll put em in solos if im doing a reg seed run and I need to sex them off before they go to the 1 gals, or I'll keep em in solo cups if Im running a lot of testers.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 25, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Either rooted cuts in the bubble cloner into 1 gal pot with hydroton, or I'll start a seed in a rooting plug then transplant to the 1 gals. I'll put em in solos if im doing a reg seed run and I need to sex them off before they go to the 1 gals, or I'll keep em in solo cups if Im running a lot of testers.


Thank you! Might be firing up 1 of the F&D tub/totes this week.If I can clean out my tent of the ppk system.


----------



## zypheruk (Feb 25, 2019)

@HydroRed question im growing in a cabinet with two levels, top level has a diy flood n drain table. Now I was thinking of growing plants in a sog in hydroton but it's way to heavy when saturated, so was thinking just pure perlite and some hydro nutrients, would it be just as simple as growing in hydroton?.


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 25, 2019)

zypheruk said:


> @HydroRed question im growing in a cabinet with two levels, top level has a diy flood n drain table. Now I was thinking of growing plants in a sog in hydroton but it's way to heavy when saturated, so was thinking just pure perlite and some hydro nutrients, would it be just as simple as growing in hydroton?.


I've done all perlite grows before yrs ago. It does work just as good in hydro as hydroton, but if I remember correctly it is heavier and a pain to rinse and reuse. Algae seemed to love it as well.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 25, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Were off to a good start with collecting pollen. Lets hope it stores well.
> I put the vial in a plastic bead case with a screw on lid, and taped the seam. Seems like it should suffice until Im ready to use it again.
> View attachment 4280182
> 
> View attachment 4280184


It should work. I prefer small individual paper packets taped shut. Take what you need out of the freezer and use it. It last longer that way. I used to store it in one container and remove, use and refreeze. It doesn't last as long. About 8-12 months vs 18-24 in individual packs.


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 25, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Thank you! Might be firing up 1 of the F&D tub/totes this week.If I can clean out my tent of the ppk system.


I really think your gonna dig it! So easy to use and maintain, and yields great results too.


whitebb2727 said:


> It should work. I prefer small individual paper packets taped shut. Take what you need out of the freezer and use it. It last longer that way. I used to store it in one container and remove, use and refreeze. It doesn't last as long. About 8-12 months vs 18-24 in individual packs.


Do you let it dry before you store it? Also, do you mix it with flour or anything? I didnt dry it or add anything to it, but it doesnt seem to be taking as fast on the Mothers Milk -if the pollen does take.


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 25, 2019)

*Mimosa* @ 30 days from flip to 12/12 (15 days from pollination)
Shes fully seeded!


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 25, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> I really think your gonna dig it! So easy to use and maintain, and yields great results too.
> 
> Do you let it dry before you store it? Also, do you mix it with flour or anything? I didnt dry it or add anything to it, but it doesnt seem to be taking as fast on the Mothers Milk -if the pollen does take.


I don't add anything. I do let it dry for a couple days. It depends on the humidity when you collect it. 

I normally fold it up loosely in paper to dry it. Fold it where air can move through it.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 25, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> I really think your gonna dig it! So easy to use and maintain, and yields great results too.
> I see what you've done with it.I am going to try to copy your outline. I need to get thru a slew of seeds pheno hunting and favorites,of the beans I have in the stash.
> 
> Do you let it dry before you store it? Also, do you mix it with flour or anything? I didnt dry it or add anything to it, but it doesnt seem to be taking as fast on the Mothers Milk -if the pollen does take.


I let mine dry in then open air in a box on top of parchment paper surrounded by rice for a day or to.No airflow not in the same location.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 25, 2019)

Red, I see on your smoke reports, you reveg. I take it you don't take any clones?
I am trying to copy your outline.I am gonna need to get thru a lot of bean/different packs this year and this way seems the most efficient. That is with getting a decent yeild to boot.

Tring to decide on take clone before I flip,or chancing the reveg. I have had 100% success reveg thus far but I'd hate to lose out on a pheno/strain because my reveg attempt failed.
The strains I reveg now I am familiar with and know wut it takes to get them to reveg.

edit* Also, I have a 10 gal tote as my flood res, How many gals of solution should I use to ensure the pump doesn't run dry during a 15 min flood? I'm going with what you do......copycat

I've learned over the years lurking forums,to find someone who's grow you like and their method and copy them.Althought our environments may be different,it can be ironed out by being meticulous if issues arrive.


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 25, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Red, I see on your smoke reports, you reveg. I take it you don't take any clones?
> I am trying to copy your outline.I am gonna need to get thru a lot of bean/different packs this year and this way seems the most efficient. That is with getting a decent yeild to boot.
> 
> Tring to decide on take clone before I flip,or chancing the reveg. I have had 100% success reveg thus far but I'd hate to lose out on a pheno/strain because my reveg attempt failed.
> ...


90% of the stuff I do is one way or another something I picked up from others over the years. The other 10% is usually the "ironing out" part lol
I dont pull clones from things before I flower them. I do have a 100% reveg rate but can understand not wanting to chance losing out on "that one" pheno. I just take my chances lol.
What size gallon tray are you using with the 10 gallon tote? You gotta figure out how many gallons your tray will hold to achieve fill height before draining back to the res. Then fill your res with how ever many gallons it takes to put the water level above the pump. Add those 2 together to find out what you need to have total in your res to keep your pump fully submerged and your tray filled at the same time. Maybe add a gallon to that number to give yourself some wiggle room.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 25, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> 90% of the stuff I do is one way or another something I picked up from others over the years. The other 10% is usually the "ironing out" part lol
> I dont pull clones from things before I flower them. I do have a 100% reveg rate but can understand not wanting to chance losing out on "that one" pheno. I just take my chances lol.
> What size gallon tray are you using with the 10 gallon tote? You gotta figure out how many gallons your tray will hold to achieve fill height before draining back to the res. Then fill your res with how ever many gallons it takes to put the water level above the pump. Add those 2 together to find out what you need to have total in your res to keep your pump fully submerged and your tray filled at the same time. Maybe add a gallon to that number to give yourself some wiggle room.



My fault, it's and 18gal tote with a 10 gal tray on top.

Thank you for the tip/s.


----------



## smokebros (Feb 26, 2019)

@HydroRed Can you layout your preferred way to finish plants in ton? I'm about 14-21 days out from chop and I've always waited until the last week to flush when I was running coco. Help a brotha out!


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 26, 2019)

smokebros said:


> @HydroRed Can you layout your preferred way to finish plants in ton? I'm about 14-21 days out from chop and I've always waited until the last week to flush when I was running coco. Help a brotha out!


 Last week or so I usually just top off the res with fresh water top offs and let the ppm drop til I chop. I usually change my res @ 4 weeks then top off the res with fresh water only for the last week of flower.
My last 2 runs were no res change along with topping off with fresh water and the smoke was no different than usual.


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 27, 2019)

I've compiled a list of packs of seeds I'll be selling off ultra cheap. The list includes Bodhi, GPS, Dankonomics, Cryptic Labs, Cannaventure and a few more.
Theres about 35 packs total all in unopened breeder packs.
_Please dont ask about the list in the thread._ Shoot me a private message.


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 5, 2019)

Knocked up Mimosa @38 days from flip:
 

Starting to get stinky in the room now between these and the Mothers milk flowering.
Im still waiting to see 100% confirmation that the pollen from the Mimosa male I stored took to the Mothers Milk. 
I cant tell if the pistols are just burn from the pollen application or if the pollen actually took??


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 11, 2019)

This is whats been going on in my world lately:

*MIMOSA* @ 44 days since flip to 12/12 (not so pregnant lower nug pictured)


*MOTHERS MILK* @29 days since flip to 12/12
 

*And the newest momma added to the Horticultural Whorehouse is "Plemon" by Breeders Boutique.* 
Its been topped once and huge fans cut from it twice. You couldnt even see the top of the net pot and they were crowding bad. Huge, fat Indica fan leaves. I've grown this out once before and it was super purple bud at the formation of the very first calyx. Im hoping this last FEM bean I had of it is like the last -which after seeing all of the other beans from that fem batch, I believe it will be. I dont remember the serrations being so huge and pronounced though. Reminds me of something I've grown/seen before but cant put my finger on it. An old school skunk maybe??
I'll be taking cuts pretty soon to put in the Mimosa's spot once they are harvested in a cpl weeks.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 11, 2019)

Red did the mimosa pollen take on the mothers milk?


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 12, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Red did the mimosa pollen take on the mothers milk?


Its not looking like it did. Lots of fresh new white hairs all over where I pollenated. I do see a couple of phantom orange hairs that are orange all the way to the calyx, so Im hoping I will get at least a few beans from her. If I do, Im going to grow them out and F1 from that if I get a M/F (or reveg and CS the best female). Im still not giving up lol. I think I messed up with the pollen by not letting it dry out first before being stored. Thats really the only thing I can think of that I did wrong??


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 12, 2019)

@shorelineOG was there a strain you were working with a cpl yrs ago that has the serrations on the leaf like the one pictured above? Its bugging me now that I cant remember where I seen those.


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 12, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> @shorelineOG was there a strain you were working with a cpl yrs ago that has the serrations on the leaf like the one pictured above? Its bugging me now that I cant remember where I seen those.


Shoreline has the serrated leaves, and the crosses usually have it.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Mar 12, 2019)

That mimosa looks great, Red. Fast to finish too. 

I had a similar experience with stored and frozen pollen a while back. Not sure if it was just not viable from the male, or if something was wrong with my collection and storage. I followed all instructions I could find, and let it dry for several days before packing it up. Put in the freezer with no chance of moisture getting into it, then let it thaw for a day before using. I dusted the shit out of some small clones, twice, about 5 days apart. No beans though. The clones all flowered normally and while I wasn't sure at the time, I've been through it all and smoked it all now, and there were no beans to be found. Bummer, but oh well. I'll try again soon.


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 12, 2019)

shorelineOG said:


> Shoreline has the serrated leaves, and the crosses usually have it.


I found what I was thinking of, and you were exactly right. Heres what doniawon grew (beginning of the Shoreline thread) that had those same exact fat leaves with the large serrations I was thinking about! I knew I seen that shit somewhere lol


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 12, 2019)

Spondylo Grow said:


> That mimosa looks great, Red. Fast to finish too.
> 
> I had a similar experience with stored and frozen pollen a while back. Not sure if it was just not viable from the male, or if something was wrong with my collection and storage. I followed all instructions I could find, and let it dry for several days before packing it up. Put in the freezer with no chance of moisture getting into it, then let it thaw for a day before using. I dusted the shit out of some small clones, twice, about 5 days apart. No beans though. The clones all flowered normally and while I wasn't sure at the time, I've been through it all and smoked it all now, and there were no beans to be found. Bummer, but oh well. I'll try again soon.


Wow, you even went a step further than I did by drying it out for a few days. I shook the sacks over a piece of paper and collected right into the vials. From there they went right into the fridge.  I definitely need to sharpen my pollen collecting skills.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Mar 12, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Wow, you even went a step further than I did by drying it out for a few days. I shook the sacks over a piece of paper and collected right into the vials. From there they went right into the fridge.  I definitely need to sharpen my pollen collecting skills.


I shook them over a piece of construction paper and would kind of spread the pollen out thin. Set that in a closet by itself for what must have been a few days or so... it was definitely dry, no doubt about it. Then put it in all in vials, bagged and tupperware. Honestly, I wonder if I would have been better off just not freezing, and storing it at room temp instead. I think that will be my move next time. Just for short term collection and use.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 12, 2019)

Spondylo Grow said:


> That mimosa looks great, Red. Fast to finish too.
> 
> I had a similar experience with stored and frozen pollen a while back. Not sure if it was just not viable from the male, or if something was wrong with my collection and storage. I followed all instructions I could find, and let it dry for several days before packing it up. Put in the freezer with no chance of moisture getting into it, then let it thaw for a day before using. I dusted the shit out of some small clones, twice, about 5 days apart. No beans though. The clones all flowered normally and while I wasn't sure at the time, I've been through it all and smoked it all now, and there were no beans to be found. Bummer, but oh well. I'll try again soon.


I dont let my pollen thaw. I pull it out, open and use, then freeze again. 

I always worried about it drawing moisture if I let it thaw.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Mar 12, 2019)

whitebb2727 said:


> I dont let my pollen thaw. I pull it out, open and use, then freeze again.
> 
> I always worried about it drawing moisture if I let it thaw.


I would only thaw what I would use and put nothing back. I stored pollen in individual seed vials, but only pulled out a few to use. Never opened the cap until it was time to pollinate. Just let the vial set at room temp to thaw. 

I still have a shit load. Do you think it's worth trying again with the same pollen, just not thawing it? Go straight from the freezer to the plant?


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 12, 2019)

I went straight from vial in freezer to plant, but again I didnt dry before it went in vials. Im missing a key piece somewhere? The pollen I collected was viable since the Mimosa girls are loaded with seeds. Something I did between not drying before going in vials to not waiting a bit after pulling vials from the fridge?? Im wondering if there was trace amounts of condensate that killed off the viability of the pollen?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 12, 2019)

I dry mine on parchment paper,in a box with rice in it for about 3 days.Once dry,I paper envelope it up,put in a film canister inside another jar of rice.Then into the fridge,no freezer.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 12, 2019)

Spondylo Grow said:


> I would only thaw what I would use and put nothing back. I stored pollen in individual seed vials, but only pulled out a few to use. Never opened the cap until it was time to pollinate. Just let the vial set at room temp to thaw.
> 
> I still have a shit load. Do you think it's worth trying again with the same pollen, just not thawing it? Go straight from the freezer to the plant?


That's what I meant. I store mine in individual packets. I use it as soon as I pull it out.


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 21, 2019)

Update on the Horticultural Whorehouse:

*Mimosa* getting the chop. They're stinking so good, and full of F2 beans!

*LVTK* fully seeded by the Mimosa male:
 

 


I got my cut of *GG#4* back in the momma room again after months of being "absent". Im stoked to have her back.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Mar 22, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Update on the Horticultural Whorehouse:
> 
> *Mimosa* getting the chop. They're stinking so good, and full of F2 beans!
> 
> ...


Glad to see you back in the garden Mr. Red. Every thing looks good and glad to see you got your GG4 back. I have mine in the line up for September.I personal just could not do without my garden( only thing keeps me upright). What are going to call that new mimosa cross? Should be wild smells coming from that one. This is shot of my Mac's at 3 weeks into flower. Had to do some bending today to even things out. Well again i am glad there is activity back in the cat house.


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 22, 2019)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Glad to see you back in the garden Mr. Red. Every thing looks good and glad to see you got your GG4 back. I have mine in the line up for September.I personal just could not do without my garden( only thing keeps me upright). What are going to call that new mimosa cross? Should be wild smells coming from that one. This is shot of my Mac's at 3 weeks into flower. Had to do some bending today to even things out. Well again i am glad there is activity back in the cat house.View attachment 4305038


Thanks CAPT. Not sure of a name just yet on the LVTK x Mimosa. Maybe *"Sin City Juice"*? Follow the theme of the GG4 x Mimosa I dubbed *"Gorilla Juice"*. 
Looks like you've been busy!


----------



## purpaterp (Mar 22, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Thanks CAPT. Not sure of a name just yet on the LVTK x Mimosa. Maybe *"Sin City Juice"*? Follow the theme of the GG4 x Mimosa I dubbed *"Gorilla Juice"*.
> Looks like you've been busy!


Thank you for sharing this! Much respect.


----------



## Haze the maze (Mar 25, 2019)

Great read,
I followed you here from HoribleHerks page. 
I search for info on things like DWC and hydro technique and have run in sterile as well and may go back after I try some rockwool cubing for fun.
Thanks for your stain revues they help a lot for future grows.

Peace


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 3, 2019)

*"Mothers Milk" @54 days from 12/12*
 

 

 


Just transplanted (2) *"Monkey Juice"* (GG4 x Mimosa) along with 5 *"Plemon"* from the bubble cloner into the flood and drain. Each are now in 1 gal pots.
My plans are to hit the "Plemon" and the "Monkey Juice" with some CS and make some FEM seeds of each strain along with storing some pollen for future breeding projects. Its about to get bonkers in the Horticultural Whorehouse.


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 3, 2019)

If anyone would be interested in running some testers for me, just contact me in a PM. Just looking for testers in the US for right now.
The strain is called "Sin City Juice" (LVTK x Mimosa) and are reg seeds.
***All I ask is that you run them sooner than later and post back on here with some pics/info on how they are doing for you.


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 6, 2019)

Well after checking my notes I realized the "*Mothers Milk*" are actually day 60 today.
Shes smelling pretty loud and is ready to come down. All trichs are milky with a touch of amber.


"*Plemon*" roots found the water line after transplant and are ready to get hit with a batch of CS I brewed up over the last day.


"*Monkey Juice*" #1 ready for a CS bath & looks like shes leaning toward the Mimosa:


"*Monkey Juice*" #2 ready for a CS bath and looks like she may be a GG4 leaner:



Gonna start spraying everything with CS tonight and probably take the "Mothers Milk" down while Im at it.


----------



## smokebros (Apr 7, 2019)

Dude, that mothers milk just looks so perfect


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 7, 2019)

smokebros said:


> Dude, that mothers milk just looks so perfect


Thanks, its been really good to me in the time I've had her around. Solid genetics for sure with a remarkable smell and flavor. Not sure why Bodhi stopped making them?


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 7, 2019)

*Its official.....*
*"Orange Julius"* (Mothers Milk x Mimosa) is happening. 
 
Found these 2 little beauties when I was harvesting the Mothers Milk. 
These just got moved to the front of the line in regards to what gets popped next.
This has been in the making for about 8 months, so to say I'm excited is an understatement.


----------



## feva (Apr 7, 2019)

Still got my interest. lol


----------



## Madriffer (Apr 13, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> If anyone would be interested in running some testers for me, just contact me in a PM. Just looking for testers in the US for right now.
> The strain is called "Sin City Juice" (LVTK x Mimosa) and are reg seeds.
> ***All I ask is that you run them sooner than later and post back on here with some pics/info on how they are doing for you.


Received the beans on Thursday, straight to the soak cups.
36 hour +/- soak and all cracked with a couple good tap roots.
Into the RR cubes on the heat mat and under the dome Saturday 4/13.
Will update with progress reports and pics.
Thank you for the honor Red!


----------



## Jefferson1977 (Apr 13, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Last week or so I usually just top off the res with fresh water top offs and let the ppm drop til I chop. I usually change my res @ 4 weeks then top off the res with fresh water only for the last week of flower.
> My last 2 runs were no res change along with topping off with fresh water and the smoke was no different than usual.


I do same same. Nice.


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 13, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> Received the beans on Thursday, straight to the soak cups.
> 36 hour +/- soak and all cracked with a couple good tap roots.
> Into the RR cubes on the heat mat and under the dome Saturday 4/13.
> Will update with progress reports and pics.
> Thank you for the honor Red!


Awesome! Thanks for posting.


----------



## BEEFOX (Apr 14, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> If anyone would be interested in running some testers for me, just contact me in a PM. Just looking for testers in the US for right now.
> The strain is called "Sin City Juice" (LVTK x Mimosa) and are reg seeds.
> ***All I ask is that you run them sooner than later and post back on here with some pics/info on how they are doing for you.


I'd run them and do a journal kindly . I'm a newb and don't know how to pm?


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 14, 2019)

BEEFOX said:


> I'd run them and do a journal kindly . I'm a newb and don't know how to pm?


I truly appreciate the offer, but I was looking for members/testers that are a bit more active on the forums. Contribute with some more posts and post up some pics of your current grows. Start a journal of what you currently have growing. I love to see peoples gardens and how they grow/what they grow! If I can see you arent just in it for free beans and then ghost out, I'll gladly send you testers -and then some.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Apr 14, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> I love to see peoples gardens and how they grow/what they grow!If I can see you arent just in it for free beans and then ghost out, I'll gladly send you testers -and then some.


Red is a good dude and a man of his word. You can take this to the bank...the bean bank.


----------



## Madriffer (Apr 15, 2019)

Here is the first to pop out. Sin City Juice is leading the pack.


----------



## Mellow old School (Apr 15, 2019)

Looking good mate, when Europe is a go, I wouldnt mind being a tester...


----------



## CoB_nUt (Apr 15, 2019)

1st @HydroRed F&D tote finally fired up.
4x LVTK×Mimosa_"Sin City Juice"_ HydroRed tester on the left.
5x LVTK×Oran Jones "_The Juice" _Eso's tester on the right.
1 runt on the LVTK×Mimosa.
Time to hunt
Today is their first day of flower.Still haven't figured out their flood times yet.After I got them all situated in the pots I gave them a 15 minute flood.Today at 6:10pm or so.
Red,this tent will be ran from 11am-9pm.Should their 1st flood of the day coincide with lights on? The one that's behind.It's on like donkey kong now!


----------



## Coloradoclear (Apr 15, 2019)

Looking good man!!!!


----------



## dandyrandy (Apr 15, 2019)

I'd love some testers but it'll be a couple months. I'm always a day late and a dollar short.


----------



## Opie1971 (Apr 15, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> 1st @HydroRed F&D tote finally fired up.
> 4x LVTK×Mimosa HydroRed tester on the left.
> 5x LVTK×Oran Jones (The Juice)Who's tester on the right.
> 1 runt on the LVTK×Mimosa.
> ...


Good to see that fired up CoB, are ya gonna start a thread with it?
I may finally get to try mine out, gotta a lot bigger tent enroute as we speak, I been waiting for this for a while, keep me updated here, a new thread or DM. 

Sorry for jacking up your thread Red, also was gonna ask, Is your Plemon the purple strain you showed somewhere back in this thread?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Apr 15, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Good to see that fired up CoB, are ya gonna start a thread with it?
> I may finally get to try mine out, gotta a lot bigger tent enroute as we speak, I been waiting for this for a while, keep me updated here, a new thread or DM.
> 
> Sorry for jacking up your thread Red, also was gonna ask, Is your Plemon the purple strain you showed somewhere back in this thread?


What good Opie? I'll probably start a thread at the other spot once I get the other two totes up and running.I'll definitely update Red's beans here as they are testers.Congrats in the bigger space.I'm in as soon as you get yours up and running holla.


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 15, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> 1st @HydroRed F&D tote finally fired up.
> 4x LVTK×Mimosa_"Sin City Juice"_ HydroRed tester on the left.
> 5x LVTK×Oran Jones "_The Juice" _Eso's tester on the right.
> 1 runt on the LVTK×Mimosa.
> ...


Flood tray looks good! I have my first flood for lights on right when lights come on. 15 min every 4 hrs is a good place to start, then adjust from there if needed.


----------



## Madriffer (Apr 16, 2019)

Pulled the dome at 530 this am. Cindy ,the first to break cube, has doubled since then. I even moved them to the veggie section to be closer to the lights. 13/17 in the light , and one thin racer.


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 17, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Good to see that fired up CoB, are ya gonna start a thread with it?
> I may finally get to try mine out, gotta a lot bigger tent enroute as we speak, I been waiting for this for a while, keep me updated here, a new thread or DM.
> 
> Sorry for jacking up your thread Red, also was gonna ask, Is your Plemon the purple strain you showed somewhere back in this thread?


ya, thats gonna be the purple bud I showed in the first page or so of this thread.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Apr 17, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> ya, thats gonna be the purple bud I showed in the first page or so of this thread.


Delete, wrong thread...my bad


----------



## Madriffer (Apr 17, 2019)

I ha e ZZ Top, She's got Legs playing in my head. These girls shoot up fast. Both sets, which may mean it's a mimosa trait? Havent cracmed any beans in a year or more, so theey seem spindly to me. Time will suss it out.


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 17, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> I ha e ZZ Top, She's got Legs playing in my head. These girls shoot up fast. Both sets, which may mean it's a mimosa trait? Havent cracmed any beans in a year or more, so theey seem spindly to me. Time will suss it out.View attachment 4319246


That one front left had her Wheaties this morning


----------



## outliergenetix (Apr 17, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> I ha e ZZ Top, She's got Legs playing in my head. These girls shoot up fast. Both sets, which may mean it's a mimosa trait? Havent cracmed any beans in a year or more, so theey seem spindly to me. Time will suss it out.View attachment 4319246


did you cross the mimosa and lvtk? do you have a cut or the fems of lvtk?


----------



## Madriffer (Apr 18, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> did you cross the mimosa and lvtk? do you have a cut or the fems of lvtk?


No sir, that is a cross made by Mr HydroRed. I am just a lucky tester.


----------



## outliergenetix (Apr 18, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> No sir, that is a cross made by Mr HydroRed. I am just a lucky tester.


cool thanks bro. ill be tuning back in for a smoke test if you post one


----------



## Mellow old School (Apr 21, 2019)

Very nice...


----------



## Buck5050 (Apr 24, 2019)

Boom!


----------



## BigJonster (Apr 24, 2019)

Buck5050 said:


> View attachment 4323027 Boom!


Very nice, watching very closely


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Apr 27, 2019)

@HydroRed What's Up? I'm looking to get 3 more lights 1 for veg & 2 for flowering around 600w equivalency w'/ low draw, trying to keep the electric bill down, any suggestions much appreciated


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 27, 2019)

SAMMYB913 said:


> @HydroRed What's Up? I'm looking to get 3 more lights 1 for veg & 2 for flowering around 600w equivalency w'/ low draw, trying to keep the electric bill down, any suggestions much appreciated


(3) 600W lights or (3) lights totaling 600W?


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Apr 27, 2019)

I'm looking to get 3 - 3x3x6 tents 2 just for Flowering/breeding & in each tent I'd like a 600w led , the other tent is for veg & a 600w led for that one also, I want to get 2-4 plants in each tent for flowering, figured 2x4x6 tents would be too small


----------



## outliergenetix (Apr 28, 2019)

SAMMYB913 said:


> I'm looking to get 3 - 3x3x6 tents 2 just for Flowering/breeding & in each tent I'd like a 600w led , the other tent is for veg & a 600w led for that one also, I want to get 2-4 plants in each tent for flowering, figured 2x4x6 tents would be too small


not to hop in but i would use a larger veg area, especialy if you are gonna breed and/or keep mom and dads. unless you are only flower like 3 plants in each flower tent your veg area will frustrate you. you can def do what you are saying with a veg area equal to the two flower areas but you need to really plan your space ahead or you'll end up throwing away stuff before you work it long enough and get a cure for a smoke test etc. consider maybe spreadign some led or t5s panel style over a bigger surface area.
the other option would be maybe setting aside a 4th area for clones and solo cups 
again sorry if my 2 cents isnt wanted in hydro's thread.


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 28, 2019)

SAMMYB913 said:


> I'm looking to get 3 - 3x3x6 tents 2 just for Flowering/breeding & in each tent I'd like a 600w led , the other tent is for veg & a 600w led for that one also, I want to get 2-4 plants in each tent for flowering, figured 2x4x6 tents would be too small


LED light pre-made ready to plug in or you want to build it? Im assuming you mean an led relatable to a 600W hid for a 3x3?

Heres a link for a light that is plug-n-play if thats what you are interested in:
https://horticulturelightinggroup.com/products/hlg-300

Here is a light that is a "diy" kit. All parts included, just assemble.
https://www.rapidled.com/cxb3590-3-x-3-grow-kit/

If you wanted to truly "DIY" and build your own light, theres lots of build designs and ideas on here in the LED section in which I could probably help point you in the right direction.


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 28, 2019)

Finally, a reversal on the "*Plemon*".
Fem seeds definitely getting made if I get some viable pollen from them.


I also got the *"Monkey Juice"* (GG4 x Mimosa) to reverse as well. 
 
She was actually the first to reverse. I'll be saving this pollen for future projects that I just dont have space for right now. One thing at a time haha

Im also happy to say Im up to (11) beans with the "Orange Julius" (Mothers Milk x Mimosa) so this will be getting hunted through and the best girl will be getting reversed for some fem seeds as well when this current fem project is done. I promise, its gonna get bonkers in here once I get some pollen!


----------



## Mellow old School (Apr 29, 2019)

Looking good, congrats on the reverse projects you have going on there...


----------



## SAMMYB913 (May 6, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> LED light pre-made ready to plug in or you want to build it? Im assuming you mean an led relatable to a 600W hid for a 3x3?
> 
> Heres a link for a light that is plug-n-play if thats what you are interested in:
> https://horticulturelightinggroup.com/products/hlg-300
> ...


I'm just looking easy & cheap lol I'm leaning towards the Viparspectra 900 dimmable w/ timer for $296

Timer 900W LED Grow Light
Specifications:
-Replaces a 1000W HPS/MH
-Dimensions: 16.5x16.5x3 inches
-Item Weight: 15.7 lbs
-Use for all stages of plant growth
-Perfect for*4x4ft vegetative coverage* at 32" Height
-Perfect for*3x3ft flowering coverage* at 28" Height
-Avg. Power Draw: 405W±3%
-(180pcs) High Intensity 5W Bridgelux/Epileds LED Chips
-LEDs Angle: 90°
-Input Voltage: AC100-240V
-Frequency: 50-60Hz
-Lifespan: 100,000 hours
-Warranty: 3 years US warranty


----------



## SAMMYB913 (May 6, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Finally, a reversal on the "*Plemon*".
> Fem seeds definitely getting made if I get some viable pollen from them.
> View attachment 4324876
> 
> ...


Nice project I got 7 FPOG week 4 of veg , definitely gonna let open pollination take it's place, so I'll have some FPOG pollen to save. what is your pollen saving process?
for ex. 1. collect it 2. let it dry for how long? 3. put into a container Glass vials? w/ rice & flour? 4. put into freezer


----------



## HydroRed (May 7, 2019)

SAMMYB913 said:


> Nice project I got 7 FPOG week 4 of veg , definitely gonna let open pollination take it's place, so I'll have some FPOG pollen to save. what is your pollen saving process?
> for ex. 1. collect it 2. let it dry for how long? 3. put into a container Glass vials? w/ rice & flour? 4. put into freezer


Ya, thats pretty much it with male plants. This time of collecting is going to be a bit different since Im collecting fem pollen. The sacks dont "open" like male sacks on regular male plants do. I have to pick them off and actually collect them from the individual nanners in the sacks. A bit more work, but should be worth it to get some fem beans.

1. I use a foil type fronted paper that doesnt hold static electricity. Then the pollen doesnt get scattered or stuck.
2. Let it dry out for 3 days.
3. Fold paper and funnel it into a air/moisture proof vial (plastic 0.5ml centrifuge tubes).
4. I dont keep anything in the vials with the pollen, but I'll put the vials in a bag with some dessicant packs.
5. Store in refrigerator, and when removed be sure to let it acclimate before opening or it may draw moisture and condensate inside the tube.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (May 7, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Ya, thats pretty much it with male plants. This time of collecting is going to be a bit different since Im collecting fem pollen. The sacks dont "open" like male sacks on regular male plants do. I have to pick them off and actually collect them from the individual nanners in the sacks. A bit more work, but should be worth it to get some fem beans.
> 
> 1. I use a foil type fronted paper that doesnt hold static electricity. Then the pollen doesnt get scattered or stuck.
> 2. Let it dry out for 3 days.
> ...


I was just saying to @outliergenetix FPOG just started week 5 of veg & once I flip the switch I guess for now I could put a male & female back into my veg cabinet since it'll be empty & F3 em in there while I make feminized seeds in my tent & collect pollen from both  that's if I get at least 3 females outta 7 seeds. For $6 I got 100 - 1.5ml Tubes for sending seeds to friends that I could use for the pollen also


----------



## SAMMYB913 (May 8, 2019)

@HydroRed Do you freeze any of your pollen?


----------



## HydroRed (May 8, 2019)

SAMMYB913 said:


> @HydroRed Do you freeze any of your pollen?


I havent frozen any, just in the fridge.


----------



## outliergenetix (May 8, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> I havent frozen any, just in the fridge.


hey have you ever left the pollen sack in the vile with the pollen? after both have air dried of course? ik plant matter adds moisture and would likely degrade the pollen, but if someone can confirm it won't after drying it would save me the hassle of sifting out the sacks that fall in my paper or foil whenever i tap the branch. 
or i was also thinking of just snipping off sacks that are just starting to open and letting em dry and finish opening on foil kinda like taking a spore print for mushrooms. this way i can just tweezer off the sacks 3 days later and store the pollen. i'm new to collecting pollen and it has proven to be more messy than i had thought, even cutting back the males almost all the way prior to flip hasn't alleviated this.


----------



## HydroRed (May 8, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> hey have you ever left the pollen sack in the vile with the pollen? after both have air dried of course? ik plant matter adds moisture and would likely degrade the pollen, but if someone can confirm it won't after drying it would save me the hassle of sifting out the sacks that fall in my paper or foil whenever i tap the branch.
> or i was also thinking of just snipping off sacks that are just starting to open and letting em dry and finish opening on foil kinda like taking a spore print for mushrooms. this way i can just tweezer off the sacks 3 days later and store the pollen. i'm new to collecting pollen and it has proven to be more messy than i had thought, even cutting back the males almost all the way prior to flip hasn't alleviated this.


I only keep the pollen. I'll tap the branch the way you state, & seperate plant matter asap.


----------



## max420thc (May 13, 2019)

I hope all is going good for you red , it looks loke you have a pile of projects going on , ive been super busy but seen your thread abd thought i would see what's up.


----------



## Gquebed (May 13, 2019)

Hey Red.
Say... im getting my 2nd round going with the flood tables. Potted my cuts on Sat and all was well for a couple days then today I see half the clones getting sad and droopy while half are happy as can be.

Everything seems spot on. 260 ppm, 80f, 45 rh, cobs dimmed and about 35 inches above. All is as it was last round which seemed to work well. But... the sadness some of the girls has raised some concern. Should i be warmer for more transpiration and lift.. or...???
https://www.rollitup.org/t/cobs-flood-tables-and-peak-seeds.989422/


----------



## Madriffer (May 13, 2019)

Gquebed said:


> Hey Red.
> Say... im getting my 2nd round going with the flood tables. Potted my cuts on Sat and all was well for a couple days then today I see half the clones getting sad and droopy while half are happy as can be.
> 
> Everything seems spot on. 260 ppm, 80f, 45 rh, cobs dimmed and about 35 inches above. All is as it was last round which seemed to work well. But... the sadness some of the girls has raised some concern. Should i be warmer for more transpiration and lift.. or...???
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/cobs-flood-tables-and-peak-seeds.989422/


I get that as well, it's the adjustment to dry periods, or roots not long enough to reach water immediately. I top water the droopy ones and they always bounce back I. A couple of days. I run the same clone, and 4x4 flood tables, 12/12 from cloner.


----------



## Madriffer (May 13, 2019)

Sin City Juice first pic. Now down to 2. Seemed to have trouble rooting, those that did have spindly stalks.
Mimosas 2nd pic. Topped the 2 big ones and stuck the tops in some rc cubes under the humidome. These ladies have a perfect structure, can't wait to mother up enough for a full tray run(64).
Will chop top the bigger SCJ this weekend for a clone. I feel I can do more with this once I get it in my world...shirtless and clean.
I tried RR cubes to Happy Frog. Never again. Sprouts to rc cubes, to hydroton.


----------



## Gquebed (May 13, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> I get that as well, it's the adjustment to dry periods, or roots not long enough to reach water immediately. I top water the droopy ones and they always bounce back I. A couple of days. I run the same clone, and 4x4 flood tables, 12/12 from cloner.


They are getting water. Before i planted the clones i flooded the tables with the net pots half full to see where the water line is. And thats how deep i plant then cover them. I suppose i could douse them from the top to be sure....


----------



## HydroRed (May 14, 2019)

max420thc said:


> I hope all is going good for you red , it looks loke you have a pile of projects going on , ive been super busy but seen your thread abd thought i would see what's up.


Thanks for dropping in Max! I have been a bit busy with some FEM seed projects and reversals. Hoping to have a couple different FEM crosses in the next 10-12 wks or so. Hoping all is good with you mt friend!




Gquebed said:


> Hey Red.
> Say... im getting my 2nd round going with the flood tables. Potted my cuts on Sat and all was well for a couple days then today I see half the clones getting sad and droopy while half are happy as can be.
> 
> Everything seems spot on. 260 ppm, 80f, 45 rh, cobs dimmed and about 35 inches above. All is as it was last round which seemed to work well. But... the sadness some of the girls has raised some concern. Should i be warmer for more transpiration and lift.. or...???
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/cobs-flood-tables-and-peak-seeds.989422/


How often are your floods? I do experience the same sometimes. Like @Madriffer mentioned, it could be the roots arent hitting the waterline after transplanted and may require a cpl days of top feed til they do or they may just be a bit droopy until the roots are fully established to the new transplant. Im quite confident they will be in perky condition as the others in a few days time. 



Madriffer said:


> View attachment 4332903 View attachment 4332904 Sin City Juice first pic. Now down to 2. Seemed to have trouble rooting, those that did have spindly stalks.
> Mimosas 2nd pic. Topped the 2 big ones and stuck the tops in some rc cubes under the humidome. These ladies have a perfect structure, can't wait to mother up enough for a full tray run(64).
> Will chop top the bigger SCJ this weekend for a clone. I feel I can do more with this once I get it in my world...shirtless and clean.
> I tried RR cubes to Happy Frog. Never again. Sprouts to rc cubes, to hydroton.


Germ reports have been pretty good on the SCJ, along with rooting but there have been reports of runts. This is most definitely from the LVTK side (momma). There are other chuckers that have the same thing going on in their chucks done with VERY respectable LVTK mommas. I wont be using LVTK in any future chucks. Even though there are some great plants found in crosses, they appear to pass that "runt" gene too much in the offspring for my liking.


----------



## HydroRed (May 14, 2019)

*"Monkey Juice" *(GG#4 x Mimosa) 
FEM pollen collected from a reversed plant.
 

 

Now Im working on getting some pollen from these reversed *Plemon*.


----------



## mr. childs (May 14, 2019)

sounds asinine, but if possible @HydroRed could you please reward the lazy(me): any info on growing the blackberry banana x lbl ?
i am about to do another search in your thread right now

edit: found it, thank you


----------



## Gquebed (May 14, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Thanks for dropping in Max! I have been a bit busy with some FEM seed projects and reversals. Hoping to have a couple different FEM crosses in the next 10-12 wks or so. Hoping all is good with you mt friend!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I flood every 4 hours for 15 mins and it takes 5 mins to drain. Im pretty sure they are planted on the water line... 

Not too concerned right now... just curious. I wonder if im flooding too much or if i should raise temp for more transpiration...hmmmm??


----------



## mr. childs (May 14, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> View attachment 4129389


running these now, too far back in the tent to check, but i must now...


----------



## thenasty1 (May 14, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> *"Monkey Juice" *(GG#4 x Mimosa)
> FEM pollen collected from a reversed plant.
> View attachment 4333336
> 
> ...


where do you get those little tubes that you have the pollen in?


----------



## smokebros (May 14, 2019)

thenasty1 said:


> where do you get those little tubes that you have the pollen in?


They're called eppendorf / microcentrifuge tubes and can be purchased on Amazon, Ebay, or other similar online retailers.


----------



## HydroRed (May 15, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> running these now, too far back in the tent to check, but i must now...


If you are running the FEM's, you definitely wanna check them for balls. I planted the whole pack and almost every one threw balls. I did get 2 out of the 12 that were pretty solid representations of the legit cut. Just way too much BS to deal with to get em between the balls, runts and "crinkle leaf" mutants.
Look for the huge indica fat fan leaf pheno. Those were the ones that were like the cut.


----------



## mr. childs (May 15, 2019)

i dropped 5 of them, looks good so far, too lazy to check thoroughly last night. i essentially ran them to get rid of them. i have one of those gigantic fan leaf phenos, i'll try to take pics tonight. i cheated & put 2 of each in a 3 gallon airpot with water only soil under cree 3590 cobs.


----------



## HydroRed (May 17, 2019)

*HOW TO COLLECT FEM (REVERSED) POLLEN*
There may be other, better methods. This one is mine.


*Supplies needed*
*Razor Blade
2 small pill bottles with lids
Dark colored reflective faced construction paper
Ball Point Pen or any item similar in length with a rounded end (I used a file and it worked great)*
 


*My method for collecting:
1. I plucked off the mature sacks from the reversed plant. I spread everything plucked onto a piece of paper towel (or similar) to dry. I chose paper towel because it has texture, and feel it aided in the sacks not getting blown around off the paper as they dried.*
 


*2. I dried it for 2 days in 70*F 40% RH
3. Once dry, I put everything in a small pill bottle. As you can see, I didnt use much.*
 

*Use the back of a ball point pen (or similar item) sure to crush all the nanners in the mix. You arent looking to pulverize...but just bust open the dry nanners holding the pollen. *
 



*4. Once crushed up, cap it and shake the bottom portion of the bottle vigorously for 30 sec or so to shake out the freshly released pollen. You'll see the pollen sticking to the insides of the bottle. Tap the bottom of the bottle on its bottom edge (on a solid surface) in the same spot to get the pollen to fall to one side of the bottom. You'll see it piling up and seperating from the plant material as you tap it.*
 


*5. Once the plant material is seperated from the pollen, just uncap it and reach in with your finger and slide out the bulk of the plant material and keep it on one side of the collection paper. Your not gonna get it seperated perfect so dont try to get too much or you will end up grabbing pollen too. You just want to get the bulk of the plant material without disturbing the little pile of pollen you have seperated in the bottom edge of the bottle. Any pollen that falls from this will be collected later.*

*6. I poured the remaining contents onto the other side of the reflective faced construction paper. This type of paper makes it simple to scrape up all of the pollen with a razor, and hasnt been affected by static electricity (which can have your pollen moving all over the place making it virtually impossible to scrape and collect).
 

I seperated the plant material with the razor blade and put it back into the "crush bottle". Your gonna have a slight bit of plant material in the pollen still (as seen in the pile on the right pictured above), so I slid the pollen pile around on the piece of paper and the pollen would basically stick to the paper while the small plant material would move. Pour the traces of plant material (and likely some of the pollen) back into the 1st pill bottle that you crushed everything in. Be sure just to let the plant material slide into the bottle because you want the pollen to stick to the paper -so dont tap the paper on the bottle -just let the plant material slide into the bottle.*
_***It wont look like much pollen is stuck on the paper until you scrape it with the razor.
Thats when you will realize exactly how much is really there on just 1 pass (as seen in the 2 attachment pictures below).*_
 

*7. Use the razor blade to scrape the pollen clinging to the paper into a pile. Now put that clean, usuable pollen (now virtually free of plant material) into what we'll call the 2nd "collector" pill bottle.*
*8. Repeat steps 6-7 until no more pollen is being retrieved.
* I did about 4 passes before I wasnt getting enough pollen to warrant these steps any further.
I then put the collected pollen into a small vial, labeled it, and put it in the fridge for later use.*
 


*In total, this complete process took me about 35 minutes start to finish.*


----------



## Madriffer (May 19, 2019)

All got topped. Then transplanted to hydroton, and entered my water world.
No more dirt, let the growth begin.


----------



## HydroRed (May 19, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> All got topped. Then transplanted to hydroton, and entered my water world.
> No more dirt, let the growth begin.
> View attachment 4335925 View attachment 4335926 View attachment 4335929 View attachment 4335930 View attachment 4335931 View attachment 4335932 View attachment 4335933 View attachment 4335934


Eagerly awaiting to see what you get from the testers! I appreciate your updates. Thats a nice looking F&D setup too


----------



## Madriffer (May 19, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Eagerly awaiting to see what you get from the testers! I appreciate your updates. Thats a nice looking F&D setup too


I copied a guy on the interweb.


----------



## Madriffer (May 24, 2019)

2 mimosa clones have rooted and into the flood table.


----------



## HydroRed (Jun 3, 2019)

*Plemon Day 57*
 

*These are the strains I should have available in FEM seed by late July:*

- *"Monkey Juice"* (Gorilla Glue #4 x Mimosa)
- *"Citrus MILF"* (Mothers Milk x Plemon)
- *"Purple Primate"* (Gorilla Glue #4 x Plemon)

Once these projects are completed, I'll go on to pheno hunt the perfect "Orange Julius" (Mothers Milk x Mimosa) and make some S1's. This has been my baby for almost a year now so Im ready to see it to fruition and take it to the _next level_.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jun 4, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> *Plemon Day 57*
> View attachment 4344824
> 
> *These are the strains I should have available in FEM seed by late July:*
> ...


i would gladly pay for all 3 of them crosses, whatever the price. that GG4 x Plemon sounds awesome man


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## Madriffer (Jun 4, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> View attachment 4344863 View attachment 4344864 View attachment 4344865


1st pic seed mum
2nd rooted clones in super soil
3rd fresh cuts in RW cubes
Once fresh cuts root will throw them in to the 12/12 flood tray.
So far these 2 mums are doing good.


----------



## HydroRed (Jun 4, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> View attachment 4344863 View attachment 4344864 View attachment 4344865





Madriffer said:


> 1st pic seed mum
> 2nd rooted clones in super soil
> 3rd fresh cuts in RW cubes
> Once fresh cuts root will throw them in to the 12/12 flood tray.
> So far these 2 mums are doing good.


Thanks for the update @Madriffer . How were the SCJ cuts on getting roots?


----------



## HydroRed (Jun 4, 2019)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> i would gladly pay for all 3 of them crosses, whatever the price. that GG4 x Plemon sounds awesome man


Thanks Spud! Im working on making them available to everyone right now (even folks outside of the US). Great things are on the horizon, but I'll make that "official" announcement in the next day or so.....


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 4, 2019)

nice to see you still at it & thriving I'm gearing up to fire one of my tents back up in a few weeks


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 5, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Thanks for the update @Madriffer . How were the SCJ cuts on getting roots?


The cuts root faster than the GG4 I have.


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 5, 2019)

Looking forward to your new strains!


----------



## dr.tomb (Jun 5, 2019)

I'm from Canada... That's outside of the us


----------



## Opie1971 (Jun 5, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> *These are the strains I should have available in FEM seed by late July:*


I should be having some space available not long after the 4th. I’m interested in a few of these Red.
Oh yeah, I’m gonna finally try out my F&D tote soon, I’ll hit you up with progress.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jun 5, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Thanks Spud! Im working on making them available to everyone right now (even folks outside of the US). Great things are on the horizon, but I'll make that "official" announcement in the next day or so.....


have always thought of doing a plemon cross. looking forward to it buddy


----------



## HydroRed (Jun 5, 2019)

I figure now is probably as good of a time as any to announce that I will be offering REG & FEM seeds through Great Lakes Genetics late July/early August. The fine folks at GLG were kind enough to allow me to offer packs through the site which lets me get seeds in the hands of folks outside of the US once again since they ship international! If you arent familiar with Great Lakes Genetics, you should check em out for yourself. They have been my #1 seed bank for years for a reason!
I will be offering my packs under the name *"3Thirteen Seeds"*.
 

I still have some details to be worked out, but I couldnt be happier about being afforded the opportunity to offer seeds to those who are interested!


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jun 5, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> I figure now is probably as good of a time as any to announce that I will be offering REG & FEM seeds through Great Lakes Genetics late July/early August. The fine folks at GLG were kind enough to allow me to offer packs through the site which lets me get seeds in the hands of folks outside of the US once again since they ship international! If you arent familiar with Great Lakes Genetics, you should check em out for yourself. They have been my #1 seed bank for years for a reason!
> I will be offering my packs under the name *"3Thirteen Seeds"*.
> View attachment 4345482
> 
> I still have some details to be worked out, but I couldnt be happier about being afforded the opportunity to offer seeds to those who are interested!


love it, congratulations buddy. will there be pre orders?


----------



## HydroRed (Jun 5, 2019)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> love it, congratulations buddy. will there be pre orders?


Thanks Spud! I only want to offer out exactly what Im certain I can deliver on so preorders arent something Im currently offering. I should have enough to meet everyones needs though.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jun 5, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Thanks Spud! I only want to offer out exactly what Im certain I can deliver on so preorders arent something Im currently offering. I should have enough to meet everyones needs though.


cool buddy, really looking forward to this


----------



## jacrispy (Jun 5, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> I figure now is probably as good of a time as any to announce that I will be offering REG & FEM seeds through Great Lakes Genetics late July/early August. The fine folks at GLG were kind enough to allow me to offer packs through the site which lets me get seeds in the hands of folks outside of the US once again since they ship international! If you arent familiar with Great Lakes Genetics, you should check em out for yourself. They have been my #1 seed bank for years for a reason!
> I will be offering my packs under the name *"3Thirteen Seeds"*.
> View attachment 4345482
> 
> I still have some details to be worked out, but I couldnt be happier about being afforded the opportunity to offer seeds to those who are interested!


nice job Red!
i know those gg4 crosses & fems are going to be on my list for the future.
nice clean logo as well.


----------



## HydroRed (Jun 6, 2019)

*"Plemon" @60 Days:*
Trichomes suggest were getting close to harvest time.
Loud sour smells & vivid colors make this one a pleasure to grow.


----------



## Little Dog (Jun 10, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> *"Plemon" @60 Days:*
> Trichomes suggest were getting close to harvest time.
> Loud sour smells & vivid colors make this one a pleasure to grow.
> View attachment 4346189


Happy for you Red. Good times ahead my friend.


----------



## HydroRed (Jun 10, 2019)

jacrispy said:


> nice job Red!
> i know those gg4 crosses & fems are going to be on my list for the future.
> nice clean logo as well.


Thank you, I appreciate the support! I applied the K.I.S.S. method to the logo too haha


Little Dog said:


> Happy for you Red. Good times ahead my friend.


Thank you Little Dog, thats very much appreciated. Its definitely going to get interesting in here over the next few months


----------



## norcaliwood (Jun 11, 2019)

Just a drive-by,, as ya know I don't get out much but;;;;;

GL in your seed venture............

Alot of fields in the herb markets nowadays........ 

I been clicking with doing grows and photo's for breeders,,,, and does pay me some fine perks and afew bucks???? Works for me.................

But GL with yours.................


----------



## HydroRed (Jun 12, 2019)

Pink trichs on the Plemon.


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 12, 2019)

Since me up to run them beauties.
Great job man!


----------



## oldbeancounter (Jun 15, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> This is going to be my last grow (not forever hopefully but for a while). I was kinda caught off guard with some health issues lately and I just cant maintain my room, even as simple as it is to keep up. I was initially going to just shut down but since I have testers I promised to run I figured I better flower them, then call it done -even though they werent ready. I am also flowering my momma plants of the GG4 and the Mothers Milk. My momma room hasnt been dark in about 4 yrs.
> 
> _*Update on the Shoreline testers:*_
> 10 of 11 "Candy Shop" germinated and made it to 24 oz cups and put into flower. There was 1 runt that got tossed.
> ...


Sorry to hear of your health.
I have struggled with serious health issues too.
Growing keeps me moving but I know first hand at times I struggle.
Good luck with things.


----------



## HydroRed (Jun 15, 2019)

oldbeancounter said:


> Sorry to hear of your health.
> I have struggled with serious health issues too.
> Growing keeps me moving but I know first hand at times I struggle.
> Good luck with things.


Thanks, I've been feeling much better lately. Still able to maintain a garden and carry on with life so Im happy. Hope all is well with you and your health as well.


----------



## norcaliwood (Jun 15, 2019)

Sorry to hear your having problems.

Dude I hobble and shuffle everywhere I go nowadays..

I broke my neck back in 86' on my scooter,, man I loved that Old Panhead''''. Now I'm not bitching seeing how I was never supposed to walk again and I walked outta that hospital 1 1/2 years later.. And even went back to work for 15-20 years after.

But now 30 something years later,,, the shit is slowly catching up again making it hard to walk and get around. And can't ride my scooter anymore,,, beating troat cancer and my Miss J overcome breast cancer too. I'm just shy of 60 and Miss J is 67. 

But the fact that I have plants to take care of,, keeps me going. I plod along every day keeping plants alive,,, which in tune,, keeps me alive and growing..... 

Is a morale to this story,, the human body is an incredible thing,,, it can fend for itself even overcomes the problem by itself and Doctors aren't always right... Sure,,,, IS a time and place doctors are right and needed. But I feel we can control of heath to a degree..

I don't read alot so I'm not 100% sure what your writing in the past.. But I did see that up there.. 

GL with your problem.. But it is what it is supposed to be........ I do believe someone above watches over fools. And we will be here till we finish.. Whatever is in his plan will be no matter what happens...


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 16, 2019)

SCJ rooted in 2 weeks. Some in super soil in the tent and sine in veg in hydroton. 56 new cuts, a mix of SCJ and Mimosa. Once these root they will go straight to 12/12.


----------



## HydroRed (Jun 17, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> SCJ rooted in 2 weeks. Some in super soil in the tent and sine in veg in hydroton. 56 new cuts, a mix of SCJ and Mimosa. Once these root they will go straight to 12/12.


Shit...you've been busy! You take the claim for first clone run of the SCJ's. Nice to hear of your rooting success too.


norcaliwood said:


> Sorry to hear your having problems.
> 
> Dude I hobble and shuffle everywhere I go nowadays..
> 
> ...


Started having some serious heart issues last year, but Im working through them. I was wrapping up on growing all together due to health and physical limitations, and even had my rooms removed and tore down. After a month of twiddling my thumbs and some soul searching and heavy contemplation, I put it back into action and decided to start chucking some pollen. Havent looked back since and I'll pass away doing what I want to do, how I want to do it, and when I want to do it. I truly believe you are correct in the "watching over fools" cuz Im still here haha. Hoping health & mobility finds you in anything you do.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jun 17, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Shit...you've been busy! You take the claim for first clone run of the SCJ's. Nice to hear of your rooting success too.
> 
> Started having some serious heart issues last year, but Im working through them. I was wrapping up on growing all together due to health and physical limitations, and even had my rooms removed and tore down. After a month of twiddling my thumbs and some soul searching and heavy contemplation, I put it back into action and decided to start chucking some pollen. Havent looked back since and I'll pass away doing what I want to do, how I want to do it, and when I want to do it. I truly believe you are correct in the "watching over fools" cuz Im still here haha. Hoping health & mobility finds you in anything you do.


shiit sorry to hear about the health issues bro, good health to you and yours


----------



## norcaliwood (Jun 17, 2019)

You got that right Red... I'd rather die afew years early doing what I enjoy than live abit longer not doing...... If that makes sense........

Besides I'd get too lazy without having my kids to tend too......


----------



## oldbeancounter (Jun 17, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Thanks, I've been feeling much better lately. Still able to maintain a garden and carry on with life so Im happy. Hope all is well with you and your health as well.


Actually still working on my lighting setup, getting all the parts and info then deciding and testing out a few boards took quite some time but I know what I am setting out to do now.

Thanks for replying to my questions out of the blue like that, it helped a lot about possible ways of grounding a DIY LED framed light without driver on frame.
I have actually decided to have it so the drivers can either go in tent on it's rack when cold or be removed when hot here as to not add unnecessary heat to grow area.
As for health, for me it is unfortunately a dead end.

The HLG red strips seem to help a lot. Same with UV.
Actually prefer them separate from the main boards.
I am supplementing 3000k Samsungs 

Main tent is ready, just gotta sort out lights and hook up everything but still missing key stuff to really go further but won't be long and should have it. 

Pink trichs eh...that is wicked cool never seen that before.


----------



## Tito#1 (Jun 17, 2019)

Mimosa f2 gifted to me by @HydroRed she is doing great. I nevered had a plant do this with 90+° daily love it! 
All the new shots start purple like this.


----------



## HydroRed (Jun 18, 2019)

Tito#1 said:


> Mimosa f2 gifted to me by @HydroRed she is doing great. I nevered had a plant do this with 90+° daily love it!
> All the new shots start purple like this.View attachment 4351486 View attachment 4351487


88*F+ temps and throwing color.....Shes gonna be purrrty.


----------



## Tito#1 (Jun 18, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> 88*F+ temps and throwing color.....Shes gonna be purrrty.


N she a vigorous vegger to boot had to tie her down the topping didn't slow her down she's way ahead of the pack.


----------



## HydroRed (Jun 23, 2019)

Fem seeded GG4 and Mothers Milk cuts.

*GG4* ("Monkey Juice" seeds)


*GG4 *("Purple Primate" seeds)
 

Mothers Milk ("Citrus MILF" seeds)


----------



## HydroRed (Jun 26, 2019)

So....I finally got prices established for 3Thirteen Seeds scheduled to drop on greatlakesgenetics.com first week of August.
FEM packs will be 7+ seeds per pack for $60 and all 3Thirteen Seeds orders will come with a free pack of 10+ "Sin City Juice" REGs.
As more FEM strains become available, I'll then begin offering choice of fems or regs for freebies at checkout.


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 26, 2019)

Will be waiting the day! Congrats!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jul 12, 2019)

Sin City Juice (Mimosa x LVTK)-313 seeds testers.
Mimosa leaner plant 1
 

 
Mimosa leaner plant 2


LVTK leaner plant 3


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jul 12, 2019)

The lineup
Mimosa leaners on left & middle.
LVTK leaner far right.

Nekkit!!!
 Totes worked as advertised.Thanks Red!

sorry about the sideways pics.


----------



## Madriffer (Jul 12, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Sin City Juice (Mimosa x LVTK)-313 seeds testers.
> Mimosa leaner plant 1
> View attachment 4364055
> View attachment 4364054
> ...


Nice! The 2 seedling that I had survive have given clones that just sexed as female. 2/10 survival but 2/2 female.
Now to see where they go. 
1 mom is flourishing, the other seems to struggle like a runt.
There can be only 1!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jul 12, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> Nice! The 2 seedling that I had survive have given clones that just sexed as female. 2/10 survival but 2/2 female.
> Now to see where they go.
> 1 mom is flourishing, the other seems to struggle like a runt.
> There can be only 1!


My tallest plant..the LVTK leaner was a runt right out the gate.
She surpassed her sisters by 6+" at least 10" on the shortest.


----------



## HydroRed (Jul 12, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> The lineup
> Mimosa leaners on left & middle.
> LVTK leaner far right.
> View attachment 4364075
> ...



Those look beast dude!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jul 13, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Those look beast dude!


Smoke report left,but as of now....You knocked it out of the park with this one my man.


----------



## HydroRed (Jul 13, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Smoke report left,but as of now....You knocked it out of the park with this one my man.


Thank you! Made my day to read this.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jul 13, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Thank you! Made my day to read this.


You're welcome.Thank you for letting me be one of the testers.Ha! I am one of few to get to try it first!!!


----------



## Paradoximity (Jul 13, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> *Mimosa* @ 30 days from flip to 12/12 (15 days from pollination)
> Shes fully seeded!
> 
> View attachment 4289713


Very nice... Did you pollinate more than one of your Mimosa's; have any particular pheno-types that you liked for your selection(s) such as terpene profiles, medicinal values/highs, or just testing her hybrid vigor and viability for out-crossing for now HydroRed?

Just started on here after years of being in cognito due to the Draconian Laws with some of the harshest penalties in country where I'm from though have followed when I could, actually first saw some of your work and posts with Heisenbeans @ ChuckersParadise as I've snagged quite a bit of his gear.
Apologies for taking up some of your thread just figured I'd give some basic info as well is all as I'm a noob on here.


----------



## HydroRed (Jul 13, 2019)

Paradoximity said:


> Very nice... Did you pollinate more than one of your Mimosa's; have any particular pheno-types that you liked for your selection(s) such as terpene profiles, medicinal values/highs, or just testing her hybrid vigor and viability for out-crossing for now HydroRed?
> 
> Just started on here after years of being in cognito due to the Draconian Laws with some of the harshest penalties in country where I'm from though have followed when I could, actually first saw some of your work and posts with Heisenbeans @ ChuckersParadise as I've snagged quite a bit of his gear.
> Apologies for taking up some of your thread just figured I'd give some basic info as well is all as I'm a noob on here.


Welcome! No apologies needed.
I did pollenate 2 of the Mimosa girls with the same male for the F2's. I have the F2 from each of the 2 plants seperated and stored away. #2 was noticeably stronger in scent and smelled like Hawaiian Punch. She was my favorite. Im a terp lover and that is usually what I enjoy most when Im enjoying flowers on and off the plant.
The Mimosa Male I used has been great for crosses so far. He was a bit tall, but stacked nicely. Quite the stinky plant as well. Right before I collected the pollen he began showing trichs on the leaves.


----------



## Paradoximity (Jul 13, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Welcome! No apologies needed.
> I did pollenate 2 of the Mimosa girls with the same male for the F2's. I have the F2 from each of the 2 plants seperated and stored away. #2 was noticeably stronger in scent and smelled like Hawaiian Punch. She was my favorite. Im a terp lover and that is usually what I enjoy most when Im enjoying flowers on and off the plant.
> The Mimosa Male I used has been great for crosses so far. He was a bit tall, but stacked nicely. Quite the stinky plant as well. Right before I collected the pollen he began showing trichs on the leaves.


Much appreciated for the welcoming...
I totally agree, with his/hers given parental lineage, your Mimosa's will be some strong breeding stock as well as F2's given that you selected your pheno's, identified, labeled, and already have started documenting their given terpene ranges! Well sir you're on the right track as you know your goals for your line-working already identifying a tasty sounding pungent phenotype-I'll certainly enjoy following your documented progress as I'm sure others will as well.
I must say that it's nice to see a breeder, new or old school, seemingly taking the time to simply be transparent on his line work while documenting with written/typed info pertaining to strain(s) coupled with photos. This to me is extremely imperative and important in the preservation of genetic lines especially as the years pass and more and more genetics are altogether disappearing due to lack of relative and pertinent info on said strains to begin with, but also as so many are hoarded outright and/or kept within tight circles of friends and known breeders.
Right on bud, I certainly can respect that as I personally see NO OTHER WAY in breeding; whether line-working filial generations for pre-dominant specific phenotypes to hybrid vigor, BX'ing multiple generations to format a 'clone only cut' female to bring about regular seeds just for that stud of that cut or ultimately preserving the line for future generations, or maybe even BX'ing trying to bring about recessive traits that lay dormant until backcrossed from rare leaf mutations that seem to bring some enticing new terps the strain(s) usually aren't known for- to whatever possible plethora of goals the breeder has in mind as goes with IX's etc. as well and could go on for longer but I'm sure y'all already understand what I'm saying. 
Nevertheless, my hats off to you bud.
P


----------



## HydroRed (Jul 13, 2019)

Paradoximity said:


> Much appreciated for the welcoming...
> I totally agree, with his/hers given parental lineage, your Mimosa's will be some strong breeding stock as well as F2's given that you selected your pheno's, identified, labeled, and already have started documenting their given terpene ranges! Well sir you're on the right track as you know your goals for your line-working already identifying a tasty sounding pungent phenotype-I'll certainly enjoy following your documented progress as I'm sure others will as well.
> I must say that it's nice to see a breeder, new or old school, seemingly taking the time to simply be transparent on his line work while documenting with written/typed info pertaining to strain(s) coupled with photos. This to me is extremely imperative and important in the preservation of genetic lines especially as the years pass and more and more genetics are altogether disappearing due to lack of relative and pertinent info on said strains to begin with, but also as so many are hoarded outright and/or kept within tight circles of friends and known breeders.
> Right on bud, I certainly can respect that as I personally see NO OTHER WAY in breeding; whether line-working filial generations for pre-dominant specific phenotypes to hybrid vigor, BX'ing multiple generations to format a 'clone only cut' female to bring about regular seeds just for that stud of that cut or ultimately preserving the line for future generations, or maybe even BX'ing trying to bring about recessive traits that lay dormant until backcrossed from rare leaf mutations that seem to bring some enticing new terps the strain(s) usually aren't known for- to whatever possible plethora of goals the breeder has in mind as goes with IX's etc. as well and could go on for longer but I'm sure y'all already understand what I'm saying.
> ...


I thank you for the kind words and taking the time to put as much thought as you did in your post, it shows. 
I have to give full credit to _Symbiotic Genetics_ for putting "Mimosa" together in the first place for me to "play with" lol. They really did put together a nice strain with that one.


----------



## Paradoximity (Jul 14, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> I thank you for the kind words and taking the time to put as much thought as you did in your post, it shows.
> I have to give full credit to _Symbiotic Genetics_ for putting "Mimosa" together in the first place for me to "play with" lol. They really did put together a nice strain with that one.


Oh definitely, Ivan at JungleBoyz did make a pretty good selection with that cross... But I have a feeling your in the works to doing the same with a signature cross of your own.
After all most of us making our own crosses, though we may be selecting our own phenotypes, are utilizing someone else's strains selections/crosses that is unless that select very small percentage of us are in fact traveling the world and selecting landrace genotypes from their indigenous regions. Doesn't mean that we aren't putting in the work, time and effort though; as I've experienced to really work a strains line then take it further into ones own creation or amalgamation if you will with further testing and testers properly can take a minimum of 15 months to 24 months-even then there's no guarantees you know.
P


----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 19, 2019)

Just taking a peak... Keepem Green


----------



## HydroRed (Jul 19, 2019)

I finally drank the Kool aid......
I can now be found on IG @thehydrored
#3ThirteenSeeds


----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 19, 2019)

Red I an't into new language,,, WTF you mean drank the Koolaid.. Did you get that South American diseases?  Please before it sets in,,, will me some grow lights?


----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 19, 2019)

Not that have room for any,,, but if you lost your mind????????????


----------



## HydroRed (Jul 20, 2019)

norcaliwood said:


> Red I an't into new language,,, WTF you mean drank the Koolaid.. Did you get that South American diseases? Please before it sets in,,, will me some grow lights?


Dude, that last sentence...I seriously laughed out loud.
This little nugget I found on the interwebs might help:
The *phrase* “*drinking the Kool*-*Aid*” refers to followership at its worst. It was coined after a delusional, pseudo-guru named Jim Jones led his cult, the Peoples Temple, to mass suicide. Over 900 people, including 304 children, killed themselves by *drinking* from a vat of grape-flavored *drink* laced with cyanide.


----------



## sdd420 (Jul 20, 2019)

Good luck Red


----------



## HydroRed (Jul 20, 2019)

sdd420 said:


> Good luck Red


Thanks man, I appreciate it.


----------



## HydroRed (Aug 2, 2019)

*The official drop happens today 6pm EDT @ GreatLakesGenetics.com

(2) new Feminized lines released:

"Citrus MILF" (Mothers Milk x Plemon) Fems

"Monkey Juice" (GG4 x Mimosa) Fems


All 3Thirteen Seeds orders come with a free (10) pack of "Sin City Juice" Regs.

****One lucky pack of Sin City Juice contains a "Golden Ticket" inside redeemable for a free (7) pack of UNRELEASED FEMS by 3Thirteen Seeds!


https://greatlakesgenetics.com/feminized/3thirteen-seeds.html*


----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 2, 2019)

I was hoping you'd write me into your will. before the Koolaid kicked it...

I love them Magmun XXL hoods.. 

Man, that was some sick people wasn't them? Alot of shit happened in Jonestown.. How can people be that stupid... And to think that kind of shit still happens...

BTW hows the seeds doing... I'm going to have to take a peak at what ya got out there.. I wish ya good luck.... 

Least I can post here still. They won't let me post on the politic debate page because I don't agree with what's being said.. I hate censorship. And this site is way left leaners,, and that's ok.. But then when some disagree they just block you... And that may be enough to make me tell them to take this job and shove it...and pull all my posts.

Enjoy life and Keepem Green


----------



## Bbcchance (Aug 2, 2019)

Sup red, I dont hand around much anymore and I'm sure nobody remembers little ol me, but congrats man, good to see you doing what you love￼ strains looking


----------



## HydroRed (Aug 2, 2019)

norcaliwood said:


> I was hoping you'd write me into your will. before the Koolaid kicked it...
> 
> I love them Magmun XXL hoods..
> 
> ...


Seeds are going great. Got (3) strains that were released today at greatlakesgenetics.com and (2) more in the works right now that should be available around Halloween-ish or so.
My newest cut to the "Hydroponic Whorehouse" is _Peanut Butter Breath_ by Thug Pug Genetics. This cut is ultra dank and I cant wait to use it in crosses.
By years end, Im looking to have 6 Fem strains available and a Fem strain available as a freebie choice at GLG soon.




Bbcchance said:


> Sup red, I dont hand around much anymore and I'm sure nobody remembers little ol me, but congrats man, good to see you doing what you love￼ strains looking


Man, you'd be suprised how many times your name came up on here (and another site) -all good of course. Thanks again brother, much appreciated.
You still got the same # from last time we talked? We need to catch up non textually......that sounded dirty didnt it


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Aug 3, 2019)

Congrats on the drop dude , Goodluck


----------



## HydroRed (Aug 3, 2019)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> Congrats on the drop dude , Goodluck


Thanks Spud! Im glad to have my beans out in Spudsville too. Enjoy them my friend!


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Aug 3, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Thanks Spud! Im glad to have my beans out in Spudsville too. Enjoy them my friend!


update to come


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 3, 2019)

Hey Red glad to see you expanding


----------



## HydroRed (Aug 4, 2019)

horribleherk said:


> Hey Red glad to see you expanding


Thanks brother! I havent seen you around much...though I havent been on here like I used to be either lol. Hows the garden?


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 4, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Thanks brother! I havent seen you around much...though I havent been on here like I used to be either lol. Hows the garden?


Had problems on the home front but I'm back & soon I'll have my other tent back up , just kind of regaining that lost momentum lol


----------



## HydroRed (Aug 4, 2019)

horribleherk said:


> Had problems on the home front but I'm back & soon I'll have my other tent back up , just kind of regaining that lost momentum lol


Glad to hear youre back in the saddle!!


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 4, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Glad to hear youre back in the saddle!!


Thanks red I'm gonna have to take some time to do some in depth back tracking on your thread I've missed a lot . I've been lurking here about 10 years but riu has went through some changes as of late , that said rest assured I'm back !


----------



## Paradoximity (Aug 4, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Seeds are going great. Got (3) strains that were released today at greatlakesgenetics.com and (2) more in the works right now that should be available around Halloween-ish or so.
> My newest cut to the "Hydroponic Whorehouse" is _Peanut Butter Breath_ by Thug Pug Genetics. This cut is ultra dank and I cant wait to use it in crosses.
> By years end, Im looking to have 6 Fem strains available and a Fem strain available as a freebie choice at GLG soon.
> 
> ...


----------



## HydroRed (Aug 4, 2019)

@Paradoximity
Thank you for the kind words my friend! Current projects include working on a cross I named "Orange Julius" which is Mothers Milk x Mimosa. I'll be offering S1's as well as F2's of that cross for the folks who like to run reg seeds. Im reversing the "Mothers Milk" for S1's since Bodhi is no longer offering it. I cant let that one disappear, its just too good. I'll likely offer those as one of the freebie options at GLG though. Between all that and the crosses with the Peanut Butter Breath I just aquired I should have quite a bit to offer by years end and early 2020.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Aug 5, 2019)

SCJ looking lovely. Water only so far. Love her structure/way she grows. Strong aroma that carries around the yard. Possibly one of my fav plants to grow in the last year...


----------



## HydroRed (Aug 5, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> SCJ looking lovely. Water only so far. Love her structure/way she grows. Strong aroma that carries around the yard. Possibly one of my fav plants to grow in the last year...View attachment 4374726


Wow, water only...she looks pretty damn happy! Many thanks for the update.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Aug 6, 2019)

Citrus Milf


----------



## Paradoximity (Aug 6, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> @Paradoximity
> Thank you for the kind words my friend! Current projects include working on a cross I named "Orange Julius" which is Mothers Milk x Mimosa. I'll be offering S1's as well as F2's of that cross for the folks who like to run reg seeds. Im reversing the "Mothers Milk" for S1's since Bodhi is no longer offering it. I cant let that one disappear, its just too good. I'll likely offer those as one of the freebie options at GLG though. Between all that and the crosses with the Peanut Butter Breath I just aquired I should have quite a bit to offer by years end and early 2020.


Nice! I personally prefer normal genetics, non-FEM/S1, but that's me. For many reasons, though mainly for preservation purposes-same way you're thinking about salvaging "Mothers Milk" since Bodhi's either lost a parental or just is simply moving on, though S1's you not having the choice though... but than again only takes another with REG's and bx3-4 of selective breeding to nail down that desired pheno you as others have grown to seek out.
Anyways yeah that's cool your doing that bro for those who prefer the REGS as oppose to the FEMS or SELFED. 
I'm in transition currently but would like to try your selected F2's though others are fully operational now so I wouldn't be able to give you my full update entailing notes, reports, photos, etc. as I'm pretty meticulous and possibly a little OCD when it comes to my craft and I take it seriously. 
But hey if you wouldn't mind holding on to a pack, or even a half pack that would be cool... If not, for whatever reason that's cool too bud. Well you have a good one hoss.
P


----------



## HydroRed (Aug 6, 2019)

Paradoximity said:


> Nice! I personally prefer normal genetics, non-FEM/S1, but that's me. For many reasons, though mainly for preservation purposes-same way you're thinking about salvaging "Mothers Milk" since Bodhi's either lost a parental or just is simply moving on, though S1's you not having the choice though... but than again only takes another with REG's and bx3-4 of selective breeding to nail down that desired pheno you as others have grown to seek out.
> Anyways yeah that's cool your doing that bro for those who prefer the REGS as oppose to the FEMS or SELFED.
> I'm in transition currently but would like to try your selected F2's though others are fully operational now so I wouldn't be able to give you my full update entailing notes, reports, photos, etc. as I'm pretty meticulous and possibly a little OCD when it comes to my craft and I take it seriously.
> But hey if you wouldn't mind holding on to a pack, or even a half pack that would be cool... If not, for whatever reason that's cool too bud. Well you have a good one hoss.
> P


I do still have some of the Mothers Milk in seed, but the chances of me lucking out and finding a stellar male to match this stellar momma would be slim to none, but Im sure I could make f2's for preservation if it really came down to it. My luck all the seeds of the MM that are left are girls haha
When you get back in the saddle, you let me know. Im sure I'll have something for you.


----------



## Paradoximity (Aug 6, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> I do still have some of the Mothers Milk in seed, but the chances of me lucking out and finding a stellar male to match this stellar momma would be slim to none, but Im sure I could make f2's for preservation if it really came down to it. My luck all the seeds of the MM that are left are girls haha
> When you get back in the saddle, you let me know. Im sure I'll have something for you.


Lol I heard that-I know the demand for FEMS is pretty high so more the better for you in all facets.
Oh no doubt bud will do; at the scale I'm comfortable with that's feasible at least.
P


----------



## Skybound420 (Aug 8, 2019)

What's good Red. I'm subbed up and will read from here onward.


----------



## HydroRed (Aug 8, 2019)

Skybound420 said:


> What's good Red. I'm subbed up and will read from here onward.


Thanks for dropping in! Funny, when I saw how many pgs were on the other journal I said the same to @norcaliwood haha


----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 9, 2019)

I got a reason tho,, I can't read..... JK,, alittle,,,, but I look at pictures real well...


----------



## HydroRed (Aug 10, 2019)

Scheduled to drop in upcoming months...


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Aug 10, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Scheduled to drop in upcoming months...
> 
> View attachment 4377248


 Greeses Pieces


----------



## jacrispy (Aug 10, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Scheduled to drop in upcoming months...
> 
> View attachment 4377248


"greeses pieces" sounds awesome
did you reverse the glue to pollinate the peanut butter breath?


----------



## HydroRed (Aug 10, 2019)

jacrispy said:


> "greeses pieces" sounds awesome
> did you reverse the glue to pollinate the peanut butter breath?


I'll actually be reversing the PBB. Im hopeful I get enough pollen to get a couple different projects out of it but we'll see.


----------



## Skybound420 (Aug 10, 2019)

Who sells something called Peanut Butter Breath? I --(((NEED)))-- to try that one!


----------



## HydroRed (Aug 11, 2019)

Skybound420 said:


> Who sells something called Peanut Butter Breath? I --(((NEED)))-- to try that one!


Thug Pug Genetics.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Aug 11, 2019)

Citrus Milf


----------



## Paradoximity (Aug 12, 2019)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> Citrus Milf
> 
> View attachment 4377572 View attachment 4377573 View attachment 4377574



Nice leaf mutations it seems like, I'd definitely take extra care of those as they seemingly add an extra amalgamation of terps usually uknown/less likely to said hybrid or polyhybrid. Lots will say they toss them, but if their stable and don't throw nuts or late banners as females you should be in for a treat... on the flip-side of that is if your searching for say a possible breeding male mutation then would personally try and keep him in VEG until preflowers show then clone, though honestly I'd clone anyways cause you never know what lines are stable enough until the end as some can be tricky to find unless you're relentlessly checking you know. Nice SpudGuy, think I'm intrigued to see where these go for sure!


----------



## Bbcchance (Aug 13, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Seeds are going great. Got (3) strains that were released today at greatlakesgenetics.com and (2) more in the works right now that should be available around Halloween-ish or so.
> My newest cut to the "Hydroponic Whorehouse" is _Peanut Butter Breath_ by Thug Pug Genetics. This cut is ultra dank and I cant wait to use it in crosses.
> By years end, Im looking to have 6 Fem strains available and a Fem strain available as a freebie choice at GLG soon.
> 
> ...


Yep


----------



## TerpyTyrone (Aug 17, 2019)

Did ya ever get any testers for the lvtk x mimosa cross?


----------



## TerpyTyrone (Aug 17, 2019)

@CoB_nUt ? Did u run em?


----------



## HydroRed (Aug 17, 2019)

TerpyTyrone said:


> Did ya ever get any testers for the lvtk x mimosa cross?


Man I gave out a gang of those for testers....seriously like 20+ packs. Many grabbed em and disappeared. There were a couple testers that only planted like 1 or 2 and got males, and a couple that actually ran em like the testers that they were (big props for that cfeezzie and Cob). This is the exact reason I wont be doing "testers" anymore with just anyone. I've got my list now of reliable testers and they will always get first crack at whatever seeds I am putting out.


----------



## HydroRed (Aug 17, 2019)

Im hoping @CoB_nUt will have a smoke report to share soon here and at CP.


----------



## Bbcchance (Aug 17, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Im hoping @CoB_nUt will have a smoke report to share soon here and at CP.


Hey Red, your mimosa go purple at the end? Picked some up at he clio cup and a buddy fell in love with the taste


----------



## big cfeezzie (Aug 17, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Im hoping @CoB_nUt will have a smoke report to share soon here and at CP.


Well I can try but I'm not good with smells. Sin city juice. Me and a friend smoked this today. One week in jars. Smooth hitting not much lung expansion. Taste and smell I'm not good at so . My partner says bro this shit sin city fire! I smoke alot but my head and face are tingling. After a few minutes eyes got heavy but not sleepy or sleeping. Been 2hr still filling good. No munchies just chill and comfortable.  pictures with and without flash.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 17, 2019)

TerpyTyrone said:


> @CoB_nUt ? Did u run em?


Yessir,I did indeed.



HydroRed said:


> Im hoping @CoB_nUt will have a smoke report to share soon here and at CP.


Indeed,I do. I just have to snap a couple of bud shot pics. I'll get it up today/tonight on both sites. I will say this for now. I'm fucking glad I have 3 packs of SCJ.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 17, 2019)

big cfeezzie said:


> Well I can try but I'm not good with smells. Sin city juice. Me and a friend smoked this today. One week in jars. Smooth hitting not much lung expansion. Taste and smell I'm not good at so . My partner says bro this shit sin city fire! I smoke alot but my head and face are tingling. After a few minutes eyes got heavy but not sleepy or sleeping. Been 2hr still filling good. No munchies just chill and comfortable. View attachment 4380996 View attachment 4380997pictures with and without flash.


Nice Cfeezzie. Buds look dank. I know they are dank.Heh, I have some.


----------



## HydroRed (Aug 17, 2019)

Bbcchance said:


> Hey Red, your mimosa go purple at the end? Picked some up at he clio cup and a buddy fell in love with the taste


 They do with no temp drop, you can see it just starting to come on in the pic:
 

This was around the 56 day mark or so IIRC? Early finisher though & very terpy.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Aug 17, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Man I gave out a gang of those for testers....seriously like 20+ packs. Many grabbed em and disappeared. There were a couple testers that only planted like 1 or 2 and got males, and a couple that actually ran em like the testers that they were (big props for that cfeezzie and Cob). This is the exact reason I wont be doing "testers" anymore with just anyone. I've got my list now of reliable testers and they will always get first crack at whatever seeds I am putting out.


Indeed screwed the pooch with those and the Vampira. Planned running at 12/12 and then shits just gotten crazy. The one female is still poolside getting kinky.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 17, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> ........... (big props for that cfeezzie and Cob). I've got my list now of reliable testers and they will always get first crack at whatever seeds I am putting out.


My evil plan has come to fruition muahahhahahahhaaaa! 

Thank you for the props Red. I wish I were more organized and experienced with various strains. I tried doing a smoke report template on my Goofy Grape in the Chucker's thread.
Eh,I'm satisfied with it,but moved away from it because I found myself influenced by all the "options". So, I'm stuck there...highly obviously,trying to discern the difference between floral fruity, floral sweet,etc etc.
I seek potentcy,flavor and character and know it when I find it. The people around me that I love and use my product for medical reasons,trust my judgement and definitely aren't strain hip. Or in-the- know. "Happy with energy and pain relief", "appetite stimulant then I got sleepy","I forgot all about my soreness" are some of the responses I typically get.

My smoking circle is a different beast lol. It's about the different nuances and highs,ceilings no ceilings, potency, smell,taste and bragging rights. "So when's your guy coming back thru?" Haha winner!!!

I've read plenty of smoke reports that I envy and said to myself "I'm going to do a report like that!" Lol...nah. My generic reports bore me. Not that I lack the vocabulary to express myself, It's just the experience of different flavors and terp combinations that I lack.


I'm not new to growing.Just new to the variety.Being a hermit in illegal-land didn't help either. My ganja palette is broadening which will in turn become more refined. A few of you kool kats made this possible by letting me test,having contests,giveaw...eh yea.Thank you.


----------



## Madriffer (Aug 18, 2019)

I'll post some update pics tonight at lights on. I'm about a week or two from chop on first round of clones. Another round rooted, and just took cuts Friday. Only have 1 strong surviving SCJ mother but she is beastly.
Mother
SCJ and Mimosa rooted clones
SCJ chopped last night
SCJ and Mimosa fresh cuts.
Summer was hard on the OP here. High heats and stifling humidity. Also had a pest problem. Lost a couple rounds of clones and lost Terps on finish product.
Things are cleaned up now and environment is heading the right direction. So these should start to dominate my OP in the coming months.


----------



## TerpyTyrone (Aug 18, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Man I gave out a gang of those for testers....seriously like 20+ packs. Many grabbed em and disappeared. There were a couple testers that only planted like 1 or 2 and got males, and a couple that actually ran em like the testers that they were (big props for that cfeezzie and Cob). This is the exact reason I wont be doing "testers" anymore with just anyone. I've got my list now of reliable testers and they will always get first crack at whatever seeds I am putting out.


I am gonna be putting mine in some water this week!! I hear ya with the testers that disappear after they getvthere shit


----------



## HydroRed (Aug 18, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Indeed screwed the pooch with those and the Vampira. Planned running at 12/12 and then shits just gotten crazy. The one female is still poolside getting kinky.





Madriffer said:


> I'll post some update pics tonight at lights on. I'm about a week or two from chop on first round of clones. Another round rooted, and just took cuts Friday. Only have 1 strong surviving SCJ mother but she is beastly.
> Mother
> SCJ and Mimosa rooted clones
> SCJ chopped last night
> ...


You guys are good. You guys popped em and showed back up to the thread. There were many that didnt even pop em or return to the thread since recieving them months ago. Thats the folks that Im a little salty at.


----------



## arctic farmer (Aug 18, 2019)

What, do you expect to find the gems right off? Its like pheno hunting, you have to pop a lot of seeds to find the best cut, the more you pop the better the cut you find.

f'in awesome analogy right there!


----------



## Madriffer (Aug 18, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> You guys are good. You guys popped em and showed back up to the thread. There were many that didnt even pop em or return to the thread since recieving them months ago. Thats the folks that Im a little salty at.


I didn't wanna post MY issues with your genetics. I will post some nice pics of your Gene's now that my OP is under control.


----------



## Madriffer (Aug 18, 2019)

arctic farmer said:


> What, do you expect to find the gems right off? Its like pheno hunting, you have to pop a lot of seeds to find the best cut, the more you pop the better the cut you find.
> 
> f'in awesome analogy right there!


The one Mom I've gotten this far seems worth the effort!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 18, 2019)

3Thirteen Seeds Sin City Juice (LVTK x Mimosa)
LVTK Pheno "Myrtle"
10/14 from seed 5 days above the peat pellet and flowered in a HydroRed inspired F&D tote.
Flash
 

The plant formerly known as "Runty". She started off with a few issues and was slower than her siblings for a few weeks. She worked herself out of it and became the tallest by flower set.
Good strong branching that supports the nugmeat.

Nugs are rock solid,dense and frosty.More frost than the Mimosa leaners.
The lemon batter scent has morphed.Orangey notes from the Mimosa overtake the spicey lemon lying underneath.
Nice upbeat "tight-eye" high thats carries on for a couple hours.Spicey,orange-lemon kushy smooth inhale with a hash like taste and lung expanding exhale.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 18, 2019)

3Thirteen Seeds Sin City Juice (LVTK x Mimosa)
Mimosa leaner #1 "Early Girl" or "Loudpack"
  
 These are the only nugs left of plant #2.

Early Girl earned her moniker due to how fast she stacks her flowers.She stacked hard dense nugs quickly.
Her loudpack name came from the loud Mimosa terps she was giving up all throughout flower. Could've been the high temps.
The other Mimosa leaner,plant #2's terps were held onto and the heat didn't affect her.

I'm a sucker for Mimosa ever since I experienced her terp profile in another strain I have that features her.
Her smell has calmed down A LOT compared to when she was flowering and compared to her sibling plant #3

Opening the jar,those mimosa orangey fruity terps with some underlying kush notes permeate the air and into your nasal cavity.
She's not uber potent 7/10,but the flavor and the high she gives is well welcomed. The high lingers around for a while as well.
Taste is mainly Mimosa but I can taste the LVTK at the backend.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 18, 2019)

3Thirteen Seeds Sin City Juice (LVTK x Mimosa)
Mimosa leaner #2 
  

The shortest of the 3 gals,"Purp" got her name due to some of the bracts purp'in up later in flower.In high temps even!
She didn't stack as fast as "Early Girl" but hot damn she stacked the nugmeat.Dense x-mas tree nugs all the way down.
Her smell was muted throughout flower and she didn't relinquish her terps to the heat like "LoudPack" did.Once you open her jar,you are smashed in the face with a nice mixture of creamy lemon and Mimosa. Mmmmm goodness.
She was the shortest but yielded the most.
Taste is the same,creamy lemony mimosa on the inhale.The smoke tingles the nostrils on the French inhale yet it's smooth. Both Mimosa leaners leave a spicey citrus aftertaste that coats the inside of your mouth and tongue.

I will be hunting thru my packs of these. Wish I had a cut of each to run a few more times. I can't pick just 1. They each have a personality to them that gives with me.

Nice fucking job picking & pairing these two to do the dance @HydroRed.

edit*_added the wrong pics.fixed it._


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 18, 2019)

In conclusion, it would behoove you to grab a pack or a few.  Heh, I have 3 to hunt thru!!! Envy me! Envy me.....please



Now,anyone know if I try to copy and paste these on another site, it'll work with the pics?


----------



## HydroRed (Aug 19, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> In conclusion, it would behoove you to grab a pack or a few.  Heh, I have 3 to hunt thru!!! Envy me! Envy me.....please
> 
> 
> 
> Now,anyone know if I try to copy and paste these on another site, it'll work with the pics?


Awesome! Thanks for taking the time to write that up. I dont think pics transfer from a copy and paste.


----------



## Bbcchance (Aug 19, 2019)

You can link to a page with images it apears


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 19, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Awesome! Thanks for taking the time to write that up. I dont think pics transfer from a copy and paste.


Thank you.You're welcome. I don't know how,but my copy and paste worked! Pics too!

I did have to remove the (quote) text over there,but the shit worked! hahaha whew saved me the angst of flipping back and forth to re-write them.


----------



## Madriffer (Aug 29, 2019)

4x8 Sin City Juice and Mimosa. Flipped 3 weeks ago and scrogged. 10 plants.


----------



## HydroRed (Aug 29, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> 4x8 Sin City Juice and Mimosa. Flipped 3 weeks ago and scrogged. 10 plants. View attachment 4386974


Thats a beast of a run dude! They look real happy under that HPS glow.


----------



## Madriffer (Aug 30, 2019)

Just put 31 rooted clones into 4x4 flood table on 12/12. Will turn on the Co2 burner and watch em go.


----------



## lukio (Aug 31, 2019)

waddupppp Red! long time! had a lil catch up, still some to go. ladies looking great, dude.

Those seeds are mighty tempting, congrats and god damnnn...  

hope ya health stays rosey bro


----------



## HydroRed (Aug 31, 2019)

lukio said:


> waddupppp Red! long time! had a lil catch up, still some to go. ladies looking great, dude.
> 
> Those seeds are mighty tempting, congrats and god damnnn...
> 
> hope ya health stays rosey bro


Thanks for droppin in brother! I aint seen ya for a minute & hoping all is good in your neck of the woods. The hearts still beating so.....


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Sep 1, 2019)

Citrus MILF chugging along. 

Roots in less than 7 days on 60% of clones.

12/12 couple days ago


----------



## HydroRed (Sep 1, 2019)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> Citrus MILF chugging along.
> 
> Roots in less than 7 days on 60% of clones.
> 
> ...


Those look great! Looking like you could anticipate some purple coloring on a couple of those "Plemon" influenced girls too.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Sep 1, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Those look great! Looking like you could anticipate some purple coloring on a couple of those "Plemon" influenced girls too.


thanks man, im hoping for it. if not im in for a treat either way


----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 1, 2019)

just a quick note to say thanks red!


----------



## HydroRed (Sep 1, 2019)

Bbcchance said:


> View attachment 4388272 just a quick note to say thanks red!


For you my friend...any time. Now we need to get together for pancakes and a Mimosa


----------



## WillieP (Sep 3, 2019)

HydroRed
Just completed reading this thread, yep, all 63 pages. 
Very interesting and informative! Some of it was a bit over my head, as I am a complete noobie, but I still enjoyed it. 
Thank you for sharing your journal with all of us. 
I was not familiar with the F and D method, and was amazed by the yield on such a short turn around. 
I am still in the research mode, and am currently planning two single plant 5 gallon DWC's with an additional 5 gallon Res with waterfalls for both, outside the tent. Then SCROG the girls large, as the local I am at will have a 5 plant maximum. 
Glad that your health has allowed you to continue your garden. 
Keep on keeping on,
WillieP


----------



## HydroRed (Sep 3, 2019)

WillieP said:


> HydroRed
> Just completed reading this thread, yep, all 63 pages.
> Very interesting and informative! Some of it was a bit over my head, as I am a complete noobie, but I still enjoyed it.
> Thank you for sharing your journal with all of us.
> ...


Hey @WillieP , thanks for dropping in (& taking the time to read through this thread!). F&D has been one of the most rewarding methods of growing hydroponically for me and is also one of the easiest for me to maintain as well. I see you are also relatively new to RIU, so welcome!


----------



## lukio (Sep 6, 2019)

someone say pancakes? 



HydroRed said:


> hoping all is good in your neck of the woods.


ayyee not too shabby, dude, cheers.

and long may it beat brother 

ive always liked the look/sound of F&D...but i cant seem to see past coco dtw...one day!

if i have good month at work im gonna grab a pack of gg4 x mimosa, yessir.


----------



## HydroRed (Sep 11, 2019)

_*"Orange Julius"*_ F1's (Mothers Milk x Mimosa) in the 4 corners and a _*"Monkey Juice"*_ FEM (Gorilla Glue #4 x Mimosa) in the middle. 
The Orange Julius in the bottom right corner has been a fussy prick since day 1, but I'll ride it out and see what it does. Seems like it is coming out of the fussy stage now though. This is the one that had a twin pop up in the pot a few days after transplanting to the flood tray.
 

Theres about a 7 day difference from when the Monkey Juice was germinated. This is why theres such a size difference between the middle and the corners. I gotta say, Im very happy with the structure of the Orange Julius. I'll be flipping to 12/12 within the week. 

_*"Peanut Butter Breath"*_ getting her reverse on within the week as well. Once it gives up the goods, I'll be sending it off to the big garden in the sky. Im not a real fan of the OGKB structure so I decided to do a little LST to see if we cant get a little more out of her before shes gone.


----------



## HydroRed (Sep 15, 2019)

Everything is getting the flip tonight. Been spraying the PBB for a few nights and the preflowers are telling me they are ready for flip to 12/12 & reversal with yellowish twisty growth.

The "Orange Julius" were defoliated a tad just to give a little more light to the side branching.


----------



## pthobson (Sep 15, 2019)

Looking nice. How’s the mother’s milk reversal going? I may have missed if you’ve updated on it. Im gonna be needing those most definitely.


----------



## HydroRed (Sep 15, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Looking nice. How’s the mother’s milk reversal going? I may have missed if you’ve updated on it. Im gonna be needing those most definitely.


Thanks! TBH, I havent even started on the Mothers Milk reversal yet. Ive got these 2 current projects to see through before I can put any new ones in but I promise Mothers Milk S1's and Plemon S1's are next on the queue.


----------



## HydroRed (Sep 18, 2019)

*"Orange Julius"* getting their bush on after flip. Now that they are in flower, the "fussy one" (#2) has seemingly stopped being fussy.
Everything is looking good in the flood tray.


----------



## HydroRed (Sep 22, 2019)

*"Orange Julius"* *@ 7 days since flip*
Everything has been lightly defoliated of large fans twice. #3 (top left corner) is smelling like a standout already so I got my eye on that one when it comes time to start shuckin some beans. Feeling confident #2 (bottom right corner) is a boy just by structure alone, but we'll see.
*"Monkey Juice"* in the middle is about all caught up now after flip.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Sep 22, 2019)

Purdy gals Red. Will you keep them all in that tote?


----------



## HydroRed (Sep 22, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Purdy gals Red. Will you keep them all in that tote?


Thanks Cob. Ya, I dont plan to move anything. Its getting full, but I dont anticipate them getting _too_ crazy....at least I hope not lol.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Sep 22, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Thanks Cob. Ya, I dont plan to move anything. Its getting full, but I dont anticipate them getting _too_ crazy....at least I hope not lol.


Cool. Damn it looks like more than 5 in there. I'm going to have to defoliate my totes as well.Don't want to because they are testers,but they'll benefit from it...I hope lol.


----------



## HydroRed (Sep 22, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Cool. Damn it looks like more than 5 in there. I'm going to have to defoliate my totes as well.Don't want to because they are testers,but they'll benefit from it...I hope lol.


I normally dont either, but these were begging for it. Im glad I did though as the lowers turned into tops. Im glad I didnt top anything tho haha


----------



## HydroRed (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## lukio (Sep 28, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> but I dont anticipate them getting _too_ crazy


famous last words! 

i didnt grab your beans, man...i f*cked up. you know when you get super high, fall in love with a hype strain, splurge early and wake up the next day trying to work out what happened? well, that happened to me and Mycotek. Next time, man...next time. citrus milf is a great name


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 5, 2019)

*Orange Julius F1* @19 days from flip:

Smells like even mix of skunk and citrus.
From 4 plants, there were 2 different phenotypes expressed.

Theres a short squat phenotype with tight internodal spacing that naturally grows like a flat canopy (side branching grows as tall as the main) & 1 thats a tall phenotype with thicker stems, but a classic "OG" type structure.
SHORT SQUAT PHENO:


TALL PHENO:


*Peanut Butter Breath* (rev) moving full speed now. I'll likely have first pollen within the next 7 days.


After the PBB gives pollen and is removed, my current GG#4 momma will take its place in the flower room. She'll get some of that reversed PBB pollen for some "Greese's Pieces" Fem seeds.


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 12, 2019)

*Orange Julius F1* (tall pheno) @ 24 days 12/12
Shes starting to get her stink on for real. This one is all artificial orange drink and skunk.
Aside from looks, you'd never guess there was Mothers Milk used in this pheno:






*Plemon* @ 19 days 12/12
Shes already showing some bubblegum pink colors deep in the calyxes. Right after I took the picture, I hit her with 
some Plemon (rev) pollen to get S1's. These will be untested and available as freebies with purchase.






*Peanut Butter Breath* (rev) @ 24 days 12/12
A frosty looking reversal for sure. About ready to collect some pollen to dust my GG#4 for some "Greese's Pieces" Fems. 
These are a bit later than I had initially anticipated, but should be ready for testing by late Nov.


----------



## MittenTerpz (Oct 14, 2019)

subbed. Interesting crosses man. There is definitely fire to be found in these. Any projects with the PBB after the greeses pieces?


----------



## SilentBob024 (Oct 14, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> "Kosher Kush" by Reserva Privada
> View attachment 4025501 View attachment 4025502 View attachment 4025503



Very nice man. I really want to get into dwc sometimes next year maybe. Is there much difference quality wise over soil? I hear the yields are better. I got DNA's sour kosher just popped into soil yesterday. Cant wait to see how that turns out.


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 14, 2019)

MittenTerpz said:


> subbed. Interesting crosses man. There is definitely fire to be found in these. Any projects with the PBB after the greeses pieces?


Thanks for droppin in the whorehouse @MittenTerpz from a fellow Michigander.
No plans as of yet, but Ill have plenty of left over reversed PBB pollen in the fridge to hit another project if something comes up after the Greese's Pieces. I got a lot of pollen out of this one.




SilentBob024 said:


> Very nice man. I really want to get into dwc sometimes next year maybe. Is there much difference quality wise over soil? I hear the yields are better. I got DNA's sour kosher just popped into soil yesterday. Cant wait to see how that turns out.


Thanks. I wouldnt put a distinction between the quality of a soil grow and the quality of a hydro grow. I will say that among growth rates between the two, theres no comparison that hydro is far faster in every way vs soil. Not knocking soil, since it has its own advantages over hydro.


----------



## SilentBob024 (Oct 15, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Thanks for droppin in the whorehouse @MittenTerpz from a fellow Michigander.
> No plans as of yet, but Ill have plenty of left over reversed PBB pollen in the fridge to hit another project if something comes up after the Greese's Pieces. I got a lot of pollen out of this one.
> 
> 
> ...



See this is why i have always liked viewing your grows man. You dont bs things like some do. I appreciate that. Yeah the growth factor is really nice on hydro from what ive seen in your grows. Nice noce with the pollen. Pbb, is that peanut butter breath pollen by chance? That stuff is wicked good. Only had it once. Im about to gather the last of my willy nelson pollen either today or tomorrow. Cant seem to find willy nelson bud, seeds clones or pollen at all anywhere. Im lucky i had the single seed left over from a couple years ago lol. I didnt even think it would pop anymore but here we are lol


----------



## SilentBob024 (Oct 15, 2019)

Hey out of curiosity Red, have you ever grown out king tutt before?


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 15, 2019)

SilentBob024 said:


> See this is why i have always liked viewing your grows man. You dont bs things like some do. I appreciate that. Yeah the growth factor is really nice on hydro from what ive seen in your grows. Nice noce with the pollen. Pbb, is that peanut butter breath pollen by chance? That stuff is wicked good. Only had it once. Im about to gather the last of my willy nelson pollen either today or tomorrow. Cant seem to find willy nelson bud, seeds clones or pollen at all anywhere. Im lucky i had the single seed left over from a couple years ago lol. I didnt even think it would pop anymore but here we are lol


Ya, its the Peanut Butter Breath from Thug Pug. I have a very dank OGKB pheno and it was a monster of a producer of pollen after reversing. Took a bit longer than normal to reverse, but the juice was def worth the squeeze. Willy bud was floating around in the Detroit area some yrs ago but I never got it. 
No experience with the King Tutt strain. Gonna look it up now out of curiosity though lol


----------



## SilentBob024 (Oct 15, 2019)

Its really nice stuff. They use the big name for it though lol tutankhamun its by pyramid seeds. Every seed popped and did really well and massive yield. I got one still going actually lol. Ill show you the plant and a close up. Im sure that plus whatever info and other grow journals you find will peak your interest lol. Only other one ive been totally floored by was sour glue by medical seeds i believe it was. Id absolutely love to see you tackle those two in particular. If you ever decide to tackle those let me know. Id love to see it.

Nice nice on the pollen by the way. Sounds really interesting. And yeah willy nelson bud was really stinky and potent. Never see it around anymore though. Same thing with Kimbo kush. Never see that anywhere either.


----------



## MittenTerpz (Oct 16, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Thanks for droppin in the whorehouse @MittenTerpz from a fellow Michigander.
> No plans as of yet, but Ill have plenty of left over reversed PBB pollen in the fridge to hit another project if something comes up after the Greese's Pieces. I got a lot of pollen out of this one.
> 
> 
> ...


Glad I found this thread, lots of great info and some really solid ppl contributing. I’ve learned quite a bit during my read thru. Your plants look great red, and great reports. Ill be patiently waiting for u to drop that orange julius and the greese’s pieces. Keep doing great things brother.


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 16, 2019)

MittenTerpz said:


> Glad I found this thread, lots of great info and some really solid ppl contributing. I’ve learned quite a bit during my read thru. Your plants look great red, and great reports. Ill be patiently waiting for u to drop that orange julius and the greese’s pieces. Keep doing great things brother.


Im glad you found it and posted. Lots of great contributions from some great folks. Thank you for the kind words!


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 18, 2019)

*Orange Julius* *F1* (Tall orange drink/skunk pheno) @ 30 days from flip to 12/12
This one gets its structure and light green leaves from the Mothers Milk. Aside from that its all artificial orange drink and Skunk spray on the nose.
This is the taller plant that is the "heavier" of the 2 phenos. This pheno also has a bit more sugar leaf in the bud ratio as well compared to the other pheno.


*Orange Julius* *F1* (Short fruit punch pheno) @ 30 days from flip to 12/12
This pheno is quite short and all of the side branching is as tall as the main top. It looks like it was trained/topped, but it wasnt. It just grew this way naturally. The smells on this one are 100% mouth watering fruit punch and she is super sticky and frosty. Not as good of a producer as the tall pheno, but the terps make up for where this one may fall short in weight. Between the 2 phenos, this one is my favorite. On top of smells alone, you can see the leaves are much darker on this pheno showing heavy influence from the Mimosa over the Mothers Milk.


*Monkey Juice BX1 *@ 30 days from flip to 12/12 (GG#4 leaning pheno)
In choosing a short fruity pheno from an original female Monkey Juice that was reversed & backcrossed to the original GG4 momma, I believe I was able to tame the stretch that the Glue is notorious for, but without sacrificing the qualities of the strain. Though I wouldnt consider this a "fruity strain", its definitely got a nice influence from the Mimosa that cuts the "fuel" smell a bit and allows some of the other genetics to shine through in the terpenes.


----------



## SilentBob024 (Oct 18, 2019)

Hot


HydroRed said:


> *Orange Julius* *F1* (Tall orange drink/skunk pheno) @ 30 days from flip to 12/12
> This one gets its structure and light green leaves from the Mothers Milk. Aside from that its all artificial orange drink and Skunk spray on the nose.
> This is the taller plant that is the "heavier" of the 2 phenos. This pheno also has a bit more sugar leaf in the bud ratio as well compared to the other pheno.
> View attachment 4409613
> ...


Hot damn man. That looks great.


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 18, 2019)

SilentBob024 said:


> Hot
> 
> 
> Hot damn man. That looks great.


Thank you. Im pretty happy so far with what I got from the Orange Julius. Im still going to keep hunting these F1's til I find a total winner.


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 22, 2019)

*Monkey Juice* @ day 34
Smells just like The GG#4 momma so far. Height has definitely been affected by the Mimosa (in a good way). Its like GG#4 but without all the uncontrollable stretch.




*Citrus MILF* @ day 21 (not my grow)
Grown hydroponically in a F&D with just Mega Crop and Ca/Mg under 600W of led lighting. No topping/pruning etc.
I was able to rub on some of the flowers while there today. They smell just like lemon Pledge furniture polish. I've only seen this 1 pheno from a handfull of different grows. I'd gamble to say the lemon pledge terps will be as common as the structure, large serrated leaves, and overall looks with this one.


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 24, 2019)

*Orange Julius* F1 "Tall pheno"



*Orange Julius* F1 "Shorty pheno"


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 24, 2019)

*Current promo at Great Lakes Genetics-*

All *3Thirteen Seeds* orders come with a free (3) pack of "Purple Primate" Fems (Gorilla Glue #4 x Plemon)
and a free (10+) pack of "Sin City Juice" Regs (LVTK x Mimosa) while supplies last.
Plus every order comes with a free pack of Bad Dawg freebies.
Thats a whole lotta gear from a $60 purchase!


----------



## SilentBob024 (Oct 25, 2019)

The gg4 ive been growing has like...zero stretch. Odd. Does all gorilla glue4 stretch like crazy? I have only grown one gg4 clone and it never stretched at all. Insane bud to boot. I filled up 1.5 almost 2 of the 2L mason jars from that 1.5 ft gg4. Seeded up alot though for whatever reason. Lol good ole indian reserve clones lol


----------



## SilentBob024 (Oct 25, 2019)

That short orange julius looks wicked good though. Well...they all do to be honest. But that short one looks super frosty.


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 25, 2019)

SilentBob024 said:


> The gg4 ive been growing has like...zero stretch. Odd. Does all gorilla glue4 stretch like crazy? I have only grown one gg4 clone and it never stretched at all. Insane bud to boot. I filled up 1.5 almost 2 of the 2L mason jars from that 1.5 ft gg4. Seeded up alot though for whatever reason. Lol good ole indian reserve clones lol


Ya, its known for having some loooong legs once she goes into flower. For most, its usually almost an uncontrollable stretch that leaves you scrambling for head room indoor.



SilentBob024 said:


> That short orange julius looks wicked good though. Well...they all do to be honest. But that short one looks super frosty.


Thanks That shorty pheno is my personal favorite for sure. I'll send her back into veg and keep her around until I can get a smoke report on her after harvest. I may end up using it for the F2's.


----------



## mr_c (Oct 25, 2019)

Just pulled the trigger on the Monkey Juice.


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 25, 2019)

mr_c said:


> Just pulled the trigger on the Monkey Juice.


THANK YOU @mr_c 
I think folks are really gonna like the Monkey Juice. Certainly if you are a fan of the real GG4. Not sure if you've ordered from them before but there should be a nice plethora of "goodies" in your package from GLG on top of what I listed as freebies. They're very generous folks over there.


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 28, 2019)

*MONKEY JUICE* @ day 42
Catching some fade and starting to bulk up. Loud GG4 terps and thick dense buds.


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 30, 2019)

A few close ups-

*Orange Julius* (tall pheno)
Probably 60+ days with this girl. 
Looking more like the Mothers Milk every day.


*Orange Julius* (short pheno)
She'll probably be gettin tops havested within the next 7 days.
Shes a quick finisher just like the Mimosa at less than 8 wks.


*Monkey Juice* Likely to hit 9 wks with this one.
Thats always been my number with the GG#4.



*Update on the "Horticultural Whorehouse":*
Plemon S1's and Greese's Pieces are cooking up seeds right now. Then its on to the Mothers Milk reversal for some S1's. I have cuts of the Mothers Milk I took last night to get the ball rolling.


----------



## blowerme (Oct 30, 2019)

I keep eyeing that monkey juice too. Hopefully next week I can get an order in. I have till January before I start my next run. But I want that in there. Nice pics man


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 30, 2019)

blowerme said:


> I keep eyeing that monkey juice too. Hopefully next week I can get an order in. I have till January before I start my next run. But I want that in there. Nice pics man


Thank you! If you are a fan of GG#4, your gonna dig the Monkey Juice. Technically, its a BX 
*GG#4 x (GG#4 x Mimosa)*
so the GG#4 influence is very strong in the offspring. The Mimosa aides greatly in reducing the stretch that GG#4 is notorious for while also refining the flavors and terps.


----------



## blowerme (Oct 30, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Thank you! If you are a fan of GG#4, your gonna dig the Monkey Juice. Technically, its a BX
> *GG#4 x (GG#4 x Mimosa)*
> so the GG#4 influence is very strong in the offspring. The Mimosa aides greatly in reducing the stretch that GG#4 is notorious for while also refining the flavors and terps.


Ya I cant wait to try that. Been following you a while from reading the useful thread. You've got some good things goin. Also want that greeses pieces! 

Did anyone ever find the golden ticket?


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 30, 2019)

blowerme said:


> Ya I cant wait to try that. Been following you a while from reading the useful thread. You've got some good things goin. Also want that greeses pieces!
> 
> Did anyone ever find the golden ticket?


Many thanks and is appreciated my friend! The "Golden Ticket" was found & claimed not long after my first drop at GLG. 
I'll be doing another "Golden Ticket" for a chance at a free pack soon.


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 31, 2019)

*Plemon* loaded with S1's
She's pink as bubblegum on the inside.


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 3, 2019)

*Orange Julius* F1 (Tall Pheno) putting off some gorgeous Fall colors.
She looks far more attractive than she smells.
Pungent skunk spray with some orange rind.... its *_almost*_ a turn off.


----------



## Flatrate (Nov 3, 2019)

Awesome thread man, I love the pictures, beautiful work!


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 3, 2019)

Flatrate said:


> Awesome thread man, I love the pictures, beautiful work!


Thank you! I appreciate you dropping in my friend.


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 3, 2019)

*Orange Julius* F1 (short pheno)
Not the razzle dazzle of the tall pheno when it comes to being photographed, but damn does she completely make up for it in terps and frost.
Shes 100% Hawaiian Punch fruit drink to the nose. This one is def going in the _personal_ stash.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 3, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> *Orange Julius* F1 (short pheno)
> Not the razzle dazzle of the tall pheno when it comes to being photographed, but damn does she completely make up for it in terps and frost.
> Shes 100% Hawaiian Punch fruit drink to the nose. This one is def going in the _personal_ stash.
> View attachment 4416264 View attachment 4416267


Would expect nothing less than the best from you and you didn't disappoint!!!


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 3, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Would expect nothing less than the best from you and you didn't disappoint!!!


Thanks dude!. I cant wait to dig through some of the F2's from this strain. I already know theres gonna be some gems.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 4, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Thanks dude!. I cant wait to dig through some of the F2's from this strain. I already know theres gonna be some gems.


Let the hunt begin!!!


----------



## Opie1971 (Nov 7, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> *Orange Julius* F1 (short pheno)
> Not the razzle dazzle of the tall pheno when it comes to being photographed, but damn does she completely make up for it in terps and frost.
> Shes 100% Hawaiian Punch fruit drink to the nose. This one is def going in the _personal_ stash.
> View attachment 4416264 View attachment 4416267


Awesome Red, awesome! Great work man!


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 7, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Awesome Red, awesome! Great work man!


Thanks dude! Just harvested the short pheno and she smells awesome. Hope she holds that when dry.


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 9, 2019)

I've got monkey juice on the way what is purple primate ?


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 9, 2019)

horribleherk said:


> I've got monkey juice on the way what is purple primate ?


Thanks @horribleherk for the order. Been a minute since we chatted! Hows the garden been treating ya?
The "Purple Primate" Fems are: (Clone only Gorilla Glue #4 x Plemon)
You'll be getting some "Sin City Juice" Regs as well, which are: (Las Vegas Triangle Kush x Mimosa)


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 9, 2019)

*JUST A HEADS UP-*
If I dont get back on here in a timely fashion, Im not ignoring anyone lol
My internet has basically been down for almost a week. Suprised I could get a page to load, or to be able to post.


----------



## Texagonian (Nov 9, 2019)

Just saying what’s up Red. Figured I’d cruise around in here. Looks familiar but a lot more going on. I can’t like or comment except for this here. New guy


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 9, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Thanks @horribleherk for the order. Been a minute since we chatted! Hows the garden been treating ya?
> The "Purple Primate" Fems are: (Clone only Gorilla Glue #4 x Plemon)
> You'll be getting some "Sin City Juice" Regs as well, which are: (Las Vegas Triangle Kush x Mimosa)


Thanks Red I'm finding my groove & been watching for awhile & my strain is been going awhile I'm hoping to get this kicked off for the new year I'll be doing a journal


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 9, 2019)

Texagonian said:


> Just saying what’s up Red. Figured I’d cruise around in here. Looks familiar but a lot more going on. I can’t like or comment except for this here. New guy


Whats up Tex....straying outside of the playground?? haha


horribleherk said:


> Thanks Red I'm finding my groove & been watching for awhile & my strain is been going awhile I'm hoping to get this kicked off for the new year I'll be doing a journal


Good to hear! Look forward to seeing a journal and some pics when you get around to em.


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 9, 2019)

@horribleherk
The Monkey Juice is actually a backcross. GG#4 x (GG#4 x Mimosa) reversed.
This is an example of what you can expect out of those. All the goodness of the GG#4 but without all the crazy stretch.
A mix of earthy chocolate coffee smells with subtle hints of sweet. Runs about 63 days just like the GG#4 cut.
Much more convenient for those with height restrictions. You'll still get some stretch at flip (approx 1.5-2x), but nothing like the Glue.


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 9, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> @horribleherk
> The Monkey Juice is actually a backcross. GG#4 x (GG#4 x Mimosa) reversed.
> This is and example of what you can expect out of those. All the goodness of the GG#4 but without all the crazy stretch.
> A mix earthy chocolate coffee smells with subtle hints of sweet. Runs about 63 days just like the GG#4 cut.
> ...


Il be doing a single plant e&f with a scrog in a 3x3 tent using megacrop with coco based medium in a 3x3 smart pot flooding once daily this combo has been good to me immpretty stoked to get started I'm sure I'll have questions I'll finish her under my 6-cob Johnson cx-6 led I've given this considerable thought & I think this is gonna rock I like to get something get it going & take notes & clone then adjust for the next round I'm sure I'll have questions


----------



## Texagonian (Nov 10, 2019)

Straying, adventuring, you know! I been through a couple times before but didn’t know anyone at all and for whatever reason went to the other spot. I don’t tend to get caught up so I don’t see what the problem is here. Everyone has an opinion. There’s definitely a boatload of interesting information here. I’ll see ya around


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 10, 2019)

Texagonian said:


> Straying, adventuring, you know! I been through a couple times before but didn’t know anyone at all and for whatever reason went to the other spot. I don’t tend to get caught up so I don’t see what the problem is here. Everyone has an opinion. There’s definitely a boatload of interesting information here. I’ll see ya around


This spot can be an "aquired taste" for some haha


----------



## Texagonian (Nov 10, 2019)

Gotcha, I don’t have no problems and don’t get offended easily. Like I was saying, there’s a ton of information over here. See ya around Red


----------



## SilentBob024 (Nov 11, 2019)

Oh damn Red. Those pics were damn nice...im taking it you sell seeds and breed seeds lol. Whats the brand? As a Canadian resident, is there a reliable seedbank i can grab then from? Id love to do a run of some of your stuff. Its looked promising. I just grabbed a bunch of sour glue ( theres no gorilla glue in it by the way) and thought maybe orange julius and maybe another would be good to mix into the crop.


----------



## swedsteven (Nov 11, 2019)

Canadien link that accept paypal or cc 
Please each time i stop and look 
I need your gen !


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 11, 2019)

SilentBob024 said:


> Oh damn Res. Those pics were damn nice...im taking it you sell seeds and breed seeds lol. Whats the brand? As a Canadian resident, is there a reliable seedbank i can grab then from? Id love to do a run of some of your stuff. Its looked promising. I just grabbed a bunch of sour glue ( theres no gorilla glue in it by the way) and thought maybe orange julius and maybe another would be good to mix into the crop.



Thanks @SilentBob024 
My seeds are sold under the name 3Thirteen Seeds. I offer my gear at Greatlakesgenetics.com which is a sponsor of this site. My packs are $60 each and I have a "buy one get one" going on right now. Every pack you purchase comes with a free pack of "Purple Primate" FEMS (GG4 x Plemon). Every order of 3Thirteen Seeds also comes with a free pack of "Sin City Juice" REGS (LVTK x Mimosa).
Thats not even including the Bad Dawg freebie packs that are thrown in with every GLG order. They also ship international.
Im dont offer the "Orange Julius" for sale just yet. Im still working the line so its gonna be a few months before it gets released to an F2 or an S1.
You can click the link in my signature below to take you right to my gear at GLG.




swedsteven said:


> Canadien link that accept paypal or cc
> Please each time i stop and look
> I need your gen !


I dont know of any banks in the US that offer international shipping and PP/CC options. Not to say they dont exist, but I just dont know of any. Sorry I couldnt be of more help to ya.


----------



## swedsteven (Nov 11, 2019)

Oregon elite seeds sometime they offer it but not always ...

Waiting on my order mmmm worth a try
IRIE GENETICS - ARISE (5R)
IRIE GENETICS - DRAGON PUNCH
Oregon elite seeds


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 11, 2019)

Catching that promotion solves a lot of problems for me its looking like I'll have one of your strains in each of my tents the new year looking good already lol


----------



## SilentBob024 (Nov 20, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> *Black D.O.G. Smoke report*
> 
> *Smell-* 8/10. It smelled like black berries on the plant and still has it once dried & in jars. The smell faded slightly on the plant as the plant got mature ( I'd say last 5-7 days or so).
> *Taste-* 8/10. Taste just like it smells. Very blackberry/sweet and mellow. It is there both on inhale and exhale and has a sweetness that stays on your lips and top of tongue after a toke. VERY enjoyable.
> ...



I had nearly the same thing but I found though happy with proper nutrient amounts, she thrived real hard with a higher dose. Mine ended up fairly similar just it was super dense. Both of them.


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 26, 2019)

Black Friday sales going on over at GreatLakesGenetics.com 
10% off all packs site wide.

Every 3Thirteen Seeds order comes with a free pack of:
-"Purple Primate" Feminized (while supplies last)
-"Sin City Juice" Regular
+PLUS a free pack of Bad Dawg genetics!


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 26, 2019)

*Citrus MILF* grown in a DIY Flood & Drain setup. Harvested @61 days
Extremely loud "lemon Pledge" terps from large dense buds permeated the room.


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 26, 2019)

Happy Thanksgiving red my seeds rolling in this week end can monkey juice & purple primate be grown together without any major problems ?


----------



## SilentBob024 (Nov 27, 2019)

Nice Red! Im hoping this weekend ill be buying my packs of monkey juice and citrus milf


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 27, 2019)

horribleherk said:


> Happy Thanksgiving red my seeds rolling in this week end can monkey juice & purple primate be grown together without any major problems ?


Absolutely. Monkey Juice will grow tall with what I'll call minimal side branching unless vegged hard/trained. The Purple Primate seem to grow shorter and bushier with lots of lateral branching without any training.


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 27, 2019)

SilentBob024 said:


> Nice Red! Im hoping this weekend ill be buying my packs of monkey juice and citrus milf


Awesome! Perfect time to take advantage of the sale prices & freebie packs included.


----------



## SilentBob024 (Nov 27, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Awesome! Perfect time to take advantage of the sale prices & freebie packs included.


Exactly! Cant wait.


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 27, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Absolutely. Monkey Juice will grow tall with what I'll call minimal side branching unless vegged hard/trained. The Purple Primate seem to grow shorter and bushier with lots of lateral branching without any training.


Thanks Red they came today & gotta say I've ordered seeds all over at one time or another but have never hit a promo like this I'm a happy camper !


----------



## SilentBob024 (Dec 10, 2019)

Well im officially awaiting both strains from great lakes! Cant wait to give it a go


----------



## diggs99 (Dec 10, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> *Citrus MILF* grown in a DIY Flood & Drain setup. Harvested @61 days
> Extremely loud "lemon Pledge" terps from large dense buds permeated the room.
> View attachment 4427508


Man, i think its time i add your gear to my garden, nice work HR

Best of luck bud


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 10, 2019)

I've got 2 purple primates & 2 monkey juice popped one of the m\j seedlings seems to lean towards the gg#4 side of the family


----------



## SilentBob024 (Dec 10, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Man, i think its time i add your gear to my garden, nice work HR
> 
> Best of luck bud


After watching his grows i grabbed a pack of monkey juice as well as citrus milf. Both look real nice bud the monkey juice looks really nice. Cant wait to try out the sin city one im getting as a freebie as well. Looking most forward to his eventual release of orange julius.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 11, 2019)

horribleherk said:


> I've got 2 purple primates & 2 monkey juice popped one of the m\j seedlings seems to lean towards the gg#4 side of the family View attachment 4434847


The Monkey Juice will lean to the GG4 side pretty heavy as they are technically a BX
GG4 x (GG4 x Mimosa REV)
Im smoking on some now and it is fantastic. Enough so that Im thinking Im gonna grow out another batch and pick the top girl to replace my GG4 momma.




SilentBob024 said:


> Well im officially awaiting both strains from great lakes! Cant wait to give it a go


Thank you @SilentBob024 for the support! Please share pics with us when you decide to get em wet.




diggs99 said:


> Man, i think its time i add your gear to my garden, nice work HR
> 
> Best of luck bud


Thank you @diggs99 
Theres always some crazy sales or freebies included at Great Lakes Genetics -plus I offer a free pack (at least) with every 3Thirteen order.




SilentBob024 said:


> After watching his grows i grabbed a pack of monkey juice as well as citrus milf. Both look real nice bud the monkey juice looks really nice. Cant wait to try out the sin city one im getting as a freebie as well. Looking most forward to his eventual release of orange julius.


I just sent out testers on my newest strain "Grease's Pieces" Fems (GG4 x Peanut Butter Breath *OGKB pheno*)
The "Orange Julius" F2's are next in line for release. Hoping to have them available by FEB.


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 11, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> The Monkey Juice will lean to the GG4 side pretty heavy as they are technically a BX
> GG4 x (GG4 x Mimosa REV)
> Im smoking on some now and it is fantastic. Enough so that Im thinking Im gonna grow out another batch and pick the top girl to replace my GG4 momma.
> 
> ...


I've started a journal & its the thread everything I'm doing is gonna be on & I'm sharing your gear with another grower using q\b in 4x4 tents I'm pretty stoked everything of yours popped for me (which is an all time first) can't wait to harvest as I've been running the jh-x-blackberry kush for awhile your stuff is replacing the candyland cut I lost


----------



## SilentBob024 (Dec 11, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> The Monkey Juice will lean to the GG4 side pretty heavy as they are technically a BX
> GG4 x (GG4 x Mimosa REV)
> Im smoking on some now and it is fantastic. Enough so that Im thinking Im gonna grow out another batch and pick the top girl to replace my GG4 momma.
> 
> ...



Done and done. If they are available in February ill add those to the grow brothel coming up after all these many ladies are done lol.


----------



## OldGrower (Dec 12, 2019)

Red, did not know you started breeding, love to support forum members. Had to order monkey juice. Let me check my seed stash to see what may be there. Could be some Mothers Milk seeds in there. If so gifted to you. GL Og


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 12, 2019)

OldGrower said:


> Red, did not know you started breeding, love to support forum members. Had to order monkey juice. Let me check my seed stash to see what may be there. Could be some Mothers Milk seeds in there. If so gifted to you. GL Og


Thats awesome, and thank you for the support! I love to give back to forum members. Hit me back when your order comes in and I'll send you a pack of some unreleased Fems on my dime!
Thanks again @OldGrower


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 16, 2019)

With cold weather here, its time to break out the HPS lights. New flower tent is all set up and doing its thing.

(1)* Indiana Bubblegum* (IBG x IBG Rev) by Mosca
(3) *Candyman* (Pakistani Chitral Kush X Sour Grapes) by @shorelineOG



I dropped a couple beans of the *Indiana Bubblegum* fem like 6-7 weeks ago and they were mutant and slow growing so they went in the garbage. Soon after, I planted 1 more IBG and it is looking just like it should be with close internodal spacing and the little mini leaf blade growing from the centers of some of the fans. This is more like it! Stem rub doesnt give anything yet but Im feeling confident she'll display the notorious IBG taste and smell. The IBG plant hasnt been topped or touched.

This is my second go with the *Candyman* regs because the first was so good it had to be revisited! Frost covered buds with light purple hughes and an amazing scent of sweet floral perfume/candy. I have one that smells just like I remember from the first run some yrs back......
I believe all 3 of these are going to be girls. If this one I have my eye on turns out like I hope, its is absolutely getting reversed for some love dust to use in future projects. All of the Candyman plants have been topped once and had some large fans removed.


I just moved these *Greases Pieces* fem (GG4 x Peanut Butter Breath) out from a dome & 50W fluorescent to a F&D under the 400W MH.
They are a little cranky after the move but will be good in a day or two. Germination rate is 100% so far with 25 beans popped and counting.


----------



## Gond00s (Dec 16, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> With cold weather here, its time to break out the HPS lights. New flower tent is all set up and doing its thing.
> 
> (1)* Indiana Bubblegum* (IBG x IBG Rev) by Mosca
> (3) *Candyman* (Pakistani Chitral Kush X Sour Grapes) by @shorelineOG
> ...


looks good so far. I like that candyman 3 the most look like she'll be a bushy one. looking forward to the grow


----------



## SilentBob024 (Dec 18, 2019)

Nice start bud. Cant wait to see how it turns out. Im really really looking forward to seeing how the ibg turns out. To bad to hear the first bunch went to the trash. Glad to see you got one kicking off well though. I almost got a pack of those. Kinda glad i passed considering what i just read. Glad i grabbed strictly your gear at this point lol


----------



## OldGrower (Dec 18, 2019)

Hey guys I have noticed slow and deficient growth lately. RH has been low in the grow area so I added a humidifier and the plants straightened up. Must be something real about VPD. OG


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 18, 2019)

Hey Red the 3-pack of purple primate worked out very good for me will 3 packs ever be available for purchase & not just promo ?


----------



## MInewgrow (Dec 19, 2019)

Is glg the only place I can get some of ur beans red? Really want to try the monkey juice!


----------



## SilentBob024 (Dec 19, 2019)

MInewgrow said:


> Is glg the only place I can get some of ur beans red? Really want to try the monkey juice!



Yes it is. Ive looked everywhere and also confirmed with red glg is the only place.


----------



## MInewgrow (Dec 19, 2019)

SilentBob024 said:


> Yes it is. Ive looked everywhere and also confirmed with red glg is the only place.


Thanks for the reply! Looks like I send some money to glg I’m in Michigan so shouldn’t take that long!


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Dec 19, 2019)

I like throwing in a couple fem beans every run-monkey juice is up-thanks red & 313 beans


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 19, 2019)

horribleherk said:


> Hey Red the 3-pack of purple primate worked out very good for me will 3 packs ever be available for purchase & not just promo ?


TBH, I hadnt put much thought into making 3 packs other than freebies.




MInewgrow said:


> Is glg the only place I can get some of ur beans red? Really want to try the monkey juice!


@SilentBob024 is correct. GLG is the only spot I vend my packs at. Welcome from a fellow Michigander!




Bubby'sndalab said:


> I like throwing in a couple fem beans every run-monkey juice is up-thanks red & 313 beansView attachment 4439524


Thank you my friend!


----------



## SilentBob024 (Dec 19, 2019)

MInewgrow said:


> Thanks for the reply! Looks like I send some money to glg I’m in Michigan so shouldn’t take that long!


I sent my money order in on the 10th. Still at customs lol. God dammit. At this rate i wont get my seeds till middle of january or something lol. Be happy youre closer to good seedbanks man lol.


----------



## SilentBob024 (Dec 19, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> I like throwing in a couple fem beans every run-monkey juice is up-thanks red & 313 beansView attachment 4439524



Damn jealous lol. I love love gg4 strains. Monkey juice always looked killer. Cant wait for my order to come in personally.


----------



## SilentBob024 (Dec 19, 2019)

Hey Red, do you have a facebook page or instagram page for your seed line?? Could be very very helpful in promoting yourself if not already done.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Dec 19, 2019)

SilentBob024 said:


> I sent my money order in on the 10th. Still at customs lol. God dammit. At this rate i wont get my seeds till middle of january or something lol. Be happy youre closer to good seedbanks man lol.


It takes a lil time but the bad dawg freebie game is on point-awesome dude as well


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 19, 2019)

SilentBob024 said:


> Hey Red, do you have a facebook page or instagram page for your seed line?? Could be very very helpful in promoting yourself if not already done.


ya, I have an IG acct for the seeds and one for "Hydrored" as well. I just find myself short on the ability to visit all the sites Im signed up for (like 8-9 total). I use the same profile pic everywhere I go though for HydroRed. I dont do FB.


----------



## SilentBob024 (Dec 19, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> ya, I have an IG acct for the seeds and one for "Hydrored" as well. I just find myself short on the ability to visit all the sites Im signed up for (like 8-9 total). I use the same profile pic everywhere I go though for HydroRed. I dont do FB.



I dont blame you there man. Facebook can be rediculous and invasive.


----------



## OldGrower (Dec 23, 2019)

Red, what method do you use to reverse and make seeds. I have tried silver thiosulfate without success. Would like to back up some strains I have in seed form. Thanks OG


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 23, 2019)

OldGrower said:


> Red, what method do you use to reverse and make seeds. I have tried silver thiosulfate without success. Would like to back up some strains I have in seed form. Thanks OG


I use home made CS. No experience with sts pesonally.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 25, 2019)

*MERRY CHRISTMAS *to all my grow family!
Hope everyone has a safe and blessed holiday!


----------



## diggs99 (Dec 25, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> *MERRY CHRISTMAS *to all my grow family!
> Hope everyone has a safe and blessed holiday!


Merry Christmas bud, ill have some of your gear in the garden in 2020.

Best of luck to you and yours in the coming new year.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Dec 26, 2019)

Merry Christmas and Happy New year to you HydroRed! Wishing you a wonderful 2020!


----------



## SilentBob024 (Dec 26, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> *MERRY CHRISTMAS *to all my grow family!
> Hope everyone has a safe and blessed holiday!



Merry Christmas bud. Hope you have a great new year as well!


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 27, 2019)

*"Grease's Pieces" FEMS *(Gorilla Glue #4 x Peanut Butter Breath *OGKB pheno)

Day 1 in the F&D.



Day 10 in the F&D




Going to flip em to 12/12 in like 4 more days.


----------



## blowerme (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Dec 27, 2019)

2 monkey juice in front doin good w/couple stray testers


----------



## OldGrower (Dec 27, 2019)

Hey @HydroRed, finally got my package from GLG, slow mail due to holidays, but arrived yesterday. Impressive that I paid for 7 seeds of Monkey Juice and got 28 freebie seeds. MJ will be taking a swim soon.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 27, 2019)

Grease's Pieces testers. Transplanted and flipped from seed basically...3-4 days after they popped the peat pellet. 3/3 germ rate.

Thank you my dude @HydroRed


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 27, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Grease's Pieces testers. Transplanted and flipped from seed basically...3-4 days after they popped the peat pellet. 3/3 germ rate.
> View attachment 4444211View attachment 4444212View attachment 4444213View attachment 4444214
> Thank you my dude @HydroRed


Bro....thank you for testing them for me. Feeling confident folks are gonna find some real dank phenos in them beans.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 27, 2019)

OldGrower said:


> Hey @HydroRed, finally got my package from GLG, slow mail due to holidays, but arrived yesterday. Impressive that I paid for 7 seeds of Monkey Juice and got 28 freebie seeds. MJ will be taking a swim soon.View attachment 4444159


Once you get to opening those red foil packs, you'll find you got more than you thought too! Thanks again @OldGrower


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 27, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> 2 monkey juice in front doin good w/couple stray testersView attachment 4444141


Thanks for posting! Cant wait to see what you do with em! I _really_ loved my MJ and think others will too.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Dec 27, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Thanks for posting! Cant wait to see what you do with em! I _really_ loved my MJ and think others will too.


Jus ditched my glue cut so iam excited to get to da juice


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 27, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Jus ditched my glue cut so iam excited to get to da juice


hell, you already know whats up then. Im about to do the same with my GG#4 cut. I can get it any time and I've chucked with it about all Im gonna right now.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 27, 2019)

So.....
Were 100% on germination of the Greases Pieces for all 6 tester packs. Its play time!

HUGE shout out to those that give up their time, energy, and garden space to help this old red guy out by testing some new fems.
May the Canna Gods reward you greatly!

Many thanks to all who have posted pics, commented, and participated in this thread over the years as well. 
It is much appreciated.


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 27, 2019)

Hey Red looks like I'm gonna have company kicking off the new year with some of your gear , hope the new year gives you some exciting new ideas as well as success with them


----------



## blowerme (Dec 27, 2019)

Your stuff looks great man


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 28, 2019)

horribleherk said:


> Hey Red looks like I'm gonna have company kicking off the new year with some of your gear , hope the new year gives you some exciting new ideas as well as success with them


Figured I'd drop a few testers myself 
2020 gonna be a big year....more new ideas than space or time haha.


blowerme said:


> Your stuff looks great man


Thanks @blowerme 
Im eager to get some more new stuff out for everyone.


----------



## SilentBob024 (Dec 30, 2019)

I'd risk my peanut allergy to grow those greases pieces


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 30, 2019)

Those greases peices look inviting my monkey juice & purple primate are starting to program what does the purple primate smoke like ? I'm really happy with the 3- thirteen \ great lakes deal probably the best deal I've encountered & I've ordered from sannies , the attitude & worldwide & never been treated this good or had this good of a germination rate I've got everything I need to do both grows & 5 monkey juice seeds left over as well as all of the sin city & bad dawg stuff yet I continue to eye ball those pieces lol


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 30, 2019)

horribleherk said:


> Those greases peices look inviting my monkey juice & purple primate are starting to program what does the purple primate smoke like ? I'm really happy with the 3- thirteen \ great lakes deal probably the best deal I've encountered & I've ordered from sannies , the attitude & worldwide & never been treated this good or had this good of a germination rate I've got everything I need to do both grows & 5 monkey juice seeds left over as well as all of the sin city & bad dawg stuff yet I continue to eye ball those pieces lol


@gwheels might be kind enough to give a quick mention of his Purple Primate he grew out


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 30, 2019)

SilentBob024 said:


> I'd risk my peanut allergy to grow those greases pieces


I truly lol'd at this haha


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 30, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> I truly lol'd at this haha


Santa, although late, is bringing me Citrus MILF from GLG. Looking forward to trying your genetics!


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Dec 30, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> I truly lol'd at this haha


Me too


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 30, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> Santa, although late, is bringing me Citrus MILF from GLG. Looking forward to trying your genetics!


That Santa guy has always been alright in my book! Thanks for your support my friend!


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 30, 2019)

*Grease's Pieces* Fem @ day 13.
The plant in the middle (the one in the solo cup kept as a JIC) will be getting tossed and I'll just be running the 4 in the square pots. Everything is growing exceptionally with zero issues to report on. Easy feeders so far.
They are going into the flower tent tomorrow.


----------



## gwheels (Dec 31, 2019)

Purple Primate is a wonderful very lemon smoke. Floral lemons with the punch of glue. 
I find it tastes like lemon pie with a hint of PLEDGE!. The rosin i thought would taste like pledge because it smells like it. But it tastes like sweet lemon curd.

Rough one for drymouth. But a beauty freebie. The yield was great and it stayed at 30 inches above the pot. When I run low i will p


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 31, 2019)

gwheels said:


> Purple Primate is a wonderful very lemon smoke. Floral lemons with the punch of glue.
> I find it tastes like lemon pie with a hint of PLEDGE!. The rosin i thought would taste like pledge because it smells like it. But it tastes like sweet lemon curd.
> 
> Rough one for drymouth. But a beauty freebie. The yield was great and it stayed at 30 inches above the pot. When I run low i will p
> ...


Thanks for posting I'm just getting started but one of my purple primates seems to have shorter leaves & slightly shorter branching than the other its still early yet


----------



## SilentBob024 (Jan 3, 2020)

HydroRed said:


> I truly lol'd at this haha


Ha ha well it's true bud. It's worth the epi pen I'll have to keep on hand lol. Found a new super soil that seems to just explode growth for my plants. I cant wait to finally get yours on the go. GLG still hasnt even sent me my order yet. Been well over a week since they received it by mail. Hope they send me an email with tracking atleast in the next week..


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 3, 2020)

SilentBob024 said:


> Ha ha well it's true bud. It's worth the epi pen I'll have to keep on hand lol. Found a new super soil that seems to just explode growth for my plants. I cant wait to finally get yours on the go. GLG still hasnt even sent me my order yet. Been well over a week since they received it by mail. Hope they send me an email with tracking atleast in the next week..


My order took a bit but no longer than attitude or sannies & in the end a pretty sweet deal for me , they will come through just a bit of holiday slow down they did however answer my e-mail when I contacted them the same day


----------



## SilentBob024 (Jan 3, 2020)

horribleherk said:


> My order took a bit but no longer than attitude or sannies & in the end a pretty sweet deal for me , they will come through just a bit of holiday slow down they did however answer my e-mail when I contacted them the same day


I figure they will just...not impressed by it. Seedsman is a small operation, but even during the holiday season, I've already received my order...went out the day after payment. Same with xoticseeds as well. I'd still order from glg if they come through in future, just I'll have to plan around their slackness lol


----------



## SilentBob024 (Jan 3, 2020)

HydroRed said:


> *Grease's Pieces* Fem @ day 13.
> The plant in the middle (the one in the solo cup kept as a JIC) will be getting tossed and I'll just be running the 4 in the square pots. Everything is growing exceptionally with zero issues to report on. Easy feeders so far.
> They are going into the flower tent tomorrow.
> View attachment 4446628


Looking real nice man.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 3, 2020)

SilentBob024 said:


> I figure they will just...not impressed by it. Seedsman is a small operation, but even during the holiday season, I've already received my order...went out the day after payment. Same with xoticseeds as well. I'd still order from glg if they come through in future, just I'll have to plan around their slackness lol


Hopefully the freebies that come with the order make up for the wait.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 5, 2020)

*Greases Pieces* @ 5 days since flip
The mix between the OGKB and the Glue seems like a match made in heaven so far with these. Im also getting some GG4 traits showing in the leaves. So far so good.


----------



## Axion42 (Jan 5, 2020)

Nice Red, what flood On/Off timing do you have these set at?


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 6, 2020)

Axion42 said:


> Nice Red, what flood On/Off timing do you have these set at?


Thanks, I have it set for 15 min flood every 4 hrs when lights on. When lights out, I flood 15 min one time 1/2 way through the dark period.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 11, 2020)

Couple monkey juice's doin their thang


----------



## SilentBob024 (Jan 11, 2020)

Oh yeah. Once my current run is done, these are up next wish I had those greases pieces though 
One day


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 11, 2020)

greases prices on my hit list as well meanwhile my best purple primate & monkey juice babies the primate looks like she could make beast status I'm about to kick the nutes up a notch


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 11, 2020)

*Greases Pieces Fems @ 10 days 12/12*
Tallest one is 17" from the top of the 1/2 gal pot.
Going to do a bit of defoliating to let the side branching get some love. So far, these are growing amazing. I just love the structure of these with the tighter OGKB nodes that hug close to the main but still gives off really nice side branching too like the glue except it seems much less "viney" -like it will support some nice golfball sized flowers without flopping over like the GG4. Been sick as hell lately so stem rubs are non existent at the moment.







*"Candyman" by Shoreline OG @ day 26 of 12/12

 *


----------



## SilentBob024 (Jan 24, 2020)

Oh hell yeah plemon s1 just came in the mail! Looks like I'll be having a very interesting next run when my current is done in the next month and a half


----------



## itsthedude (Jan 30, 2020)

Hey Red, super stoked that I just got some of your gear in!!! Have you had better luck popping the seeds first before planting or just throwing them in cubes and letting them do their thing? Reason I ask.. I started 1 and the taproot was only a few centimeters before the leaves wanted to pop outta the shell. Super fast growth I just don't want them to rot as the cotyledon, if planted, would be under the dirt? Thanks for all your hard work!


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 30, 2020)

itsthedude said:


> Hey Red, super stoked that I just got some of your gear in!!! Have you had better luck popping the seeds first before planting or just throwing them in cubes and letting them do their thing? Reason I ask.. I started 1 and the taproot was only a few centimeters before the leaves wanted to pop outta the shell. Super fast growth I just don't want them to rot as the cotyledon, if planted, would be under the dirt? Thanks for all your hard work!


First off, let me say thank you for the support @itsthedude
I use the paper towel method for germinating. No soak, just into wet paper towel, then folded up and put in a ziplok sandwhich bag (with a little puff of air trapped in it like a mini biodome. Put on a ceramic plate on top of my DVR box. Usually within 24 hrs or so I have a nice taproot and the seedlings then go into rapid rooters.
If the tap root is too long, I'll tear the rapid rooter in half about half way down so I can open the rooter up and easily place the rooted seed deep enough in the rooter to take hold. I have excellent results with this method and have got some pretty old/stubborn seeds to pop and grow like this.
As for dirt, it wont hurt anything for the top portion of the seed to be under the dirt for a short period before it emerges above soil into the light. Just put it deep enough so that the plant wont have to work too hard to get above the soil. Mother nature will grab the wheel from there.


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 4, 2020)

SilentBob024 said:


> wish I had those greases pieces though


Probably a good thing you didnt test em haha.
I found some balls on 2 of my 4 plants in week 2 of flower. I plucked em off, and they havent been back since.
I got a report from another tester that he had some balls on 2 of his 3 plants. Im still waiting to hear back from the other 5 testers once they are in flower. My plants are quite a bit ahead of everyone elses testers so its still to be determined what the outcome is, but at this point I have no plans to release them. I will finish mine out though just because Im curious to see whats in them.

I'd say that the Greases Pieces (once past the intersexing stage in week 2) are looking pretty nice!
Super frosty early on and extremely greasy with a sweet cookie dough smell. They stretch A LOT though.
The bud pictured below was touching the glass on the light until I bent it over at the main stem.

*Grease's Pieces Feminized @ day 26 of 12/12*




*Candyman @ 52 Days



Indiana Bubblegum @ 52 Days

*


----------



## Texagonian (Feb 4, 2020)

What’s up Red! Was gonna get you an update around the way but no go? I’ll get’em up over here. Still just veg and nothing unusual. Probably gonna flip in a week


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 4, 2020)

Texagonian said:


> What’s up Red! Was gonna get you an update around the way but no go? I’ll get’em up over here. Still just veg and nothing unusual. Probably gonna flip in a week


Nice! Looking forward to some pics, just keep a close eye on them internodes after flip. And they got some long legs at flip too so be prepared. I think if the folks testing these can "weather the storm", the payoff will be some nice flowers -just a hunch though.


----------



## Texagonian (Feb 4, 2020)

No worries sir. Just wrapping up the current grow so I can rotate these in. Hoping for the best and if just a couple sacs pop up and after removing stay gone I’ll let them rip. If they continue then I’ll unfortunately have to pull the plug but it looked like after you initially found them and removed them they haven’t returned so that is promising. All good man, thanks for letting me test them for you.


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 4, 2020)

Texagonian said:


> No worries sir. Just wrapping up the current grow so I can rotate these in. Hoping for the best and if just a couple sacs pop up and after removing stay gone I’ll let them rip. If they continue then I’ll unfortunately have to pull the plug but it looked like after you initially found them and removed them they haven’t returned so that is promising. All good man, thanks for letting me test them for you.


If they kept throwing them I couldnt expect anyone to keep em. No worries there if you need to cull.
Youre doing me a huge solid. -Thank you.


----------



## Tito#1 (Feb 4, 2020)

Greasy pieces pic update 3sh weeks can't confirm lost the date u now where I only kept 2 I had to let go of my fav just had too many sacks for me RIP


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 4, 2020)

Tito#1 said:


> Greasy pieces pic update 3sh weeks can't confirm lost the date u now where I only kept 2 I had to let go of my fav just had too many sacks for me RIP View attachment 4472082View attachment 4472083View attachment 4472084View attachment 4472085View attachment 4472086View attachment 4472087


They look well taken care of.
Was your fav that you culled significantly taller than the others?


----------



## Tito#1 (Feb 4, 2020)

HydroRed said:


> They look well taken care of.
> Was your fav that you culled significantly taller than the others?


She was more vigorous and had nice spacing. She wasn't as link is the one I have tied down. I have 2 cuts hoping to root if they do I'll give it another try she was that good. Iv read that sometime they don't on clone runs


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 4, 2020)

Tito#1 said:


> She was more vigorous and had nice spacing. She wasn't as link is the one I have tied down. I have 2 cuts hoping to root if they do I'll give it another try she was that good. _Iv read that sometime they don't on clone runs_


Man, you took the words right from me. If you ran clones and cloned that out, that would be the "cats ass"! I'd love to play, just no room for clones on my end at the moment.


----------



## Badmofo529 (Feb 5, 2020)

I should have pulled two from each but my cut tray was getting crowded, but I took one from each, so hopefully they root. If there is a winner I'll run it again, balls or not on the plant from seed. I've had a couple plants throw nuts from seed, but not from clone.


----------



## Badmofo529 (Feb 5, 2020)

I pulled off the big main stem fans today on the testers, so far there is a clear winner as far as veg vigor, and structure goes, but as we all know that can all change once flowers start stacking


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 5, 2020)

Badmofo529 said:


> I pulled off the big main stem fans today on the testers, so far there is a clear winner as far as veg vigor, and structure goes, but as we all know that can all change once flowers start stacking
> View attachment 4472548View attachment 4472549


Thats pretty much what I had experienced was once I flipped I had 2 of 4 that just took off to the light. I think I can guess which one you got your eye on


----------



## GGR (Feb 5, 2020)

Looking good sir


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 5, 2020)

GGR said:


> Looking good sir


Much appreciated @GGR 
Welcome!


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Feb 5, 2020)

Hey bro. Came over to visit and say a hello.


----------



## GGR (Feb 5, 2020)

Had to drop in where else will I post the wife's plemon grow


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 5, 2020)

GGR said:


> Had to drop in where else will I post the wife's plemon grow


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 5, 2020)

Red,wazza bruh?! My 3 Grease's are healthy & happy. Not sure if you recall,but I was gonna flower from seed.Then decided not 2 after realizing they hadn't got their feet so to speak yet,and I put them back in veg under low light.
1 of the 3 is huge with long internal space and prominent branching..The 2 others are the same size,smaller the the huge one of course and look identical,with that upside down umbrella branching I see here in a few pics.
I know I said I didn't want to,but I'm going to have to top the big gal and maybe fim the 2 short gals.Gotta wait until some room.opens up.My bad about the lack of updates.Went to try at the other spot but the site was down.Checked today and I couldn't find the thread.My device hates me sometimes.


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 5, 2020)

CoB_nUt said:


> Red,wazza bruh?! My 3 Grease's are healthy & happy. Not sure if you recall,but I was gonna flower from seed.Then decided not 2 after realizing they hadn't got their feet so to speak yet,and I put them back in veg under low light.
> 1 of the 3 is huge with long internal space and prominent branching..The 2 others are the same size,smaller the the huge one of course and look identical,with that upside down umbrella branching I see here in a few pics.
> I know I said I didn't want to,but I'm going to have to top the big gal and maybe fim the 2 short gals.Gotta wait until some room.opens up.My bad about the lack of updates.Went to try at the other spot but the site was down.Checked today and I couldn't find the thread.My device hates me sometimes.


I do recall the veg flip. Ya know, I was really geared on doing the same with the "natural" run on the first go and Im paying for it now. I'd highly recommend topping them lol.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 5, 2020)

HydroRed said:


> I do recall the veg flip. Ya know, I was really geared on doing the same with the "natural" run on the first go and Im paying for it now. I'd highly recommend topping them lol.


Lol,noted. Thank you. Now that I think of it,I'm kinda glad YOU were first to get them going...hahaha


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 6, 2020)

CoB_nUt said:


> Lol,noted. Thank you. Now that I think of it,I'm kinda glad YOU were first to get them going...hahaha


I'll take that bullet haha


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 6, 2020)

HydroRed said:


> I'll take that bullet haha


 Hey my dude, you know I afraid of the stretch monster nowadays.


----------



## gwheels (Feb 7, 2020)

Greases Pieces have not been that bad stretching. The one in the 7 gallon pot might get ridiculous but the pair in the double bubble are ok.

One of the plants had a couple of balls but i have not seen anything show up since i took them off.

Beefy stalks...looking pretty nice.



It will be hard to beat Citrus Milf in my opinion....it is such a fat yielder and zero BS....grew nice and easy....I love her. But man I hope you do!

I really have to give sin city juice a go...Fem Beans...i would buy them today....i get the regs and stuff...i have a ton...but i like putting in 6 and getting 6 girls every time ! If people worry about plant count its a HUGE deal (until your count is beyond what you can fit...then its no big deal).

Oh and i had a purple primate i forgot about in the bloom room...she was anemic in her 2 oz and they all went in the trim bin...i ground that through and then through the 80 micro screen...

Man...Red that is some tasty hash....and the buds gave me drymouth...the hash is bad.....really bad for drymouth..

But the high...is wonderful..FANTASTIC!


----------



## GCGrows (Feb 7, 2020)

What's up @HydroRed. Hope you don't mind if I follow along. I'll keep you updated here once I pop my Citrus Milf and Sin City Juice beans. Got to try some Citrus Milf recently, very nice, good work on that cross. Really want to try that Sin City Juice though....


----------



## gwheels (Feb 7, 2020)

I grew 1 citrus milf in a 5 gallon coco pot in a 32 x 32 tent.

Stellar strength...it yielded crazy too...250 to 300 grams (my memory is fuzzy from toking)

I just busted open the last 5 oz from that one plant...what i found weird is the THC went like rock salt around the buds...in the light they glisten like diamonds in 1/4 iinch flat pieces on the sides where it vac sealed/

Stellar in ferocity too.....and FOR THE RECORD I RECEIVE NO ENDORSEMENTS FOR ANY STRAIN I GROW...EVER...NOT NOW AND NOT EVER.

But I get free seeds from some cool cats....And I retired recently.

Lets grow......


----------



## GCGrows (Feb 7, 2020)

gwheels said:


> I grew 1 citrus milf in a 5 gallon coco pot in a 32 x 32 tent.
> 
> Stellar strength...it yielded crazy too...250 to 300 grams (my memory is fuzzy from toking)
> 
> ...


What's happening @gwheels Every Citrus Milf I've seen grown out, including yours, has looked like fire. Big fat buds. Her girth seems noteworthy. Have to get them in the lineup sooner rather than later.
Don't know rules here, not saying anything I shouldn't am I. Hate to get someones thread flagged for my ignorance.


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Feb 7, 2020)

GCGrows said:


> What's happening @gwheels Every Citrus Milf I've seen grown out, including yours, has looked like fire. Big fat buds. Her girth seems noteworthy. Have to get them in the lineup sooner rather than later.
> Don't know rules here, not saying anything I shouldn't am I. Hate to get someones thread flagged for my ignorance.


Mine have all been short fat bushes with thick frosty buds. A very lemon cream taste and smell to her. 
She's in my library for a long stay. Lol


----------



## Texagonian (Feb 7, 2020)

Jesselikes2grow said:


> Mine have all been short fat bushes with thick frosty buds. A very lemon cream taste and smell to her.
> She's in my library for a long stay. Lol


That sounds mighty tasty Jesse! We just talked about getting busy on what we have already and now the temptation to go shopping is coming over me again. Lofl,Thanks man


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 7, 2020)

gwheels said:


> Greases Pieces have not been that bad stretching. The one in the 7 gallon pot might get ridiculous but the pair in the double bubble are ok.
> 
> One of the plants had a couple of balls but i have not seen anything show up since i took them off.
> 
> ...


The intersex experience you describe seems to be exacting of mine. Feeling good about yours not coming back either after they are picked off. The stretch on these however can go well into week 3+. 
"Sin City Juice" feminized is a current project of mine. 
I'll also be doing regular & feminized seeds of the "Orange Julius" as well because I understand folks want to be able to have a choice in what they get.


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 7, 2020)

GCGrows said:


> What's up @HydroRed. Hope you don't mind if I follow along. I'll keep you updated here once I pop my Citrus Milf and Sin City Juice beans. Got to try some Citrus Milf recently, very nice, good work on that cross. Really want to try that Sin City Juice though....


Thank you @GCGrows 
Glad you made it over my friend, youre always welcome here. Looking forward to seeing your posts!


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 7, 2020)

Just wanted to put up a PSA for those who may be concerned about what they should or shouldnt post. 
This is a forum designed to bring folks with a common interest together. In doing so, pictures/compliments/complaints/specific strains and generalized talk of the plants and other canna related topics will be discussed. Pictures, comments and discussions are 100% encouraged. Im an open book so to say, and I hope that this will be seen by the content I provide along with comments from others that contribute to this thread.
However I dont encourage anyone to "sell" anything or promote an outside website out of respect for those that pay to have an advertisers banner on this forum. I hope this helps clear up any confusion in regards to what is appropriate and not appropriate to post.

New members and old heads alike, my hats off to you for taking the time to stroll through the Whorehouse and/or sharing your experiences with this plant. I thank you.


----------



## jtgreen (Feb 7, 2020)

Is Orange julius flavor profile orange juice or orange hand cleaner


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 8, 2020)

Top left and front right, citrus milf 1 and 2 a few days post flip. Good vigor, trouble free.


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 8, 2020)

jtgreen said:


> Is Orange julius flavor profile orange juice or orange hand cleaner


I had 2 distinct phenos from the F1's. 
1.) was all fruit punch on the plant, but after a month or so of cure it went to an amazing blend of sweet creamy orange juice/punch. Basically, exactly what the strain name implies. The Mothers Milk really shines through in this one with the creamy, milky sweet flavors.

2.) was a super orange peel citrus/skunk. This one wasnt my favorite because it was very skunky -almost TOO skunky....like straight up skunk spray with a hint of orange peel rind. I like skunk, but this was over the top. After some time in the jars it has mellowed out to a nice orange drink/skunk but a little more on the orange side now.

Both have a heavy narcotic stone to them which is likely from the Mothers Milk. I've grown out the Mimosa (father of the Orange Julius) and though it is strong in terps, and carries a nice high -it isnt a knock out stone. Orange Julius is the best of both worlds betwen extreme flavor and heavy stone. The F2's should really open up the gene pool so more phenos will surely be found.


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 8, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> Top left and front right, citrus milf 1 and 2 a few days post flip. Good vigor, trouble free.
> View attachment 4474335View attachment 4474336View attachment 4474338


*M*other *I*'d *L*ike to *F*lower. Looking good as usual brother.


----------



## Chebamunk13 (Feb 8, 2020)

#2 sounds like its more my cup of tea when you were describing #1 I was thinking candy sounds good sweet creamy juicy punch but then you said my safe word [skunk spray] and I'm in 100%


----------



## goMM (Feb 8, 2020)

HydroRed said:


> The intersex experience you describe seems to be exacting of mine. Feeling good about yours not coming back either after they are picked off. The stretch on these however can go well into week 3+.
> "Sin City Juice" feminized is a current project of mine.
> I'll also be doing regular & feminized seeds of the "Orange Julius" as well because I understand folks want to be able to have a choice in what they get.


Patiently waiting


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 8, 2020)

Chebamunk13 said:


> #2 sounds like its more my cup of tea when you were describing #1 I was thinking candy sounds good sweet creamy juicy punch but then you said my safe word [skunk spray] and I'm in 100%


I know theres some diehards out there when it comes to real skunky stuff. I like a good skunk too, but the no. 2 pheno was _almost_ a turn off for me.....almost haha. She was a very respectable yielder as well.


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 8, 2020)

goMM said:


> Patiently waiting


Thank you @goMM ....I've been putting my heart into this for a bit now & its gonna show -I promise.


----------



## Schwaggy P (Feb 8, 2020)

HydroRed said:


> I know theres some diehards out there when it comes to real skunky stuff


These people are real degenerates


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 8, 2020)

Chebamunk13 said:


> #2 sounds like its more my cup of tea when you were describing #1 I was thinking candy sounds good sweet creamy juicy punch but then you said my safe word [skunk spray] and I'm in 100%


Also, if you are a fan of skunk funk, check out Schwaggy Seeds. Hes got one of the most informative threads around as well.




__





Schwaggy P's Random Stuff


As the thread title suggests, I will be posting random stuff here.



www.rollitup.org


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 8, 2020)

Schwaggy P said:


> These people are real degenerates


Damn...your ears musta been ringing when you typed that.


----------



## goMM (Feb 8, 2020)

HydroRed said:


> Thank you @goMM ....I've been putting my heart into this for a bit now & its gonna show -I promise.


This I know my friend


----------



## Schwaggy P (Feb 8, 2020)

HydroRed said:


> Damn...your ears musta been ringing when you typed that.


It's one of the senses that still work after the garlic sulfur burns the eyes and nose.


----------



## Chebamunk13 (Feb 8, 2020)

HydroRed said:


> Also, if you are a fan of skunk funk, check out Schwaggy Seeds. Hes got one of the most informative threads around as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am a follower back from somewhere else to here again I have love for you and @Schwaggy P that’s why I’m back


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 8, 2020)

*Candyman @ 56 days*
Both plants are about ready to come down.
This one pictured is the Sour Grapes leaner of the two. Gonna give them another week or so.
Wonderful smells and a great yielder with no topping etc.




*Indiana Bubblegum @ 56 days*
I might take this down tonight before lights on. I had some trouble from day 1 keeping this one happy, but she made it. The trichs are cloudy and shes putting off loud pink bubblegum terps. Shes ready at 8 weeks.
**


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 8, 2020)

*Grease's Pieces fem @ day 33*
Week 4 and they are finally done stretching. (2) of the 4 are TALL. (Tall one pictured)
Sweet, cookie dough terps and frost.


One of the 4 is showing some color like it is cold, but the temps are pretty normal.
I think she just feels like being pretty.


----------



## Texagonian (Feb 8, 2020)

Schwaggy P said:


> These people are real degenerates


I accept that 100%


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 8, 2020)

HydroRed said:


> 2.) was a super orange peel citrus/skunk. This one wasnt my favorite because it was very skunky -almost TOO skunky....like straight up skunk spray with a hint of orange peel rind. I like skunk, but this was over the top. After some time in the jars it has mellowed out to a nice orange drink/skunk but a little more on the orange side now.


....sounds about right. Off putting citrus mist from a skunks sphincter. Yes.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 8, 2020)

Schwaggy P said:


> These people are real degenerates


I have no shame. Sir Pot.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 8, 2020)

HydroRed said:


> Damn...your ears musta been ringing when you typed that.


lol exactly! I called him Sir Pot for that exact reason.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 8, 2020)

Veg pics...
Greases P. 1 tall 1 about half the size of the tallest 1 and onerunt I'm diggin' the runt right now.

P1 Tall gal.She will be topped,eh,hacked back.Orrrrrr supercripped very low. The thought of cutting off all that top growth bothers me.

P2. Perfect size to be transplanted and flipped.

My Runt.Love this chick.She has a lot of twist to her and tight internodes.


I want to transplant and flip.I was gonna flower them out in the pots they are in,too late for that.They'll get some new shoes...1gal grow bags.


----------



## Bubbleponic Logic (Feb 8, 2020)

Man it’s been really nice looking at your grow. Lot of content lol. Nice to see other hydroponic growers as well. I just came to this sit. I’ve been out of the grow game for ten years and trying to jump back in.

I just started a grow journal on here but I feel like I’ve forgotten so much I’m super intimidated and am guessing a few things and that makes me feel really uncomfortable. I would really appreciate it if a well know grower like your self could come check out my grow journal and give me some pointers if ya could. If not I’ll still stay tuned in with your grow but any advice would be great.
It’s called Logics bubbleponic project if your interested


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 8, 2020)

Bubbleponic Logic said:


> Man it’s been really nice looking at your grow. Lot of content lol. Nice to see other hydroponic growers as well. I just came to this sit. I’ve been out of the grow game for ten years and trying to jump back in.
> 
> I just started a grow journal on here but I feel like I’ve forgotten so much I’m super intimidated and am guessing a few things and that makes me feel really uncomfortable. I would really appreciate it if a well know grower like your self could come check out my grow journal and give me some pointers if ya could. If not I’ll still stay tuned in with your grow but any advice would be great.
> It’s called Logics bubbleponic project if your interested


Thanks for dropping in, and welcome back! I'll check it out now.


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 8, 2020)

Hey red youve been busy with some exciting stuff ! as for me I'm filling the screens in both tents I'm wanting to flip by the end of the month I've cloned everything


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 8, 2020)

horribleherk said:


> Hey red youve been busy with some exciting stuff ! as for me I'm filling the screens in both tents I'm wanting to flip by the end of the month I've cloned everything View attachment 4475067View attachment 4475068


Hey Herk, thanks for dropping in with pics! Im eager to see them in flower (Im sure you are just a ready haha). Its been a minute since Ive been in your spot but Im gonna check it out right now.


----------



## gwheels (Feb 9, 2020)

Here is a better pic of the bubbler. I had to get it out to add water. up to 900 TDS AN trio (35 25 35 ml/5g)

I took off some of the bottom stuff to get more power to the buds...when i know the stretch is done i am going to clean it up again.


----------



## Badmofo529 (Feb 9, 2020)

I'll get better pics of each once they start stretching/when I check for nuts, but today is day 1 of flower.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Everythings looking stellar as usual Red. 

I'm back on the hunt for orange terps and will be following along.


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Feb 9, 2020)

A clone of Citrus Milf, aka Evelynne. 
Flipped 2 days ago, topped a few days prior to that.
Not the best pic, she's still got a bit of bed head. Lol

She's a short bushy girl, with curves in all the right places. Lmfao. 
Her momma is a really smooth lemon cream smell and taste to her. 
A very thoughtful and cerebral high to her. 
She's got her long term spot in this library. 
3 fresh clones of her in veg along with the new momma.


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 9, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Everythings looking stellar as usual Red.
> 
> I'm back on the hunt for orange terps and will be following along.


Thanks Tangerine! If you get bored over here Useful has a strain called "Bag Of Oranges" that are fems that most definitely hit the mark for orange terps if you havent tried them already.


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 9, 2020)

Jesselikes2grow said:


> A clone of Citrus Milf, aka Evelynne.
> Flipped 2 days ago, topped a few days prior to that.
> Not the best pic, she's still got a bit of bed head. Lol
> View attachment 4475385
> ...


Sweet, I wasnt sure if you kept clones on that one. Youre gonna have to give me updates on Jenny too once in a while.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 9, 2020)

HydroRed said:


> Thanks Tangerine! If you get bored over here Useful has a strain called "Bag Of Oranges" that are fems that most definitely hit the mark for orange terps if you havent tried them already.


Thanks for the rec. I've heard good things about one. I grew out his Blood Orange x Genius Thai a couple yrs ago. There's a pic of it on the first page of his thread. Once cured, they had strong orange peel terps. 

I love the work Useful is putting out. Good seeds and good vibes.


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 9, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Thanks for the rec. I've heard good things about one. I grew out his Blood Orange x Genius Thai a couple yrs ago. There's a pic of it on the first page of his thread. Once cured, they had strong orange peel terps.
> 
> I love the work Useful is putting out. Good seeds and good vibes.


IIRC the Blood Orange is one of the parent in the BOO.


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Feb 9, 2020)

HydroRed said:


> Sweet, I wasnt sure if you kept clones on that one. Youre gonna have to give me updates on Jenny too once in a while.


Roger that, I'll get some fresh pics of her. 
Ha, and of course I kept Evelynne. She's a bangin hot chick that checks boxes off. Lol
This is a mid bud off of the original mom. 

Very resiny and sticky. Every bud I break up for a smoke leaves such goo residue I can roll little hash balls off my fingers. Lol

She has alot more potential than this, lol, I kinda gave her a rough life at the end. Hehe. 
Stellar smoke despite the issues I gave her.


----------



## Barrybee (Feb 9, 2020)

Why do my buds come out airy an fluffy when I grow hydroponically


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 9, 2020)

Barrybee said:


> Why do my buds come out airy an fluffy when I grow hydroponically


Not sure, because there are a lot of variables that come into play other than just being hydroponically grown.


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 9, 2020)

HydroRed said:


> Hey Herk, thanks for dropping in with pics! Im eager to see them in flower (Im sure you are just a ready haha). Its been a minute since Ive been in your spot but Im gonna check it out right now.


I'm a bit shy on filling my screens but my time frame is gonna make it necessary to flip in about a week as I'm wanting to harvest by may my clones are doing good & the best phenos are going into the next round I can't get the most a strain has to offer in one round in the next round they're gonna veg as long as it takes to give me a full canopy & I'm building a bigger cob light ( 400-480w) for the primate tent so far I'm not seeing any pheno variation but its early & I've numbered each baby to its mom just in case


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 12, 2020)

*Grease's Pieces @ day 38.*
These things are living up to the name. Just switched em over to a bigger tent under an HPS (hence the HPS pics).
My arms smelled like cookie dough and fuel after moving them & brushing against them. I had to alcohol the arms afterwards from all the sticky icky.


----------



## goMM (Feb 12, 2020)

HydroRed said:


> *Grease's Pieces @ day 38.*
> These things are living up to the name. Just switched em over to a bigger tent under an HPS (hence the HPS pics).
> My arms smelled like cookie dough and fuel after moving them & brushing against them. I had to alcohol the arms afterwards from all the sticky icky.
> 
> View attachment 4477701


That’s a nice


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 12, 2020)

goMM said:


> That’s a nice


Thanks bro. Im pretty bummed that they showed intersex at early flower though. Had they not, I believe this would have been an amazing feminized strain to drop at GLG. 
This is exactly why I test first though....


----------



## goMM (Feb 12, 2020)

HydroRed said:


> Thanks bro. Im pretty bummed that they showed intersex at early flower though. Had they not, I believe this would have been an amazing feminized strain to drop at GLG.
> This is exactly why I test first though....


That’s why I fuck with u heavy and will always be a big supporter of you in general [insert flex emoji] can’t fuck with these poop ass emojis bro waiting for the monkey juice restock bro


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Feb 12, 2020)

HydroRed said:


> Thanks bro. Im pretty bummed that they showed intersex at early flower though. Had they not, I believe this would have been an amazing feminized strain to drop at GLG.
> This is exactly why I test first though....


That last statement is key. Also a big reason outside of the fire that I love your stuff.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 12, 2020)

HydroRed said:


> Thanks bro. Im pretty bummed that they showed intersex at early flower though. Had they not, I believe this would have been an amazing feminized strain to drop at GLG.
> This is exactly why I test first though....


And good on you, bro....but just a thought: how many people do you think, given the pics and your description, would run them anyway, keeping a tight eye on them? I'd guess a bunch. It'd be a shame to see that GP get canned. Maybe discount it 50% and provide an upfront 'buyer beware' on the description?


----------



## Tito#1 (Feb 12, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> And good on you, bro....but just a thought: how many people do you think, given the pics and your description, would run them anyway, keeping a tight eye on them? I'd guess a bunch. It'd be a shame to see that GP get canned. Maybe discount it 50% and provide an upfront 'buyer beware' on the description?


I'm with u the gp is looking like a winner to me and I haven't seen any new boy parts on mine. I can't remember when they went to flower it was on reds thread at the other place and it's no longer there. But it can't be more then 3 weeks n they r frosty! Not much of a smell yet but I know that will change. Maybe offer as a freebie


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Feb 14, 2020)

Hey Red long time no speak, Ive been MIA for few months, broke up with my ex and lost the house so all my last grows went to shit. Still have a freebie pack of yours, just waiting to get my own place to start up again. Hope your well brother


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 14, 2020)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> Hey Red long time no speak, Ive been MIA for few months, broke up with my ex and lost the house so all my last grows went to shit. Still have a freebie pack of yours, just waiting to get my own place to start up again. Hope your well brother


I was wondering what happened to you. Im glad to hear you didnt lose your freedom or some shit like that. Sorry for the troubles though.
If you need a start up kit I got you brother.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 14, 2020)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> Hey Red long time no speak, Ive been MIA for few months, broke up with my ex and lost the house so all my last grows went to shit. Still have a freebie pack of yours, just waiting to get my own place to start up again. Hope your well brother


I got some beans too if you need'em jus holler


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Feb 14, 2020)

HydroRed said:


> I was wondering what happened to you. Im glad to hear you didnt lose your freedom or some shit like that. Sorry for the troubles though.
> If you need a start up kit I got you brother.





Bubby'sndalab said:


> I got some beans too if you need'em jus holler


Damn much respect to you guys, ill for sure take yous up on that offer when im back on my feet. Thanks for the kind words dudes


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 15, 2020)

Greases Pieces testers Day 1 of 10/14. They were transplanted out of their 5"x5" pots to 1 gal dirt bags and given a few days to adjust.
The tent was scrubbed,dried & scrubbed again,fan,lights and frame also. Not that I wouldn't mind if a few pollen grains from the Copper Orgi found their way to some awaiting pistils. Shouldn't happen tho.

P1 The Twisty Runt. I like her. She needed a prop to be at the same canopy level as her sisters. 10" tall from the top of the pot.


P2-Mz.Perfect. Perfect size and shape to start flower for this run.15.5" Tall from t.o.p.


P3-Big Bertha. She's a biggun'! I decided to supercrop her instead of hacking her back.15"tall at the knuckle,23"tall with 8 more inches after the knuckle.


----------



## Dankman_420 (Feb 16, 2020)

Cool thread Red. I'll have to back track for some tips. I'm a apprentice chucker with a project in motion  I can see good vibes in here


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 26, 2020)

Dankman_420 said:


> Cool thread Red. I'll have to back track for some tips. I'm a apprentice chucker with a project in motion  I can see good vibes in here


Glad you found it @Dankman_420 
Look forward to seeing some chucks.......nothing but good folks and good vibes my friend.


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 26, 2020)

*Grease's Pieces Fem @ Day 50*
*(Gorilla Glue #4 x Peanut Butter Breath **OGKB pheno) Sorry for the HPS shots....
This one is all cookie so far.*




*Every pheno is covered in a velvet blanket of trichomes.*




*Even the bottom bush is on point with this strain.

*


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 26, 2020)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> Hey Red long time no speak, Ive been MIA for few months, broke up with my ex and lost the house so all my last grows went to shit. Still have a freebie pack of yours, just waiting to get my own place to start up again. Hope your well brother


Sorry you had to deal with all that. Glad you're back though. I've got lots to share if you want some extra pack to play with.


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 26, 2020)

I see the pieces in the Crystal ball lol meanwhile the purple primate freebie is stealing the show & I've got the sin city juice yet to develop the primate has really good growth characteristics & almost grows itself


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Feb 26, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Sorry you had to deal with all that. Glad you're back though. I've got lots to share if you want some extra pack to play with.


Thank you brother much appreciated, i would be hella grateful for that for sure


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 1, 2020)

Monkey juice#1-diggin these fan leaves


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 1, 2020)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Monkey juice#1-diggin these fan leavesView attachment 4493031


Shes stackin nicely!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 2, 2020)

Got a couple of Plemon S1s from a cool kat. Can't decide what to pop next. Plemon S, Monkey Juice or Citrus Milf. Dammit,I need a nice lil plot of land ducked off in the middle of nowhere. Maybe half a pack of 1 and all 3 Plemon.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 2, 2020)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Monkey juice#1-diggin these fan leavesView attachment 4493031


Nice work mayne.


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 2, 2020)

CoB_nUt said:


> Got a couple of Plemon S1s from a cool kat. Can't decide what to pop next. Plemon S, Monkey Juice or Citrus Milf. Dammit,I need a nice lil plot of land ducked off in the middle of nowhere. Maybe half a pack of 1 and all 3 Plemon.


Decisions decisions.......
Im the same with more beans than means haha


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 2, 2020)

Grease's Pieces week 8
(Gorilla Glue #4 x Peanut Butter Breath)
OGKB pheno thats all cookie. Cant wait to tear into some of this bud.


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 2, 2020)

HydroRed said:


> Grease's Pieces week 8
> (Gorilla Glue #4 x Peanut Butter Breath)
> OGKB pheno thats all cookie. Cant wait to tear into some of this bud.
> 
> View attachment 4493999


Hubba Hubba Hubba !!! Lol I'm drooling the frostiness reminds me of platinum cookies that is used to make one of my favorites candy land


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 2, 2020)

HydroRed said:


> Grease's Pieces week 8
> (Gorilla Glue #4 x Peanut Butter Breath)
> OGKB pheno thats all cookie. Cant wait to tear into some of this bud.
> 
> View attachment 4493999


Yup,glad mine are in flower. Nicely done Red.


----------



## hybridway2 (Mar 2, 2020)

HydroRed said:


> Grease's Pieces week 8
> (Gorilla Glue #4 x Peanut Butter Breath)
> OGKB pheno thats all cookie. Cant wait to tear into some of this bud.
> 
> View attachment 4493999


Gorgeous! GG4 has always been big here & PB Breathe has recently taken off here over the past 3 months. So dank!
Great work & Pic Man!!!!


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 2, 2020)

horribleherk said:


> Hubba Hubba Hubba !!! Lol I'm drooling the frostiness reminds me of platinum cookies that is used to make one of my favorites candy land


I got you brother.



CoB_nUt said:


> Yup,glad mine are in flower. Nicely done Red.


Thanks bro. Always looking forward to your updates!




hybridway2 said:


> Gorgeous! GG4 has always been big here & PB Breathe has recently taken off here over the past 3 months. So dank!
> Great work & Pic Man!!!!


Thanks man, much appreciated. This PBB has been great to work with. She does put out some dank flowers & crosses. The hang time on the smoke is ridiculous too.


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 4, 2020)

*"Grease's Pieces" Fems* approaching week 9.


----------



## MInewgrow (Mar 4, 2020)

HydroRed said:


> *"Grease's Pieces" Fems* approaching week 9.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4495756


Looks amazing! Well done


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 4, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> Looks amazing! Well done


Thank you, much appreciated @MInewgrow (from a fellow resident in the "Mitten" I'll assume?)


----------



## MInewgrow (Mar 4, 2020)

HydroRed said:


> Thank you, much appreciated @MInewgrow (from a fellow resident in the "Mitten" I'll assume?)


Yes sir! Way way down the mitten


----------



## SilentBob024 (Mar 5, 2020)

HydroRed said:


> Thanks bro. Im pretty bummed that they showed intersex at early flower though. Had they not, I believe this would have been an amazing feminized strain to drop at GLG.
> This is exactly why I test first though....



See, and this is why I've been recommending your seeds to everyone so far. I know how much actual work you put into them.


----------



## hybridway2 (Mar 5, 2020)

@HydroRed , you got homebrewed Beans? 
Whatchu got big guy?


----------



## MInewgrow (Mar 5, 2020)

hybridway2 said:


> @HydroRed , you got homebrewed Beans?
> Whatchu got big guy?


I was wondering when some more monkey juice might be coming around.


----------



## hybridway2 (Mar 5, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> I was wondering when some more monkey juice might be coming around.


I want me some MonkeyJuice!!!


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 5, 2020)

Monkey juice pheno#2 first to give off smell pine tar , fuel & hint of coffee pheno #2 slightly smaller in stature & a slightly lighter shade of green than pheno #1 I still have 5 seeds lol


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 6, 2020)

SilentBob024 said:


> See, and this is why I've been recommending your seeds to everyone so far. I know how much actual work you put into them.


Thank you so much for this! I really appreciate the support my friend.


MInewgrow said:


> I was wondering when some more monkey juice might be coming around.


Had some setbacks with a couple new strains I planned to release. I had planned to release with a full restock at GreatLakesGenetics.com
this month but wanted to release the new strains and restocks at the same time. I may just do a restock of what I have though.


hybridway2 said:


> @HydroRed , you got homebrewed Beans?
> Whatchu got big guy?


Got a few selections at the ready, just need to do a restock at GLG.
*FEM SEEDS:*
"Citrus MILF" (Mothers Milk x Plemon)
"Monkey Juice" BX1 (Gorilla Glue #4 x (Gorilla Glue #4 x Mimosa)
"Grease's Pieces" (Gorilla Glue #4 x Peanut Butter Breath) ***These _may_ get released as "freebies" with an intersex warning in early flower*** since theres been so much interest in them still.

*REG SEEDS:* (freebies at GLG)
"Sin City Juice" (Las Vegas Triangle Kush x Mimosa)


*SEEDS CURRENTLY IN THE WORKS:*
"Orange Julius" Fem/Reg F2 (Mothers Milk x Mimosa)
"Sin City Juice" Fem (LVTK x Mimosa)
"Purple Primate" Fem (Gorilla Glue x plemon)


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 6, 2020)

*Grease's Pieces Testers @ Day 62

Tester #1
*​


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 6, 2020)

*Grease's Pieces Testers @ Day 62

Tester #2
*​


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 6, 2020)

*Grease's Pieces Testers @ Day 62

Tester #3
*​


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 6, 2020)

*Grease's Pieces Testers @ Day 62

Tester #4*
​


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 6, 2020)

Nice work Red. That cross looks to be special.Peeps are gonna grab packs just to get to the freebies my dude. I would!


----------



## BleedsGreen (Mar 13, 2020)

looking to add something to go with my 8 week in flower strains. Hope to place an order this weekend, what do you recommend from your line. I need them to finish close to that as I am using the stinkbud rail method and once one is near done I go straight water for that entire rail. Please advise, Thanks!


----------



## BleedsGreen (Mar 13, 2020)

When you restocking? Just went to great lakes and did not see anything from you left in stock, congrats on that anyway


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 13, 2020)

BleedsGreen said:


> When you restocking? Just went to great lakes and did not see anything from you left in stock, congrats on that anyway


Just did a small restock today (3-13) . This will be my last restock until my next drop of new strains (which will be a little while).
Every order comes with a free 10+ pack of "Sin City Juice".


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 13, 2020)

BleedsGreen said:


> looking to add something to go with my 8 week in flower strains. Hope to place an order this weekend, what do you recommend from your line. I need them to finish close to that as I am using the stinkbud rail method and once one is near done I go straight water for that entire rail. Please advise, Thanks!


"Citrus MILF" fems will be a faster finisher at 8 weeks than the "Monkey Juice" fems at 9 weeks.
The Sin City Juice freebies finish around 8 weeks or so as well.


----------



## SilentBob024 (Mar 14, 2020)

Good to know those finishing times Red. I'm storing that info away lol. I'll be starting some of your gear in about a month, month and a half. Looks like nature played a nice freaking joke on me with my current grow. I was growing 4 sour glue plants, and by whatever chance....out of all the times I've grown it....I got ot one, but two of the extra long flowering phenos lol....its apparently super rare to get it...and I ended up with two. So its pushing my next grow down a bit unfortunately for right now. But I'll be doing up some monkey juice and I'm still deciding on either citrus milf or plemon.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Mar 14, 2020)

Thanks Red! Now I just need to get to the post office on Monday!


----------



## BleedsGreen (Mar 14, 2020)

I decided I woudl run an full rail of Monkey Juice at one go but will slip the Citrus Milf in with my other 8 week old girls.


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 14, 2020)

SilentBob024 said:


> Good to know those finishing times Red. I'm storing that info away lol. I'll be starting some of your gear in about a month, month and a half. Looks like nature played a nice freaking joke on me with my current grow. I was growing 4 sour glue plants, and by whatever chance....out of all the times I've grown it....I got ot one, but two of the extra long flowering phenos lol....its apparently super rare to get it...and I ended up with two. So its pushing my next grow down a bit unfortunately for right now. But I'll be doing up some monkey juice and I'm still deciding on either citrus milf or plemon.


Whats the normal/extended flower times for that one? If your looking for lemon explosion, either Plemon or Citrus MILF will do  (both are fantastic yielders too!).


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 14, 2020)

BleedsGreen said:


> Thanks Red! Now I just need to get to the post office on Monday!
> 
> View attachment 4504201


Thank YOU my friend. Check your inbox.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Mar 20, 2020)

Can't wait to receive and start these beauties! Thanks again Red!


----------



## BleedsGreen (Mar 22, 2020)

Thank you Red you are too kind, the package arrived today! 


Looking forward to running these girls, I will dunk some seeds once my GLG order gets here. Amazing you sent these to me above and beyond my order, thank you again, I really appreciate it! Hope to have a nice report here in about 4 months or so. What were the flower time on these for you?


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 23, 2020)

BleedsGreen said:


> Thank you Red you are too kind, the package arrived today!
> View attachment 4511261
> 
> Looking forward to running these girls, I will dunk some seeds once my GLG order gets here. Amazing you sent these to me above and beyond my order, thank you again, I really appreciate it! Hope to have a nice report here in about 4 months or so. What were the flower time on these for you?


Youre welcome, and thank you for all your support! I'd put this one as a 9 week strain.


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 29, 2020)

"Grease's Pieces" Fem testers (GG4 x Peanut Butter Breath *OGKB pheno)
Grown out by @TheSpaceFarm


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 10, 2020)

*4/20 drop of 3Thirteen Seeds at Great Lakes Genetics.*



Restock of *Citrus MILF Fems* & *Monkey Juice Fems*.

New freebie choices at checkout include:
*Grease's Pieces Fem* (while supplies last)
*Purple Primate Fem* (while supplies last) -last packs available
A pack of* Sin City Juice Regs* are also included in every 3Thirteen Seeds order. 

New strains next to be released:
*Orange Julius F2 Regs* (Mothers Milk x Mimosa)
*Bazooka Juice F1 Regs* (Indiana Bubblegum x Mimosa)
*Detroit Lemonade Fems* (Sin City Juice x Plemon)


----------



## Buck5050 (Apr 11, 2020)

Yo Red! Do you have a pic of the SCJ female you used in this new Detroit Lemonade?


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 11, 2020)

Buck5050 said:


> Yo Red! Do you have a pic of the SCJ female you used in this new Detroit Lemonade?


No, I havent been taking any pics in the garden lately. I can get some though.
I had 10 girls of the SCJ total to potentially hit with the Plemon pollen and I am now down to 2 choice girls Im using for seeds. One is for the "Detroit Lemonade" and the other will be announced once Im a little further into the project.


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 11, 2020)

BleedsGreen said:


> Thank you Red you are too kind, the package arrived today!
> View attachment 4511261
> 
> Looking forward to running these girls, I will dunk some seeds once my GLG order gets here. Amazing you sent these to me above and beyond my order, thank you again, I really appreciate it! Hope to have a nice report here in about 4 months or so. What were the flower time on these for you?


The purple primate is a rock solid strain , way exceeded my expectations !


----------



## MInewgrow (Apr 11, 2020)

Man I wish glg used cash app, using the mail at this time is so slow, understandable,but slow. Really want a pack of monkey juice. got seeds stuck in transit the last 7 days and the place is 2 hours from me.


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 12, 2020)

Buck5050 said:


> Yo Red! Do you have a pic of the SCJ female you used in this new Detroit Lemonade?


This is the momma SCJ chosen to be used in the "Detroit Lemonade" cross. Strong lemon citrus terps which seemingly leans more to the LVTK side of this cross. She even stunk pretty good in veg. Seemed the perfect candidate to hit with some Plemon feminized pollen.


----------



## HydroRed (May 5, 2020)

Sorry its been a little quiet in the Whorehouse lately, but there hasnt been too much going on other than letting some plants finish up that are holding the next round of new seed stock.


----------



## jacrispy (May 9, 2020)

jacrispy said:


> nice job Red!
> i know those gg4 crosses & fems are going to be on my list for the future.
> nice clean logo as well.


I wanted to grow grieces pieces, but i couldn't get them.
@HydroRed Did you let your gg4 clone go?
I've moved on with gorilla og kush from @Heisenberg.2nd ? HEISENBEANS 
I grew lots of gg4 & had plenty mom's till i got raided.. cops took my keepers.
I will grow for new keepers in Michigan.
Wish i could've tried @HydroRed 'S greesces pieces or a gg4 cut.
It's cool I'll run these other seeds & start all the way over.


----------



## HH1956 (May 19, 2020)

Hey red this is herk I couldn't get the new tablet to work here with my old e-mail & account so this is the new me for this site lol so soon I'll be getting a journal here


----------



## HH1956 (May 19, 2020)

Went to shelter in place Hawaii today , me monkey juice on the front porch lol


----------



## HH1956 (May 20, 2020)

HydroRed said:


> This is the momma SCJ chosen to be used in the "Detroit Lemonade" cross. Strong lemon citrus terps which seemingly leans more to the LVTK side of this cross. She even stunk pretty good in veg. Seemed the perfect candidate to hit with some Plemon feminized pollen.
> 
> View attachment 4531829


Definitely got my attention!


----------



## HydroRed (May 25, 2020)

*Sin City Juice* all finished up. She was housing a couple "Detroit Lemonade" fems too!
This one was really heavy sweet papaya/mango with the citrus. Holding the smells even to cure.


----------



## HH1956 (May 26, 2020)

HydroRed said:


> *Sin City Juice* all finished up. She was housing a couple "Detroit Lemonade" fems too!
> This one was really heavy sweet papaya/mango with the citrus. Holding the smells even to cure.
> 
> View attachment 4576675


Detroit lemonade definitely on my hit list it kind of reminds me of r/p- Skywalker in structure a prime candidate for my method of growing


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 26, 2020)

Damn @HydroRed ive been gone for a couple years and look at you. Awesome to see you still going at it and strong. I will be setting up in the near future to get growing again been away for way too long. Congrats and keep it up brother


----------



## HydroRed (May 26, 2020)

HH1956 said:


> Detroit lemonade definitely on my hit list it kind of reminds me of r/p- Skywalker in structure a prime candidate for my method of growing


The structure with the SCJ pictured isnt uncommon. They all seem to stack _about_ the same, just with different terp profiles. If weight is a major factor for your selections, the SCJ & its offspring will do real well for you!




Evil-Mobo said:


> Damn @HydroRed ive been gone for a couple years and look at you. Awesome to see you still going at it and strong. I will be setting up in the near future to get growing again been away for way too long. Congrats and keep it up brother


Damn, whats up @Evil-Mobo
Its been a minute brother! Thanks for the kind words and for dropping in to let me know your back. I was wondering where you (among a few others like coldsmoke and chaoshunter) went and am glad to see you back at it. Looking forward to some updates my friend!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 26, 2020)

HydroRed said:


> The structure with the SCJ pictured isnt uncommon. They all seem to stack _about_ the same, just with different terp profiles. If weight is a major factor for your selections, the SCJ & its offspring will do real well for you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I made my way out to Cali been here about a week. I packed up my genetics and what fit into two small carry ins and took the $300 to my name and made my way out here finally. In the process of shopping for cheap gear to get going. I have a lot of seeds from my first two crosses to go through so excited about that. I started a thread about it but progress will be slow until I find my own place. Got three 1K ballast en route so far.


----------



## HH1956 (May 26, 2020)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Damn @HydroRed ive been gone for a couple years and look at you. Awesome to see you still going at it and strong. I will be setting up in the near future to get growing again been away for way too long. Congrats and keep it up brother


Hey evil this is horribleherk got a new tablet & can't access my old account been doing any fishing ?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 26, 2020)

HH1956 said:


> Hey evil this is horribleherk got a new tablet & can't access my old account been doing any fishing ?


going to start again soon my friends brother has a new boat and I’m up on the coast of NorCal. How you been old friend ?

we are doing some diy flood and drain cloners tonight


----------



## HH1956 (May 26, 2020)

Evil-Mobo said:


> going to start again soon my friends brother has a new boat and I’m up on the coast of NorCal. How you been old friend ?
> 
> we are doing some diy flood and drain cloners tonight


Got friends in Smith river surf perch right off the beach you're in a good area as for me I'm doing good gonna hit the lake next week lol I'm running some of reds stuff now


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 26, 2020)

HH1956 said:


> Got friends in Smith river surf perch right off the beach you're in a good area as for me I'm doing good gonna hit the lake next week lol I'm running some of reds stuff now


 Going to start going through the first two crosses I made little by little. But I have a good stash of beans I created and never lost and they were always stored properly so we will see. Can always just get cuts locally too


----------



## HH1956 (May 26, 2020)

The purple primate has recovered & is finding her groove 480 w. of cob is getting put to use


----------



## HH1956 (Jun 6, 2020)

Monkey juice with about a month left this strain is very easy to grow


----------



## Morbid Angel (Jun 18, 2020)

@HydroRed do you have any glueX drops coming up? Would love to see some PUG+glue crosses like your greases pieces. 

If I can get my hands on some decent CS I am going cross Wedding Cake & Wedding Crasher cuts with gg4. At least thats the plan atm... I amz a fickles mistress..


----------



## HydroRed (Jun 18, 2020)

Morbid Angel said:


> @HydroRed do you have any glueX drops coming up? Would love to see some PUG+glue crosses like your greases pieces.
> 
> If I can get my hands on some decent CS I am going cross Wedding Cake & Wedding Crasher cuts with gg4. At least thats the plan atm... I amz a fickles mistress..


Im taking a short break from the GG4 crosses for a little bit. I had previously released "Monkey Juice" Fems (GG4 x Mimosa) "Purple Primate" Fem freebies (GG4 x Plemon) and the "Greases Pieces" Fem freebies (GG4 x PBB), but the Monkey Juice Fems are the only GG4 cross I will be restocking again in the upcoming weeks and the Greases Pieces will continue to be offered as freebies until they are gone.
I will be working on some fems with the Peanut Butter Breath from Thug Pug, but thats gonna be some months down the road.
Have you given any thought to making your own CS batches?


----------



## Morbid Angel (Jun 19, 2020)

HydroRed said:


> Im taking a short break from the GG4 crosses for a little bit. I had previously released "Monkey Juice" Fems (GG4 x Mimosa) "Purple Primate" Fem freebies (GG4 x Plemon) and the "Greases Pieces" Fem freebies (GG4 x PBB), but the Monkey Juice Fems are the only GG4 cross I will be restocking again in the upcoming weeks and the Greases Pieces will continue to be offered as freebies until they are gone.
> I will be working on some fems with the Peanut Butter Breath from Thug Pug, but thats gonna be some months down the road.
> Have you given any thought to making your own CS batches?


Thats all good news. I figured you must have been out of the GP by now. I dont really get excited about seeds but once and a while someone does some really nice crosses with pics of the progeny to back them up and I get a little tingly in the loins. Perhaps I'll have to order up some Citrus Milf and hope for the GP.

I have thought about doing my own CS. Ive got some minted silver coins..

How long are you letting your crosses go into flower? You have the chop day dialed I imagine. Thanks for the reply mate.


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 19, 2020)

Monkey juice ripening up nice


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 19, 2020)

I plan on sti
stocking up on more of your gear this fall the monkey juice & the purple primate have worked out very well for me it's hard to rotate them out when I'm getting these kind of results one thing for certain 3-thirteen is gonna remain in my rotation I'm not one to stray away from where my bread is buttered lol


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 19, 2020)

Greases Pieces @ day#40 from seed


----------



## HydroRed (Jun 19, 2020)

Morbid Angel said:


> Thats all good news. I figured you must have been out of the GP by now. I dont really get excited about seeds but once and a while someone does some really nice crosses with pics of the progeny to back them up and I get a little tingly in the loins. Perhaps I'll have to order up some Citrus Milf and hope for the GP.
> 
> I have thought about doing my own CS. Ive got some minted silver coins..
> 
> How long are you letting your crosses go into flower? You have the chop day dialed I imagine. Thanks for the reply mate.


Theres GP freebies available right now at DCSE and GLG with the Citrus MILF.
If youve never made CS before theres a couple tutporials online that are pretty good. 1 silver piece will go a long way.




horribleherk said:


> Monkey juice ripening up niceView attachment 4599766


Those MJ look great Herk! What day you on?


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 19, 2020)

HydroRed said:


> Theres GP freebies available right now at DCSE and GLG with the Citrus MILF.
> If youve never made CS before theres a couple tutporials online that are pretty good. 1 silver piece will go a long way.
> 
> 
> ...


that's a single plant flipped on may 11 so were about 40 days in MJ is one of those plants that's easy to grow & gives amazing results I've been posting a lot of pics & there is a method to my madness I want to sharpen my picture skills for upcoming contest lol


----------



## HydroRed (Jun 20, 2020)

horribleherk said:


> that's a single plant flipped on may 11 so were about 40 days in MJ is one of those plants that's easy to grow & gives amazing results I've been posting a lot of pics & there is a method to my madness I want to sharpen my picture skills for upcoming contest lol


The pics have already come leaps and bounds since you got the new tablet


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 20, 2020)

HydroRed said:


> The pics have already come leaps and bounds since you got the new tablet


Yeah some of those old pics were pretty foggy


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 22, 2020)

Highlights from the monkey [email protected] day # 43 of flower


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jun 22, 2020)

Vacation, a blessing but a curse. Took the boat and went to the Jersey coast for the week fishing with the wife. We kept with the social distance stuff mask etcetera other then seeing some family but I needed to get some salt water on me. We often take trips for a week and with my setup we have always been OK when we got home until this trip. Thinking I am pretty smart I have used a UPS (uninterrupted power supply) for my pumps in case of a power failure for many years. I tested them in the past and with 3 pumps on the one battery my power could go out for about 15 hours before the battery wanted recharge at 1 minute on 5 off. So usually unless there was an extended power outage I would be fine. Had this setup for years and never a problem until this trip, apparently the battery died and instead of failing open it just quit giving power, came home to a flower room full of dead plants. I have had the batteries go before and they always failed open (providing power). One rail was ready to harvest just needed a flush before I cut them down, depressing but if that is the worst I get from my covid adventures I will be fine. Luckily my veg room was not harmed. So a setback but not a crisis. Hoping that the wife and I have enough in reserve to get us by, unfortunately I am a pretty generous guy so I took a bunch of my stash with me and gave it to family that also imbibe while there figuring I was harvesting when I got home so I had a good supply and I love to share and hear all the compliments . 

I did move 4 of MILF into the flower room today smaller then what I would normally move but... so in 10 weeks or so I will have a report .

Hope everyone one is doing great and going to try to enjoy some of this summer season when and where possible, be safe out there and SCREW COVID!


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 22, 2020)

Did you striper fish ? I've had a similar experience due to power failure as well


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jun 23, 2020)

horribleherk said:


> Did you striper fish ? I've had a similar experience due to power failure as well


Flounder it is a little late for Striper on the Jersey shore. They are usually around in numbers during April and November there.


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 23, 2020)

BleedsGreen said:


> Flounder it is a little late for Striper on the Jersey shore. They are usually around in numbers during April and November there.


I'm in California & our river run stripers come in both fall & spring with a few holdovers flounder & halibut really good eating I like drifting live bait


----------



## HydroRed (Jun 23, 2020)

BleedsGreen said:


> Vacation, a blessing but a curse. Took the boat and went to the Jersey coast for the week fishing with the wife. We kept with the social distance stuff mask etcetera other then seeing some family but I needed to get some salt water on me. We often take trips for a week and with my setup we have always been OK when we got home until this trip. Thinking I am pretty smart I have used a UPS (uninterrupted power supply) for my pumps in case of a power failure for many years. I tested them in the past and with 3 pumps on the one battery my power could go out for about 15 hours before the battery wanted recharge at 1 minute on 5 off. So usually unless there was an extended power outage I would be fine. Had this setup for years and never a problem until this trip, apparently the battery died and instead of failing open it just quit giving power, came home to a flower room full of dead plants. I have had the batteries go before and they always failed open (providing power). One rail was ready to harvest just needed a flush before I cut them down, depressing but if that is the worst I get from my covid adventures I will be fine. Luckily my veg room was not harmed. So a setback but not a crisis. Hoping that the wife and I have enough in reserve to get us by, unfortunately I am a pretty generous guy so I took a bunch of my stash with me and gave it to family that also imbibe while there figuring I was harvesting when I got home so I had a good supply and I love to share and hear all the compliments .
> 
> I did move 4 of MILF into the flower room today smaller then what I would normally move but... so in 10 weeks or so I will have a report .
> 
> Hope everyone one is doing great and going to try to enjoy some of this summer season when and where possible, be safe out there and SCREW COVID!


Glad to hear it wasnt a total wash and you got something to trim n hang after your trip!


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 1, 2020)

Got stash again could of let it go longer but I'm out everyone is after it


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 1, 2020)

put 6 of these in to soak tonight


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 5, 2020)

It just keeps getting better greases peices is the 3rd 33-thirteen strain I've ran & so far has all the earmarks of a winner in spite of the warning about this strain I've got a positive feeling about her & especially this pheno this is 12 days in the tent running half power I'm pleasantly surprised at how robust she is growing


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 17, 2020)

Greases Pieces courtesy of hydro red is exceeding my expectations a Thank You is in order ! this was the 3rd one I popped & is my keeper I'm thinking gonna clone & flip next week she is definitely in her groove this fall will be a year of running 3-thirteen gear & I have some other stuff too but reds stuff so far my favourite


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 18, 2020)

Purple primate


----------



## Rolla J (Nov 3, 2020)

KK x GG4
...finally


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 4, 2020)

I'm running this citrus milf cross & I have since received feminized citrus milf seeds I'm wanting to pop Christmas day I have SCJ ready to go in when this finishes Somewhere around Christmas I think Red might have some new gear


----------



## Rolla J (Nov 13, 2020)

"GLEWISH"


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 15, 2020)

Rolla J said:


> "GLEWISH"
> View attachment 4741361View attachment 4741365


Whats good @Rolla J 
Wow, its been some years since I've heard mention of those haha. (GG4 x Kosher Kush) fem beans IIRC?
I cant remember for sure, but I swear I remember getting a report of nuts on those in early flip so just keep an eye out. I think I have like 4 of those beans stashed away somehwere still. I gave em all away and never got to run em myself lol.


----------



## Rolla J (Nov 15, 2020)

HydroRed said:


> Whats good @Rolla J
> Wow, its been some years since I've heard mention of those haha. (GG4 x Kosher Kush) fem beans IIRC?
> I cant remember for sure, but I swear I remember getting a report of nuts on those in early flip so just keep an eye out. I think I have like 4 of those beans stashed away somehwere still. I gave em all away and never got to run em myself lol.


Sup Red I had them stashed away for a couple years. Had to move. Finally got to pop one and really wanted to try it out. It's the only one I have going right now so I'll keep an eye out for the nanners been trying to find some backstory on it so I re read thru the thread some. Hopefully be a good producer. Thought maybe you'd like to see an update on this frankenstein of this strain


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 15, 2020)

*Monkey Juice BX1 Feminized* (Gorilla Glue #4 x (Gorilla Glue #4 x Mimosa)
Pulled 3.3 zips from one untouched plant in a 1/2 gallon square pot with approx 2 weeks veg. Grown in Flood & Drain w/hydroton medium.
Not only does she put out weight, but she puts out high potency flowers that will help melt you into your couch.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 15, 2020)

You are the one, Neo!!!


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 15, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> You are the one, Neo!!!



Not sure...but blissful ignorance can definitely be a side affect of the "Monkey Juice" lmao


----------



## Dankman_420 (Dec 15, 2020)

HydroRed said:


> View attachment 4769224
> Not sure...but blissful ignorance can definitely be a side affect of the "Monkey Juice" lmao


Sounds like a side effect I can live with. Lol


----------



## Skybound420 (Dec 17, 2020)

HydroRed said:


> View attachment 4769224
> Not sure...but blissful ignorance can definitely be a side affect of the "Monkey Juice" lmao


Where ya been man? We miss seeing you on 420, but I know the feeling of familiar spaces. Woody is still running your Purple Primate and he loves it! If you get a chance, pop in and say hi.


----------



## Rolla J (Feb 21, 2021)

I'm in early flip. 2 weeks since flip on the Kosher Kush x GG4. So far it's looking like a hermie. Could still be a little too early to tell


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 23, 2021)

Sin city juice flipped feb 4 th


----------



## HydroRed (May 29, 2021)

Sorry its been a minute since I checked in here. I dont really sign on here (or much of anywhere at all) anymore.
Heres a current "Blueberry Hashplant" reversal Im going to use on my next round of new Feminized crosses.
 

*Strains getting hit with the rev pollen from the BBHP are:*
-Banana OG
-Strawberry Cough
-Purple Power
-Mothers Milk
-BBHP (for s1's)


----------



## HydroRed (Aug 18, 2021)

I will be giving away some free stuff in a contest on _another site _this week. 
Same as all canna forums -"Hydrored's Horticultural Whorehouse".


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 24, 2021)

Been away for a bit but I've another round of reds gear going & so far it's looking like its gonna be a barn burner citrus milf on the right side I'll be back with bud shots at a later date the strain is citrus milf


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 29, 2021)

Available today at Great Lakes Genetics & DC Seed Exchange.


----------



## Palomar (Oct 30, 2021)

HydroRed said:


> Available today at Great Lakes Genetics & DC Seed Exchange.
> 
> View attachment 5018762


Looks great man… any info on that blueberry HP?

respect,
pal


----------



## Nizza (Oct 30, 2021)

I can't wait to get back into the u.s. to order these , the last run was excellent! Great job on your crosses buddy looking forward to next time

Got my order in on the plane ride HELL YEAH


----------



## BrokenHoeFarms (Nov 2, 2021)

I'll drop these here I'm sure @HydroRed will not mind. 313 seeds has got the fire, hope everyone grabbed a pack.
Citrus Milf


Slutty Citrus Milf


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 2, 2021)

Palomar said:


> Looks great man… any info on that blueberry HP?
> 
> respect,
> pal


Thanks! The cut I have from a pack of the F1's checks a lot of boxes. Nice even mix of both parents. Heavy, dense flowers with large top colas and a nice spicey note in the sweet blueberry terps. She packs a stone too. This is the cut I used for the S1's:



This is 1 of 2 phenos I found in the BBHP S1's I offered as freebies. A pretty decent representation of the original cut.


----------



## Palomar (Nov 6, 2021)

HydroRed said:


> Thanks! The cut I have from a pack of the F1's checks a lot of boxes. Nice even mix of both parents. Heavy, dense flowers with large top colas and a nice spicey note in the sweet blueberry terps. She packs a stone too. This is the cut I used for the S1's:
> View attachment 5021551
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent thanks… interested.

respect,
pal


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 1, 2022)

Reversed the Peanut Butter Breath and will we dusting these for some fem seeds:

-Apple Fritter
-Blueberry Hashplant
-Simply Watermelon
-StonerBerry
-Peanut Butter Breath (S1's)


This is flower from the cut of "Peanut Butter Breath" that was reversed:


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 1, 2022)

*Apple Fritter* (Sour Apple x Animal Cookies) used in the Peanut Butter Breath project:


*Blueberry Hashplant* (Blue Dream x 88 G13 x Hashplant) used in the Peanut Butter Breath project:


*Simply Watermelon* ("Wonder Cut") used in the Peanut Butter Breath project:


*StonerBerry* (Strawberry Cough x Blueberry Hashplant) used in the Peanut Butter Breath project:


----------



## Jmass420 (Nov 5, 2022)

monkey juice 61 days from flip


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 11, 2022)

Jmass420 said:


> View attachment 5222168monkey juice 61 days from flip


Wow, what a frosty flower. Nice job with the Monkey Juice. You certainly coaxed the frost out on that girl!


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 11, 2022)

A seeded *"Simply Watermelon"* @5 weeks doing her thing. Even the main stalk sweats trichomes lol


----------



## Jmass420 (Nov 11, 2022)

HydroRed said:


> Wow, what a frosty flower. Nice job with the Monkey Juice. You certainly coaxed the frost out on that girl!


Thanks man and thanks for the great genetics work


----------



## sdd420 (Nov 11, 2022)

Looks great man you are putting out fire


----------

